# Ho scoperto il tradimento



## Angelica (9 Ottobre 2012)

Ho scoperto il tradimento. Prima pensavo si trattasse solo di visite a siti pornografici e video chat, di cui ha lasciato tracce sulla cronologia del pc. Però ancora c’era la possibilità che si trattasse solo di chat. Poi, sabato scorso, mi è venuto in mente di digitare il nick del profilo che aveva lasciato memorizzato sulla cronologia su google e ho trovato i suoi interventi in un forum di “recensioni” di escort, in particolare uno dove raccomandava una tizia che abita vicino casa nostra, raccontava quello che ci aveva fatto, quanto aveva speso, quando ci era andato. Sono certa che fosse lui, non c’è possibilità di errore o di coincidenze. Ho anche trovato il numero della tizia tra i suoi appunti.
Vi lascio immaginare come mi sono sentita. Io sto male. Soffro di pressione alta… poco, ma in questi giorni si è alzata, naturalmente, ho dovuto raddoppiare la dose della pillola per la pressione e anche prendere un po’ di lexotan. Ho frugato tra le sue cose, e ho trovato una scatola con tre profilattici. Noi non li usiamo, non ce n’è più bisogno, io ho 50 anni e lui 45, anche se tutti pensano che lui sia più vecchio di me, perché dimostro almeno 10 anni di meno. Ma la “escort” ne ha 24. Credo che controllerò nei prossimi giorni se i preservativi diminuiscono…
Non so cosa fare. So quello che non voglio fare, cioè sbatterlo fuori di casa. I miei genitori sono anziani, hanno entrambi più di 80 anni, mia madre ha anche problemi di cuore; hanno già sofferto abbastanza, ora che finalmente sono tranquilli non voglio dar loro una botta del genere. Non parlo di perbenismo o cose del genere, per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda non per quel che dice la gente, i parenti o altre cose, loro non sono così. Per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda per quanto mi amano, per quanto soffrirebbero a sapermi infelice. Ho due genitori splendidi, che sarebbero disposti a morire per me, per quanto mi amano. Provocherei loro una sofferenza incredibile, specialmente a mia madre. Non me la sento, davvero, non so per quanto tempo li avrò ancora con me.
Inoltre io sono cattolica, estremamente convinta e praticante, e per me il matrimonio è un sacramento indissolubile. Inoltre non voglio restare sola, a 50 anni. Potrei incaricare un investigatore (ne conosco uno, un mio amico) di raccogliere prove per poter avere la separazione con addebito a lui, ma non servirebbe più di tanto, non abbiamo figli e casa è mia. Potrei chiedere la nullità alla sacra rota, conosco bene anche un avvocato rotale. Ma non voglio restare sola, non voglio dare un dolore del genere ai miei. Almeno per ora, non se ne parla. Forse quando i miei non ci saranno più lo sbatterò fuori di casa, chissà…
Non gli ho detto nulla. Ho avuto una strana reazione. Ultimamente non facevamo più tanto l’amore. Lui cercava sempre di dire che era colpa mia, che mi addormentavo. Be’, non lo so… mi alzo alle sei la mattina, vado a letto e lui invece di venire va al computer e ci sta fino all’una, le due, le tre… anche a giocare, per carità, non solo siti porno. E poi se una va a letto e quello dice “scusa, vengo fra un po’, sistemo un gioco…” ti smosci, no? 
Be’, la mia reazione è stata questa. Sabato sono voluta uscire dopo cena, per evitare la solita scena, io in cucina e lui a computer. Niente di che, una birra al pub vicino casa. Tornati a casa è andato al pc, ma stavolta non mi sono addormentata… l’ho aspettato nuda, dalla sua parte del letto… non ha potuto fingere di fraintendere il messaggio. E sono stata terribilmente porca. Si è divertito, molto. E la sera dopo gli ho fatto fare il bis. E ho intenzione di continuare. Almeno, io non sono quella che lavora fuori e in casa, cucina, lava e stira, e poi se lo scopa un’altra? Eh, no! Voglio oneri ma anche onori. E chissà se lo stramazzo magari non ce la fa più ad andare anche altrove. Ieri sera non ce l’ho fatta, domenica sera avevamo fatto tardi e lunedì sveglia alle 5.30, ma domattina mi alzo più tardi, forse stasera lo stramazzo, o forse domani sera…
E’ che sto male a tenermi tutto dentro. Ieri sera era salita la pressione, ho dovuto prendere il lexotan, stavo quasi per dirgli tutto, che l’ho scoperto, che la deve piantare, ma non l’ho fatto. Non so se è una buona mossa. Anche se penso che da un po’ di battutine abbia capito che ho capito qualcosa, ma non sa se il mio è un bluff o no. 
Non vorrei che dicendogli che so tutto la situazione precipitasse. Forse è meglio continuare così, recuperare il rapporto, come si dice. Del resto la scossa che mi ha dato questa scoperta finora ha portato buoni risultati, sono state due notti davvero soddisfacenti. E personalmente era tanto che non godevo così. Potrei continuare, e fare in modo che le cose fra noi continuino ad andare meglio. E nello stesso tempo tenendo d’occhio il numero dei preservativi. E il cellulare, perché so il numero della prostituta (perché questo è, è inutile usare eufemismi), perché anche per quello ha lasciato tracce, e quel forum conferma il numero. E poi, se vedo che nonostante le nostre notti di sesso infuocato continua ad andare altrove, rivalutare tutta la situazione.

Però ora far finta di niente è pesante, davvero pesante. 
Per questo avevo bisogno di sfogarmi, e ho trovato questo forum.
Grazie per aver letto tutto questo.
E se qualcuno ha qualche consiglio da darmi, è ben accetto, sia da parte di traditi che da parte di traditori, da parte di uomini e di donne.

Grazie a tutti voi


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ho scoperto il tradimento. Prima pensavo si trattasse solo di visite a siti pornografici e video chat, di cui ha lasciato tracce sulla cronologia del pc. Però ancora c’era la possibilità che si trattasse solo di chat. Poi, sabato scorso, mi è venuto in mente di digitare il nick del profilo che aveva lasciato memorizzato sulla cronologia su google e ho trovato i suoi interventi in un forum di “recensioni” di escort, in particolare uno dove raccomandava una tizia che abita vicino casa nostra, raccontava quello che ci aveva fatto, quanto aveva speso, quando ci era andato. Sono certa che fosse lui, non c’è possibilità di errore o di coincidenze. Ho anche trovato il numero della tizia tra i suoi appunti.
> Vi lascio immaginare come mi sono sentita. Io sto male. Soffro di pressione alta… poco, ma in questi giorni si è alzata, naturalmente, ho dovuto raddoppiare la dose della pillola per la pressione e anche prendere un po’ di lexotan. Ho frugato tra le sue cose, e ho trovato una scatola con tre profilattici. Noi non li usiamo, non ce n’è più bisogno, io ho 50 anni e lui 45, anche se tutti pensano che lui sia più vecchio di me, perché dimostro almeno 10 anni di meno. Ma la “escort” ne ha 24. Credo che controllerò nei prossimi giorni se i preservativi diminuiscono…
> Non so cosa fare. So quello che non voglio fare, cioè sbatterlo fuori di casa. I miei genitori sono anziani, hanno entrambi più di 80 anni, mia madre ha anche problemi di cuore; hanno già sofferto abbastanza, ora che finalmente sono tranquilli non voglio dar loro una botta del genere. Non parlo di perbenismo o cose del genere, per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda non per quel che dice la gente, i parenti o altre cose, loro non sono così. Per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda per quanto mi amano, per quanto soffrirebbero a sapermi infelice. Ho due genitori splendidi, che sarebbero disposti a morire per me, per quanto mi amano. Provocherei loro una sofferenza incredibile, specialmente a mia madre. Non me la sento, davvero, non so per quanto tempo li avrò ancora con me.
> Inoltre io sono cattolica, estremamente convinta e praticante, e per me il matrimonio è un sacramento indissolubile. Inoltre non voglio restare sola, a 50 anni. Potrei incaricare un investigatore (ne conosco uno, un mio amico) di raccogliere prove per poter avere la separazione con addebito a lui, ma non servirebbe più di tanto, non abbiamo figli e casa è mia. Potrei chiedere la nullità alla sacra rota, conosco bene anche un avvocato rotale. Ma non voglio restare sola, non voglio dare un dolore del genere ai miei. Almeno per ora, non se ne parla. Forse quando i miei non ci saranno più lo sbatterò fuori di casa, chissà…
> ...




fa lo stesso pure tu col primo che ti capita in questo Forum.... 

thò che coincidenza sono io  il primo, ci sentiamo in privato ok? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fa lo stesso pure tu col primo che ti capita in questo Forum....
> 
> thò che coincidenza sono io  il primo, ci sentiamo in privato ok? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:calcio:


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :calcio:



non ti piace come consiglio?  pensa non ho fatto neanche in tempo a srivere che mi è arrivato il rubino
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (9 Ottobre 2012)

Direi che il metodo che stai usando,
mi sembra un ottimo rimedio.
veramente ottimo, magari lui voleva solo quello.
scuoterti.
complimenti perchè certo non deve essere facile.. proprio adesso che le certezze crollano.
Ma è un po come quando uno è messo la muro... o soccombe o reagisce, nel modo che trova più oppurtuno.
credo però questo sia possibile, perchè in fondo in fondo... anche la tua percezione di questo tradimento, è diversa,
unita all'incrollabile semsazione che comunque non lo lascerai.. e dentro c'è tutto, famiglia, genitori, status sociale.
Ad esempio.. non ti chiede se sia finito l'amore?


----------



## Angelica (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fa lo stesso pure tu col primo che ti capita in questo Forum....
> 
> thò che coincidenza sono io il primo, ci sentiamo in privato ok? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Grazie Battiato, mi hai strappato un sorriso!


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ho scoperto il tradimento. Prima pensavo si trattasse solo di visite a siti pornografici e video chat, di cui ha lasciato tracce sulla cronologia del pc. Però ancora c’era la possibilità che si trattasse solo di chat. Poi, sabato scorso, mi è venuto in mente di digitare il nick del profilo che aveva lasciato memorizzato sulla cronologia su google e ho trovato i suoi interventi in un forum di “recensioni” di escort, in particolare uno dove raccomandava una tizia che abita vicino casa nostra, raccontava quello che ci aveva fatto, quanto aveva speso, quando ci era andato. Sono certa che fosse lui, non c’è possibilità di errore o di coincidenze. Ho anche trovato il numero della tizia tra i suoi appunti.
> Vi lascio immaginare come mi sono sentita. Io sto male. Soffro di pressione alta… poco, ma in questi giorni si è alzata, naturalmente, ho dovuto raddoppiare la dose della pillola per la pressione e anche prendere un po’ di lexotan. Ho frugato tra le sue cose, e ho trovato una scatola con tre profilattici. Noi non li usiamo, non ce n’è più bisogno, io ho 50 anni e lui 45, anche se tutti pensano che lui sia più vecchio di me, perché dimostro almeno 10 anni di meno. Ma la “escort” ne ha 24. Credo che controllerò nei prossimi giorni se i preservativi diminuiscono…
> Non so cosa fare. So quello che non voglio fare, cioè sbatterlo fuori di casa. I miei genitori sono anziani, hanno entrambi più di 80 anni, mia madre ha anche problemi di cuore; hanno già sofferto abbastanza, ora che finalmente sono tranquilli non voglio dar loro una botta del genere. Non parlo di perbenismo o cose del genere, per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda non per quel che dice la gente, i parenti o altre cose, loro non sono così. Per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda per quanto mi amano, per quanto soffrirebbero a sapermi infelice. Ho due genitori splendidi, che sarebbero disposti a morire per me, per quanto mi amano. Provocherei loro una sofferenza incredibile, specialmente a mia madre. Non me la sento, davvero, non so per quanto tempo li avrò ancora con me.
> Inoltre io sono cattolica, estremamente convinta e praticante, e per me il matrimonio è un sacramento indissolubile. Inoltre non voglio restare sola, a 50 anni. Potrei incaricare un investigatore (ne conosco uno, un mio amico) di raccogliere prove per poter avere la separazione con addebito a lui, ma non servirebbe più di tanto, non abbiamo figli e casa è mia. Potrei chiedere la nullità alla sacra rota, conosco bene anche un avvocato rotale. Ma non voglio restare sola, non voglio dare un dolore del genere ai miei. Almeno per ora, non se ne parla. Forse quando i miei non ci saranno più lo sbatterò fuori di casa, chissà…
> ...



Premetto che fai bene a sfinirlo......
Ma perchè pensi che dicendo tutto la situazione precipiti....sei dubbiosa su altri problemi.....?
In questo modo stai recuperando solo tu e lui manco si rende conto di niente.....


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non ti piace come consiglio?  pensa non ho fatto neanche in tempo a srivere che mi è arrivato il rubino
> :rotfl::rotfl:


E no dai cosi non si fa ....manco si può più scherzare.....
Perchè scherzavi vero?



Chaippa l'opposto


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Grazie Battiato, mi hai strappato un sorriso!



era proprio quello il mio intento e sono contento di esserci riuscito


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E no dai cosi non si fa ....manco si può più scherzare.....
> Perchè scherzavi vero?



 ma certo,  era per sdrammatizzare, 
:up:


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :calcio:


ue' Heidi, capiti a fagiuuuuolo...

perche' mo' hai tolto la foto e messo na' fotoscioppata?

ahahahah


----------



## Angelica (9 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Direi che il metodo che stai usando,
> mi sembra un ottimo rimedio.
> veramente ottimo, magari lui voleva solo quello.
> scuoterti.
> ...



Famiglia, genitori, ok. Lo status sociale puoi toglierlo, non mi interessa. Puoi aggiungere la fede.
Se sia finito l'amore... no, non è proprio così. A parte l'innamoramento iniziale, la passione, etc., per quanto riguarda l'amore ci sono persone più o meno capaci di amare. Lui fa parte delle persone che amano meno. Ma sono certa che lui non vorrebbe andarsene, altrimenti l'avrebbe già fatto. Non è il tipo da amante fissa, è il tipo da escort, per divertirsi e basta, di questo sono certa.


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Io*

Che due coglioni questi 3d....mi sembrano talmente stupidi da sembrare falsi!Becchi tuo marito che ti ha messo le corna e che fai:ti fai trovare nuda e fai la porca?spero vivamente che sia tutto falso...non ho voglia di schifarmi pure oggi del genere umano!!!


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ho scoperto il tradimento. Prima pensavo si trattasse solo di visite a siti pornografici e video chat, di cui ha lasciato tracce sulla cronologia del pc. Però ancora c’era la possibilità che si trattasse solo di chat. Poi, sabato scorso, mi è venuto in mente di digitare il nick del profilo che aveva lasciato memorizzato sulla cronologia su google e ho trovato i suoi interventi in un forum di “recensioni” di escort, in particolare uno dove raccomandava una tizia che abita vicino casa nostra, raccontava quello che ci aveva fatto, quanto aveva speso, quando ci era andato. Sono certa che fosse lui, non c’è possibilità di errore o di coincidenze. Ho anche trovato il numero della tizia tra i suoi appunti.
> Vi lascio immaginare come mi sono sentita. Io sto male. Soffro di pressione alta… poco, ma in questi giorni si è alzata, naturalmente, ho dovuto raddoppiare la dose della pillola per la pressione e anche prendere un po’ di lexotan. Ho frugato tra le sue cose, e ho trovato una scatola con tre profilattici. Noi non li usiamo, non ce n’è più bisogno, io ho 50 anni e lui 45, anche se tutti pensano che lui sia più vecchio di me, perché dimostro almeno 10 anni di meno. Ma la “escort” ne ha 24. Credo che controllerò nei prossimi giorni se i preservativi diminuiscono…
> Non so cosa fare. So quello che non voglio fare, cioè sbatterlo fuori di casa. I miei genitori sono anziani, hanno entrambi più di 80 anni, mia madre ha anche problemi di cuore; hanno già sofferto abbastanza, ora che finalmente sono tranquilli non voglio dar loro una botta del genere. Non parlo di perbenismo o cose del genere, per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda non per quel che dice la gente, i parenti o altre cose, loro non sono così. Per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda per quanto mi amano, per quanto soffrirebbero a sapermi infelice. Ho due genitori splendidi, che sarebbero disposti a morire per me, per quanto mi amano. Provocherei loro una sofferenza incredibile, specialmente a mia madre. Non me la sento, davvero, non so per quanto tempo li avrò ancora con me.
> Inoltre io sono cattolica, estremamente convinta e praticante, e per me il matrimonio è un sacramento indissolubile. Inoltre non voglio restare sola, a 50 anni. Potrei incaricare un investigatore (ne conosco uno, un mio amico) di raccogliere prove per poter avere la separazione con addebito a lui, ma non servirebbe più di tanto, non abbiamo figli e casa è mia. Potrei chiedere la nullità alla sacra rota, conosco bene anche un avvocato rotale. Ma non voglio restare sola, non voglio dare un dolore del genere ai miei. Almeno per ora, non se ne parla. Forse quando i miei non ci saranno più lo sbatterò fuori di casa, chissà…
> ...


ucci ucci ucci...

sento odor de presa per coglionucci...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ho scoperto il tradimento. Prima pensavo si trattasse solo di visite a siti pornografici e video chat, di cui ha lasciato tracce sulla cronologia del pc. Però ancora c’era la possibilità che si trattasse solo di chat. Poi, sabato scorso, mi è venuto in mente di digitare il nick del profilo che aveva lasciato memorizzato sulla cronologia su google e ho trovato i suoi interventi in un forum di “recensioni” di escort, in particolare uno dove raccomandava una tizia che abita vicino casa nostra, raccontava quello che ci aveva fatto, quanto aveva speso, quando ci era andato. Sono certa che fosse lui, non c’è possibilità di errore o di coincidenze. Ho anche trovato il numero della tizia tra i suoi appunti.
> Vi lascio immaginare come mi sono sentita. Io sto male. Soffro di pressione alta… poco, ma in questi giorni si è alzata, naturalmente, ho dovuto raddoppiare la dose della pillola per la pressione e anche prendere un po’ di lexotan. Ho frugato tra le sue cose, e ho trovato una scatola con tre profilattici. Noi non li usiamo, non ce n’è più bisogno, io ho 50 anni e lui 45, anche se tutti pensano che lui sia più vecchio di me, perché dimostro almeno 10 anni di meno. Ma la “escort” ne ha 24. Credo che controllerò nei prossimi giorni se i preservativi diminuiscono…
> Non so cosa fare. So quello che non voglio fare, cioè sbatterlo fuori di casa. I miei genitori sono anziani, hanno entrambi più di 80 anni, mia madre ha anche problemi di cuore; hanno già sofferto abbastanza, ora che finalmente sono tranquilli non voglio dar loro una botta del genere. Non parlo di perbenismo o cose del genere, per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda non per quel che dice la gente, i parenti o altre cose, loro non sono così. Per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda per quanto mi amano, per quanto soffrirebbero a sapermi infelice. Ho due genitori splendidi, che sarebbero disposti a morire per me, per quanto mi amano. Provocherei loro una sofferenza incredibile, specialmente a mia madre. Non me la sento, davvero, non so per quanto tempo li avrò ancora con me.
> Inoltre io sono cattolica, estremamente convinta e praticante, e per me il matrimonio è un sacramento indissolubile. Inoltre non voglio restare sola, a 50 anni. Potrei incaricare un investigatore (ne conosco uno, un mio amico) di raccogliere prove per poter avere la separazione con addebito a lui, ma non servirebbe più di tanto, non abbiamo figli e casa è mia. Potrei chiedere la nullità alla sacra rota, conosco bene anche un avvocato rotale. Ma non voglio restare sola, non voglio dare un dolore del genere ai miei. Almeno per ora, non se ne parla. Forse quando i miei non ci saranno più lo sbatterò fuori di casa, chissà…
> ...



neretto:  minchia lo vuoi far fuori a botta di fica?....  però che bella morte...  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Famiglia, genitori, ok. Lo status sociale puoi toglierlo, non mi interessa. Puoi aggiungere la fede.
> Se sia finito l'amore... no, non è proprio così. A parte l'innamoramento iniziale, la passione, etc., per quanto riguarda l'amore ci sono persone più o meno capaci di amare. Lui fa parte delle persone che amano meno. Ma sono certa che lui non vorrebbe andarsene, altrimenti l'avrebbe già fatto. Non è il tipo da amante fissa, è il tipo da escort, per divertirsi e basta, di questo sono certa.


talmente tipo da escort che usa il preservativoi anche con te?..


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Angelica*

Uno da siti porno non è tipo da escort ma da fiat 127.....!!!:up:


----------



## Angelica (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Premetto che fai bene a sfinirlo......
> Ma perchè pensi che dicendo tutto la situazione precipiti....sei dubbiosa su altri problemi.....?
> In questo modo stai recuperando solo tu e lui manco si rende conto di niente.....


Temo che la situazione precipiti perché lui è un tipo che non ama le rotture di scatole. Sono certa, come dicevo sopra, che così come stanno le cose ora non mi lascerebbe mai. Cerca divertimento, non un altro amore. Se parlassi e gli dicessi che ho scoperto tutto si creerebbe una situazione di tensione, e temo che questo provochi la sua fuga.


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Angelica*

prova a fargli trovare la scatola di preservativi vuota e  vedi come reagisce:up::up::mrgreen:...


----------



## Angelica (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> talmente tipo da escort che usa il preservativoi anche con te?..


No, con me non lo ha mai usato...


----------



## Angelica (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> prova a fargli trovare la scatola di preservativi vuota e vedi come reagisce:up::up::mrgreen:...



Lo sai che ci avevo pensato? Ma c'è sempre il discorso che ho paura di far precipitare la situazione, ora...


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Temo che la situazione precipiti perché lui è un tipo che non ama le rotture di scatole. Sono certa, come dicevo sopra, che così come stanno le cose ora non mi lascerebbe mai. Cerca divertimento, non un altro amore. Se parlassi e gli dicessi che ho scoperto tutto si creerebbe una situazione di tensione, e* temo che questo provochi la sua fuga*.


e quindi? ti fa talmente paura una sua fuga?...faresti Bingo..


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Boo*

Ma questa non è mica normale!Il marito tradisce e si preoccupa di non farlo fuggire....ma dove cazzo viviamo cristo santo!!!


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Lo sai che ci avevo pensato? Ma c'è sempre il discorso che ho paura di far precipitare la situazione, ora...




più precipitata di così?......  e perchè devi soffrire solo tu?....


cmq la mia offerta è sempre valida :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' Heidi, capiti a fagiuuuuolo...
> 
> perche' mo' hai tolto la foto e messo na' fotoscioppata?
> 
> ahahahah



Non è di tuo gradimento?


----------



## tesla (9 Ottobre 2012)

la porca nuda nel letto


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma questa non è mica normale!Il marito tradisce e si preoccupa di non farlo fuggire....ma dove cazzo viviamo cristo santo!!!



 sarà mica per il vitto alloggio lavatura imbiancatura e stiratura?....


----------



## Angelica (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto:  minchia lo vuoi far fuori a botta di fica?.... però che bella morte... :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Bella morte... si... :mrgreen:
No, non lo voglio far fuori, solo stancarlo in maniera che sia stanco per andare a puttane e che sia soddisfatto.
Ma anche perché sono stufa di andare in bianco mentre lui invece si diverte. Come si dice: "gli oneri e gli onori": visto che lavo, stiro, cucino, etc. etc. voglio anche il resto, voglio anche il sesso, cavolo, se no, scusa, io lavoro e le altre se lo scopano?

Continui a farmi sorridere... quasi ridere... grazie!


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la porca nuda nel letto



la porca nuda nel letto aspetta l'orco cazzuto ....

 bel titolo... complimenti signora tesla:up:


----------



## Tebe (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Lo sai che ci avevo pensato? Ma c'è sempre il discorso che ho paura di far precipitare la situazione, ora...



E non farlo.
Scoprire il tradimento è sempre una botta, e tu in questo momento non puoi sfogarti se non qui.
Prenditi tempo per decidere come muoverti.

Io per esempio, sono una che..non vede. Non sente. Non parla.(entro certi limiti)

Sei a botta fresca e considerato che questa scoperta ha anche dato una bella sferzata di energia al sesso...insomma...
Per la mia esperienza a volte, far finta di non vedere è la soluzione migliore e più...appagante:mrgreen:

Ma ripeto. E' presto. L'hai appena scoperto.
Valuta la situazione ancora un pò...


----------



## tesla (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> la porca nuda nel letto aspetta l'orco cazzuto ....
> 
> bel titolo... complimenti signora tesla:up:



non sarà mai bello come "Arma rettale"
oppure "Rocco e suo fratello"


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Bella morte... si... :mrgreen:
> No, non lo voglio far fuori, solo stancarlo in maniera che sia stanco per andare a puttane e che sia soddisfatto.
> Ma anche perché sono stufa di andare in bianco mentre lui invece si diverte. Come si dice: "gli oneri e gli onori": visto che lavo, stiro, cucino, etc. etc. voglio anche il resto, voglio anche il sesso, cavolo, se no, scusa, *io lavoro e le altre se lo scopano?
> 
> *Continui a farmi sorridere... quasi ridere... grazie!


neretto: appunto fatti scopare da un altro (ti consiglio il primo che ti ha risposto:mrgreen 

le mie referenze chiedile al dott. oscuro :mrgreen:


----------



## demoralizio (9 Ottobre 2012)

Se ti va pene così (e potrebbe anche essere, senza polemica alcuna...) continua a gareggiare con la escort, anche se lei ha una marcia in più in quanto non ha il *terrore* di rompergli le scatole.
Tu sei completamente succube di tuo marito, ma questo può essere un equilibrio soddisfacente, l'importante è che fra X anni non ti giri indietro e glielo rinfacci.


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ho scoperto il tradimento. Prima pensavo si trattasse solo di visite a siti pornografici e video chat, di cui ha lasciato tracce sulla cronologia del pc. Però ancora c’era la possibilità che si trattasse solo di chat. Poi, sabato scorso, mi è venuto in mente di digitare il nick del profilo che aveva lasciato memorizzato sulla cronologia su google e ho trovato i suoi interventi in un forum di “recensioni” di escort, in particolare uno dove raccomandava una tizia che abita vicino casa nostra, raccontava quello che ci aveva fatto, quanto aveva speso, quando ci era andato. Sono certa che fosse lui, non c’è possibilità di errore o di coincidenze. Ho anche trovato il numero della tizia tra i suoi appunti.
> Vi lascio immaginare come mi sono sentita. Io sto male. Soffro di pressione alta… poco, ma in questi giorni si è alzata, naturalmente, ho dovuto raddoppiare la dose della pillola per la pressione e anche prendere un po’ di lexotan. Ho frugato tra le sue cose, e ho trovato una scatola con tre profilattici. Noi non li usiamo, non ce n’è più bisogno, io ho 50 anni e lui 45, anche se tutti pensano che lui sia più vecchio di me, perché dimostro almeno 10 anni di meno. Ma la “escort” ne ha 24. Credo che controllerò nei prossimi giorni se i preservativi diminuiscono…
> Non so cosa fare. So quello che non voglio fare, cioè sbatterlo fuori di casa. I miei genitori sono anziani, hanno entrambi più di 80 anni, mia madre ha anche problemi di cuore; hanno già sofferto abbastanza, ora che finalmente sono tranquilli non voglio dar loro una botta del genere. Non parlo di perbenismo o cose del genere, per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda non per quel che dice la gente, i parenti o altre cose, loro non sono così. Per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda per quanto mi amano, per quanto soffrirebbero a sapermi infelice. Ho due genitori splendidi, che sarebbero disposti a morire per me, per quanto mi amano. Provocherei loro una sofferenza incredibile, specialmente a mia madre. Non me la sento, davvero, non so per quanto tempo li avrò ancora con me.
> Inoltre io sono cattolica, estremamente convinta e praticante, e per me il matrimonio è un sacramento indissolubile. Inoltre non voglio restare sola, a 50 anni. Potrei incaricare un investigatore (ne conosco uno, un mio amico) di raccogliere prove per poter avere la separazione con addebito a lui, ma non servirebbe più di tanto, non abbiamo figli e casa è mia. Potrei chiedere la nullità alla sacra rota, conosco bene anche un avvocato rotale. Ma non voglio restare sola, non voglio dare un dolore del genere ai miei. Almeno per ora, non se ne parla. Forse quando i miei non ci saranno più lo sbatterò fuori di casa, chissà…
> ...


tu controlla il numero dei preservativi e magari fagli fare anche delle analisi del sangue approfondite.

il resto che dire.....mi fa sempre tristezza che si debba pagare per scopare.

specialmente se si ha una donna che non si tira indietro.


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non sarà mai bello come "Arma rettale"
> oppure "Rocco e suo fratello"


no ma sicuramente efficace..


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Tesla*

Arma rettale?Vorrai dire "sfinteri sfranti"!!


----------



## Angelica (9 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E non farlo.
> Scoprire il tradimento è sempre una botta, e tu in questo momento non puoi sfogarti se non qui.
> Prenditi tempo per decidere come muoverti.
> 
> ...


Si, è presto... devo pensare...
Scrivere qui e sentire le vostre risposte mi aiuta a pensare.
E anche a sorridere, grazie a qualche risposta.
Grazie.


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Perplesso*

Ma che tristezza tutto dai,che coppia triste,che donna triste,che uomo triste,che famiglia triste,che storia triste!!!Che tristezza!!


----------



## tesla (9 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Se ti va *pene* così .


----------



## lothar57 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ho scoperto il tradimento. Prima pensavo si trattasse solo di visite a siti pornografici e video chat, di cui ha lasciato tracce sulla cronologia del pc. Però ancora c’era la possibilità che si trattasse solo di chat. Poi, sabato scorso, mi è venuto in mente di digitare il nick del profilo che aveva lasciato memorizzato sulla cronologia su google e ho trovato i suoi interventi in un forum di “recensioni” di escort, in particolare uno dove raccomandava una tizia che abita vicino casa nostra, raccontava quello che ci aveva fatto, quanto aveva speso, quando ci era andato. Sono certa che fosse lui, non c’è possibilità di errore o di coincidenze. Ho anche trovato il numero della tizia tra i suoi appunti.
> Vi lascio immaginare come mi sono sentita. Io sto male. Soffro di pressione alta… poco, ma in questi giorni si è alzata, naturalmente, ho dovuto raddoppiare la dose della pillola per la pressione e anche prendere un po’ di lexotan. Ho frugato tra le sue cose, e ho trovato una scatola con tre profilattici. Noi non li usiamo, non ce n’è più bisogno, io ho 50 anni e lui 45, anche se tutti pensano che lui sia più vecchio di me, perché dimostro almeno 10 anni di meno. Ma la “escort” ne ha 24. Credo che controllerò nei prossimi giorni se i preservativi diminuiscono…
> Non so cosa fare. So quello che non voglio fare, cioè sbatterlo fuori di casa. I miei genitori sono anziani, hanno entrambi più di 80 anni, mia madre ha anche problemi di cuore; hanno già sofferto abbastanza, ora che finalmente sono tranquilli non voglio dar loro una botta del genere. Non parlo di perbenismo o cose del genere, per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda non per quel che dice la gente, i parenti o altre cose, loro non sono così. Per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda per quanto mi amano, per quanto soffrirebbero a sapermi infelice. Ho due genitori splendidi, che sarebbero disposti a morire per me, per quanto mi amano. Provocherei loro una sofferenza incredibile, specialmente a mia madre. Non me la sento, davvero, non so per quanto tempo li avrò ancora con me.
> Inoltre io sono cattolica, estremamente convinta e praticante, e per me il matrimonio è un sacramento indissolubile. Inoltre non voglio restare sola, a 50 anni. Potrei incaricare un investigatore (ne conosco uno, un mio amico) di raccogliere prove per poter avere la separazione con addebito a lui, ma non servirebbe più di tanto, non abbiamo figli e casa è mia. Potrei chiedere la nullità alla sacra rota, conosco bene anche un avvocato rotale. Ma non voglio restare sola, non voglio dare un dolore del genere ai miei. Almeno per ora, non se ne parla. Forse quando i miei non ci saranno più lo sbatterò fuori di casa, chissà…
> ...


Ciao Angelica,ti preoccupi per niente....mica e 'tradimento quello....il vero e'quando e'quando non le paghi,.Pagando sono tutti bravi...personalmente non mi darebbe(perche'mi tengo alla larga..)nessun piacere..altra cosa e'il piacere della caccia.lui cerca solo sesso che a casa aveva poco....fidati di me..che modestamente....ciaoooo


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma questa non è mica normale!Il marito tradisce e si preoccupa di non farlo fuggire....ma dove cazzo viviamo cristo santo!!!


Oscu' dimentichi la mammina vecchia e malata che potrebbe morire di crepaquore...ahahahahah

azzo questa la frega a Diletta...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

*ho*

la vaga impressione (ma neanche tanto vaga)  che la storia è vera ma a parti inverse


----------



## lothar57 (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Arma rettale?Vorrai dire "sfinteri sfranti"!!




ciao Oscu...sai qualche gg ne ho vista una.delle troie a pagamento...alle 17 di pom...mi ha fattogran pena...e i poveretti che pagano poi.


----------



## Angelica (9 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu controlla il numero dei preservativi e magari fagli fare anche delle analisi del sangue approfondite.
> 
> il resto che dire.....mi fa sempre tristezza che si debba pagare per scopare.
> 
> specialmente se si ha una donna che non si tira indietro.


E' vero, mette tristezza. Non ne avrebbe bisogno, se volesse. Ma non vuole complicazioni. Un'amante, che poi magari si innamora... invece lui paga e via. Senza altre implicazioni.


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Angelica,ti preoccupi per niente....mica e 'tradimento quello....il vero e'quando e'quando non le paghi,.Pagando sono tutti bravi...personalmente non mi darebbe(perche'mi tengo alla larga..)nessun piacere..altra cosa e'il piacere della caccia.lui cerca solo sesso che a casa aveva poco*....fidati di me..che modestamente.*...ciaoooo




neretto: di puttane ne capisce...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## KaiserSoze (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ho scoperto il tradimento. Prima pensavo si trattasse solo di visite a siti pornografici e video chat, di cui ha lasciato tracce sulla cronologia del pc. Però ancora c’era la possibilità che si trattasse solo di chat. Poi, sabato scorso, mi è venuto in mente di digitare il nick del profilo che aveva lasciato memorizzato sulla cronologia su google e ho trovato i suoi interventi in un forum di “recensioni” di escort, in particolare uno dove raccomandava una tizia che abita vicino casa nostra, raccontava quello che ci aveva fatto, quanto aveva speso, quando ci era andato. Sono certa che fosse lui, non c’è possibilità di errore o di coincidenze. Ho anche trovato il numero della tizia tra i suoi appunti.
> Vi lascio immaginare come mi sono sentita. Io sto male. Soffro di pressione alta… poco, ma in questi giorni si è alzata, naturalmente, ho dovuto raddoppiare la dose della pillola per la pressione e anche prendere un po’ di lexotan. Ho frugato tra le sue cose, e ho trovato una scatola con tre profilattici. Noi non li usiamo, non ce n’è più bisogno, io ho 50 anni e lui 45, anche se tutti pensano che lui sia più vecchio di me, perché dimostro almeno 10 anni di meno. Ma la “escort” ne ha 24. Credo che controllerò nei prossimi giorni se i preservativi diminuiscono…
> Non so cosa fare. So quello che non voglio fare, cioè sbatterlo fuori di casa. I miei genitori sono anziani, hanno entrambi più di 80 anni, mia madre ha anche problemi di cuore; hanno già sofferto abbastanza, ora che finalmente sono tranquilli non voglio dar loro una botta del genere. Non parlo di perbenismo o cose del genere, per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda non per quel che dice la gente, i parenti o altre cose, loro non sono così. Per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda per quanto mi amano, per quanto soffrirebbero a sapermi infelice. Ho due genitori splendidi, che sarebbero disposti a morire per me, per quanto mi amano. Provocherei loro una sofferenza incredibile, specialmente a mia madre. Non me la sento, davvero, non so per quanto tempo li avrò ancora con me.
> Inoltre io sono cattolica, estremamente convinta e praticante, e per me il matrimonio è un sacramento indissolubile. Inoltre non voglio restare sola, a 50 anni. Potrei incaricare un investigatore (ne conosco uno, un mio amico) di raccogliere prove per poter avere la separazione con addebito a lui, ma non servirebbe più di tanto, non abbiamo figli e casa è mia. Potrei chiedere la nullità alla sacra rota, conosco bene anche un avvocato rotale. Ma non voglio restare sola, non voglio dare un dolore del genere ai miei. Almeno per ora, non se ne parla. Forse quando i miei non ci saranno più lo sbatterò fuori di casa, chissà…
> ...



Il mio parere è che la soluzione del fare finta di nulla non è percorribile perchè semplicemente non te lo puoi permettere, non ce la fai, non riesci a reggere. E la tua salute è senza dubbio prioritaria su tutto.

Secondariamente, fossi in te cercherei di parlargli. Se fossi proprio io al tuo posto, probabilmente lo affronterei direttamente; forse però un approccio un po' più morbido può essere costruttivo.

Un tradimento non è la fine dell'universo...specie se è con una prostituta (ci fosse del sentimento sarebbe ben altro...). Quindi non è escluso che il tutto possa arrivare ad una soluzione, dopo un chiarimento.

In bocca al lupo.

PS: parlare è quasi sempre meglio che stare zitti.


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è di tuo gradimento?


e mica devi piacere a me...ahahah

comunque e' che nun capisco la tua retromarcia rispetto al discorso dell'altro giorno...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Ex*

Giusto,invece per la mammina di 80 sapere che ha una figlia porca,sposata ad un marito che va a puttane è un bel gerovital?se devo arrivare a 50 così....finisco a 41!!


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Oscu' dimentichi la mammina vecchia e malata che potrebbe morire di crepaquore...ahahahahah
> 
> azzo questa la frega a Diletta...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


 e il figlioletto? piccolo preservativo bucato ahahahhahahah


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che tristezza tutto dai,che coppia triste,che donna triste,che uomo triste,che famiglia triste,che storia triste!!!Che tristezza!!


al posto suo io sarei più preoccupato per lo scolo,piuttosto che per la escort.


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Il mio parere è che la soluzione del fare finta di nulla non è percorribile perchè semplicemente non te lo puoi permettere, non ce la fai, non riesci a reggere. E la tua salute è senza dubbio prioritaria su tutto.
> 
> Secondariamente, fossi in te cercherei di parlargli. Se fossi proprio io al tuo posto, probabilmente lo affronterei direttamente; forse però un approccio un po' più morbido può essere costruttivo.
> 
> ...



ecco la filosofia dell'ing. Soze del "Kaiser" :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> E' vero, mette tristezza. Non ne avrebbe bisogno, se volesse. Ma non vuole complicazioni. Un'amante, che poi magari si innamora... invece lui paga e via. Senza altre implicazioni.


mi stupisco che tu non gli abbia ancora fracassato gli zigomi a gomitate.

per paradosso,sarebbe meglio se avesse un'amante "vera".  così è solo un voler mettere a repentaglio la tua salute.

ripeto,fallo controllare...a livello esami del sangue


----------



## Angelica (9 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Angelica,ti preoccupi per niente....*mica e 'tradimento quello*....il vero e'quando e'quando non le paghi,.Pagando sono tutti bravi...personalmente non mi darebbe(perche'mi tengo alla larga..)nessun piacere..altra cosa e'il piacere della caccia.lui cerca solo sesso che a casa aveva poco....fidati di me..che modestamente....ciaoooo


E' quello che sostiene lui quando si parla di queste cose. Secondo lui andare con una prostituta non è tradimento, secondo lui è tradimento solo quando si ha l'amante. Quello è solo sesso. E' vero, a casa ne aveva poco. Secondo me era colpa sua, non puoi lasciarmi nel letto un'ora ad aspettare mentre giochi (parlo di giochi veri e propri, non di altro) al computer. Secondo lui era colpa mia, che mi addormentavo mentre lo aspettavo... E allora ho deciso di aspettarlo sveglia...


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi stupisco che tu non gli abbia ancora fracassato gli zigomi a gomitate.
> 
> per paradosso,sarebbe meglio se avesse un'amante "vera". così è solo un voler mettere a repentaglio la tua salute.
> 
> ripeto,fallo controllare...a livello esami del sangue



a livello di igiene mentale vorrai dire


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Temo che la situazione precipiti perché lui è un tipo che non ama le rotture di scatole. Sono certa, come dicevo sopra, che così come stanno le cose ora non mi lascerebbe mai. Cerca divertimento, non un altro amore. Se parlassi e gli dicessi che ho scoperto tutto si creerebbe una situazione di tensione, e temo che questo provochi la sua fuga.



Scrivi di avere 50 anni, ma mi viene da chiamarti affettuosamente "piccola".
Piccola.. ma quanta poca stima hai di te? Quanta poca stima del tuo valore, della tua importanza?
Siete sposati, secondo te vali così poco per lui che se tu osassi lamentarti del fatto che va ad escort -mentre ti trascura- lui se ne andrebbe?

Questo è assurdo, è malato, è sbagliato...

Fai bene ad aspettare... perchè a questo punto, temo che se tu gli dicessi che hai scoperto tutto finiresti epr scusarti tu e chiedergli di restare....
Ma mentre aspetti, FAI qualcosa... a parte scopartelo per bene per tenertelo stretto, guardati dentro, parla qua, focalizza la tua rabbia...

Intendiamoci, non sono una fedele pura e dura, e una escort non la vedo come la fine di un amore o di un matrimonio -non necessariamente, almeno.
Ma qua ci sono disequilibri ben peggiori che un tradimento a escort...


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Sveglia e con il culo pizzo....!!:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Temo che la situazione precipiti perché lui è un tipo che non ama le rotture di scatole. Sono certa, come dicevo sopra, che così come stanno le cose ora non mi lascerebbe mai. Cerca divertimento, non un altro amore. Se parlassi e gli dicessi che ho scoperto tutto si creerebbe una situazione di tensione, e temo che questo provochi la sua fuga.



Ma questa paura è data solo dal fatto che i tuoi genitori ne soffrirebbero?

Praticamente se ho capito lui va con escort tu lo hai scoperto ,pensi che lo faccia solo per divertimento e che non c'entra niente con il vostro rapporto.....
Lo vuoi sfinire in modo che non vada a cercare fuori sesso.....
e fin qui ci può stare .....

MA non capisco la paura che fugga se dici che è solo divertimento e a te va bene così l'importante che rimanga a casa ...
vi farete al massimo una bella risata e vi mettete il cuore in pace no!


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> E' quello che sostiene lui quando si parla di queste cose. Secondo lui andare con una prostituta non è tradimento, secondo lui è tradimento solo quando si ha l'amante. Quello è solo sesso. E' vero, a casa ne aveva poco. Secondo me era colpa sua, non puoi lasciarmi nel letto un'ora ad aspettare mentre giochi (parlo di giochi veri e propri, non di altro) al computer. Secondo lui era colpa mia, che mi addormentavo mentre lo aspettavo... E allora ho deciso di aspettarlo sveglia...


ha ragione anche Oscuro.   è proprio triste tutta la scena.

trovatelo tu un amante. almeno lo farai nel pulito


----------



## Tebe (9 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scrivi di avere 50 anni, ma mi viene da chiamarti affettuosamente "piccola".
> Piccola.. ma quanta poca stima hai di te? Quanta poca stima del tuo valore, della tua importanza?
> Siete sposati, secondo te vali così poco per lui che se tu osassi lamentarti del fatto che va ad escort -mentre ti trascura- lui se ne andrebbe?
> 
> ...


azz...posso solo quotarti e non smeraldarti


----------



## Angelica (9 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi stupisco che tu non gli abbia ancora fracassato gli zigomi a gomitate.
> 
> per paradosso,sarebbe meglio se avesse un'amante "vera". così è solo un voler mettere a repentaglio la tua salute.
> 
> ripeto,fallo controllare...a livello esami del sangue


Fortunatamente gli esami del sangue li facciamo tutti gli anni entrambi, e usa il preservativo, visto che glieli ho trovati.
Non credo che sarebbe meglio se avesse un'amante vera.


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> E' quello che sostiene lui quando si parla di queste cose. Secondo lui andare con una prostituta non è tradimento, secondo lui è tradimento solo quando si ha l'amante. Quello è solo sesso. E' vero, a casa ne aveva poco. Secondo me era colpa sua, non puoi lasciarmi nel letto un'ora ad aspettare mentre giochi (parlo di giochi veri e propri, non di altro) al computer. Secondo lui era colpa mia, che mi addormentavo mentre lo aspettavo... E allora ho deciso di aspettarlo sveglia...


io insisto non aspettare lui..

 aspetta me e vedrai altro che giochi al computer ......


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Fortunatamente gli esami del sangue li facciamo tutti gli anni entrambi, e usa il preservativo, visto che glieli ho trovati.
> Non credo che sarebbe meglio se avesse un'amante vera.


mah.  almeno dimostrerebbe di possede ancora la capacità di provare dei sentimenti.

sto tizio mi sembra più arido del deserto del Sahara


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Perplesso*

Ma anche no....!Facesse la donna....affrontasse il marito!!!MA che schifo dai!!!


----------



## Tebe (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Fortunatamente gli esami del sangue li facciamo tutti gli anni entrambi, e usa il preservativo, visto che glieli ho trovati.
> *Non credo che sarebbe meglio se avesse un'amante vera*.


forse peggio. Ci sono un sacco di fagiane in giro.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e mica devi piacere a me...ahahah
> 
> comunque e' che nun capisco la tua retromarcia rispetto al discorso dell'altro giorno...
> 
> ahahahah



Anche l'altro avatarro era fotoscioppato  ,per dire ....

Praticamente fotoscippo tutto il giorno....


----------



## Angelica (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma questa paura è data solo dal fatto che i tuoi genitori ne soffrirebbero?
> 
> Praticamente se ho capito lui va con escort tu lo hai scoperto ,pensi che lo faccia solo per divertimento e che non c'entra niente con il vostro rapporto.....
> Lo vuoi sfinire in modo che non vada a cercare fuori sesso.....
> ...



No, non è solo per i miei genitori, anche se questo è un motivo importante. Io non voglio separarmi. Non voglio restare sola. Sono contraria al divorzio. Lo amo ancora. L'importante non è solo che rimanga a casa, a me non va bene per niente che vada a puttane, mi fa male.


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche l'altro avatarro era fotoscioppato ,per dire ....
> 
> Praticamente fotoscippo tutto il giorno....




oltre che "infornare" biscotti :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Faccio prima a quotare tutti gli interventi di Oscuro e Perplesso...
E' proprio triste vedere una donna che si zerbina mentre a lui non sembrerà vero di poter pagare escort ed avere a casa la moglie felice e disponibile.
Anche tu in qualche modo fai la escort, fai sesso con lui in cambio della speranza che lui resti con te e non leggo ne gioia ne amore nel tuo fare sesso con lui.


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> No, *non è solo per i miei genitori, anche se questo è un motivo importante. Io non voglio separarmi. Non voglio restare sola*. Sono contraria al divorzio. Lo amo ancora. L'importante non è solo che rimanga a casa, a me non va bene per niente che vada a puttane, mi fa male.



neretto: paura di perdere vitto alloggio lavatura imbiancatura e stiratura?...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> No, non è solo per i miei genitori, anche se questo è un motivo importante. Io non voglio separarmi. Non voglio restare sola. Sono contraria al divorzio. Lo amo ancora. L'importante non è solo che rimanga a casa, a me non va bene per niente che vada a puttane, mi fa male.



Comunque tuo marito è realmente un'idiota totale, lasciatelo dire.


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche l'altro avatarro era fotoscioppato  ,per dire ....
> 
> Praticamente fotoscippo tutto il giorno....


per la serie...non c'e' trucco, non c'e' inganno...ahahah

allora andresti scartata...

(come na' caramella...)

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Farfallla*

Ti bacerei il culo credimi!!:up:


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Faccio prima a quotare tutti gli interventi di Oscuro e Perplesso...
> E' proprio triste vedere una donna che si zerbina mentre a lui non sembrerà vero di poter pagare escort ed avere a casa la moglie felice e disponibile.
> *Anche tu in qualche modo fai la escort*, fai sesso con lui in cambio della speranza che lui resti con te e non leggo ne gioia ne amore nel tuo fare sesso con lui.




hai scritto quello che stavo per scrivere io.. qui la figura della mignotta la sta facendo lei


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti bacerei il culo credimi!!:up:


anch'io :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Joey*

A me l'idiota totale sembra lei....anzi è lei!!!


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque tuo marito è realmente un'idiota totale, lasciatelo dire.


la mugliera invece?

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti bacerei il culo credimi!!:up:


Detto da te lo devo prendere per forza come un complimento


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque tuo marito è realmente un'idiota totale, lasciatelo dire.


già mi ricorda qualcuno con le cassiere ai supermercati :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la mugliera invece?
> 
> ahahahahah


una porca cuckold....ahahha


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Si,io quando ho una profonda stima di qualcuno passo al baciaculo!!Condivido i tuoi pensieri...se poi dal baciaculo si passa ad altro....:rotfl::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2012)

Ma lei lo ama, mi pare d'aver letto. Possiamo discutere sul come ha inteso passar sopra al tradimento, e vabbè. Ma fatto sta che lo ama, ed immagino che non è che non voglia rimanere semplicemente sola, ma senza di lui. E quindi. Il reale svantaggiato è il marito, più che altro perchè s'è fatto scoprire password e tutto con una semplicità disarmante.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,io quando ho una profonda stima di qualcuno passo al baciaculo!!Condivido i tuoi pensieri...se poi dal baciaculo si passa ad altro....:rotfl::up:


Maritino mio  :inlove:


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Temo che la situazione precipiti perché lui è un tipo che non ama le rotture di scatole. Sono certa, come dicevo sopra, che così come stanno le cose ora non mi lascerebbe mai. Cerca divertimento, non un altro amore. Se parlassi e gli dicessi che ho scoperto tutto si creerebbe una situazione di tensione, e temo che questo provochi la sua fuga.




Angelica!!!
Voglio provare a farti vedere le cose dall'ottica giusta (secondo me, ovvio).
Allora ti dico subito che dovresti tirare un super sospiro di sollievo al pensiero che a tuo marito vanno bene le escort come distrazione.
Pensa che per me questo non è un tradimento e parli con una che ne sa qualcosa al riguardo...
Tuo marito cerca un po' di sale nella vita quotidiana, un po' di adrenalina (come quasi tutti gli uomini dopo tot anni di matrimonio...). 
Vedi che la scoperta ha fatto già del bene al vostro rapporto coniugale, l'ha risvegliato dandogli rinnovato entusiasmo e carica erotica, in quanto un po' assopito.
Pensaci su...
Ma che avvocati rotali...lascia perdere queste cavolate assurde, non siete più giovanissimi e quindi hai il dovere, in virtù della tua età, di valutare la cosa in termini di maturità. 
Ogni cosa va vista nel contesto in cui appare, è ovvio che la stessa situazione all'inizio di un matrimonio sarebbe da valutarsi in modo diverso, lì sì che ci sarebbe un problemino.
Che invece qui non esiste!

Ti dicevo di essere sollevata perché:
1° il tuo matrimonio è salvo, non è affatto in pericolo e mai lo sarà
2° l'amore per te non è messo in discussione, non c'entra niente, quindi anche in questo caso è salvo
3° è solo sesso, voglia di un corpo diverso, se la vedi da questo punto di vista ridimensioni subito la cosa
4° potrebbe essere una situazione intrigante per entrambi
5° sei credente, quindi sforzati e vedilo come un dono, una concessione per il tuo uomo, visto che ora il tuo uomo lo desidera e guarda tuo marito con occhi indulgenti come una persona debole e manchevole in questo periodo. 

Pensa per un attimo se tuo marito si mettesse invece nei classici casini di cui avrai sicuramente letto valanghe di discussioni qui dentro, sarebbe devastante, fidati, ne usciresti a pezzi...altro che escort (magari).
Nel tuo caso non c'è competizione perché il ruolo della professionista, cioè della prostituta, è anni luce differente dal tuo di moglie e sua compagna di vita e detti ruoli non si avvicineranno mai, né saranno mai intercambiabili (ci mancherebbe). 
Siete su piani diversi.
E' ovvio che l'età della ragazza è quella che è...ma a questo punto come fargliene una colpa a tuo marito, potendo scegliere...ma non credo che sia questo che ti sconvolge, è piuttosto il fatto in sé.
Ma il fatto in sé non è NULLA, non minaccia il vostro matrimonio e penso anche che si tratti di una fase, succede molto spesso agli uomini (e non solo a loro, ma stiamo parlando di tuo marito), una fase che è destinata a passare.
Non è neanche il fattore disgusto a farti soffrire, altrimenti non ci potresti andare a letto a tua volta, allora mi sfugge un poco il nocciolo della questione...
Non dar retta al tuo orgoglio ferito perché è fuorviante, qui da ferire non c'è proprio nulla.
Ma per caso ti senti umiliata?
Ma di che...


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,io quando ho una profonda stima di qualcuno passo al baciaculo!!Condivido i tuoi pensieri...se poi dal baciaculo si passa ad altro....:rotfl::up:


mò nun t'allargà


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Maritino mio :inlove:



Simyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> No, non è solo per i miei genitori, anche se questo è un motivo importante. Io non voglio separarmi. Non voglio restare sola. Sono contraria al divorzio. Lo amo ancora. L'importante non è solo che rimanga a casa, a me non va bene per niente che vada a puttane, mi fa male.




Cazzo diglielo allora ......
O faglielo capire mettendo i preservativi in un posto che li noti magari nel piatto prima dei pasti e poi senza dire ne se e ne ma fai finta di niente e guarda la sua reazione....
Non dico che tu debba fare scenate .....
ma almeno che sei al corrente di quello che fa.....

Non posso accettare di stare male mentre l'altro se la spassa allegramente ......
Spiegaglielo poi lascia libera scelta....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei lo ama, mi pare d'aver letto. Possiamo discutere sul come ha inteso passar sopra al tradimento, e vabbè. Ma fatto sta che lo ama, ed immagino che non è che non voglia rimanere semplicemente sola, ma senza di lui. E quindi. Il reale svantaggiato è il marito, più che altro perchè s'è fatto scoprire password e tutto con una semplicità disarmante.


Scusa io ti amo tu mi tradisci con una escort (per me è il peggio che mi puoi fare) e io ho paura che se ti dico che ti ho scoperto tu te ne vai?


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Joey*

Lo ama????Si preoccupa della reazione della mammina a 50anni.... non vuole restare da sola...quindi ha inteso risolvere il problema prendendo uno tsunami di cazzo..ti sembra una donna dotatta di intelletto?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Angelica!!!
> Voglio provare a farti vedere le cose dall'ottica giusta (secondo me, ovvio).
> Allora ti dico subito che dovresti tirare un super sospiro di sollievo al pensiero che a tuo marito vanno bene le escort come distrazione.
> Pensa che per me questo non è un tradimento e parli con una che ne sa qualcosa al riguardo...
> ...


Qualcuno l'abbatta.


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Mhhh meglio amanti...!!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Angelica!!!
> Voglio provare a farti vedere le cose dall'ottica giusta (secondo me, ovvio).
> Allora ti dico subito che dovresti tirare un super sospiro di sollievo al pensiero che a tuo marito vanno bene le escort come distrazione.
> Pensa che per me questo non è un tradimento e parli con una che ne sa qualcosa al riguardo...
> ...




:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lo ama????Si preoccupa della reazione della mammina a 50anni.... non vuole restare da sola...quindi ha inteso risolvere il problema prendendo uno tsunami di cazzo..ti sembra una donna dotatta di intelletto?


Ma intelletto o meno, lo ama. E che cazzo vuoi farci, l'amore con la ragione spesso non quadra.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per la serie...non c'e' trucco, non c'e' inganno...ahahah
> 
> allora andresti scartata...
> 
> ...




Cafone


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhhh meglio amanti...!!:up:


devo aprire la valvola del napalm?


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Angelica!!!
> Voglio provare a farti vedere le cose dall'ottica giusta (secondo me, ovvio).
> Allora ti dico subito che dovresti tirare un super sospiro di sollievo al pensiero che a tuo marito vanno bene le escort come distrazione.
> Pensa che per me questo non è un tradimento e parli con una che ne sa qualcosa al riguardo...
> ...



quindi deve pure  ringraziarlo che va a puttane  mah. ci deve essere roba tagliata male in giro


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcuno l'abbatta.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma intelletto o meno, lo ama. E che cazzo vuoi farci, l'amore con la ragione spesso non quadra.


parvemi d'aver sempre inteso essere altro l'amore......questa mi sembra più dipendenza da pene e da pane


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcuno l'abbatta.


il marito la droga...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcuno l'abbatta.


ti quoto Joey :up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Joey*

Non ha una reazione da donna che ama fidati....!Una donna che ama reagisce,si dispera,questa ha solo allargato quelle natiche raggrinzite e avvizzite!!!


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Angelica!!!
> Voglio provare a farti vedere le cose dall'ottica giusta (secondo me, ovvio).
> Allora ti dico subito che dovresti tirare un super sospiro di sollievo al pensiero che a tuo marito vanno bene le escort come distrazione.
> Pensa che per me questo non è un tradimento e parli con una che ne sa qualcosa al riguardo...
> ...



CURATI......


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> parvemi d'aver sempre inteso essere altro l'amore......questa mi sembra più dipendenza da pene e da pane


Ou, ha scritto che lo ama ancora. Mò, se vogliamo dire che è una poveraccia squattrinata affamata di cazzo possiamo anche dirlo, però per il momento almeno preferisco attenermi a quello che scrive.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcuno l'abbatta.




Eppure oggi non ho infornato.....:mrgreen:



Ma non è completamete sbagliato il ragionamento ora ci pernso su.....


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, ha scritto che lo ama ancora. Mò, se vogliamo dire che è una poveraccia squattrinata affamata di cazzo possiamo anche dirlo, però per il momento almeno preferisco attenermi a quello che scrive.


ok,attieniti.   io dico che è meglio daje 'na sveja.....


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Eppure oggi non ho infornato.....:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Ma non è completamete sbagliato il ragionamento ora ci pernso su.....



vedi che quando non "inforni" cominci a vaneggiare?:mrgreen:

gradisci un bel biscotto alla crema ?..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,attieniti. io dico che è meglio daje 'na sveja.....


E si sveglierà, speriamo.


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> CafoneView attachment 5844


Zulu' savoiarda.....

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Joey*

Questa è tarata!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Faccio prima a quotare tutti gli interventi di Oscuro e Perplesso...
> E' proprio triste vedere una donna che si zerbina mentre a lui non sembrerà vero di poter pagare escort ed avere a casa la moglie felice e disponibile.
> Anche tu in qualche modo fai la escort, fai sesso con lui in cambio della speranza che lui resti con te e non leggo ne gioia ne amore nel tuo fare sesso con lui.




MA non ha detto di essere felice e disponibile .....sta solo cercando 
di dirci che vuole fare di tutto per non perdere suo marito .....


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Eppure oggi non ho infornato.....:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Ma non è completamete sbagliato il ragionamento ora ci pernso su.....


E' perchè ormai ci hai la droga nel cervello.


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> MA non ha detto di essere felice e disponibile .....sta solo cercando
> di dirci che vuole fare di tutto per non perdere suo marito .....


 allore gli facesse da Maitresse...


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Si un bel modo di tenersi il marito,restare muta e calarsi le mutande....miiii che COGLIONI!!!!


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Angelica...*

non ti far plagiare da quanto scrivono quegli utenti...non sanno quello che fanno.
Non ci ragionano capisci? Danno sfogo alle emozioni che possono anche scaturire, ma poi ci si deve ragionare...
Ho letto di cose assurde...sono senza parole.
Ma un matrimonio e tutto un vissuto si sbarazzerebbero così solo per una scopata allegra?
Ma qui c'è qualcosa che non funziona. Qualcuno ha anche detto che sarebbe preferibile un'amante...ma non si possono sentire certe cose, come se l'amante ti garantisse la sicurezza in salute, con quello che c'è in giro, forse forse meglio le escort oggigiorno, ed è tutto dire... 
Mente ferma...qui ti vogliono buttare all'aria il tuo matrimonio che è sicuramente meglio di molti altri di facciata.
O quanto meno è comunque nella norma.
Stai in campana...


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Angelica*

la verità è che a te piace che lui scopa con le escort, e porca come sei vorresti guardarlo mentre lo fa.. sei una Cuckold. ammettilo :up:


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> non ti far plagiare da quanto scrivono quegli utenti...non sanno quello che fanno.
> Non ci ragionano capisci? Danno sfogo alle emozioni che possono anche scaturire, ma poi ci si deve ragionare...
> Ho letto di cose assurde...sono senza parole.
> Ma un matrimonio e tutto un vissuto si sbarazzerebbero così solo per una scopata allegra?
> ...



CURATI forse sei ancora in tempo..


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Diletta*

Tu stai fuori veramente!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> MA non ha detto di essere felice e disponibile .....sta solo cercando
> di dirci che vuole fare di tutto per non perdere suo marito .....



E ti sembra normale?
Ti ha pugnalato e adesso ti pugnali da sola per impedirgli di fare una cosa che lui non sa che tu sai che lui fa......


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> CURATI forse sei ancora in tempo..




aridaje...con queste diagnosi...
Che pazienza mi tocca avere con te, e meno male che ti chiami così...


----------



## profumodispezie (9 Ottobre 2012)

Sono nella stessa situazione di chi ha iniziato il topic.
Dopo un'estate di merda sono giunta a questa conclusione.
chi va a escort è davvero un uomo triste. 
E io non voglio morire di tristezza come lui con lui.


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Diletta*

che trauma hai subìto?. dai parliamone ti farà bene


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ha una reazione da donna che ama fidati....*!Una donna che ama reagisce,si dispera,*questa ha solo allargato quelle natiche raggrinzite e avvizzite!!!




Ma che cavolo spari Oscuro...
Reagisce...SI DISPERA !!

Sì, qui c'è proprio da disperarsi, anzi da strapparsi i capelli...
No, non si può sentire, con tutti i problemi di coppia che ci sono...


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> aridaje...con queste diagnosi...
> Che pazienza mi tocca avere con te, e meno male che ti chiami così...



ma io ci tengo a te


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> non ti far plagiare da quanto scrivono quegli utenti...non sanno quello che fanno.
> Non ci ragionano capisci? Danno sfogo alle emozioni che possono anche scaturire, ma poi ci si deve ragionare...
> Ho letto di cose assurde...sono senza parole.
> Ma un matrimonio e tutto un vissuto si sbarazzerebbero così solo per una scopata allegra?
> ...



Preferirei l'amante perchè almeno saprei che mio marito prima di scoparsi una donna ne è attratto ed è coinvolto, invece che sapere che si scopa una perchè gli prude il cosino e per di più la paga...........
L'ho perso comunque ma almeno ho perso un uomo non un puttaniere da strapazzo


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Ottobre 2012)

*sono sempre Angelica*

Non riesco più a rispondere ai vostri messaggi, ma se continuate a scrivere li leggerò volentieri.
Stavo cercando di rispondere ad uno di voi che ipotizzava che non volessi separarmi anche per problemi economici.
Questa è una cosa che non c'entra nulla. Lavoriamo entrambi, ma io guadagno più di lui e la casa è mia, non ho problemi economici.


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Sono nella stessa situazione di chi ha iniziato il topic.
> Dopo un'estate di merda sono giunta a questa conclusione.
> chi va a escort è davvero un uomo triste.
> E io non voglio morire di tristezza come lui con lui.


ecco finalmente parole piene di buon senso :up:


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> CURATI forse sei ancora in tempo..


si stucazz...

ormai l'abbiamo persa...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> CURATI forse sei ancora in tempo..



Io insisto che suo marito ha la pass di questo sito e scirve al suo posto, non trovo altra spiegazione


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Angelica!!!
> Voglio provare a farti vedere le cose dall'ottica giusta (secondo me, ovvio).
> Allora ti dico subito che dovresti tirare un super sospiro di sollievo al pensiero che a tuo marito vanno bene le escort come distrazione.
> Pensa che per me questo non è un tradimento e parli con una che ne sa qualcosa al riguardo...
> ...



IL discorso fila nel tuo caso che sei al corrente di quello che fa e accetti per non perderlo per i tuoi buoni motivi.....

Il nocciolo della questione secondo me è che se non ci fossero i genitori lei lo avrebbe mandato a cagare .....
Aspetta solo che non ci siano più per poter far scattare questa bomba quindi per ora cerca di tenerselo buono....


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Diletta*

Tu stai male!!!!


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo spari Oscuro...
> Reagisce...SI DISPERA !!
> 
> Sì, qui c'è proprio da disperarsi, anzi da strapparsi i capelli...
> No, non si può sentire, con tutti i problemi di coppia che ci sono...


hai ragione lei deve solo preoccuparsi a non far finire la scatola di preservativi, lui non la lascia per questo :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non riesco più a rispondere ai vostri messaggi, ma se continuate a scrivere li leggerò volentieri.
> Stavo cercando di rispondere ad uno di voi che ipotizzava che non volessi separarmi anche per problemi economici.
> Questa è una cosa che non c'entra nulla. Lavoriamo entrambi, ma io guadagno più di lui e la casa è mia, non ho problemi economici.



Ma guarda: siamo alla follia, da manicomio, non è un caso personale, sia chiaro, ma mi dispiace un mucchio che si arrivi a pensare di separarsi per queste CAZZATE!
Riprenditi...


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Battiato*

MA che merda di società....!!


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Preferirei l'amante perchè almeno saprei che mio marito prima di scoparsi una donna ne è attratto ed è coinvolto, invece che sapere che si scopa una perchè gli prude il cosino e per di più la paga...........
> L'ho perso comunque ma almeno ho perso un uomo non un puttaniere da strapazzo


Farfy oso anch'io .. ti bacerei il culo


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ti sembra normale?
> Ti ha pugnalato e adesso ti pugnali da sola per impedirgli di fare una cosa che lui non sa che tu sai che lui fa......




non si stà pugnalando ma tutelando......
il perchè non lo capisco .....


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io insisto che suo marito ha la pass di questo sito e scirve al suo posto, non trovo altra spiegazione


 cazzo non ci avevo pensato.. credo proprio che tu abbia ragione


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> IL discorso fila nel tuo caso che sei al corrente di quello che fa e accetti per non perderlo per i tuoi buoni motivi.....
> 
> Il nocciolo della questione secondo me è che se non ci fossero i genitori lei lo avrebbe mandato a cagare .....
> Aspetta solo che non ci siano più per poter far scattare questa bomba quindi per ora cerca di tenerselo buono....


No, lunapiena, non è solo per questo.
Angelica


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Diletta*

Allora un marito che si fa le pippe su film porno e va a puttane sono cazzate...e sentiamo quale sarebbero le cose serie???Io sono per il rispetto delle opinioni di tutti....ma c'è un limite...tu stai veramente fuori,o hai il cervello disabitato.....!!


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non riesco più a rispondere ai vostri messaggi, ma se continuate a scrivere li leggerò volentieri.
> Stavo cercando di rispondere ad uno di voi che ipotizzava che non volessi separarmi anche per problemi economici.
> Questa è una cosa che non c'entra nulla. Lavoriamo entrambi, ma io guadagno più di lui e la casa è mia, non ho problemi economici.



 oh stà cosa l'ho detta a una decina di donne qui dentro e tutte mi hanno dato la stessa risposta.un forum di donne ricche questo..:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Preferirei l'amante perchè almeno saprei che mio marito prima di scoparsi una donna ne è attratto ed è coinvolto, invece che sapere che si scopa una perchè gli prude il cosino e per di più la paga...........
> L'ho perso comunque ma almeno ho perso un uomo non un puttaniere da strapazzo



Ma io neanche per idea.
Gli uomini a volte capita che abbiano voglia di giocattolare, detto alla maniera del conte.
L'importante è saperlo...
E allora? Che c'è di così grave e di così tragico!
E che giochi pure ogni tanto, non mi scalfisce minimamente la cosa, una volta arrivato a casa è solo più un ricordo leggero, che sa tanto di goliardico...
E fateli giocare un po' che tanto si sa che sono fatti così...senza abusi è ovvio. 
Un minimo di flessibilità nella vita...


----------



## free (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica, ma perchè ignori chi ti ha detto che la storia sembra falsissima?
te l'ho chiedo perchè sinceramente l'ho pensato anch'io, poi ho letto che non sono stata l'unica


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Sono nella stessa situazione di chi ha iniziato il topic.
> Dopo un'estate di merda sono giunta a questa conclusione.
> chi va a escort è davvero un uomo triste.
> E io non voglio morire di tristezza come lui con lui.


ecce domina


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> IL discorso fila nel tuo caso che sei al corrente di quello che fa e accetti per non perderlo per i tuoi buoni motivi.....
> 
> Il nocciolo della questione secondo me è che *se non ci fossero i genitori lei lo avrebbe mandato a cagare *.....
> Aspetta solo che non ci siano più per poter far scattare questa bomba quindi per ora cerca di tenerselo buono....



quindi sta aspettando  che muoiono i genitori?...

Luna "inforna" i biscotti che è meglio
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Farfy oso anch'io .. ti bacerei il culo


Osare puoi osare ma ho letto di qualcuno che gira con bombe al napal:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io neanche per idea.
> Gli uomini a volte capita che abbiano voglia di giocattolare, detto alla maniera del conte.
> L'importante è saperlo...
> E allora? Che c'è di così grave e di così tragico!
> ...


alla faccia di un minimo de flessibilita' nella vita...

qua se sta proprio fissi a 90°...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA che merda di società....!!


già ma una cuckold a me mi attizza...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io neanche per idea.
> Gli uomini a volte capita che abbiano voglia di giocattolare, detto alla maniera del conte.
> L'importante è saperlo...
> E allora? Che c'è di così grave e di così tragico!
> ...




Scusa Diletta ma l'unica faccina è questa:bleah:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Diletta*

Ti spiego:Se ho voglia di giocattolare sto da solo.....e non giocattolo con la vita della mia patner e con i suoi sentimenti ed intendimenti!QUESTO CHIAMASI RISPETTO E ONESTà!Se tu non hai entrambi, non provare a farci credere che sia normale così.....!!Si può stare anche da soli nella vita,o avere IL CORAGGIO DELLE PROPRIE IDEE ESSENDO ONESTI E DANDO LA POSSIBILITà A CHI CI VUOL BENE DI SCEGLIERE UNA VERITà OGGETTIVA!Diletta ciò che scrivi e ripugnante!!!


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Osare puoi osare ma ho letto di qualcuno che gira con bombe al napal:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> già ma una cuckold a me mi attizza...


io me sto ad immagina' la sua attesa da porca sur lettone...

che c'aveva la patata fumante?

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> Angelica, ma perchè ignori chi ti ha detto che la storia sembra falsissima?
> te l'ho chiedo perchè sinceramente l'ho pensato anch'io, poi ho letto che non sono stata l'unica


Perché non so che farci. Se non ci credete pazienza. Non posso certo mettermi a dire "no, vi prego, credetemi, è tutto vero".


----------



## Annuccia (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ho scoperto il tradimento. Prima pensavo si trattasse solo di visite a siti pornografici e video chat, di cui ha lasciato tracce sulla cronologia del pc. Però ancora c’era la possibilità che si trattasse solo di chat. Poi, sabato scorso, mi è venuto in mente di digitare il nick del profilo che aveva lasciato memorizzato sulla cronologia su google e ho trovato i suoi interventi in un forum di “recensioni” di escort, in particolare uno dove raccomandava una tizia che abita vicino casa nostra, raccontava quello che ci aveva fatto, quanto aveva speso, quando ci era andato. Sono certa che fosse lui, non c’è possibilità di errore o di coincidenze. Ho anche trovato il numero della tizia tra i suoi appunti.
> Vi lascio immaginare come mi sono sentita. Io sto male. Soffro di pressione alta… poco, ma in questi giorni si è alzata, naturalmente, ho dovuto raddoppiare la dose della pillola per la pressione e anche prendere un po’ di lexotan. Ho frugato tra le sue cose, e ho trovato una scatola con tre profilattici. Noi non li usiamo, non ce n’è più bisogno, io ho 50 anni e lui 45, anche se tutti pensano che lui sia più vecchio di me, perché dimostro almeno 10 anni di meno. Ma la “escort” ne ha 24. Credo che controllerò nei prossimi giorni se i preservativi diminuiscono…
> Non so cosa fare. So quello che non voglio fare, cioè sbatterlo fuori di casa. I miei genitori sono anziani, hanno entrambi più di 80 anni, mia madre ha anche problemi di cuore; hanno già sofferto abbastanza, ora che finalmente sono tranquilli non voglio dar loro una botta del genere. Non parlo di perbenismo o cose del genere, per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda non per quel che dice la gente, i parenti o altre cose, loro non sono così. Per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda per quanto mi amano, per quanto soffrirebbero a sapermi infelice. Ho due genitori splendidi, che sarebbero disposti a morire per me, per quanto mi amano. Provocherei loro una sofferenza incredibile, specialmente a mia madre. Non me la sento, davvero, non so per quanto tempo li avrò ancora con me.
> Inoltre io sono cattolica, estremamente convinta e praticante, e per me il matrimonio è un sacramento indissolubile. Inoltre non voglio restare sola, a 50 anni. Potrei incaricare un investigatore (ne conosco uno, un mio amico) di raccogliere prove per poter avere la separazione con addebito a lui, ma non servirebbe più di tanto, non abbiamo figli e casa è mia. Potrei chiedere la nullità alla sacra rota, conosco bene anche un avvocato rotale. Ma non voglio restare sola, non voglio dare un dolore del genere ai miei. Almeno per ora, non se ne parla. Forse quando i miei non ci saranno più lo sbatterò fuori di casa, chissà…
> ...





è uno scherzo vero??
un test?..



andiamo per ordine..parte in rossoIMMI TU QUALE PERSONa TI aSPETTEREBBE FINO ALLE DUE TRE....TI ASPETTEREBBE PER...FARTI FARE I TUOI PORCI COMODI AL PC....?????e poi darti il dessert finale?
è chiaro che ti addormenti ma non tu....io reisterei mezz'ora..poi nanna e vaffanculo....se ti interessa lo spegni e vieni da me...
e ti dice ti smosci?...


perte in bluerdonami cara persdonalmente mi ci  è voluto tempo per recuperare l'intimità con mio marito..perchè solo il pensiero di un'altra...mi faceva essere tutt'altro che porca....e desiderosa...
e poi scusa...
hai fatto la porca e ti è piaciuto...
perchè cazzo non le facevi prima ste cose....doveva errivare la 24 enne zoccoleggiante??....
ma non divaghiamo...

parte in viola...
perchè tenerti tutto dentro...
hai il suo numero giusto???
chiamala dicendole che vuoi fare un regalo ad un amico...dalle il tuo indirizzi e falle suonare il campanello di casa...magari dopo cena...cos' a tuo marito viene un blocco intestinale.... 


sorpresaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
pezzo di merda rifallo e te lo taglio...



non ho altro da aggiungere...


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Ex*

Che scena pietosa,questa scopre di essere cornuta,e si fa trovare a gambe all'aria dentro al letto...da voltastomaco...!


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io me sto ad immagina' la sua attesa da porca sur lettone...
> 
> che c'aveva la patata fumante?
> 
> ahahahah


 e nell'attesa conta i preservativi..ahahaahaaha e se nasce un figlio lo chiameranno "piccolo preservativo bucato" ahahahahahaah


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quindi sta aspettando  che muoiono i genitori?...
> 
> Luna "inforna" i biscotti che è meglio
> :rotfl::rotfl:



Emh !!!
Batti mi sa che tu dopo che hai letto "l'ho aspettato nuda.....ed ero terribilmete porca " sei andato in tilt 
e tutto il resto dello scritto era fumo....:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2012)

Posso condividere il discorso di Diletta.
Una escort per curiosità, che cosa c'avranno mai di speciale, vediamo un pò... 
(Poi però voglio sapere quante volte, quanto ci spende, e se intanto mi dedica le necessarie attenzioni o se mi molla là come un soprammobile)

A me quello che continua a fare tristezza è la paura di Angelica a tirare fuori la faccenda.

Per quanto la "normalità" sia come l'araba felice, è indubbio che generalmente succede questo:
io scopro un tradimento, mi incazzo di brutto, e lui striscia e si copre il capo di cenere.
Poi ci possono essere tutte le ricostruzioni e spartizioni di responsabilità, comprensioni, riassestamenti, sdrammatizzazioni...

Ma che Angelica non si conceda di arrabbiarsi, questo è triste.

Posso chiederti, Angelica, da quanto siete sposati?
Parli diverse volte del tuo ruolo di cuoca e donna delle pulizie... lui che fa?
Come ti tratta?
Ti senti sempre un pò in soggezione?


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora un marito che si fa le pippe su film porno e va a puttane sono cazzate...e sentiamo quale sarebbero le cose serie???Io sono per il rispetto delle opinioni di tutti....ma c'è un limite...tu stai veramente fuori,o hai il cervello disabitato.....!!



E ti rispondo subito: ce ne è un mucchio di cose serie da non violare nel rapporto di coppia.
Prima di tutte il rispetto per chi ci è accanto, rispetto che viene leso alla grande quando il fedifrago fa le sue belle cosine intrecciando tresche magari inventandosi situazioni vomitevoli e umilianti per la propria moglie. Quando corteggia in modo spudorato sapendo che non gli è concesso in quanto sposato e in quanto legato ad un'altra donna.
Quando, per arrivare allo scopo, si comporta in modo deplorevole e non consono al suo ruolo di marito/convivente.
Queste sono le cose serie che possono arrivare a distruggere un matrimonio.   
Non certo una prestazione sessuale con una escort, che nasce e finisce lì, non lasciando tracce se non un ricordo, forse piacevole, forse meno, nella mente di chi ci è andato.


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è uno scherzo vero??
> un test?..
> 
> 
> ...


molto eaustativa come sempre  :up:


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che scena pietosa,questa scopre di essere cornuta,e si fa trovare a gambe all'aria dentro al letto...da voltastomaco...!


e se meraviglia pure se la si cojona leggermente...

.............la sacra rota.........

ahahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Emh !!!
> Batti mi sa che tu dopo che hai letto "l'ho aspettato nuda.....ed ero terribilmete porca " sei andato in tilt
> e tutto il resto dello scritto era fumo....:mrgreen:


rileggiti hai detto proprio questo... :mrgreen:

cmq una porca mi piacerebbe ma che si mette a contare i preservativi non è proprio io massimo..:mrgreen:

una che "inforna" biscotti  invece.......


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Diletta*

Quindi secondo il tuo pensioero,se la mia donna si facesse fare una bella introspezione anorettale da un gigolò...non mi mancherebbe di rispetto???Tu scherzi vero?


----------



## milli (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti spiego:Se ho voglia di giocattolare sto da solo.....e non giocattolo con la vita della mia patner e con i suoi sentimenti ed intendimenti!QUESTO CHIAMASI RISPETTO E ONESTà!Se tu non hai entrambi, non provare a farci credere che sia normale così.....!!Si può stare anche da soli nella vita,o avere IL CORAGGIO DELLE PROPRIE IDEE ESSENDO ONESTI E DANDO LA POSSIBILITà A CHI CI VUOL BENE DI SCEGLIERE UNA VERITà OGGETTIVA!Diletta ciò che scrivi e ripugnante!!!



GRANDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è uno scherzo vero??
> un test?..
> 
> 
> ...




Concordo in tutto lo farei anche io .....
Ma magari tu ed io non abbiamo la paura che il nostro lui fugga lai si......

Ed  è brutta come sensazione......



OT.....
no trovo più il post ma hai capito la questione dei quote sbaglaiti?





Verde


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Posso condividere il discorso di Diletta.
> Una escort per curiosità, che cosa c'avranno mai di speciale, vediamo un pò...
> (Poi però voglio sapere quante volte, quanto ci spende, e se intanto mi dedica le necessarie attenzioni o se mi molla là come un soprammobile)
> 
> ...


da come la racconta questo ci ha preso il vizio alle escort.    e se l'atteggiamento di Angelica nella vita è quello che ha descritto qui,mi sorprende poco che questo tizio si permetta certi lussi


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Milli*

Grazie.....va bene tutto tranne la stupidità e la disonestà!!!


----------



## Annuccia (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Concordo in tutto lo farei anche io .....
> Ma magari tu ed io non abbiamo la paura che il nostro lui fugga lai si......
> 
> Ed  è brutta come sensazione......
> ...


luna ti offendi se non ho capito nulla....
?

o meglio ho capito solo concordo...


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> IL discorso fila nel tuo caso che sei al corrente di quello che fa e accetti per non perderlo per i tuoi buoni motivi.....
> 
> Il nocciolo della questione secondo me è che se non ci fossero i genitori lei lo avrebbe mandato a cagare .....
> Aspetta solo che non ci siano più per poter far scattare questa bomba quindi per ora cerca di tenerselo buono....




Ma se lo vuole mandare a cagare è perché non lo voleva più già da prima, e qui si ritorna ai soliti pretesti del cavolo che mi stanno davvero sulle scatole...e dite le cose come stanno, per favore.
Nel caso in cui lei si senta così devastata dopo la scoperta...che dire, ho già detto la mia.
Secondo me qui si sta perdendo il lume della ragione.
O mi volete dire che per una escort l'amore che si prova per il proprio marito scompare di botto?
Caspita...che amore che era.
Proprio un grande sentimento...


----------



## milli (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie.....va bene tutto tranne la stupidità e la disonestà!!!



Condivido in toto :up:


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> GRANDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


*E LUCE FU 

*signora Milli mia Albebaran i miei omaggi:inlove:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> rileggiti hai detto proprio questo... :mrgreen:
> 
> cmq una porca mi piacerebbe ma che si mette a contare i preservativi non è proprio io massimo..:mrgreen:
> 
> una che "inforna" biscotti  invece.......



Oddio forse non ci arrivo a capirti e tu a capire me ma non importa .....
perchè in tutto rido:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Tu hai capito che loro non hanno capito nulla....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Vi saluto*

Visto la piega che ha preso la discussione, ho deciso di salutarvi.
Ringrazio chi mi ha letto, ha capito, e mi ha consigliato.
In particolare Lunapiena, grazie.
Un saluto,
Angelica


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io neanche per idea.
> Gli uomini a volte capita che abbiano voglia di giocattolare, detto alla maniera del conte.
> L'importante è saperlo...
> E allora? Che c'è di così grave e di così tragico!
> ...


Ma quindi se tuo marito va a puttane tu non ne fai un dramma e la sera siete tutti coccole e bacini?


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quindi se tuo marito va a puttane tu non ne fai un dramma e la sera siete tutti coccole e bacini?


si lei lo aspetta nuda sul letto come una porca contando preservativi ...
:mrgreen::mrgreen:




si vede che sono invecchiato ai miei tempi si contavano le pecorelle


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Diletta*

Il lume della ragione?Ma quanti anni hai 15?ma che cazzo scrivi?Ed il marito di ANGELICA andando a prostitute dimostra amore?Ma tu stai fuori credimi,...!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Visto la piega che ha preso la discussione, ho deciso di salutarvi.
> Ringrazio chi mi ha letto, ha capito, e mi ha consigliato.
> In particolare Lunapiena, grazie.
> Un saluto,
> Angelica



E grazie anche a Diletta, perché credo che il suo sia il pensiero di mio marito, mi ha aiutato a capirlo.


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Angelica*

Si ringrazia che avalla la tua sciatteria mentale....un saluto a diletta potevi pure farlo cazzo...!!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E grazie anche a Diletta, perché credo che il suo sia il pensiero di mio marito, mi ha aiutato a capirlo.


NON E' IL SUO PENSIERO E' IL PENSIERO DI SUO MARITO, CHE è IDENTICO AL TUO (di marito)

Non ce la posso fare.............


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ho scoperto il tradimento. Prima pensavo si trattasse solo di visite a siti pornografici e video chat, di cui ha lasciato tracce sulla cronologia del pc. Però ancora c’era la possibilità che si trattasse solo di chat. Poi, sabato scorso, mi è venuto in mente di digitare il nick del profilo che aveva lasciato memorizzato sulla cronologia su google e ho trovato i suoi interventi in un forum di “recensioni” di escort, in particolare uno dove raccomandava una tizia che abita vicino casa nostra, raccontava quello che ci aveva fatto, quanto aveva speso, quando ci era andato. Sono certa che fosse lui, non c’è possibilità di errore o di coincidenze. Ho anche trovato il numero della tizia tra i suoi appunti.
> Vi lascio immaginare come mi sono sentita. Io sto male. Soffro di pressione alta… poco, ma in questi giorni si è alzata, naturalmente, ho dovuto raddoppiare la dose della pillola per la pressione e anche prendere un po’ di lexotan. Ho frugato tra le sue cose, e ho trovato una scatola con tre profilattici. Noi non li usiamo, non ce n’è più bisogno, io ho 50 anni e lui 45, anche se tutti pensano che lui sia più vecchio di me, perché dimostro almeno 10 anni di meno. Ma la “escort” ne ha 24. Credo che controllerò nei prossimi giorni se i preservativi diminuiscono…
> Non so cosa fare. So quello che non voglio fare, cioè sbatterlo fuori di casa. I miei genitori sono anziani, hanno entrambi più di 80 anni, mia madre ha anche problemi di cuore; hanno già sofferto abbastanza, ora che finalmente sono tranquilli non voglio dar loro una botta del genere. Non parlo di perbenismo o cose del genere, per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda non per quel che dice la gente, i parenti o altre cose, loro non sono così. Per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda per quanto mi amano, per quanto soffrirebbero a sapermi infelice. Ho due genitori splendidi, che sarebbero disposti a morire per me, per quanto mi amano. Provocherei loro una sofferenza incredibile, specialmente a mia madre. Non me la sento, davvero, non so per quanto tempo li avrò ancora con me.
> Inoltre io sono cattolica, estremamente convinta e praticante, e per me il matrimonio è un sacramento indissolubile. Inoltre non voglio restare sola, a 50 anni. Potrei incaricare un investigatore (ne conosco uno, un mio amico) di raccogliere prove per poter avere la separazione con addebito a lui, ma non servirebbe più di tanto, non abbiamo figli e casa è mia. Potrei chiedere la nullità alla sacra rota, conosco bene anche un avvocato rotale. Ma non voglio restare sola, non voglio dare un dolore del genere ai miei. Almeno per ora, non se ne parla. Forse quando i miei non ci saranno più lo sbatterò fuori di casa, chissà…
> ...


Quello che ho letto è ripugnante.
Spero sia soltanto una farsa.
Da ora in poi mi astengo da qualsiasi commento.


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Angelica*

Come volevasi dimostrare....incredibile!!!


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che ho letto è ripugnante.
> Spero sia soltanto una farsa.
> Da ora in poi mi astengo da qualsiasi commento.


we ma n'dò cazzo stavi?.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2012)

No vabbè, è allucinante. Cioè, è proprio cerebro invertita. Siccome il marito l'ha cornificata enne volte durante il fidanzamento e l'ha beccato che ci provava con una dopo sposati, le hanno inculcato questa teoria secondo la quale per la moglie sarebbe umiliante solo se ci fosse seduzione, altrimenti, a pagamento, è un'attività ludica come un'altra. C'è da dire che, tra psicologo, marito e prete, hanno veramente tirato fuoro l'uovo di Colombo. Mò quello quando va con un'altra basta che gli dice che l'ha pagata (anche se magari no) ed è tutto ok. Che figata.


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Ultimo*

RIPUGNANTE è poco,diletta e luna piena poi....hanno superato ogni limite...!


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Joey*

Ci credi che diletta mi incute un pò di terrore?Queste sono veramente le persone pericolose...le minacce, le stronzate non mi fanno effetto,il vuote mentale mi disturba!!


----------



## milli (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> *E LUCE FU
> 
> *signora Milli mia Albebaran i miei omaggi:inlove:



Caro Signor Battiato, che gioia leggerlo..........devo confessarLe che mi è mancato assai


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se lo vuole mandare a cagare è perché non lo voleva più già da prima, e qui si ritorna ai soliti pretesti del cavolo che mi stanno davvero sulle scatole...e dite le cose come stanno, per favore.
> Nel caso in cui lei si senta così devastata dopo la scoperta...che dire, ho già detto la mia.
> Secondo me qui si sta perdendo il lume della ragione.
> O mi volete dire che per una escort l'amore che si prova per il proprio marito scompare di botto?
> ...




Non lo vuole mandare a cagare perchè lo voleva già da prima .....
Non se la sente di :
-Rischiare di rimanere da sola a 50anni ...e ok puo starci per me 
- dire tutto per paura che fugga .....ma se il suo matrimonio è così al sicuro non vedo perchè dovrebbe fuggire,lo mette solo al corrente che sà di lui punto senza troppi fronzoli.....
-Non vuole far soffrire i genitori perchè anziani e ne soffrirebbero troppo perchè essendo molto credenti non acceterebbero una separazione e neanche lei ......però ha anche scritto che  "Forse quando i miei non ci saranno più lo sbatterò fuori di casa, chissà…"





"


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi secondo il tuo pensioero,se la mia donna si facesse fare una bella introspezione anorettale da un gigolò...non mi mancherebbe di rispetto???Tu scherzi vero?



Ti mancherebbe di rispetto, sempre che non siate una coppia aperta.
La differenza la fa una variabile sostanziale, so cosa mi aspetta dopo che l'avrò detta, ma tant'è:
la differenza è il suo essere uomo.
E per quanto vi sforzerete non riuscirete mai a sovvertire l'ordine naturale delle cose, perché questo è e questo rimarrà.
Non a caso quello è il mestiere più antico del mondo, basterebbe solo questo a farvi riflettere che una differenza c'è, eccome se c'è.
Ed è intrinseca alla natura stessa del maschio


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Già*

Già che bell'amore.....!!


----------



## free (9 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perché non so che farci. Se non ci credete pazienza. Non posso certo mettermi a dire "no, vi prego, credetemi, è tutto vero".



ok, ma non mi sembra che tu sia in cerca di consigli, hai già deciso, e non sembra nemmeno uno sfogo
mia impressione, eh


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti mancherebbe di rispetto, sempre che non siate una coppia aperta.
> La differenza la fa una variabile sostanziale, so cosa mi aspetta dopo che l'avrò detta, ma tant'è:
> la differenza è il suo essere uomo.
> *E per quanto vi sforzerete non riuscirete mai a sovvertire l'ordine naturale delle cose, perché questo è e questo rimarrà.
> ...


ADIEU.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, è allucinante. Cioè, è proprio cerebro invertita. Siccome il marito l'ha cornificata enne volte durante il fidanzamento e l'ha beccato che ci provava con una dopo sposati, le hanno inculcato questa teoria secondo la quale per la moglie sarebbe umiliante solo se ci fosse seduzione, altrimenti, a pagamento, è un'attività ludica come un'altra. C'è da dire che, tra psicologo, marito e prete, hanno veramente tirato fuoro l'uovo di Colombo. Mò quello quando va con un'altra basta che gli dice che l'ha pagata (anche se magari no) ed è tutto ok. Che figata.


quoto e approvo


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Diletta*

Quindi se tradisco io ok,se tradisce lei mi manca di rispetto?DILETTA:a me INTERESSA ESSERE UOMO i maschi li lascio a te...credo di essere stato esaustivo!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti mancherebbe di rispetto, sempre che non siate una coppia aperta.
> La differenza la fa una variabile sostanziale, so cosa mi aspetta dopo che l'avrò detta, ma tant'è:
> la differenza è il suo essere uomo.
> E per quanto vi sforzerete non riuscirete mai a sovvertire l'ordine naturale delle cose, perché questo è e questo rimarrà.
> ...


Per pietà.......BASTA!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Da uomo inorridisco io...figurati....!


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quindi se tuo marito va a puttane tu non ne fai un dramma e la sera siete tutti coccole e bacini?


Un dramma! Fossero questi ci farei la firma.
Proprio così...ma tu non ci crederai mai.
A me non me ne può fregare di meno, anzi, se lui lo vedo felice sono felice per lui. 
C'è un distinguo da fare però che è d'obbligo: la cosa deve essere vista come un evento particolare e sporadico, come un viaggio in un paradiso lontano...forse ho reso l'idea.
Se la cosa assume carattere di continuità allora vuol dire che siamo di fronte a un problema e allora le cose cambiano e se ne deve parlare.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> luna ti offendi se non ho capito nulla....
> ?
> 
> o meglio ho capito solo concordo...



Non mi offendo mai ...e so di essere incomprensibile a volte.....

Ma tu avresti gestito la cosa in quel modo perchè 
non hai la paura di perdere tuo marito .....
Non hai soggezione di lui ......

Ma la Angelica si ......
non vuole casini , non vuole far sapere che sa e cerca in modi che ritiene opportuno 
di sfinire il marito in modo che non vada fuori ....
e che la questione finisca lì....


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Ahhh*

Adesso una puttana è un paradiso lontano???????:rotfl:Sto posto...sembra un manicomio criminale....non ci posso credere....!!


----------



## Marina60 (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che due coglioni questi 3d....mi sembrano talmente stupidi da sembrare falsi!Becchi tuo marito che ti ha messo le corna e che fai:ti fai trovare nuda e fai la porca?spero vivamente che sia tutto falso...non ho voglia di schifarmi pure oggi del genere umano!!!


No guarda ti sbagli di grosso....sono  reazioni umanissime.... è un pò come cercare di ristabilire l'ordine delle cose
e ribadire la " proprietà" Può apparire triste, (squallido ? ) ma spesso accade... anche quando ad esempio il tradito si è negato sessualmente per molto tempo all'improvviso, dopo aver  scoperto il tradimento... ritrova la vena erotica...


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Marina*

Umanissime??????io userei la parola.....son disumano...!!


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Caro Signor Battiato, che gioia leggerlo..........devo confessarLe che mi è mancato assai


Lei mi lusinga e comunque anche Lei mi è mancata


----------



## Marina60 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Lo sai che ci avevo pensato? Ma c'è sempre il discorso che ho paura di far precipitare la situazione, ora...


ma scusa lui ti tradisce e hai paura della sua reazione? tu ? devi essere proprio sicura del suo amore eh ?


----------



## Annuccia (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Angelica!!!
> Voglio provare a farti vedere le cose dall'ottica giusta (secondo me, ovvio).
> Allora ti dico subito che dovresti tirare un super sospiro di sollievo al pensiero che a tuo marito vanno bene le escort come distrazione.
> Pensa che per me questo non è un tradimento e parli con una che ne sa qualcosa al riguardo...
> ...




diletta dimmi che hai scritto male...
va bene salvare il matrimonio...va bene avere paura e bla bla...

ma io di intrigante sinceramente sapere che mio marito ha messo il pisello dove osano le passere non ci vedo nulla...

anzi mi smonta prorpio...
sinceramente ho impegato meno tempo a recuperare me stessa che ha recuperare quel tipo di rapporto...
perchè è proprio in quei momenti che il pensiero gioca brutti scherzi....

la prima volta che tentai di avvicinarmi a lui mi venne mal di testa perchè pensavo a lui con lei...
altro che fare la zoccola...

e anche se adesso le cose vanno bene....mi preferivo cmq prima....
..perchè mi sento diversa...ero più spontanea...

magari con il tempo passa anche questo...



non avevo bisogno che lei mi intrigasse.....
ero piu intrigata prima...


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi se tradisco io ok,se tradisce lei mi manca di rispetto?DILETTA:a me INTERESSA ESSERE UOMO i maschi li lascio a te...credo di essere stato esaustivo!!!!





oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso una puttana è un paradiso lontano???????:rotfl:Sto posto...sembra un manicomio criminale....non ci posso credere....!!



Oscù, vedo che ti stai sforzando di capire (e non dovrebbe essere difficile per te in virtù del tuo stesso sesso).
Per diventare UOMO come tu dici bisogna anche passare per dei percorsi, a volte anche scabrosi, bisogna cioè sperimentare la vita. 
E tu mi risulta che tu l'abbia fatto...
Lascia la possibilità anche ad altri di farlo...


2° post: sì, una escort di quelle che mi intendo io e che ho visto in rete può essere davvero un paradiso per un uomo, vedilo come un paradiso esotico, magari.
Un qualcosa di veramente diverso da ciò che hai.

...addirittura un manicomio criminale!!! Sei troppo forte!
:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*annuccia*

Diletta non c'è!!!


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E grazie anche a Diletta, perché credo che il suo sia il pensiero di mio marito, mi ha aiutato a capirlo.



Ecco, volevo proprio indurti a capire questo...
Un bocca al lupo Angelica!:up:
E credimi, questi non sono i drammi della vita, questi si rimediano.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non mi offendo mai ...e so di essere incomprensibile a volte.....
> 
> Ma tu avresti gestito la cosa in quel modo perchè
> non hai la paura di perdere tuo marito .....
> ...


ai voglia che lo sfinisce....

se pensa ancora di agire indisturbato non bastano le zozzerie della moglie a fermarlo...



però riflettevo su una cosa...
lei lo attira a se perchè sa che va a puttane per sesso....
se lui viene a sapere il tutto ci va piu spesso...

scusa se questo è il risultato...chiamalo scemo...


di preservativi ne dovrà ordinare scatole piene...

basta la smetto...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi se tradisco io ok,se tradisce lei mi manca di rispetto?DILETTA:a me INTERESSA ESSERE UOMO i maschi li lascio a te...*credo di essere stato esaustivo*!!!!


Certo la donna che trasice è mignotta perchè non è nella sua natura farlo:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Sul grassetto: Non credo


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, volevo proprio indurti a capire questo...
> Un bocca al lupo Angelica!:up:
> E credimi, questi non sono i drammi della vita, questi si rimediano.



concordo


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Diletta*

Io sto capendo benissimo!!Per diventare magistrato non devo per forza aver fatto l'assassino...!!!Si può crescere anche senza GIOCARE con la vita ed i sentimenti altrui sai!Ho fatto tante cose sbagliate nella vita.....mettendoci sempre la faccia e non illudendo me stesso ed altri!Giocavo con la mia di vita!Senza offesa,qui dentro leggo cose assurde....il rispetto per gli altri è un volore che non c'entra nulla con un percorso di crescita....!Un modo di vivere senti di sposarlo se è vicino al tuo modo di essere....se è tuo....chissà se arrivi a capire!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Diletta mi sembra la classica donna tradita,che si è inventata una verità di convenienza per superare il tradimento....!!


----------



## free (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta mi sembra la classica donna tradita,che si è inventata una verità di convenienza per superare il tradimento....!!



ma, a me sembra che la verità inventata le serva non per superare, ma per giustificare ad oltranza! di paradiso in paradiso!:singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta mi sembra la classica donna tradita,che si è inventata una verità di convenienza per superare il tradimento....!!


mah...più che la classica tradita mi pare la classica manipolata.  da marito,dottore (e preteeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!)

se fossi freudiano troverei il caso perfino affascinante


----------



## Annuccia (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, volevo proprio indurti a capire questo...
> Un bocca al lupo Angelica!:up:
> E credimi, questi non sono i drammi della vita,* questi si rimediano*.



questo si...ma dicendole che sai tutto..non soddisfandolo in tutto e per tutto...

e magari lascialo senza soldi...non si sa mai...


cmq senti a me telefona alla tizia...e poi scatta una foto a lui che apre la porta..mi raccomando metti a fuoco bene...
fai un ingrandimento compra una bella cornice e appendila nel suo ufficio....


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> diletta dimmi che hai scritto male...
> va bene salvare il matrimonio...va bene avere paura e bla bla...
> 
> ma io di intrigante sinceramente sapere che mio marito ha messo il pisello dove osano le passere non ci vedo nulla...
> ...



No, ho scritto bene e lo confermo Annuccia.
Può essere intrigante perché trasgressivo.
Ma il fulcro di tutto è dato dal fatto che l'altra non è una donna qualunque, ma è una professionista e questo cambia tutto.
Ma davvero il disagio che proveresti sarebbe identico se il tuo lui fosse andato con una di loro anziché con una "normale"? (concedetemelo, avete capito...)
Perché a me cambia tutto, anzi, saperlo è come pensarlo a mangiare una pizza con suo cugino...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta mi sembra la classica donna tradita,che si è inventata una verità di convenienza per superare il tradimento....!!





Sono mesi che lo dico.......arrivi tu tomo tomo cacchio cacchio


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, ho scritto bene e lo confermo Annuccia.
> Può essere intrigante perché trasgressivo.
> Ma il fulcro di tutto è dato dal fatto che l'altra non è una donna qualunque, ma è una professionista e questo cambia tutto.
> *Ma davvero il disagio che proveresti sarebbe identico se il tuo lui fosse andato con una di loro anziché con una "normale"? (concedetemelo, avete capito...)
> *Perché a me cambia tutto, anzi, saperlo è come pensarlo a mangiare una pizza con suo cugino...


Non sarebbe disagio ma disgusto, è questo che non riesci a capire.......Non sarei più capace di farmi sfiorare alla sola idea.....


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Non mi ero interessato al caso diletta!!!Cmq sarebbe la moglie ideale.....di tanti debosciati....!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Hai reazioni disumane allora....!!!Io ti bacerei ancora il culo....!!


----------



## Daniele (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché a me cambia tutto, anzi, saperlo è come pensarlo a mangiare una pizza con suo cugino...


Merda, allora non potrò più andare a mangiare la pizza con rabarbaro...che tragedia, mi sentirei in colpa come non mai, cazzo, peggio che con una mignotta!!!


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Fratè*

Daniele c'è:up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*DANIELE C'è!!*

DANIELE C'è!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Merda, allora non potrò più andare a mangiare la pizza con rabarbaro...che tragedia, mi sentirei in colpa come non mai, cazzo, peggio che con una mignotta!!!


di che parla rabarbaro quando mangia la pizza?


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Con*

Con questi rubini rossi mi state flagellando il prepuzio.....:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sarebbe disagio ma disgusto, è questo che non riesci a capire.......Non sarei più capace di farmi sfiorare alla sola idea.....


E che ti devo dire Farfalla...a me non me lo fa, e ti assicuro che l'esperienza è già stata testata.
Non mi fa un cavolo di niente...e dovrebbe essere così, secondo me.
Ragionando così allora dovresti provare disgusto per tutte le donne che ha avuto prima di te. Cosa cambia in sostanza? L'atto materiale è sempre quello...


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con questi rubini rossi mi state flagellando il prepuzio.....:rotfl:



 a chi lo dici fratè...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Fratè*

Io non sono....credimi!!:rotfl::rotfl:Sono i soliti.....:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sarebbe disagio ma disgusto, è questo che non riesci a capire.......Non sarei più capace di farmi sfiorare alla sola idea.....



Personalmente, sarebbe più distruttivo per la mia coppia saperlo innamorato di un'altra che con una escort.
Poi le calibrazioni sono TUTTE soggettive.

Per esempio, con una escort sì, con una prostituta di strada no (lo sentirei corresponsabile del loro sfruttamento e mi farebbe schifo)

Con una escort sì, ma se è per provare qualcosa che non ha avuto il coraggio di chiedere a me, mi incavolo.

Eccetera eccetera


----------



## demoralizio (9 Ottobre 2012)

Scusa Diletta, ma quando sento parlare di "perché gli uomini sono così" o "perché gli uomini sono predatori" o altre cagate del genere mi sale la neuro che mi esplode il cervello.

Sento donne dire che non c'è più l'uomo di una volta, ma l'uomo di una volta sottometteva le donne e andava a puttane... e quindi? Vogliamo essere più libere, la vagina è mia e la gestisco io. E allora?

Ma statevene da sole, puttana di quella troia, se volete essere libere. Oppure dite alla persona che avete "scelto" che la figa vi prude ogni dieci minuti d'orologio e il solito cazzo non vi basta. Oppure che "posso resistere a tutto tranne che alle tentazioni", anzi prendete tutte le citazioni e i versi dei cantautori pseudo-rock italiani che ci sono su fb e fatene un fottuto statuto da consegnare al vostro "amato" il giorno prima di mettersi insieme.

A chi non piace scopare? A chi non tira la bega d'estate mentre si va a correre (tra l'altro è scomodissimo)? Questo mezzo uomo va a troie per fuggire in un paradiso lontano per una decina di minuti (non di più) ed è tutto normale?

Certo, è tutto normale SE LUI L'AVESSE INFORMATA.
"Cara, oggi ho voglia di imbudellare una ragazza che ha bisogno di soldi, sai... lei non ha le tette che toccano l'ombelico e mi sembra che non ci sia nulla di male! Lo sai che tu sei la sola che sa stirare le mie mutande in quel modo così delicato, con quella fragranza di miele belga... ti amo... ci vediamo dopo!"

Chi rigira la realtà in questo modo mi spaventa terribilmente, la realtà è che tu, compagno/a di vita, a me non menti. Stop. Il resto sono ridicole giustificazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E che ti devo dire Farfalla...a me non me lo fa, e ti assicuro che l'esperienza è già stata testata.
> Non mi fa un cavolo di niente...e dovrebbe essere così, secondo me.
> Ragionando così allora dovresti provare disgusto per tutte le donne che ha avuto prima di te. Cosa cambia in sostanza? L'atto materiale è sempre quello...



CHE NON LE HA PAGATE. PRIMO E FONDAMENTALE PER ME.
CHE NON E' USCITO DI CASA SOLO PERCHE' AVEVA UN PRURITO CHE VOLEVA SODDISFARE E CHE QUALUNQUE DONNA ANDAVA BENE PURCHE' NON FOSSE SUA MOGLIE CHE NEL FRATTEMPO ERA PIU' CHE DISPONIBILE A FARE SESSO CON LUI.......


----------



## Annuccia (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, ho scritto bene e lo confermo Annuccia.
> Può essere intrigante perché trasgressivo.
> Ma il fulcro di tutto è dato dal fatto che l'altra non è una donna qualunque, ma è una professionista e questo cambia tutto.
> Ma davvero il disagio che proveresti sarebbe identico se il tuo lui fosse andato con una di loro anziché con una "normale"? (concedetemelo, avete capito...)
> Perché a me cambia tutto, anzi, saperlo è come pensarlo a mangiare una pizza con suo cugino...



vedi diletta....
il tradimento solo ed esclusivamente per sesso è diverso dalla relazione...
certo..te lo concedo...
il mio personalmente è stato una via di mezzo...perchè è durato poco...
vedi però..
se mio marito avesse cercato...organizzato con una escort....beh mi sarei sentita cmq piccola..
arrivare a questo significa volerlo fare per forza capisci???
non è una cosa che ti accade...e la fai...(carognata uguale eh).lo cerchi passando ore e ore al pc e pretendendo nel frattempo che lei aspetti sveglia...
e poi perchè tacere...
anche io inizialmente non dissi nulla..perchè volevo la certezza...non per paura...

ma non è questo il punto...
ho discusso nella mia risposta sul fatto che tu lo trovassi intrigante....

a me faceva ribrezzo l'idea di un'altra con lei...
se così non fosse stato secondo te starei qui a scrivere lagne o mi farei una risata...

intrigante è fare volare la fantasia con tuo marito senza che un'altra faccia capolino dicendo cucù....


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono....credimi!!:rotfl::rotfl:Sono i soliti.....:up:


lo so fratè lo so ma a me come diciamo a Napoli nun me passa manco pò cazz :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto capendo benissimo!!Per diventare magistrato non devo per forza aver fatto l'assassino...!!!Si può crescere anche senza GIOCARE con la vita ed i sentimenti altrui sai!Ho fatto tante cose sbagliate nella vita.....mettendoci sempre la faccia e non illudendo me stesso ed altri!Giocavo con la mia di vita!Senza offesa,qui dentro leggo cose assurde....il rispetto per gli altri è un volore che non c'entra nulla con un percorso di crescita....!Un modo di vivere senti di sposarlo se è vicino al tuo modo di essere....se è tuo....chissà se arrivi a capire!!!





oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta mi sembra la classica donna tradita,che si è inventata una verità di convenienza per superare il tradimento....!!




Ma vedi che non hai capito? Ma che verità di convenienza...
Io ci sto ancora male come un cane, ma per altre cose, non per queste cazzate. Magari fosse andato con le escort, gli potrei anche fare un abbonamento...se fossi ricca beninteso!
Non mi tolgono niente a me come moglie, ma come faccio a fartelo capire...(impossibile).
Nella vita si può anche QUALCHE VOLTA, giocare o comunque concedersi qualcosa...sempre che ci si comporti nel migliore dei modi negli altri ambiti.
E non c'entra nulla il rispetto...aridaje col repertorio!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Personalmente, sarebbe più distruttivo per la mia coppia saperlo innamorato di un'altra che con una escort.
> Poi le calibrazioni sono TUTTE soggettive.
> 
> Per esempio, con una escort sì, con una prostituta di strada no (lo sentirei corresponsabile del loro sfruttamento e mi farebbe schifo)
> ...



Non sto parlando di cosa sia più distruttivo per la coppia. Sto dicendo che scoprire che il mio compagno paga per fare sesso mi procura uno schifo fuori dalla misura.
Se mio marito (dico mio non parlando del mio matrimonio) mi tradisce invaghito di un'altra ma torna sui suoi passi io posso anche pensare di perdonarlo, se ci sono i margini per ricostruire. 
Ma se scopro che mio marito semplicemente per il gusto di una scopata paga una donna mentre io sono a casa e sono più che disponibile a fare sesso con lui, posso avere i miei buoni motivi per non chiudere ma so che ho sposato una m. d'uomo e agisco di conseguenza.
Stai certa che le mani su di me non le rimette più


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Personalmente, sarebbe più distruttivo per la mia coppia saperlo innamorato di un'altra che con una escort.
> Poi le calibrazioni sono TUTTE soggettive.
> 
> Per esempio, con una escort sì, con una prostituta di strada no (lo sentirei corresponsabile del loro sfruttamento e mi farebbe schifo)
> ...



Come al solito Nau hai capito tutto quanto!!

:up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vedi diletta....
> il tradimento solo ed esclusivamente per sesso è diverso dalla relazione...
> certo..te lo concedo...
> il mio personalmente è stato una via di mezzo...perchè è durato poco...
> ...


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sarebbe disagio ma disgusto, è questo che non riesci a capire.......Non sarei più capace di farmi sfiorare alla sola idea.....



scusami am questo detto da chi ha tradito lo trovo bruttino.....

Ti pacerebbe sapere ceh tuo marito sa e che non ti tocca perchè lo disgusti....
Bhè io credo di no ....scusami ancora....


----------



## demoralizio (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma vedi che non hai capito? Ma che verità di convenienza...
> Io ci sto ancora male come un cane, ma per altre cose, non per queste cazzate. Magari fosse andato con le escort, gli potrei anche fare un abbonamento...se fossi ricca beninteso!
> Non mi tolgono niente a me come moglie, ma come faccio a fartelo capire...(impossibile).
> Nella vita si può anche QUALCHE VOLTA, giocare o comunque concedersi qualcosa...sempre che ci si comporti nel migliore dei modi negli altri ambiti.
> E non c'entra nulla il rispetto...aridaje col repertorio!



Ok, concordo... però te lo dice chiaro e tondo: "amore, ogni tanto (decidiamo insieme la frequenza LOL) vado a puttane perché tu vai sempre dalla parrucchiera, uffi, e io non mi concedo mai niente"

No, a parte la facile ironia, se te lo dice fa parte di un equilibrio consapevole... ma la tipa che scriveva prima ci sta male, quindi non è un equilibrio!

PS: pagare per scopare è una roba che non a tutti i maschi va a genio, a me per esempio FA VOMITARE... e te lo dice uno che si scoperebbe un aspirapolvere eh!


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Luna*

Invece proprio detto da farfalla e da me ,abbiam tradito entrambi ,dovrebbe far riflettere...!!


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Un dramma! Fossero questi ci farei la firma.
> *Proprio così...ma tu non ci crederai mai.
> *A me non me ne può fregare di meno, anzi, se lui lo vedo felice sono felice per lui.
> C'è un distinguo da fare però che è d'obbligo: la cosa deve essere vista come un evento particolare e sporadico, come un viaggio in un paradiso lontano...forse ho reso l'idea.
> Se la cosa assume carattere di continuità allora vuol dire che siamo di fronte a un problema e allora le cose cambiano e se ne deve parlare.



No no, ci credo. Hai voglia. Ma a te capita mai di fare pensieri su altri uomini? A pagamento, dico. Sai che esistono, vero? E se ti venisse il prurito, diciamo, lui (tuo marito) come pensi la prenderebbe?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusami am questo detto da chi ha tradito lo trovo bruttino.....
> 
> Ti pacerebbe sapere ceh tuo marito sa e che non ti tocca perchè lo disgusti....
> Bhè io credo di no ....scusami ancora....


se prima di commentare leggesi sarebbe meglio
Ho scritto chiaramente che questo avverebbe se sapessi che ha pagato per fare sesso. 
Nel caso di una relazione potri capire proprio perchè posso capire che a un certo punto della vita abbia trovato una persona ed esserne attratto, innamorato.....


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Scusa Diletta, ma quando sento parlare di "perché gli uomini sono così" o "perché gli uomini sono predatori" o altre cagate del genere mi sale la neuro che mi esplode il cervello.
> 
> Sento donne dire che non c'è più l'uomo di una volta, ma l'uomo di una volta sottometteva le donne e andava a puttane... e quindi? Vogliamo essere più libere, la vagina è mia e la gestisco io. E allora?
> 
> ...



Ecco, siamo arrivati al punto dolente.
Certo che è come dici tu.
Ma chi lo farebbe? Siamo nella più pura fantascienza, non credi?
Purtroppo si deve ingannare e fare alle spalle e questo perché una moglie o compagna che sia, molto difficilmente potrebbe accettare una cosa simile...
Siamo sempre alle solite come vedi.
Ora ad esempio che mio marito sa come la penso, è tutto così trasparente...


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di cosa sia più distruttivo per la coppia. Sto dicendo che scoprire che il mio compagno paga per fare sesso mi procura uno schifo fuori dalla misura.
> Se mio marito (dico mio non parlando del mio matrimonio) mi tradisce invaghito di un'altra ma torna sui suoi passi io posso anche pensare di perdonarlo, se ci sono i margini per ricostruire.
> Ma se scopro che mio marito semplicemente per il gusto di una scopata paga una donna mentre io sono a casa e sono più che disponibile a fare sesso con lui, posso avere i miei buoni motivi per non chiudere ma so che ho sposato una m. d'uomo e agisco di conseguenza.
> Stai certa che le mani su di me non le rimette più


Farfy tu mi affascini sei una grande Donna:up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Credo*

A me piace il confronto su cose tangibili,credo che si sia passato proprio il limite....noi uomini passiamo per animali....per cui andiamoi scusato....insomma troppe nefandezze io mi arrendo!!!


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invece proprio detto da farfalla e da me ,abbiam tradito entrambi ,dovrebbe far riflettere...!!




Ci rifletterò ma la parola "disgusto" è proprio brutta 

IMHO


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, siamo arrivati al punto dolente.
> Certo che è come dici tu.
> Ma chi lo farebbe? Siamo nella più pura fantascienza, non credi?
> Purtroppo si deve ingannare e fare alle spalle e questo perché una moglie o compagna che sia, molto difficilmente potrebbe accettare una cosa simile...
> ...


Ma non lo dici perchè sai di essere una merda, perchè sai che una donna che ti ama e ti stima sarebbe schifata.....
Dopodichè lo fa comunque e quindi vuol dire che di quella persona più di tanto non gliene frega...


Certo che tuo marito ora lo sa, ha lavorato mesi per convincertene e c'è riuscito alla grande. ha mai pensato di fare il venditore? Guarda che avrebbe buone possibilità di carriera


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, siamo arrivati al punto dolente.
> Certo che è come dici tu.
> Ma chi lo farebbe? Siamo nella più pura fantascienza, non credi?
> Purtroppo si deve ingannare e fare alle spalle e questo perché una moglie o compagna che sia, molto difficilmente potrebbe accettare una cosa simile...
> Siamo sempre alle solite come vedi.


Strano, eh?



Diletta ha detto:


> Ora ad esempio che mio marito sa come la penso, è tutto così trasparente...


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAH!!! Embè.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

Quando parlano di tradimenti, e mettono in mezzo sentimenti, prostitute, soldi, amore etc. mi pare di vedere due bambini discutere su una questione importante, vedo questi due bambini parlare ed uno dire all'altro, sai, mamma mi ha detto di non mangiare più cioccolati perchè fanno male e fanno venire la carie, l'altro bambino ascoltandolo pensa e risponde, si tua madre ha ragione! non mangiare il cioccolato, mangia le caramelle, fanno meno male.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma vedi che non hai capito? Ma che verità di convenienza...
> Io ci sto ancora male come un cane, ma per altre cose, non per queste cazzate. Magari fosse andato con le escort, gli potrei anche fare un abbonamento...se fossi ricca beninteso!
> Non mi tolgono niente a me come moglie, ma come faccio a fartelo capire...(impossibile).
> Nella vita si può anche QUALCHE VOLTA, giocare o comunque concedersi qualcosa...sempre che ci si comporti nel migliore dei modi negli altri ambiti.
> E non c'entra nulla il rispetto...aridaje col repertorio!




se tuo marito vuol giocare e per te non è importante bene....
siete consapevoli entrambi e nessuno ha nulla da dire....
chiaro...
in questo senso possiamo chiamarlo rispetto....io so e tu sai che io so...


dici tutto questo per sottolineare la differenza tra un tradimento per amore e un tradimento per sesso...
è chiaro che dovendo scegliere..opterei per il secondo...

anche se preferirei fare a meno dell'uno e dell'altro d'ora in avanti...
(nell'attesa affilo i coltelli non si sa mai)....

secondo me diletta dici quel che dici perchè sei ancora arrabbiata...
hai paura che tuo marito sia stato invaghito dell'altra giusto??
o meglio credi ancora che sia una minaccia...
stai sul filo....

e vorresti fortemente una cosa del genere anzicchè quella accaduta a te...


non è una critica...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Farfy tu mi affascini sei una grande Donna:up:



Ti ringrazio. Ma non pensare che sia così contenta di me stessa, anzi...............


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *se prima di commentare leggesi sarebbe meglio*
> Ho scritto chiaramente che questo avverebbe se sapessi che ha pagato per fare sesso.
> Nel caso di una relazione potri capire proprio perchè posso capire che a un certo punto della vita abbia trovato una persona ed esserne attratto, innamorato.....



Jawohl mein Fuhrer.......:mrgreen:


La parole "disgusto" pensata nei confronti del mio compagno comunque la trovo brutta...


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Joey*

Se la mia donna scopasse con  un altro...mi piacerebbe credere che sia stata violentata.....!Crederei  quello che mi piacerebbe per giustificare a me stesso la scelta di continuare a star con lei,ma non sarebbe la verità....!Io voglio un amore ed un rapporto vero...non quello che mi conviene credere!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Jawohl mein Fuhrer.......:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> La parole "disgusto" pensata nei confronti del mio compagno comunque la trovo brutta...


hai ragione.....Ma se vai con una prostituta smetti di essere il mio compagno e per un uomo che non stimo posso provare disgusto


----------



## Annuccia (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> CHE NON LE HA PAGATE. PRIMO E FONDAMENTALE PER ME.
> CHE NON E' USCITO DI CASA SOLO PERCHE' AVEVA UN PRURITO CHE VOLEVA SODDISFARE E CHE QUALUNQUE DONNA ANDAVA BENE PURCHE' NON FOSSE SUA MOGLIE *CHE NEL FRATTEMPO ERA PIU' CHE DISPONIBILE A FARE SESSO CON LUI.......*


*
*
bastava solo che passase meno tempo davanti al pc...invece di farla addormentare da sola...

è un po tutta la faccenda che da sui nervi in effetti...


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ci rifletterò ma la parola "disgusto" è proprio brutta
> 
> IMHO


probabile.     ma è il degrado della persona che crea la repulsione.

la dimostrazione che 6 cosciente di valere talmente poco che nessuna donna verrebbe con te se non fosse per i soldi che le metti sul comodino o che le passi dal finestrino dell'auto.

per tacer ovviamente di tutte le considerazioni sulla schiavitù della donna e compagnia trombonante.

per cui,se tu ti valuti un subumano,come fai a pretendere che la donna che dicevi di amare ti possa considerare meglio?


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Farfy tu mi affascini sei una grande Donna:up:


così va meglio


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Perplesso*

Peccato sei  romanista... ti bacerei il culo!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> probabile. ma è il degrado della persona che crea la repulsione.
> 
> la dimostrazione che 6 cosciente di valere talmente poco che nessuna donna verrebbe con te se non fosse per i soldi che le metti sul comodino o che le passi dal finestrino dell'auto.
> 
> ...


Quoto e approvo:up:


----------



## free (9 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> probabile.     ma è il degrado della persona che crea la repulsione.
> 
> *la dimostrazione che 6 cosciente di valere talmente poco che nessuna donna verrebbe con te se non fosse per i soldi che le metti sul comodino o che le passi dal finestrino dell'auto.
> *
> ...



è il concetto che dovrebbe attraversare la mente a queste persone

peccato che per certi è una cosa fikissima, se ne vantano pure, qua da me vanno in trasferta a lugano, tanto per dire...allucinante


----------



## Tebe (9 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Visto la piega che ha preso la discussione, ho deciso di salutarvi.
> Ringrazio chi mi ha letto, ha capito, e mi ha consigliato.
> In particolare Lunapiena, grazie.
> Un saluto,
> Angelica



continuando a leggere il 3d in effetti mi chiedevo quando avresti gettato la spugna.


Porca miseria...il trionfo dei duri e puri ultimamente.






p.s. Non arrenderti Angelica!


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> è il concetto che dovrebbe attraversare la mente a queste persone
> 
> peccato che per certi è una cosa fikissima, se ne vantano pure, qua da me vanno in trasferta a lugano, tanto per dire...allucinante


i cosi attuali non sanno più corteggiare.  un tempo c'erano coloro che sapevano spendere il loro tempo per arrivare al cuore delle donne.

alla fine.....è una corsa alla cosa più facile.   e passare soldi da un finestrino è semplicissimo.

eppure....eppure.......alla fine,quello che abbiamo tra le gambe serve al vostro piacere,no?

dovremmo ricordarcene e re-imparare a corteggiarvi


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> continuando a leggere il 3d in effetti mi chiedevo quando avresti gettato la spugna.
> 
> 
> Porca miseria...il trionfo dei *duri e puri *ultimamente.
> ...


Ma non direi proprio........


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Io*

Io direi che è la sconfitta dei disonesti e della sciatteria mentale.......!


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2012)

la tizia è già evaporata .amen


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> continuando a leggere il 3d in effetti mi chiedevo quando avresti gettato la spugna.
> 
> 
> Porca miseria...il trionfo dei duri e puri ultimamente.
> ...



apa:


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> continuando a leggere il 3d in effetti mi chiedevo quando avresti gettato la spugna.
> 
> 
> Porca miseria...il trionfo dei duri e puri ultimamente.
> ...



ma duri e puri de che?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tizia è già evaporata .amen


M.e.n.o.m.a.l.e.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io direi che è la sconfitta dei disonesti e della sciatteria mentale.......!


E io direi che far fuggire una persona che si dimostra comunque in crisi è la sconfitta del forum


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma duri e puri de che?


Bidet.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E io direi che far fuggire una persona che si dimostra comunque in crisi è la sconfitta del forum


O che si è stanchi di leggere minchiate.


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Chiara*

Non gli si può dire quello che la farebbe restare,quello che gli piacerebbe sentirsi dire..meglio dirgli ciò che la fa fuggire..magari anche riflettere...!Se fugge un motivo ci sarà...!!


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E io direi che far fuggire una persona che si dimostra comunque in crisi è la sconfitta del forum


ok.   ma non possiamo nemmeno preventivamente sapere come uno reagisce.

alla fine,non mi pare di averle detto scema o cotica......ma se penso che costei sia oltre il limite del masochismo, ritengo di doverglielo far notare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma duri e puri de che?


Sono i due pesi e le due misure di cui parla spesso Oscuro. 
Chi la pensa come me e chi la pensa diversamente da me.
L'altro giorno hanno scuoiato joey blow per come ha spronato una tradita 
Da come ne avete trattata una oggi (alcuni di voi) bisognerebbe prendevi a calci nei coglioni fino al giorno del giudizio per lo stesso principio invocato in quell'occasione


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Claudio*

Effettivamente quelli stanchi di leggere certe minchiate potremmo essere anche noi....!!


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E io direi che far fuggire una persona che si dimostra comunque in crisi è la sconfitta del forum



concordo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non gli si può dire quello che la farebbe restare,quello che gli piacerebbe sentirsi dire..meglio dirgli ciò che la fa fuggire..magari anche riflettere...!Se fugge un motivo ci sarà...!!





perplesso ha detto:


> ok. ma non possiamo nemmeno preventivamente sapere come uno reagisce.
> 
> alla fine,non mi pare di averle detto scema o cotica......ma se penso che costei sia oltre il limite del masochismo, ritengo di doverglielo far notare


Quoto


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Chiara*

Bè....ne so qualcosa io....un paio di mesi fa...mi è accaduto di peggio...ma non mi sembra di aver letto nessun tuo intervento....!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Effettivamente quelli stanchi di leggere certe minchiate potremmo essere anche noi....!!


Mi riferivo esattamente a noi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok.   ma non possiamo nemmeno preventivamente sapere come uno reagisce.
> 
> alla fine,non mi pare di averle detto scema o cotica......ma se penso che costei sia oltre il limite del masochismo, ritengo di doverglielo far notare


Sì ma era una tradita, mica una zoccola come me che potete dirmi di tutto ))


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè....ne so qualcosa io....un paio di mesi fa...mi è accaduto di peggio...ma non mi sembra di aver letto nessun tuo intervento....!


Ma tu sai difenderti benissimo da solo


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono i due pesi e le due misure di cui parla spesso Oscuro.
> Chi la pensa come me e chi la pensa diversamente da me.
> L'altro giorno hanno scuoiato joey blow per come ha spronato una tradita
> Da come ne avete trattata una oggi (alcuni di voi) bisognerebbe prendevi a calci nei coglioni fino al giorno del giudizio per lo stesso principio invocato in quell'occasione


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::bacio:



Ci tengo ai coglioni. E spesso divento ruffiano. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Chiara*

Sei sicura che era una tradita e che stava male??A me non sembrava....!!


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono i due pesi e le due misure di cui parla spesso Oscuro.
> Chi la pensa come me e chi la pensa diversamente da me.
> L'altro giorno hanno scuoiato joey blow per come ha spronato una tradita
> Da come ne avete trattata una oggi (alcuni di voi) bisognerebbe prendevi a calci nei coglioni fino al giorno del giudizio per lo stesso principio invocato in quell'occasione


non posso risponderti su Joey,perchè non mi pare di aver letto quel 3d

posso solo dirti che se Angelica cercava solo dei pat pat,allora non possiamo farci molto.

sicuramente ha letto qualcosa del forum prima di iscriversi e raccontare la sua storia.

se non aveva messo in conto il rischio delle critiche,diventa impossibile iniziare un rapporto forumistico


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì ma era una tradita, mica una zoccola come me che potete dirmi di tutto ))


e smètela


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì ma era una tradita, mica una zoccola come me che potete dirmi di tutto ))



Essere dei traditi, non giustifica determinati comportamenti.

E poi mi dici come attaccare te? :scared:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì ma era una tradita, mica una zoccola come me che potete dirmi di tutto ))


intanto il sorriso per la battuta
Era una tradita alla quale in maniera forte abbiamo cercato di far vedere quello che non voleva vedere.
Se si fugge, da qui,  c'è sempre un motivo.....forse perchè ci siamo sentiti dire quello che non volevamo o non eravamo capaci di accettare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè....ne so qualcosa io....un paio di mesi fa...mi è accaduto di peggio...ma non mi sembra di aver letto nessun tuo intervento....!


E comunque questo vittimismo non ti si addice proprio ))


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Essere dei traditi, non giustifica determinati comportamenti.
> 
> *E poi mi dici come attaccare te?* :scared:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ci rifletterò ma la parola "disgusto" è proprio brutta
> 
> IMHO



Ok ...
se infastidisce non ci rifletterò ....
bho


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Effettivamente quelli stanchi di leggere certe minchiate potremmo essere anche noi....!!



Epperò,

sempre sottolineando che questo è un forum libero etc etc...

Tendenzialmente il suo scopo è quello di fornire un sostegno a persone in crisi. Non di intrattenere chi sta bene.

Mi ricordo quando ero nel forum delle neo mamme.
A un certo punto, se entrava una novellina e chiedeva come si fa il brodo per lo svezzamento le ridevano in faccia e la maltrattavano... perchè l'argomento "brodo vegetale" era stato sviscerato un miliardo di volte.
Ma mica era colpa della poveretta se per lei era la prima volta.

Noi che siamo qui da tanto, ne abbiamo lette di tutti i colori. Per chi viene qui la prima volta, la sua storia è "unica". Sì, deve capire, presto si spera, che unica non è.
O che aver paura che il proprio uomo scappi se ci si lamenta con lui che va ad escort è parecchio strano...

Ma all'inizio non lo si vede...

E potrei anche dirti... se ti stufi a leggere... fai a meno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> intanto il sorriso per la battuta
> Era una tradita alla quale in maniera forte abbiamo cercato di far vedere quello che non voleva vedere.
> Se si fugge, da qui,  c'è sempre un motivo.....forse perchè ci siamo sentiti dire quello che non volevamo o non eravamo capaci di accettare.


Su questo concordo


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono i due pesi e le due misure di cui parla spesso Oscuro.
> Chi la pensa come me e chi la pensa diversamente da me.
> L'altro giorno hanno scuoiato joey blow per come ha spronato una tradita
> Da come ne avete trattata una oggi (alcuni di voi) bisognerebbe* prendevi a calci nei coglioni *fino al giorno del giudizio per lo stesso principio invocato in quell'occasione


oh senti chiara, la gente ha abbastanza carattere spero per rispondere. e se pensi che si esageri nel rispondere certo che tu non ci vai giù leggera nei modi


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Chiara*

Diciamo che hai sposato un'altra causa...e che hai fatto finta di non vedere....quello che accadeva...!Oggi hai deciso di vedere......!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Su questo concordo


 Posso permettermi di dirle che è contraddittoria ?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E io direi che far fuggire una persona che si dimostra comunque in crisi è la sconfitta del forum


Concordo...
non posso approvare...


----------



## Tebe (9 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E io direi che far fuggire una persona che si dimostra comunque in crisi è la sconfitta del forum


esatto. Volevo dire questo ma tu sei stata più brava.


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Chiara*

Guarda sul vittimismo glisso....!Forse mi confondi con altra persona!!


----------



## Tebe (9 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono i due pesi e le due misure di cui parla spesso Oscuro.
> Chi la pensa come me e chi la pensa diversamente da me.
> L'altro giorno hanno scuoiato joey blow per come ha spronato una tradita
> Da come ne avete trattata una oggi (alcuni di voi) bisognerebbe prendevi a calci nei coglioni fino al giorno del giudizio per lo stesso principio invocato in quell'occasione


ti amo.
Non carnalmente ovvio.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> esatto. Volevo dire questo ma tu sei stata più brava.



Esempio classico di partito preso.

Vi siete scordate di chiamarvi divine. :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti amo.
> Non carnalmente ovvio.


e ti pare.
ma abbiate pazienza, a me joey può anche divertire ma è il primo  a non rispettare la gente ed oltretutto mi pare che non abbia bisogno di supporti psicologici.
o è rimasto traumatizzato? non credo


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

Smettetela di riprendere discorsi passati, sembrate dei bambini a cui hanno rubato le caramelle.


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Trovo*

Trivo stomachevole usare un pretesto simile per regolare conti personali....cadete sempre più in basso qui dentro e siete sempre i soliti noti!!!Purtroppo!Adesso rimandatemi i vostri"diversamente amici"G8,e stronzate varie su...il teppista è qui che aspetta....e non dimentica....!!


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Trivo stomachevole usare un pretesto simile per regolare conti personali*....cadete sempre più in basso qui dentro e siete sempre i soliti noti!!!Purtroppo!Adesso rimandatemi i vostri"diversamente amici"G8,e stronzate varie su...il teppista è qui che aspetta....e non dimentica....!!


e certo:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trivo stomachevole usare un pretesto simile per regolare conti personali....cadete sempre più in basso qui dentro e siete sempre i soliti noti!!!Purtroppo!Adesso rimandatemi i vostri"diversamente amici"G8,e stronzate varie su...il teppista è qui che aspetta....e non dimentica....!!



:up:




Esempio palese di partito preso. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

Chi ha vinto? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E io direi che far fuggire una persona che si dimostra comunque in crisi è la sconfitta del forum


Concordo ed esprimo il mio parere favorevole:up::up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Preferisco tacere...il messaggio credo sia arrivato forte e chiaro...!Giochini infantili.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Adesso*

Adesso ci sono tutti...!!Manca cheater...quello che mi doveva sfondare a via veneto ma è sparito....!!


----------



## Tebe (9 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ti pare.
> ma abbiate pazienza, a me joey può anche divertire ma è il primo  a non rispettare la gente ed oltretutto mi pare che non abbia bisogno di supporti psicologici.
> o è rimasto traumatizzato? non credo


ma non stavo parlando di joeyscared, ho inteso il discorso di Chiara in merito a questo 3d.
Era un esempio sempre riferito a qui e ora.

Che joey abbia o meno bisogno di supporti psicologici si commenta  da sola e sul fatto che non rispetta la gente dissento, perchè sarà pure ruvido ma mi vengono in mente ben latri esempi sul non rispetto.
E joey, per ora, non ne fa parte.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Concordo ed esprimo il mio parere favorevole:up::up::up::up:


:calcio: Da parte indovina di chi ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non stavo parlando di joeyscared, ho inteso il discorso di Chiara in merito a questo 3d.
> Era un esempio sempre riferito a qui e ora.
> 
> Che joey abbia o meno bisogno di supporti psicologici si commenta da sola e sul fatto che non rispetta la gente dissento, perchè sarà pure ruvido ma mi vengono in mente ben latri esempi sul non rispetto.
> E joey, per ora, non ne fa parte.


ti sei unita a chiara, prenditi le tue responsabilità:mrgreen:
sul resto mi rendo conto


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non stavo parlando di joeyscared, ho inteso il discorso di Chiara in merito a questo 3d.
> Era un esempio sempre riferito a qui e ora.
> 
> Che joey abbia o meno bisogno di supporti psicologici si commenta  da sola e sul fatto che non rispetta la gente dissento, perchè sarà pure ruvido ma mi vengono in mente ben latri esempi sul non rispetto.
> E joey, per ora, non ne fa parte.



Ti riferisci alla cassiera ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sei unita a chiara, prenditi le tue responsabilità:mrgreen:
> sul resto mi rendo conto



:up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Ma*

Il vocabolo rispetto...è veramente troppo inflazionato,e viene usato da personaggi che non sanno proprio dove sia di casa...... il rispetto...!!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :calcio: Da parte indovina di chi ? :mrgreen:


ops...
pensavo di essere in un altro 3d...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi interessa eh?
> L'approvazione sia anonima
> e a caval donato non si guarda in bocca no?
> 
> ...


che faccia di tolla:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi interessa eh?
> L'approvazione sia anonima
> e a caval donato non si guarda in bocca no?
> 
> ...


Non penso agisco. :calcio:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2012)

*In*

In quanto a joey sa bene cosa è il rispetto....!!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ops...
> pensavo di essere in un altro 3d...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


auahhahahaahahahahahahaha


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che faccia di tolla:mrgreen:


Ma sentitela...eh
Uno non può neppure fare a tempo a modificare un post...
che subito arriva lei...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> In quanto a joey sa bene cosa è il rispetto....!!



Lasciare la mancia.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco tacere...il messaggio credo sia arrivato forte e chiaro...!Giochini infantili.....!!!



ciao Oscu...arrivo oggi per la seconda volta....che casso succede??litigate di nuovo???'avete scritto 90 pagine su di un'invornito puttaniere..che se non paga nn tromba????...di alla moglie che lo mandi da me...cosi'gli insegno.il decalogo Lothariano...funziona..se sapessi...mica scrivo io.agisco....ciaoooooo


----------



## lothar57 (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto: di puttane ne capisce...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Battiato molto invornito....io capisco di quelle che si conquistano....tu paghi per scopare.io no.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ti pare.
> ma abbiate pazienza, a me joey può anche divertire ma è il primo  a non rispettare la gente ed oltretutto mi pare che non abbia bisogno di supporti psicologici.
> o è rimasto traumatizzato? non credo


Non faccio sconti in genere, no. Lieto di farti passare momenti in allegria, comunque.


----------



## Angelica (9 Ottobre 2012)

Forse non mi ero spiegata... ho detto "vi saluto" perché mi scollegavo... e voi subito a discutere di chi mi aveva fatto scappare. Non so voi, ma io non posso certo passare tutta la giornata sul pc. Lavoro, come vi ho detto. Per quanto riguarda cose che potrebbero avermi dato fastidio, non sono così debole come credete. Se un tradimento, come ha detto qualcuno, non è il guaio più grosso della vita, figuriamoci commenti poco carini su un forum. Li ignoro e basta.
E anche ora vi saluto, e vi ringrazio, per aver ascoltato la mia storia, e per i consigli che mi avete dato, ne farò tesoro. Devo di nuovo lasciare il pc, e nei prossimi giorni credo che mi collegherò molto poco, perché per lavoro sarò in giro e non in ufficio. Non so se tornerò qui, sinceramente, ma vi ringrazio comunque per aver ascoltato il mio sfogo, fa bene sfogarsi.
Grazie a tutti,
Angelica


----------



## Simy (9 Ottobre 2012)

Ho letto 33 pagine di discussione.... 
ecco faccio prima a quotare tutti gli interventi di Oscuro, Perplesso, Farfalla, Annuccia....

Diletta... te sei fuori davvero! non si può leggere quello che scrivi!

Chiara e Tebe.... non esageriamo! nessuno ha attaccato Angelica....ora non si può dire più niente qua dentro e bisogna dare la pacca sulla spalla a tutti quelli che entrano? cosa voleva sentirsi dire Angelica? che fa bene a non dire niente e continuare a far finta che la sua sia la famigliola del Mulino Bianco?

.....mah.... cmq potevo rispondere ad Angelica leggendo solo il suo post iniziale e la risposta sarebbe stata questa: CHE TRISTEZZA LEGGERE UNA DONNA COSI!


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Forse non mi ero spiegata... ho detto "vi saluto" perché mi scollegavo... e voi subito a discutere di chi mi aveva fatto scappare. Non so voi, ma io non posso certo passare tutta la giornata sul pc. Lavoro, come vi ho detto. Per quanto riguarda cose che potrebbero avermi dato fastidio, non sono così debole come credete. Se un tradimento, come ha detto qualcuno, non è il guaio più grosso della vita, figuriamoci commenti poco carini su un forum. Li ignoro e basta.
> E anche ora vi saluto, e vi ringrazio, per aver ascoltato la mia storia, e per i consigli che mi avete dato, ne farò tesoro. Devo di nuovo lasciare il pc, e nei prossimi giorni credo che mi collegherò molto poco, perché per lavoro sarò in giro e non in ufficio. Non so se tornerò qui, sinceramente, ma vi ringrazio comunque per aver ascoltato il mio sfogo, fa bene sfogarsi.
> Grazie a tutti,
> Angelica


ma tu prima eri grigia ed ora sei tornata?
ma qualcuno oggi mi ha drogata?
non mi sento tanto bene:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (9 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu prima eri grigia ed ora sei tornata?
> ma qualcuno oggi mi ha drogata?
> non mi sento tanto bene:unhappy:



ehhhhhhhhhhh i misteri:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Non so cosa fare. So quello che non voglio fare, cioè sbatterlo fuori di casa. I miei genitori sono anziani, hanno entrambi più di 80 anni, mia madre ha anche problemi di cuore; hanno già sofferto abbastanza, ora che finalmente sono tranquilli non voglio dar loro una botta del genere.
> Inoltre io sono cattolica, estremamente convinta e praticante, e per me il matrimonio è un sacramento indissolubile. Inoltre non voglio restare sola, a 50 anni.
> Grazie a tutti voi


Se se sicura di questa scelta. Allora devi tenertelo così.
Se lui è un tipo che non vuole problemi, ti consiglio di non dire nulla, altrimenti potrebbe essere lui a decidere o di andarsene, o di continuare così fregandosene di quello che pensi (il che renderebbe la situazione ancora più pesante). 

A me, avere un marito come il tuo, farebbe piuttosto schifo...ma io non sono religiosa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> oh senti chiara, la gente ha abbastanza carattere spero per rispondere. e se pensi che si esageri nel rispondere certo che tu non ci vai giù leggera nei modi



hai ragione
ritiro i calci, erano molto pesanti
vengo da una giornata in trincea

ma il concetto resta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ti pare.
> ma abbiate pazienza, a me joey può anche divertire ma è il primo  a non rispettare la gente ed oltretutto mi pare che non abbia bisogno di supporti psicologici.
> o è rimasto traumatizzato? non credo


no, la mia era una constatazione
non sono l'avvocato di joey


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trivo stomachevole usare un pretesto simile per regolare conti personali....cadete sempre più in basso qui dentro e siete sempre i soliti noti!!!Purtroppo!Adesso rimandatemi i vostri"diversamente amici"G8,e stronzate varie su...il teppista è qui che aspetta....e non dimentica....!!



oscuro, io conti personali qui non ne ho


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Forse non mi ero spiegata... ho detto "vi saluto" perché mi scollegavo... e voi subito a discutere di chi mi aveva fatto scappare. Non so voi, ma io non posso certo passare tutta la giornata sul pc. Lavoro, come vi ho detto. Per quanto riguarda cose che potrebbero avermi dato fastidio, non sono così debole come credete. Se un tradimento, come ha detto qualcuno, non è il guaio più grosso della vita, figuriamoci commenti poco carini su un forum. Li ignoro e basta.
> E anche ora vi saluto, *e vi ringrazio, per aver ascoltato la mia storia, e per i consigli che mi avete dato, ne farò tesoro.* Devo di nuovo lasciare il pc, e nei prossimi giorni credo che mi collegherò molto poco, perché per lavoro sarò in giro e non in ufficio. Non so se tornerò qui, sinceramente, ma vi ringrazio comunque per aver ascoltato il mio sfogo, fa bene sfogarsi.
> Grazie a tutti,
> Angelica


prego

tanto tu hai già deciso, mi sembra


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu prima eri grigia ed ora sei tornata?
> ma qualcuno oggi mi ha drogata?
> non mi sento tanto bene:unhappy:



Un goccio di thè ...con biscotti....
sembra talco ma non é....
serve a darti l'allegria .....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che hai sposato un'altra causa...e che hai fatto finta di non vedere....quello che accadeva...!Oggi hai deciso di vedere......!


oscuro

perchè dovrei paragonare un uomo strutturato e con le spalle larghe come te, pronte a sopportare le battaglie di una vita e di un forum:mrgreen: come questo

a una nuova utente appena entrata con una confusione in testa da far concorrenza a Diletta?
per una questione di mero principio?


io uso due pesi e due misure, se vedo che è il caso: e lo sai che sono fatta così


----------



## Zod (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E che ti devo dire Farfalla...a me non me lo fa, e ti assicuro che l'esperienza è già stata testata.
> Non mi fa un cavolo di niente...e dovrebbe essere così, secondo me.
> Ragionando così allora dovresti provare disgusto per tutte le donne che ha avuto prima di te. Cosa cambia in sostanza? L'atto materiale è sempre quello...


Una donna credente che come reazione alla scoperta del marito che và a escort (che il preservativo lo tengono sempre nella borsetta) riprende a farci sesso, é un pó inverosimile. Dovrebbe esserci una reazione di schifo, non di intrigo.

Ancora piú inverosimile é leggere le reazioni qui, come se tutte le prostitute di questo mondo esistessero solo per il marito di Angelica. Quanti uomini sposati ci vanno? E le mogli tutte che non lo sanno? Dov'é l'accreditata intelligenza femminile? 

Se la storia é vera la reazione di Angelica puó essere valida, anche se di istinto preferisco quella di chi diceva di fargliela trovare a casa dopo cena.

S*B


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che due coglioni questi 3d....mi sembrano talmente stupidi da sembrare falsi!Becchi tuo marito che ti ha messo le corna e che fai:ti fai trovare nuda e fai la porca?spero vivamente che sia tutto falso...non ho voglia di schifarmi pure oggi del genere umano!!!


L'approvazione è la mia


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Faccio prima a quotare tutti gli interventi di Oscuro e Perplesso...
> E' proprio triste vedere una donna che si zerbina mentre a lui non sembrerà vero di poter pagare escort ed avere a casa la moglie felice e disponibile.
> Anche tu in qualche modo fai la escort, fai sesso con lui in cambio della speranza che lui resti con te e non leggo ne gioia ne amore nel tuo fare sesso con lui.


Condivido.


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Angelica!!!
> Voglio provare a farti vedere le cose dall'ottica giusta (secondo me, ovvio).
> Allora ti dico subito che *dovresti tirare un super sospiro di sollievo al pensiero che a tuo marito vanno bene le escort come distrazione.*
> Pensa che per me questo non è un tradimento e parli con una che ne sa qualcosa al riguardo...
> ...


In effetti Angelica ha avuto un culo mica da ridere. Direi che suo marito è il sogno di ogni donna


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Sono nella stessa situazione di chi ha iniziato il topic.
> Dopo un'estate di merda sono giunta a questa conclusione.
> *chi va a escort è davvero un uomo triste. *
> E io non voglio morire di tristezza come lui con lui.


Non so se chi va a escort è un uomo triste. Ma so che un uomo sposato/fidanzato che va a prostitute qualche problema a stare dentro una relazione ce l'ha... e non escludo che lo abbia in primis con se stesso. E stare con un uomo simile (lo dico per esperienza vissuta) può essere molto problematico.


----------



## ferita (9 Ottobre 2012)

*SEI GRANDE!*

Angelica, invidio la tua forza.
Altro che lexotan, non ne hai bisogno, hai dentro di te tutto ciò che ti basta per affrontare questa situazione.
Non pensare ai tuoi genitori, al dolore che provocheresti, ecc. ecc., pensa solo a te, a ciò che è meglio per te!
Sei davvero in gamba, complimenti.


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> CHE NON LE HA PAGATE. PRIMO E FONDAMENTALE PER ME.
> CHE NON E' USCITO DI CASA SOLO PERCHE' AVEVA UN PRURITO CHE VOLEVA SODDISFARE E *CHE QUALUNQUE DONNA ANDAVA BENE PURCHE' NON FOSSE SUA MOGLIE CHE NEL FRATTEMPO ERA PIU' CHE DISPONIBILE A FARE SESSO CON LUI...*....


Non posso approvarti, ma sul neretto... provato sulla mia pelle. E non c'è niente di più umiliante, credo.


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

ho letto pochi post ma mi è bastato per poter dire che diletta e lunapiena hanno dei seri, serissimi problemi di demenza. demenza intesa in senso clinico. non delle semplici sceme


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

aggiungerei anche nausicaa....se non gira roba buona in questo forum e non avete preso niente consigliovi un luminare della psicologia e/o psichiatria


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

*Angy*

Vedi ora...
 lo capisci anche tu che sono costretta
a segnalarti alla suprema entità di questo forum.....

Non so dimmi qualcosa 
vedi tu....
ritratta i tuoi giudizi gratuiti su tre gentili signore 
che non hai il piacere di conoscere.....
E che non sono qui per avere un certificato medico 
e una diagnosi clinica da un luminare della scienza come te......

Vorrei non peggiorare la tua situazione 
già molto compromessa 
in questa comunità virtuale .......

Angelo mi metti alle strette
 non mi lasci altra  scelta.....
mi basta un klik per spazzare via 
la tua voce e lasciarla come uno eco nelle valle di tradi....tradi....tradi...tradi......

E questo non deve essere un addio ma un arrivederci....erci ....erci ....erci......


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vedi ora...
> lo capisci anche tu che sono costretta
> a segnalarti alla suprema entità di questo forum.....
> 
> ...


che tu non sia qui per avere un certificato medico non lo so e non mi interessa a dire il vero. che tu ne abbia bisogno (e naturalmente non sei la sola) è un altro paio di maniche e credo che la risposta sia affermativa...cancella pure quello che vuoi e segnalami pure all'amministratore di sto grancazzo...inteso non come un'offesa all'amministratore del sito (che poi se se la prende lo stesso chi se ne strafotte) ma come uno zero interesse alla cosa
e spazza pure tutto quello che vuoi. sarebbe di gran lunga una risposta alla mia affermazione che d'altronde avalli continuamente con alcune cose aberranti che scrivi e che spero non pensi..per te e non per me che per la gran fortuna che ho non ti conosco ma per chi al contrario del mio destino luminoso ti conosce e ti sta vicino..tutta la mia solidarietà a questi/e sfortunate persone


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> che tu non sia qui per avere un certificato medico non lo so e non mi interessa a dire il vero. che tu ne abbia bisogno (e naturalmente non sei la sola) è un altro paio di maniche e credo che la risposta sia affermativa...cancella pure quello che vuoi e segnalami pure all'amministratore di sto grancazzo...inteso non come un'offesa all'amministratore del sito (che poi se se la prende lo stesso chi se ne strafotte) ma come uno zero interesse alla cosa
> e spazza pure tutto quello che vuoi. sarebbe di gran lunga una risposta alla mia affermazione che d'altronde avalli continuamente con alcune cose aberranti che scrivi e che spero non pensi..per te e non per me che per la gran fortuna che ho non ti conosco ma per chi al contrario del mio destino luminoso ti conosce e ti sta vicino..*tutta la mia solidarietà a questi/e sfortunate persone*




Concordo.....
ma specchio riflesso


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Concordo.....
> ma specchio riflesso


oppoverome....
con te (come con molti altri/e ma per foruna non tutti) non si deve stare a perdere tempo ad argomentare nulla...semplicemente dicendo che sei una paziente psichiatrica e del tutto scema si dice tutto....nulla da aggiungere...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu prima eri *grigia* ed ora sei tornata?
> ma qualcuno oggi mi ha drogata?
> non mi sento tanto bene:unhappy:


per un mio errore


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non so se chi va a escort è un uomo triste. Ma so che un uomo sposato/fidanzato che va a prostitute qualche problema a stare dentro una relazione ce l'ha... e non escludo che lo abbia in primis con se stesso. E stare con un uomo simile (lo dico per esperienza vissuta) può essere molto problematico.


Conosco diversi e tutti hanno in comune che non hanno mai abbastanza di una sola donna. A meno che questa donna non li stupra in letteralmente ogni occasione e per tutta la vita. Anche in avanzata età.

Penso che alla fine fanno bene a sfogarsi altrove, altrimenti non sarebbe possibile una convivenza a lungo termine o un matrimonio. Le donne dall'altro canto hanno la scelta fra la "sex bomb" e andarsene


----------



## passante (9 Ottobre 2012)

di demenza non so.
 certo è, leggendo diletta e angelica, in primis,
che mi gira la testa.
certo è che sembra che vada bene tutto.
certo è che va bene il grigio, ogni fottutissima sfumatura di grigio, ma il bianco e il nero dove sono finiti? 
andare a troie. e che sarà mai? sono solo troie, no? mica persone.
scriverne le recensioni. e che sarà mai?
ma non è una donna, non è una persona quella di cui recensisci? non ha un'anima? ma che cazzo recensisci? ma come ti permetti? 
io mi professo non credente, ma per un credente che cosa mai dovrebbe essere una cosa come questa! 

poi io non lo so. non so niente.
siete voi queli che vi sposate.
io no. anzi, il mio amore è di serie B.
mah.


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> di demenza non so.
> certo è, leggendo diletta e angelica, in primis,
> che mi gira la testa.
> certo è che sembra che vada bene tutto.
> ...


troppe parole....ma come non essere d'accordo
IL PROBLEMA E' CHE QUESTA GENTE MAGARI HA DEI FIGLI!!!!
DIREBBERO QUESTE COSE AI PROPRI FIGLI? SE NO SONO DELLE PERSONE IPOCRITE DEL CAZZO E SE SI SONO UN PERICOLO PER LA SOCIETA'
un vicolo cieco insomma......


----------



## Zod (9 Ottobre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> troppe parole....ma come non essere d'accordo
> IL PROBLEMA E' CHE QUESTA GENTE MAGARI HA DEI FIGLI!!!!
> DIREBBERO QUESTE COSE AI PROPRI FIGLI? SE NO SONO DELLE PERSONE IPOCRITE DEL CAZZO E SE SI SONO UN PERICOLO PER LA SOCIETA'
> un vicolo cieco insomma......


Ora ho capito perchè usi un nick tedesco ...

Dovresti indossare una maglietta con su scritto : Per Il Tuo Bene Non Chiedermi Mai Se Ho D'Accendere

S*B


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Conosco diversi e tutti hanno in comune che non hanno mai abbastanza di una sola donna. A meno che questa donna non li stupra in letteralmente ogni occasione e per tutta la vita. Anche in avanzata età.
> 
> Penso che alla fine fanno bene a sfogarsi altrove, altrimenti non sarebbe possibile una convivenza a lungo termine o un matrimonio. Le donne dall'altro canto hanno la scelta fra la "sex bomb" e andarsene


ma che cazzo dici? che non si sposassero e non rompessero i coglioni agli altri


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Ora ho capito perchè usi un nick tedesco ...
> 
> Dovresti indossare una maglietta con su scritto : Per Il Tuo Bene Non Chiedermi Mai Se Ho D'Accendere
> 
> S*B


non credo di avere capito bene...mi stai dando del nazista per caso?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ho scoperto il tradimento. Prima pensavo si trattasse solo di visite a siti pornografici e video chat, di cui ha lasciato tracce sulla cronologia del pc. Però ancora c’era la possibilità che si trattasse solo di chat. Poi, sabato scorso, mi è venuto in mente di digitare il nick del profilo che aveva lasciato memorizzato sulla cronologia su google e ho trovato i suoi interventi in un forum di “recensioni” di escort, in particolare uno dove raccomandava una tizia che abita vicino casa nostra, raccontava quello che ci aveva fatto, quanto aveva speso, quando ci era andato. Sono certa che fosse lui, non c’è possibilità di errore o di coincidenze. Ho anche trovato il numero della tizia tra i suoi appunti.
> Vi lascio immaginare come mi sono sentita. Io sto male. Soffro di pressione alta… poco, ma in questi giorni si è alzata, naturalmente, ho dovuto raddoppiare la dose della pillola per la pressione e anche prendere un po’ di lexotan. Ho frugato tra le sue cose, e ho trovato una scatola con tre profilattici. Noi non li usiamo, non ce n’è più bisogno, io ho 50 anni e lui 45, anche se tutti pensano che lui sia più vecchio di me, perché dimostro almeno 10 anni di meno. Ma la “escort” ne ha 24. Credo che controllerò nei prossimi giorni se i preservativi diminuiscono…
> Non so cosa fare. So quello che non voglio fare, cioè sbatterlo fuori di casa. I miei genitori sono anziani, hanno entrambi più di 80 anni, mia madre ha anche problemi di cuore; hanno già sofferto abbastanza, ora che finalmente sono tranquilli non voglio dar loro una botta del genere. Non parlo di perbenismo o cose del genere, per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda non per quel che dice la gente, i parenti o altre cose, loro non sono così. Per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda per quanto mi amano, per quanto soffrirebbero a sapermi infelice. Ho due genitori splendidi, che sarebbero disposti a morire per me, per quanto mi amano. Provocherei loro una sofferenza incredibile, specialmente a mia madre. Non me la sento, davvero, non so per quanto tempo li avrò ancora con me.
> Inoltre io sono cattolica, estremamente convinta e praticante, e per me il matrimonio è un sacramento indissolubile. Inoltre non voglio restare sola, a 50 anni. Potrei incaricare un investigatore (ne conosco uno, un mio amico) di raccogliere prove per poter avere la separazione con addebito a lui, ma non servirebbe più di tanto, non abbiamo figli e casa è mia. Potrei chiedere la nullità alla sacra rota, conosco bene anche un avvocato rotale. Ma non voglio restare sola, non voglio dare un dolore del genere ai miei. Almeno per ora, non se ne parla. Forse quando i miei non ci saranno più lo sbatterò fuori di casa, chissà…
> ...


CI ho pensato su un attimo, poi ho cercato di parlarne con una persona che conosco che ha fatto la escort.
Però ho anche letto qui il dibattito su se sia peggio il tradimento diremo per amore: lui ha un'altra, o il tradimento dovuto al fatto che lui frequenta delle donne a pagamento per un rapporto sessuale. 

Inutile comunque, nascondersi dietro un dito.
Come esiste il portale dell'infedeltà esiste anche escort forum.
COn il suo fuck meter, con le recensioni delle varie ragazze e commenti di clienti.

Inutile, secondo me, porsi troppi problemi, perchè, insomma, a me sembra, solo vedendo le guerre notturne in statale 11, e i volti degli uomini che si fermano a prendere un panino nei botteghini lungo la strada, che...andare con una puttana è na cosa che "sono sempre i mariti delle altre" a fare.

Come vedi c'è un'alzata di scudi, anche dagli utenti maschi, perchè bene o male, nessuno di noi maschi, vuole essere passato per putaniero. 

Posso anche dirti, che  non sono cose che in genere, magari condividiamo con gli amici, e penso che sia un momento di solitudine tra noi, e la donna che ci offre sesso in cambio di pagamento.

Poi rifletto molto, sul nichilismo Lothariano: Lothar dice...la donna che amo è mia moglie, le altre con cui mi intrattengo, sono il nulla per me, MA anche io sono il nulla per loro.

Quindi non so dirti se è peggio o meglio il tradimento con una escort, per mia moglie per esempio, l'incazzatura sarebbe che io, ho sprecato denaro a questo modo, piuttosto che per fare un regalo a lei no?

E' difficile da spiegare, e qui vengo, alla mia amica escort, che molti uomini per prendersi questo momento tutto per loro, e sappi che è di evasione, come se ci trasformassimo per due ore in un pornodivo, PREFERISCANO di gran lunga una a pagamento che non una donna diremo che non la dà per soldi. Perchè per molti uomini, la donna a pagamento, costa meno che non la donna a non pagamento. Dove i costi sono anche i pericoli, di affezionarsi, di innamorarsi, di venire beccati. Perchè molti uomini sanno che se entrano nel cuore di una donna, poi lei non si acconteterà di una scopata e via. 
QUesti uomini non vogliono trovarsi in situazioni disdicevoli.
Finito il rapporto la escort se ne va e sparisce dalla tua vita, non un sms, non ti telefonerà mai, non ti scriverà mai...e la escort SE NE FREGA di chi sei, di come ti chiami, se sei sposato o meno...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ora tu hai tutto il resto e la vita con quest'uomo, no?
E appunto non vuoi buttarlo fuori di casa.

Allora io mio consiglio è: 
Chiedigli, anzichè fare la porca sul letto, che mi hai fatto una tenerezza incredibile, 
Chiedigli che cosa ci trova di così strabiliante in questo giochetto.

Ci sono uomini che non sapevano dell'esistenza di certe slot machine del sesso.

Poi un giorno vedi un sito hard...per curiosità...e ti si infetta il pc...no?
Ma in ogni modo, guarda questi siti...
Vedrai che paffete arrivano clicca qui e clicca là e ci siamo noi ragazze a prometterti emozioni, e piaceri, che non hai mai goduto in vita tua...

E noi uomini, alcuni uomini, siamo bambini ingenui e creduloni...e ci diciamo...ben dai speta che provo anca mi...

E te lo dico come uomo a cui era partito questo trip.
Ho messo via del denaro per un anno e mezzo, come un adolescente, per arrivare ad avere la somma per prendermi un capriccio: una notte con una escort di lusso. ( poi sono successe cose che mi hanno fatto cambiare idea).

Quindi mentre penso che sia sbagliato confrontare pere con le mele...sia le amanti sia le puttane sono DONNE.
Penso sia sbagliato giudicare i fenomeni solo con la nostra sensibilità.
Non penso che sia meglio o peggio farsi l'amante o andare a puttane: sono due cose ben differenti.

Un tempo non c'era internet.
E posso dirti, che nei nostri paesini veneti, il casin non mancava mai.
Le mogli stavano a casa.
E gli uomini avevano diritto ad andare al bar a giocare le carte.
NOn so quante mogli non abbiano mai saputo, che dietro il gioco delle carte, c'era il casin.

Infine da quel che ho letto sul fenomeno, stai vicino a tuo marito, ci sono uomini che si rovinano con le escort, diventando simili a quelli che dilapidano lo stipendio alle macchinine nei bar.

Perchè ogni nuova lucetta ti sembra brillare di più e meglio.

E sono tutti corpi nuovi ed inesplerati.
Quello della moglie resta il porto saldo e sicuro.

Tanti uomini non sono disposti a mettere in gioco il cuore per un po' di sollazzo del cazzo.
E da qui...la grande fabbrica del sesso...

Ma l'amore è un'altra cosa.
E non ti va di mischiare i tuoi sentimenti e la tua intimità con una puttana.

Del resto neppure lei ti concede il suo cuore, ma ti affitta il suo corpo, perchè l'hai pagata.


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Conosco diversi e tutti hanno in comune che non hanno mai abbastanza di una sola donna. A meno che questa donna non li stupra in letteralmente ogni occasione e per tutta la vita. Anche in avanzata età.
> 
> Penso che alla fine fanno bene a sfogarsi altrove, altrimenti non sarebbe possibile una convivenza a lungo termine o un matrimonio. Le donne dall'altro canto hanno la scelta fra la "sex bomb" e andarsene


Mio marito non l'ha fatto perchè aveva bisogno di un surplus di sesso. Ma perchè l'ossessione per il sesso era un modo per anestetizzarsi, una specie di cura casalinga contro la depressione che covava da sempre dentro di sè.

Io avrei potuto trasformarmi in una pornostar, ma avrebbe cercato comunque altrove.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> di demenza non so.
> certo è, leggendo diletta e angelica, in primis,
> che mi gira la testa.
> certo è che sembra che vada bene tutto.
> ...



Ehm...

Si recensisce il loro lavoro, la loro bravura nel lavoro.
Ho visto un servizio (Iene, mi sembra), andavano a far vedere alle ragazze come erano votate... non erano scandalizzate, anzi...

Il mio lavoro è valutato. Anche se spero di avere una anima. 

Mi sento piuttosto a mio agio a parlare così perchè sto parlando esclusivamente di escort, prostitute di lusso, non sfruttate, che lavorano, profumatamente pagate, per scelta.
E se mi fossi scelta quel lavoro, sarei contenta di avere spledidi voti.

Non penso che andare a troie, come dici, sia insignificante perchè troie e non persone.
Il mio pensiero è che se il marito di Angelica ci è andato una o due volte -diverso se ne ha un bisogno costante- potrebbe essere per realizzare la fantasia proprio di andare con una escort. Che da alcuni vengono viste come chissà che dee del sesso, che promettono chissà quali inusitate delizie.

Dipende da Angelica decidere che significato dare a questo tradimento. 
(E questo punto secondo me è a sua volta secondario a decidere che senso dare alla propria paura di "seccarlo")

Colgo l'occasione.... l'emoticon è STUPENDO.
Vi siete sposati? :inlove:


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> CI ho pensato su un attimo, poi ho cercato di parlarne con una persona che conosco che ha fatto la escort.
> Però ho anche letto qui il dibattito su se sia peggio il tradimento diremo per amore: lui ha un'altra, o il tradimento dovuto al fatto che lui frequenta delle donne a pagamento per un rapporto sessuale.
> 
> Inutile comunque, nascondersi dietro un dito.
> ...


come al solito sei un imbecille e non cpisci un cazzo...o meglio capisci ma quello che esprimi fa cagare
io ci sono stato con prostitute, poche volte e si contano sulle dita di una sola mano, e per me chi vuole andare a puttane come prostituirsi può benissimo farlo. è la discriminante che siano sposati (inutili dirti che io quando ci sono andato non ero sposato/fidanzato/ accompagnato, vero?) che fa di te che parli in questo modo e queste persone delle persone infide e sgradevoli.


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

*come al solito*

finisce tutto a puttane :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm...
> 
> Si recensisce il loro lavoro, la loro bravura nel lavoro.
> Ho visto un servizio (Iene, mi sembra), andavano a far vedere alle ragazze come erano votate... non erano scandalizzate, anzi...
> ...


CVD


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> di demenza non so.
> certo è, leggendo diletta e angelica, in primis,
> che mi gira la testa.
> certo è che sembra che vada bene tutto.
> ...



Non penso so intenda che non sono persone....
ma persone che lo fanno per lavoro....
quindi niente sentimenti .... Niente innamoramenti
niente illusioni..Nulla...
solo tu mi fai un servizio ed io ti pago...


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> finisce tutto a puttane :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che non è disdicevole di per sè...ma come succede spesso qui dentro i valori vengono ribaltati...che vuoi che sia se scopri che tua marito va a puttane mentre dovrebbe stare a guardarsi e coccolare i suoi figli o sua moglie? tanto ha pagato....proprio ributtante.....chi lo fa e chi minimizza....


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> di demenza non so.
> certo è, leggendo diletta e angelica, in primis,
> che mi gira la testa.
> certo è che sembra che vada bene tutto.
> ...


Visti anch'io questi siti... proprio dalla cronologia di mio marito scoperta per caso. E non riesco a dimenticare gli avatar di alcuni utenti... uno aveva una gif animata in cui un pene eiaculava sopra la faccia di una donna che contemporaneamente veniva presa a schiaffi. E, da donna che nell'intimità con il suo uomo non si scandalizza di certo giocando a certi giochi, sono rimasta disgustata, proprio perchè in un simile contesto tutto il carattere ludico e allegro del sesso viene meno. Ma soprattutto viene meno il rispetto per la dignità propria e altrui, credo.

E sì, uso la parola disgusto, perchè è quello che mi ha assalita per mesi, mentre visitavo e scorrevo tutta la carrellata dei siti frequentati dal padre dei miei bambini.

E leggere di donne che reputano tutto questo normale, una distrazione, una curiosità, boh, non può che lasciarmi un po' di amarezza addosso.


----------



## free (9 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm...
> 
> Si recensisce il loro lavoro, la loro bravura nel lavoro.
> Ho visto un servizio (Iene, mi sembra), andavano a far vedere alle ragazze come erano votate... non erano scandalizzate, anzi...
> ...




scusa, ma non ti pare che queste persone vivano una vita profondamente condizionata dal loro lavoro in modo negativo sotto tutti gli aspetti, tranne forse quello economico?
ed allora, se l'unico motivo è quello economico, non ti pare ancora peggio?


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> che non è disdicevole di per sè...ma come succede spesso qui dentro i valori vengono ribaltati...che vuoi che sia se scopri che tua marito va a puttane mentre dovrebbe stare a guardarsi e coccolare i suoi figli o sua moglie? tanto ha pagato....proprio ributtante.....chi lo fa e chi minimizza....


d'accordo con te angelo, a me la sola idea di pagare una donna per far sesso mi fa ammosciare tutto.. e te  lo dice uno che si farebbe pure un'aspirapolvere, ma le prostitute proprio no


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Visti anch'io questi siti... proprio dalla cronologia di mio marito scoperta per caso. E non riesco a dimenticare gli avatar di alcuni utenti... uno aveva una gif animata in cui un pene eiaculava sopra la faccia di una donna che contemporaneamente veniva presa a schiaffi. E, da donna che nell'intimità con il suo uomo non si scandalizza di certo giocando a certi giochi, sono rimasta disgustata, proprio perchè in un simile contesto tutto il carattere ludico e allegro del sesso viene meno. Ma soprattutto viene meno il rispetto per la dignità propria e altrui, credo.
> 
> E sì, uso la parola disgusto, perchè è quello che mi ha assalita per mesi, mentre visitavo e scorrevo tutta la carrellata dei siti frequentati dal padre dei miei bambini.
> 
> E leggere di donne che reputano tutto questo normale, una distrazione, una curiosità, boh, non può che lasciarmi un po' di amarezza addosso.


e meno male.....alla tipa della gif addosso le era lasciato altro


----------



## Zod (9 Ottobre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> non credo di avere capito bene...mi stai dando del nazista per caso?


:scared:

...intendevo dire che sei uno molto preciso e che tieni alla salute altrui...

S*B


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> d'accordo con te angelo, a me la sola idea di pagare una donna per far sesso mi fa ammosciare tutto.. e te  lo dice uno che si farebbe pure un'aspirapolvere, ma le prostitute proprio no


si certo...ognuno ha le proprie idiosincrasie ci manche rebbe....ma non ho micA PROBLEMI CON CHI CI VA in generale...ho problemi con chi ci va e ha a casa moglie o moglie e figli. per il resto mica gliela pago io?


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> ...intendevo dire che sei uno molto preciso e che tieni alla salute altrui...
> 
> S*B


ti sbagli...non me ne fotte una benemerita mazza.
altro da segnalarmi?


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> si certo...ognuno ha le proprie idiosincrasie ci manche rebbe....ma non ho micA PROBLEMI CON CHI CI VA in generale...ho problemi con chi ci va e ha a casa moglie o moglie e figli. per il resto mica gliela pago io?


come non quotarti?:up::up:


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> si certo...ognuno ha le proprie idiosincrasie ci manche rebbe....ma non ho micA PROBLEMI CON CHI CI VA in generale...ho problemi con chi ci va e ha a casa moglie o moglie e figli. per il resto mica gliela pago io?


e ovviamente ho problemi con gente che minimizza e trova che non sia poi così disdicevole per una persona accompagnata andare a puttane...ributtante e da tso


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma non ti pare che queste persone vivano una vita profondamente condizionata dal loro lavoro in modo negativo sotto tutti gli aspetti, tranne forse quello economico?
> ed allora, se l'unico motivo è quello economico, non ti pare ancora peggio?



Mà, ammetto che non ho una conoscenza approfondita dell'ambiente.
Ma a quanto ne so, escort e pornodive hanno anche fidanzati e mariti.
Sono, appunto, persone, donne, non _sono _il lavoro che _fanno.
_E come non avrei problemi ad essere in amicizia con una escort immagino che abbiano amicizie e quant'altro. Interessi. Hobby.
Sono persone.

Poi, magari sono tutte teste vuote superficiali e avide? Bè, non mancano tra chi fa qualunque altro lavoro.


----------



## Zod (9 Ottobre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> e ovviamente ho problemi con gente che minimizza e trova che non sia poi così disdicevole per una persona accompagnata andare a puttane...ributtante e da tso


Chi é senza peccato scagli la prima recensione...

S*B


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm...
> 
> Si recensisce il loro lavoro, la loro bravura nel lavoro.
> Ho visto un servizio (Iene, mi sembra), andavano a far vedere alle ragazze come erano votate... non erano scandalizzate, anzi...
> ...


Ma prima di parlare fatevi un giro in quello schifo.

Non ci sono solo forum in cui si recensiscono le escort, ma pure le sfigate che ricevono i loro clienti nel monolocale per 70 euro a prestazione. E altro che splendidi voti. Spesso si parla di tariffe, qualità delle prestazioni, igiene, sì... ma a volte traspare un assoluto disprezzo rispetto a ciò che si ha comprato. Le valutazioni 'negative' sono quelle che mi hanno colpita di più, paradossalmente. Perchè lì ti rendi davvero conto di quanto siano disumani certi individui, che trattano le prostitute come involucri senz'anima, come ha scritto passante.

E questo, ci tengo a sottolinearlo, indipendentemente che gli utenti frequentatori assidui di quei forum siano sposati o meno.

Personalmente li ritengo a prescindere uomini di poco, pochissimo valore.


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà, ammetto che non ho una conoscenza approfondita dell'ambiente.
> Ma a quanto ne so, escort e pornodive hanno anche fidanzati e mariti.
> Sono, appunto, persone, donne, non _sono _il lavoro che _fanno.
> _E come non avrei problemi ad essere in amicizia con una escort immagino che abbiano amicizie e quant'altro. Interessi. Hobby.
> ...


quindi se sono donne (e lo sono)  perchè non è così poi graqve per uno sposato andarci rispetto ad una che non paghi? il fattore economico? io direi che è un'aggravante non un'attenuante visto che forse con quei soldi ci si può pagare la o più bollette del gas

ripeto...in questo forum i valori vengono ribaltati e starsene a casa propria sia una condizione da poveri sfigati che non hanno il coraggio di farsi passare uno sfizio...
ributtante l'ho già scritto?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ma che cazzo dici? che non si sposassero e non rompessero i coglioni agli altri


non siamo tutti uguali. alcuni uomini hanno gli ormoni troppo alti e chi li vuole come fidanzato e/o sposo deve far conto degli effetti collaterali.


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Chi é senza peccato scagli la prima recensione...
> 
> S*B


potresti recensirmi sto gran cazzo...
1) da questo punto di vista sono senza peccato, immacolato direi
2) non sei divertente, quindi mollami


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mio marito non l'ha fatto perchè aveva bisogno di un surplus di sesso. Ma perchè l'ossessione per il sesso era un modo per anestetizzarsi, una specie di cura casalinga contro la depressione che covava da sempre dentro di sè.
> 
> Io avrei potuto trasformarmi in una pornostar, ma avrebbe cercato comunque altrove.


Penso che questo genere di ossessione sia la peggiore. Tappare un problema per crearne uno maggiore


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non siamo tutti uguali. alcuni uomini hanno gli ormoni troppo alti e chi li vuole come fidanzato e/o sposo deve far conto degli effetti collaterali.


senti personalmente ho ormoni che da 1 a 10 fanno 1000000000000 e non mi sognerei mai di farlo e non l'ho mai fatto...ergo non ci sono giustificazioni che tengono...sono uomini di merda e stop....senza troppe elucubrazioni e seghe mentali


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma prima di parlare fatevi un giro in quello schifo.
> 
> Non ci sono solo forum in cui si recensiscono le escort, ma pure le sfigate che ricevono i loro clienti nel monolocale per 70 euro a prestazione. E altro che splendidi voti. Spesso si parla di tariffe, qualità delle prestazioni, igiene, sì... ma a volte traspare un'assoluto disprezzo rispetto a ciò che si ha comprato. Le valutazioni 'negative' sono quelle che mi hanno colpita di più, paradossalmente. Perchè lì ti rendi davvero conto di quanto siano disumani certi individui, che trattano le prostitute come involucri senz'anima, come ha scritto passante.
> 
> ...



Credo che come in tutti i casi in cui si parla di questioni molto calde, sia facile confondere i piani, e fraintendersi.

Concordo con te Sole, gli assidui frequentatori di prostitute, li ritengo uomini da poco. prostitute da strada o escort che siano.
E provo orrore per quelli che con il loro comportamento favoreggiano e consentono il proseguire dello sfruttamento delle povere ragazze sulle strade o in buchi squallidi.

Detto questo, il caso di qualcuno che vuole provare per una volta una "favolosa" escort di lusso, per me è un altro conto.
Non so se ti capisco, ma immagino che l'argomento per te sia molto toccante. Tuttavia questo è il mio pensiero.

Ogni qual volta si parla di donne costrette da qualcuno, o dalla sfortuna, a prostituirsi, mi sento sgomenta e arrabbiata.

Quando si parla di escort di lusso, libere di scegliere chi vogliono, di lavorare anche poco, per scelta, bè, il caso è diverso. 

E come inun forum anche tranquillo come questo ci sono persone fini e gentili e piene di cuore, e persone che non toccherei con un palo lungo 15 metri, così non faccio fatica a credere che in _quei_ forum ci siano viscidi bavosi che mi farebbero rabbrividire.


----------



## free (9 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà, ammetto che non ho una conoscenza approfondita dell'ambiente.
> Ma a quanto ne so, escort e pornodive hanno anche fidanzati e mariti.
> Sono, appunto, persone, donne,non _sono _il lavoro che _fanno.
> _E come non avrei problemi ad essere in amicizia con una escort immagino che abbiano amicizie e quant'altro. Interessi. Hobby.
> ...



fare sesso non è un'occasione di lavoro come un'altra, ma è dare e ricevere piacere ed emozioni, secondo me
se si snatura e si svilisce questo concetto, si può pensare di farci pure i soldi, ma il prezzo da pagare è altissimo, come una ferita sempre aperta


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> e meno male.....alla tipa della gif addosso le era lasciato altro


Vabbè, capirai. 
La realtà è che a me quegli schiaffi hanno dato proprio fastidio. Tanto che mi sono rimasti impressi. L'ostentazione ripetuta di una prepotenza fine a se stessa la trovo di pessimo gusto.
Voglio dire, in un film porno una cosa così posso reputarla adeguata al contesto, in un rapporto sessuale consenziente idem. Ma la gif scelta così solo per il gusto di ostentare... boh, penso che davvero bisogna essere uomini proprio piccoli e complessati. E lì dentro abbondano, mi sa.


----------



## angelo-merkel (9 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Credo che come in tutti i casi in cui si parla di questioni molto calde, sia facile confondere i piani, e fraintendersi.
> 
> Concordo con te Sole, gli assidui frequentatori di prostitute, li ritengo uomini da poco. prostitute da strada o escort che siano.
> E provo orrore per quelli che con il loro comportamento favoreggiano e consentono il proseguire dello sfruttamento delle povere ragazze sulle strade o in buchi squallidi.
> ...


almeno sai cosa si prova a leggerti


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> quindi se sono donne (e lo sono)  perchè non è così poi graqve per uno sposato andarci rispetto ad una che non paghi? il fattore economico? io direi che è un'aggravante non un'attenuante visto che forse con quei soldi ci si può pagare la o più bollette del gas
> 
> ripeto...in questo forum i valori vengono ribaltati e starsene a casa propria sia una condizione da poveri sfigati che non hanno il coraggio di farsi passare uno sfizio...
> ributtante l'ho già scritto?



Il tradimento è tradimento. 
Non ho mai pensato che andare con una prostituta o escort non sia tradimento.

Ho però detto che per me, sarebbe più grave che il mio uomo si innamorasse di un'altra donna. Lì non credo ci sarebbero margini di recupero.

Nel caso particolare di Angelica, ho invece sottolineato che mi sembra più grave l'atteggiametno di lei e la sua paura, rispetto al tradimento di lui. Grave nel senso di "disastroso per un rapporto paritario e soddisfacente".


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> fare sesso non è un'occasione di lavoro come un'altra, ma è dare e ricevere piacere ed emozioni, secondo me
> se si snatura e si svilisce questo concetto, si può pensare di farci pure i soldi, ma il prezzo da pagare è altissimo, come una ferita sempre aperta


Condivido.


----------



## angelo-merkel (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il tradimento è tradimento.
> Non ho mai pensato che andare con una prostituta o escort non sia tradimento.
> 
> Ho però detto che per me, sarebbe più grave che il mio uomo si innamorasse di un'altra donna. Lì non credo ci sarebbero margini di recupero.
> ...


non mi pare.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> fare sesso non è un'occasione di lavoro come un'altra, ma è dare e ricevere piacere ed emozioni, secondo me
> se si snatura e si svilisce questo concetto, si può pensare di farci pure i soldi, ma il prezzo da pagare è altissimo, come una ferita sempre aperta



Guarda.... in gioventù, mi proposero un lavoro come spogliarellista. Ci pensai, ero tentata... ma non ne avevo lo stomaco, e rifiutai.

So che io sarei una pessima prostituta, per svariati motivi.
Ma conosco, anche se poco, almeno una persona che lo ha fatto con soddisfazione e senza sentirsi svilita, anzi. E sempre in quel servizio delle Iene, ho avuto la sorpresa di vederne altre (fingevano? chi sa...) nella stessa mentalità.

Per noi è così _evidente_ che il prezzo da pagare sia altissimo... ma per loro? Io non ci metto la mano sul fuoco. 

Il mio lavoro è tranquillissimo. Neppure un centimetro di corpo è coinvolto (oddio... le dita, ok  )
Una mia amica si stava avviando nello stesso lavoro... ma disse che per lei il prezzo era troppo alto. Non reggeva lo stress, le responsabilità, e le soddisfazioni che io per esempio ne ricavo, per lei erano cenere secca.

Lei quando mi vede pensa a una persona sacrificata. Io a me penso come a una persona realizzata (ok, in via provare a cercare di tentare di realizzarmi )

Ho avuto la prova di ragazze che in quel lavoro ci si trovano bene. Non conosco l'ambiente. Ma quella conoscenza mi basta per dire che non posso stabilire il prezzo che pagano

E ripeto, sto parlando di lussuose escort, non delle schiave sessuali, che caschi secco il pisello di chi le sfrutta.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> senti personalmente ho ormoni che da 1 a 10 fanno 1000000000000 e non mi sognerei mai di farlo e non l'ho mai fatto...ergo non ci sono giustificazioni che tengono...sono uomini di merda e stop....senza troppe elucubrazioni e seghe mentali



Volevo segnalarti che qualche post fa hai detto che ci sei stato ...
quindi piantala di bofonchiare baggianate in nome di valori......


----------



## angelo-merkel (10 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Volevo segnalarti che qualche post fa hai detto che ci sei stato ...
> quindi piantala di bofonchiare baggianate in nome di valori......


idiota, ho anche scritto nello stesso post (hai anche problemi sia di vista che di comprendonio...BINGO!!!) che non ero accompagnato/sposato/fidanzato quando è successo e in post susseguenti che non ho nessun problema con chi paga per avere sesso se non ha legami...ho problemi con chi lo fa se non libero e con i ributtanti come te che pensano che non sia grave...oculista, psicologo...ne hai di cose da farti vedere
e adesso mollami perchè odio le persone che prendono quello che scrivo e lo stravolgono e manipolano...segno di non avere argomenti validi....ributtante l'ho già precisato?


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda.... in gioventù, mi proposero un lavoro come spogliarellista. Ci pensai, ero tentata... ma non ne avevo lo stomaco, e rifiutai.
> 
> So che io sarei una pessima prostituta, per svariati motivi.
> Ma conosco, anche se poco, almeno una persona che lo ha fatto con soddisfazione e senza sentirsi svilita, anzi. E sempre in quel servizio delle Iene, ho avuto la sorpresa di vederne altre (fingevano? chi sa...) nella stessa mentalità.
> ...



le lussuose escort, come le chiami tu, sono persone che si sono tagliate le gambe da sole, per soldi, perchè il sesso con chi ti piace, con tutto il contorno e pure il dolce:mrgreen:, è una delle cose più belle della vita, secondo me
per quanto tu possa immaginare di non portarti mai il lavoro a casa, è il lavoro che proprio ti cambia, nel senso che o sei una puttana o non lo sei, con tutte le conseguenze; come la maggior parte delle cose, è semplice così come appare


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> le lussuose escort, come le chiami tu, sono persone che si sono tagliate le gambe da sole, per soldi, perchè il sesso con chi ti piace, con tutto il contorno e pure il dolce:mrgreen:, è una delle cose più belle della vita, secondo me
> per quanto tu possa immaginare di non portarti mai il lavoro a casa, è il lavoro che proprio ti cambia, nel senso che o sei una puttana o non lo sei, con tutte le conseguenze; come la maggior parte delle cose, è semplice così come appare


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> idiota, ho anche scritto nello stesso post (hai anche problemi sia di vista che di comprendonio...BINGO!!!) che non ero accompagnato/sposato/fidanzato quando è successo e in post susseguenti che non ho nessun problema con chi paga per avere sesso se non ha legami...ho problemi con chi lo fa se non libero e con i ributtanti come te che pensano che non sia grave...oculista, psicologo...ne hai di cose da farti vedere
> e adesso mollami perchè odio le persone che prendono quello che scrivo e lo stravolgono e manipolano...segno di non avere argomenti validi....ributtante l'ho già precisato?


Sei molto prevedibile ragazzo ...
Io ho letto molto bene i due post e ci avrei scommesso che avresti risposto in questo modo...

Facciamo cOsi...
Le cose allora ti andavano bene perchè non eri impegnato..
Quindi tutto ok...

Sei sfavorevole a chi frequenta donne sposate ...
ma tu cosa stai facendo?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> le lussuose escort, come le chiami tu, sono persone che si sono tagliate le gambe da sole, per soldi, perchè il sesso con chi ti piace, con tutto il contorno e pure il dolce:mrgreen:, è una delle cose più belle della vita, secondo me
> per quanto tu possa immaginare di non portarti mai il lavoro a casa, è il lavoro che proprio ti cambia, nel senso che o sei una puttana o non lo sei, con tutte le conseguenze; come la maggior parte delle cose, è semplice così come appare


Allora scusami ma sono tutti luoghi comuni.
La mia amica si è ritirata a 45 anni.
Ha conseguito tre lauree, ed è proprietaria di parecchi immobili.
Si è assicurata un futuro di agi e sicurezza finchè campa.

Lei non è italiana, ma di Belgrado.
La sua carriera è partita quando si è stancata di pigliare botte da suo marito che l'ha costretta a ciò.

Mi ha solo detto che si bruciano quelle che investono in cazzate, e si ritrovano poi ad avere esigenza di spendere anche 1000 euro al giorno.

Mi ha detto, io non sono mai dipesa dal mio lavoro e dai miei clienti.
Ho sempre lavorato come una formica.

Mi ha detto pure riguardo la ferita la seguente frase:
Ci sono persone che nascono con certe possibilità che io non ho avuto, per cui...
Che cazzo gliene frega alla gente se io per arrivare dove volevo arrivare ho dovuto anche succhiar cazzi a nastro nella mia vita?

E stendiamo poi un velo pietoso, sulle casalinghe annoiate, che per arrotondare di quando in quando...
Perchè esistono in tutti i paesi.

Preciso che una escort decide sempre lei chi si e chi no.
Se tu non le piaci, si rende indisponibile a te.
E puoi anche piangere in aramaico.

Non è che se paghi la compri eh?
L'affitti.


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sei molto prevedibile ragazzo ...
> Io ho letto molto bene i due post e ci avrei scommesso che avresti risposto in questo modo...
> 
> Facciamo cOsi...
> ...


mi pare che sia coerente ...e in virtù di questa coerenza ai toui occhi è "prevedibile"

per il neretto cosa starebbe facendo scusa? non mi pare che stia frequentando una donna che vive ancora col marito ignaro di tutto


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi pare che sia coerente ...e in virtù di questa coerenza ai toui occhi è "prevedibile"
> 
> per il neretto cosa starebbe facendo scusa? non mi pare che stia frequentando una donna che vive ancora col marito ignaro di tutto



Si va bene hai ragione ...se la metti cosi...
naturalmente ognuno tira l'acqua al suo mulino...
è coerente ..
È corretto..
è il meglio....
È stato mandato sulla terra per fare giustizia ....
Un buon partito per ogni donna....


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora scusami ma sono tutti luoghi comuni.
> La mia amica si è ritirata a 45 anni.
> Ha conseguito tre lauree, ed è proprietaria di parecchi immobili.
> Si è assicurata un futuro di agi e sicurezza finchè campa.
> ...



a me nulla di nulla, caro Conte
a lei invece dovrebbe fregare moltissimo, se si fermasse a riflettere sul quel "ho dovuto"

ma poi scusa, secondo te una che si è comprata parecchi immobili con i soldi guadagnati con la prostituzione, non ha avuto la vita condizionata dal suo lavoro??

boh, anch'io ne conosco qualcuna, non ti nascondo che mi fanno pena, lusso o non lusso


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si va bene hai ragione ...se la metti cosi...
> *naturalmente ognuno tira l'acqua al suo mulino...*
> è coerente ..
> È corretto..
> ...


al mulino mio? non mi pare....


----------



## angelo-merkel (10 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si va bene hai ragione ...se la metti cosi...
> naturalmente ognuno tira l'acqua al suo mulino...
> è coerente ..
> È corretto..
> ...


non sai quanto hai ragione e non lo saprai mai....
direi che è ora di prendere la pillolina per i disturbi....


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> senti, cogliona imbecille....chi frequento io non è in pratica sposata perchè lei e suo marito non stanno più insieme. non lo stavano di fatto da quando le è successo quello che le è successo ergo da molto prima che manco sapessimo delle nostre rispettive esistenze ...quindi vedi di infilarti un palo in culo prima solo di poterti permettere di parlare di me e della mia situazione...
> io non ho mai tradito nessuno e in definitiva nemmeno la mia attuale donna VISTO CHE CHI DOVEVA ESSERE IL TRADITO ERA PERFETTAMENTE AL CORRENTE...e non permetterti mai più di usare la parola frequentare perchè le merde come te frequentano le persone...le persone come noi hanno relazioni...e noi abbiamo una relazione...stabile e d'amore e alla luce del sole dove TUTTI e DICO TUTTI NESSUNO ESCLUSO ne sono a conoscenza...cara la mia ributtante troia.....
> QUALCUNO PER CORTESIA QUOTA QUESTO MIO POST IN MODO CHE NON VENGA CANCELLATO DA NESSUN COGLIONE/A?



Te lo quoto io questo bel post ....
genio.....
perché se mi permetto ancora cosa mi fai ....
al massimo a come scrivi ti puó solo aumentare la bava alla bocca , gentil donzello ....
Più mi dici parolacce e più mi eccito sai carino....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me nulla di nulla, caro Conte
> a lei invece dovrebbe fregare moltissimo, se si fermasse a riflettere sul quel "ho dovuto"
> 
> ma poi scusa, secondo te una che si è comprata parecchi immobili con i soldi guadagnati con la prostituzione, non ha avuto la vita condizionata dal suo lavoro??
> ...


Lei dice solo che adesso vive tranquilla per il resto dei suoi giorni.
Se stava con suo marito come andava a finire?

Resta comunque una bellissima e affascinante signora in maglietta e jeans.
La molla del suo lavoro è sempre stata la discrezione da entrambe i versanti.

Ovvio che se hai tra i tuoi clienti certi "amici" e non fai certe richieste loro...

Ti tengono da conto.

Tutti noi abbiamo la vita condizionata dal nostro lavoro no?


----------



## angelo-merkel (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


grazie simy.
non mi sono rivolto a te direttamente perchè ero arcisicuro che saresti stata tu a farlo


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> grazie simy.
> non mi sono rivolto a te direttamente perchè ero arcisicuro che saresti stata tu a farlo


de nada! 
ora me ne vado a nanna però... buonanotte!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> al mulino mio? non mi pare....


Senti lasciamo stare ....
non era al mulino tuo ...


----------



## angelo-merkel (10 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Te lo quoto io questo bel post ....
> genio.....
> perché se mi permetto ancora cosa mi fai ....
> al massimo a come scrivi ti puó solo aumentare la bava alla bocca , gentil donzello ....
> Più mi dici parolacce e più mi eccito sai carino....


sei solo una poveretta che non avendo argomenti cerca di manipolare e distorcere le vite e le parole degli altri perchè non sei abbastanza intelligente per argomentare in maniera efficace le tue opinioni...certo che devi avere proprio una vita squallida per fare certe cose....ributtante l'ho già chiarificato?


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


angelo mi sei costato un rubino.... :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me nulla di nulla, caro Conte
> a lei invece dovrebbe fregare moltissimo, se si fermasse a riflettere sul quel "ho dovuto"
> 
> ma poi scusa, secondo te una che si è comprata parecchi immobili con i soldi guadagnati con la prostituzione, non ha avuto la vita condizionata dal suo lavoro??
> ...


Anche a me.

Pena anche perchè mi chiedo che tipo di rapporto abbia con il sesso (che per me è il piacere per eccellenza) una donna che 'deve' succhiare cazzi a nastro.

Mi chiedo se possa trovare piacevole l'intimità col proprio uomo... se dentro di sè tutto questo vendersi lasci traccia, a lungo andare.

Perchè alla fine non è che l'apparire contenta e soddisfatta di sè equivalga ad esserlo nel profondo. Lo vediamo in chi si costringe a vivere di compromessi, valutando che i benefici siano maggiori rispetto ai costi. Senza capire che la vita non è valutabile solo in termini di benefici e che a volte, paradossalmente, sono i sacrifici a darle un valore più profondo.


----------



## angelo-merkel (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> de nada!
> ora me ne vado a nanna però... buonanotte!


Ok. grazie ancora... anche io vado a nanna...lascio 'sti 2 smandrappati a parlare fra dil oro...tra gente che ha rapporti e vite squallide ci si intende a meraviglia....Notte


----------



## angelo-merkel (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> angelo mi sei costato un rubino.... :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quando gli smandrappati non sanno argomentare oppure gli rode il fegato per le figure di merda che fanno allora è il momento della vigliaccheria


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> sei solo una poveretta che non avendo argomenti cerca di manipolare e distorcere le vite e le parole degli altri perchè non sei abbastanza intelligente per argomentare in maniera efficace le tue opinioni...certo che devi avere proprio una vita squallida per fare certe cose....ributtante l'ho già chiarificato?



Certo che detto da te che uno non ha argomenti è particolare...
vogliamo parlare della storia del pompino andata avanti per due giorni...
Si ributtante l'hai gia chiarificato ... Ma se ti fa piaceri richiarifica...
sai quanto me ne importa a me...
Dai Angy bacetto e notte...
Sei un buffo angioletto ....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche a me.
> 
> Pena anche perchè mi chiedo che tipo di rapporto abbia con il sesso (che per me è il piacere per eccellenza) una donna che 'deve' succhiare cazzi a nastro.
> 
> ...


Una donna come lei.
Un uomo 
E' l'ultima cosa di cui sente il bisogno.

L'unica cosa che le manca è un figlio.

Ma di compagni, proprio non ne vorrà mai sapere.

Lei dice sempre che io mi prenda cura di un maschio, non se ne parla nemmeno.
Loro hanno bisogno di me, non io di loro.

Infatti per lei, ha fatto i giusti sacrifici, per capitalizzare quello che voleva.

E dal suo punto di vista, ha solo sfruttato un'opportunità.

Posso anche testimoniare che chi fa il suo lavoro, spende in un mese, cifre astronomiche in cure di bellezza ed estetica. 

E appunto devi saperti ritirare in tempo.

COme dite sempre...

Sono scelte.

E ognuno sceglie quello che sente meglio per sè.

Ed è logico che ad altri occhi le scelte altrui, possano apparire per lo meno discutibili.

Ma lei, per esempio, è una donna di cui io, mi fido.


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Una donna come lei.
> Un uomo
> E' l'ultima cosa di cui sente il bisogno.
> *
> ...


Non ho difficoltà a crederlo.


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

Mio Dio quanta incoerenza.

Oggi ho letto. Domani rispondo. 


Notte.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Chiarisco*

Io provo un enorme FASTIDIO!!!!Ognuno ha le proprie idee,Diletta ha le sue, non le condivido ma è in buona fede,ci mancherebbe....!Quello che non mi sta per nulla bene è il "CONTINUO STRUMENTALIZZARE" di alcune forumiste....!Angela non è scappata e subito son accorse le"Solite DIVINE"a sposare una causa ridicola e risibile.....!Nessuno ha trattato angela male, NESSUNO,se poi quello che scriviamo, ad angela non piace....problemi suoi...!!Invece no...la solita parata dei soliti"Angela è fuggita"..."L'avete fatta fuggire"...".la sconfitta del forum"....!!Ma piantatela una buona volta....!!Chiara ti reputo una donna in gamba e sveglia....lascia TEBE ad i suoi deliri di onnipotenza....non sposare cause stupide.....perchè è proprio l'idea che  dai ,capisco l'amicizia....però....!!!Alla DIVINA  darei il solito consiglio:cerca un pretesto più valido per stuzziacarmi... cercati amici di spessore.....alla tua età potresti anche piantarla con i giochini stupidi!!


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> le lussuose escort, come le chiami tu, sono persone che si sono tagliate le gambe da sole, per soldi, perchè il sesso con chi ti piace, con tutto il contorno e pure il dolce:mrgreen:, è una delle cose più belle della vita, secondo me
> per quanto tu possa immaginare di non portarti mai il lavoro a casa, è il lavoro che proprio ti cambia, nel senso che o sei una puttana o non lo sei, con tutte le conseguenze; come la maggior parte delle cose, è semplice così come appare



non sono d'accordo


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io provo un enorme FASTIDIO!!!!Ognuno ha le proprie idee,Diletta ha le sue, non le condivido ma è in buona fede,ci mancherebbe....!Quello che non mi sta per nulla bene è il "CONTINUO STRUMENTALIZZARE" di alcune forumiste....!Angela non è scappata e subito son accorse le"Solite DIVINE"a sposare una causa ridicola e risibile.....!Nessuno ha trattato angela male, NESSUNO,se poi quello che scriviamo, ad angela non piace....problemi suoi...!!Invece no...la solita parata dei soliti"Angela è fuggita"..."L'avete fatta fuggire"...".la sconfitta del forum"....!!Ma piantatela una buona volta....!!Chiara ti reputo una donna in gamba e sveglia....lascia TEBE ad i suoi deliri di onnipotenza....non sposare cause stupide.....perchè è proprio l'idea che  dai ,capisco l'amicizia....però....!!!Alla DIVINA  darei il solito consiglio:cerca un pretesto più valido per stuzziacarmi... cercati amici di spessore.....alla tua età potresti anche piantarla con i giochini stupidi!!


:up: l'approvazione è la mia.


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2012)

:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Mio Dio quanta incoerenza.
> 
> Oggi ho letto. Domani rispondo.
> 
> ...




ma anche no. Ti pare?
Ho le lacrime agli occhi dal ridere..
tu no?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2012)

Belle cose.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Già*

E già...solo risatine idiote..quando mancano i contenuti.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Joey*

Per fortuna che l'autrice del post ha specificato di non esser fuggita.....già erano pronte,che palle però....!!!


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per fortuna che l'autrice del post ha specificato di non *esser fuggita*.....già erano pronte,che palle però....!!!


Fuggita o no, non mi pare che sia stata attaccata! 

poi se la politica deve essere solo quella di dare una pacca sulle spalle allora ne prendo atto....


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2012)

oddio oddio oddio...
ho le convulsioni dal ridere...

contenuti...oddio...

:risata::risata::risata:



quanto brucia eh?

:risata::risata::risata::festa:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

La quesione è diversa:si usa il pretesto delle cose che scriviamo per regolare conti personali....loro!Guarda i commenti e capisci che sono i soliti....!Trovo il tutto di pessimo gusto,Diletta in tutto questo non c'entra nulla....!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Si, usare questi pretesti è da persone prive di contenuti...!!


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La quesione è diversa:si usa il pretesto delle cose che scriviamo per regolare conti personali....loro!Guarda i commenti e capisci che sono i soliti....!Trovo il tutto di pessimo gusto,Diletta in tutto questo non c'entra nulla....!!


Ignora


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Fuggita o no, non mi pare che sia stata attaccata!
> 
> poi se la politica deve essere solo quella di dare una pacca sulle spalle allora ne prendo atto....



Ma dai Simy!! ma che dici? solo Joey può permettersi di attaccare, cioè non di attaccare, ma di dire parolacce. 


Joey ti hanno messo in mezzo, io non centro nulla. Ma non è da me riprendere certi discorsi per non arrivare a nulla.


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma dai Simy!! ma che dici? solo Joey può permettersi di attaccare, cioè non di attaccare, ma di dire parolacce.
> 
> 
> Joey ti hanno messo in mezzo, io non centro nulla. Ma non è da me riprendere certi discorsi per non arrivare a nulla.



Nessuno sta mettendo in mezzo Joey....


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, capirai.
> La realtà è che a me quegli schiaffi hanno dato proprio fastidio. Tanto che mi sono rimasti impressi. L'ostentazione ripetuta di una prepotenza fine a se stessa la trovo di pessimo gusto.
> Voglio dire, in un film porno una cosa così posso reputarla adeguata al contesto, in un rapporto sessuale consenziente idem. Ma la gif scelta così solo per il gusto di ostentare... boh, penso che davvero bisogna essere uomini proprio piccoli e complessati. E lì dentro abbondano, mi sa.


a me è rimasto impresso un post dove però dichiaravi di essere fiera di tuo marito, nonostante tutto .penso facesse parte di un periodo nel quale ancora credevi di poter ricostruire


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Nessuno sta mettendo in mezzo Joey....


Tu no. Ma altri nelle pagine precedenti si. E per chi ha letto le ultime pagine sa a cosa mi riferisco.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, capirai.
> La realtà è che a me quegli schiaffi hanno dato proprio fastidio. Tanto che mi sono rimasti impressi. L'ostentazione ripetuta di una prepotenza fine a se stessa la trovo di pessimo gusto.
> Voglio dire, in un film porno una cosa così posso reputarla adeguata al contesto, in un rapporto sessuale consenziente idem. Ma la gif scelta così solo per il gusto di ostentare... boh, penso che davvero bisogna essere uomini proprio piccoli e complessati. E lì dentro abbondano, mi sa.


Ma su un forum di puttanieri che t'aspetti di trovarci, esattamente?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma su un forum di puttanieri che t'aspetti di trovarci, esattamente?


:up:


----------



## Tebina (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu no. Ma altri nelle pagine precedenti si. E per chi ha letto le ultime pagine sa a cosa mi riferisco.


Io non ho ancora capito chi, oggettivamente.
Se ti riferisci a Chiara lei ha fatto solo un esempio.
Ma nemmeno gli esempi si capiscono qui?


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei dice solo che adesso vive tranquilla per il resto dei suoi giorni.
> Se stava con suo marito come andava a finire?
> 
> Resta comunque una bellissima e affascinante signora in maglietta e jeans.
> ...



non ho capito che vuoi dire che richieste?

certo, il lavoro condiziona la vita. appunto!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Io non ho ancora capito chi, oggettivamente.
> Se ti riferisci a Chiara lei ha fatto solo un esempio.
> Ma nemmeno gli esempi si capiscono qui?



Talvolta si legge per come meglio ci aggrada. 

Vedi ad esempio cosa ha scritto Joey ? Inizialmente quando quando ho letto, mi sono detto ma come si permette di chiamare puttanieri noi del forum, poi mi sono detto, ma si! siamo in un forum di tradimento, ci stanno i traditi ed i traditori. I traditi sono cornuti, i traditori della merce non in vendita per soldi ma solo per il gusto che meglio aggrada loro. 

Altri possono dare un significato diverso a quello che Joey ha scritto. Ognuno può, come io può.


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Talvolta si legge per come meglio ci aggrada.
> 
> Vedi ad esempio cosa ha scritto Joey ? Inizialmente quando quando ho letto, mi sono detto ma come si permette di chiamare puttanieri noi del forum, poi mi sono detto, ma si! siamo in un forum di tradimento, ci stanno i traditi ed i traditori. I traditi sono cornuti, i traditori della merce non in vendita per soldi ma solo per il gusto che meglio aggrada loro.
> 
> Altri possono dare un significato diverso a quello che Joey ha scritto. Ognuno può, come io può.



io invece ho capito che si riferisse ai siti di appuntamenti con le puttane...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Talvolta si legge per come meglio ci aggrada.
> 
> *Vedi ad esempio cosa ha scritto Joey ? Inizialmente quando quando ho letto, mi sono detto ma come si permette di chiamare puttanieri noi del forum, poi mi sono detto, ma si! siamo in un forum di tradimento, ci stanno i traditi ed i traditori. I traditi sono cornuti, i traditori della merce non in vendita per soldi ma solo per il gusto che meglio aggrada loro.
> *
> Altri possono dare un significato diverso a quello che Joey ha scritto. Ognuno può, come io può.




AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!

Gesù mio misericordia, ma che cazzo hai capito? Voglio morire. Io non ce la faccio, davvero. Madonna.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> io invece ho capito che si riferisse ai siti di appuntamenti con le puttane...


Ecco, vedi? un'altra opinione.


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Talvolta si legge per come meglio ci aggrada.
> 
> Vedi ad esempio cosa ha scritto Joey ? Inizialmente quando quando ho letto, mi sono detto ma come si permette di chiamare puttanieri noi del forum, poi mi sono detto, ma si! siamo in un forum di tradimento, ci stanno i traditi ed i traditori. I traditi sono cornuti, i traditori della merce non in vendita per soldi ma solo per il gusto che meglio aggrada loro.
> 
> Altri possono dare un significato diverso a quello che Joey ha scritto. Ognuno può, come io può.



forse hai problemi sempre con il soggetto e sei prevenuto.

Io ho capito che Joey, rispondendo a Sole, si riferisse al forum di estimatori di Escort che lei aveva letto, NON A TRADI.


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, vedi? un'altra opinione.



se tu che devi leggere.
Era riferito all'altro sito.

Dai Ultimo, collega le sinapsi per favore e rileggi


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!
> 
> Gesù mio misericordia, ma che cazzo hai capito? Voglio morire. Io non ce la faccio, davvero. Madonna.



Ma sai che hai ragione? ho riletto. Si hai ragione. 

Ma bastava scrivermelo no? Altrimenti potevo prendere spunto da quello che hai scritto e cominciavamo a non capirci. Come sempre. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!
> 
> Gesù mio misericordia, ma che cazzo hai capito? Voglio morire. Io non ce la faccio, davvero. Madonna.



adesso dirà che stiamo girando la frittata


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se tu che devi leggere.
> Era riferito all'altro sito.
> 
> Dai Ultimo, collega le sinapsi per favore e rileggi



Sei arrivata tardi, già fatto. Grazie comunque


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sai che hai ragione? ho riletto. Si hai ragione.
> 
> Ma bastava scrivermelo no? Altrimenti potevo prendere spunto da quello che hai scritto e cominciavamo a non capirci. Come sempre. :mrgreen:



ok, hai collegato le sinapsi.

Che paura....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> adesso dirà che stiamo girando la frittata



Mi chiamo Claudio io, e se capisco che sbaglio al contrario di altri lo scrivo . vousavècomprì ?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Ma*

Ultimo ha capito male,,puo succedere, tutti abbiamo capito che si voleva strumentalizzare il saluto dell'autrice del post....non sarebbe il casi di piantarla?o no?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, hai collegato le sinapsi.
> 
> Che paura....



 io faccio :scared: ? 

Ma va va..... mi chiamo sempre Claudio ricordi ?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo ha capito male,,puo succedere, tutti abbiamo capito che si voleva strumentalizzare il saluto dell'autrice del post....non sarebbe il casi di piantarla?o no?



:up: :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo ha capito male,,puo succedere, tutti abbiamo capito che si voleva strumentalizzare il saluto dell'autrice del post....*non sarebbe il casi di piantarla*?o no?


bravo! 
Piantiamola tutti! tanto ognuno rimane con le sue idee... e ognugno continuerà a esprimerle! Forse però se la smettiamo di litigare ogni 3 per 2 .... e dico forse .... ne usciamo vivi :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Ultimo*

Dovremmo adulare per non far andar via nuova utenza???Per questo già c'è chi ci pensa......con risultati alterni:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bravo!
> Piantiamola tutti! tanto ognuno rimane con le sue idee... e ognugno continuerà a esprimerle! Forse però se la smettiamo di litigare ogni 3 per 2 .... e dico forse .... ne usciamo vivi :mrgreen:




buongiorno simy...
il motivo della lite qual'è....

per favore nn farmi legger tutto....che poi capisco a minchia e scrivo cazzate....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovremmo adulare per non far andar via nuova utenza???Per questo già c'è chi ci pensa......con risultati alterni:rotfl:



Chissenefrega oscù! possono fare quello che vogliono. Io come te come tanti altri, saremo sempre noi stessi, e soprattutto senza fAZIONI. 

Ora comincio a capire certi discorsi passati di Minerva. Oh madonna speriamo di non aprire un'altro caso. Io detto ciò mi ammutolisco. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Ci hanno accusato ,neanche velatamente,di far fuggire nuovi utenti con le nostre opinioni...!!Nessuna lite,i soliti tentativi idioti di gente infelice!!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci hanno accusato ,neanche velatamente,di far fuggire nuovi utenti con le nostre opinioni...!!Nessuna lite,i soliti tentativi idioti di gente infelice!!



Poche parole, buono il contenuto. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Dovrebberò piantarla loro....noi abbiamo espresso solo la nostra opinione....!Sai,ci hanno provato in tutti i modi,amici interni,amici esterni....adesso così...sempre più figure di merda...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci hanno accusato ,neanche velatamente,di far fuggire nuovi utenti con le nostre opinioni...!!Nessuna lite,i soliti tentativi idioti di gente infelice!!



Anche io ho pensato che Angelica fosse fuggita.
E ho pensato che fosse fuggita per l'espressione di opinioni in un determinato modo.

Lo sai, per me il modo in cui si veicola è importante.

Non mi ricordo chi me lo disse, ma mi colpì: "chi vive bene, pensa bene, parla bene e scrive bene"

Detto questo, mi sono sbagliata. Angelica non se ne è scappata.

Rimango tuttavia dell'idea che mentre è non solo lecito ma auspicabile che tutti diciamo le nostre opinioni... dire che qualcuno è fuori di testa o fa ribrezzo o è certamente falso -no, non sto citando te, NO; NON STO CITANDO TE; NON TI STO FACENDO DIRE COSE CHE NON HAI DETTO- si è al di là dell'espressione di opinioni, ma si entra nel campo dello sbeffeggiamento se non dell'insulto.

Tra dare solo affettuose pacche sulle spalle e solo calci nel sedere, esiste tutta una serie...


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> angelo mi sei costato un rubino.... :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


+ :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Nausica*

Guarda nausica,a fare certe rimostranze sono sempre le solite persone!Tu magari sei in buona fede....altre persone non credo proprio!!!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda nausica,a fare certe rimostranze sono sempre le solite persone!Tu magari sei in buona fede....altre persone non credo proprio!!!



Sono d'accordo. Ho avuto lo stesso pensiero leggendo nausicaa.


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me è rimasto impresso un post dove però dichiaravi di essere fiera di tuo marito, nonostante tutto .penso facesse parte di un periodo nel quale ancora credevi di poter ricostruire


Mio marito ha fatto un percorso ed è riuscito ad uscire da quello schifo. C'è da dire che, anche quando ci sguazzava dentro e io non sapevo nulla, non era felice ed era distrutto dai sensi di colpa, anche fisicamente. Non è mai andato fiero di ció che ha fatto, non l'ha mai considerato sano. Questo è il motivo per cui ho provato a restargli accanto.

Lui è riuscito in molte cose, certi errori non credo li ripeterebbe, nemmeno con un'altra donna. E di questo gliene va dato atto.

Il fatto che io l'abbia lasciato dipende da altri fattori, dal fatto che è un uomo depresso, fragile e immaturo, che non sono mai più riuscita ad amare e a percepire come compagno. Ma ció non vuol dire che non apprezzi il fatto che abbia tentato di cambiare e che, in parte, abbia ottenuto dei risultati in questo senso.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda nausica,*a fare certe rimostranze sono sempre le solite persone*!Tu magari sei in buona fede....altre persone non credo proprio!!!



Bè, potresti vederla come coerenza 

Sulla buona fede, sono in disaccordo con te, ma ritengo inutile discuterne... in fondo non c'è stata alcuna lite questa volta.


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma su un forum di puttanieri che t'aspetti di trovarci, esattamente?


Non mi aspettavo niente. Volevo capire un mondo che mi è crollato addosso da un momento all'altro, che non conoscevo, di cui avevo solo sentito parlare e che nel giro di una sera è entrato a far parte della mia vita di moglie e madre.

Sono stati mesi in cui cercavo ossessivamente, che cosa non lo so neanch'io.


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, ci credo. Hai voglia. Ma a te capita mai di fare pensieri su altri uomini? A pagamento, dico. Sai che esistono, vero? E se ti venisse il prurito, diciamo, lui (tuo marito) come pensi la prenderebbe?




Allora ti rispondo:
fino ad ora non mi capita di fare simili pensieri. Diciamo che non mi interessa affatto fare questa prova.
Quando e se mi interesserà, anzi, per dirla alla tua maniera, se mi venisse il prurito mio marito sarebbe il primo a saperlo.
Come la prenderebbe?
Te lo dirò dopo avergliene parlato...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Talvolta si legge per come meglio ci aggrada.
> 
> Vedi ad esempio cosa ha scritto Joey ? Inizialmente quando quando ho letto, mi sono detto ma come si permette di chiamare puttanieri noi del forum, poi mi sono detto, ma si! siamo in un forum di tradimento, ci stanno i traditi ed i traditori. I traditi sono cornuti, i traditori della merce non in vendita per soldi ma solo per il gusto che meglio aggrada loro.
> 
> Altri possono dare un significato diverso a quello che Joey ha scritto. Ognuno può, come io può.



Ma mica parlava di questo forum


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche a me.
> 
> Pena anche perchè mi chiedo che tipo di rapporto abbia con il sesso (che per me è il piacere per eccellenza) una donna che 'deve' succhiare cazzi a nastro.
> 
> ...



stai parlando di te, vero?
perchè non vedo come si potrebbe parlare così a nome di qualcun - generico - altro


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma mica parlava di questo forum



Mi verrebbe da risponderti per come hanno risposto a me. 
Ma ti scrivo, leggiti le ultime pagine, tutto è stato chiarito.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe da risponderti per come hanno risposto a me.
> Ma ti scrivo, leggiti le ultime pagine, tutto è stato chiarito.



Scusa, ho risposto senza accorgermi che la discussione era andata avanti di diverse pagine


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non mi aspettavo niente. Volevo capire un mondo che mi è crollato addosso da un momento all'altro, che non conoscevo, di cui avevo solo sentito parlare e che nel giro di una sera è entrato a far parte della mia vita di moglie e madre.
> 
> Sono stati mesi in cui cercavo ossessivamente, che cosa non lo so neanch'io.



Va bene. Adesso l'hai capito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io provo un enorme FASTIDIO!!!!Ognuno ha le proprie idee,Diletta ha le sue, non le condivido ma è in buona fede,ci mancherebbe....!Quello che non mi sta per nulla bene è il "CONTINUO STRUMENTALIZZARE" di alcune forumiste....!Angela non è scappata e subito son accorse le"Solite DIVINE"a sposare una causa ridicola e risibile.....!Nessuno ha trattato angela male, NESSUNO,se poi quello che scriviamo, ad angela non piace....problemi suoi...!!Invece no...la solita parata dei soliti"Angela è fuggita"..."L'avete fatta fuggire"...".la sconfitta del forum"....!!Ma piantatela una buona volta....!!Chiara ti reputo una donna in gamba e sveglia....lascia TEBE ad i suoi deliri di onnipotenza....*non sposare cause stupide*.....perchè è proprio l'idea che  dai ,*capisco l'amicizia....però*....!!!Alla DIVINA  darei il solito consiglio:cerca un pretesto più valido per stuzziacarmi... cercati amici di spessore.....alla tua età potresti anche piantarla con i giochini stupidi!!



Oscuro, ti prego di non trascendere prima di rileggere attentamente
io non ho sposato nessuna causa stupida, nemmeno per amicizia

ho scritto cose a mio nome e non per difendere Tebe o Joey o chicchessia


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa, ho risposto senza accorgermi che la discussione era andata avanti di diverse pagine



:bacio:


----------



## angelo_merkel (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma su un forum di puttanieri che t'aspetti di trovarci, esattamente?


sei un puttaniere?non mi risulta. e con me siamo già in due. quindi perché? E non sto e non voglio polemizzare così. evitiamo (spero) di azzuffarci


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2012)

angelo_merkel ha detto:


> sei un puttaniere?non mi risulta. e con me siamo già in due. quindi perché? E non sto e non voglio polemizzare così. evitiamo (spero) di azzuffarci



Perchè cosa?


----------



## angelo_merkel (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè cosa?


Avevo anche io capito parlassi di tradi e chiedevo perché definirlo un covo di puttanieri visto che nin tutti lo sono qui.


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> CI ho pensato su un attimo, poi ho cercato di parlarne con una persona che conosco che ha fatto la escort.
> 
> *E' difficile da spiegare, e qui vengo, alla mia amica escort, che molti uomini per prendersi questo momento tutto per loro, e sappi che è di evasione, come se ci trasformassimo per due ore in un pornodivo, PREFERISCANO di gran lunga una a pagamento che non una donna diremo che non la dà per soldi. Perchè per molti uomini, la donna a pagamento, costa meno che non la donna a non pagamento. Dove i costi sono anche i pericoli, di affezionarsi, di innamorarsi, di venire beccati. Perchè molti uomini sanno che se entrano nel cuore di una donna, poi lei non si acconteterà di una scopata e via.
> QUesti uomini non vogliono trovarsi in situazioni disdicevoli.
> ...



Conte, hai focalizzato molto bene il fulcro del tema.

E azzardo un altro pensiero che so essere mio senza alcuna manipolazione:
chi opta per quel tipo di evasione è un uomo maturo e responsabile, un uomo che non vuole mettersi in situazioni pericolose che possano seriamente minare un matrimonio.
In sintesi: un uomo affidabile e sicuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora ti rispondo:
> fino ad ora non mi capita di fare simili pensieri. Diciamo che non mi interessa affatto fare questa prova.
> Quando e se mi interesserà, anzi, per dirla alla tua maniera, se mi venisse il prurito mio marito sarebbe il primo a saperlo.
> Come la prenderebbe?
> Te lo dirò dopo avergliene parlato...


Sembri uscita da qui:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Stepford_Wives


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sembri uscita da qui:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Stepford_Wives



Buongiorno Blow

e tutti.


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, hai focalizzato molto bene il fulcro del tema.
> 
> E azzardo un altro pensiero che so essere mio senza alcuna manipolazione:
> chi opta per quel tipo di evasione è un uomo maturo e responsabile, un uomo che non vuole mettersi in situazioni pericolose che possano seriamente minare un matrimonio.
> In sintesi: un uomo affidabile e sicuro.



tipo George Best?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> tipo George Best?:mrgreen:


Ho speso gran parte dei miei soldi in alcol, macchine e donne........ilo resto l'ho sperperato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *A me l'idiota totale sembra lei....anzi è lei*!!!





oscuro ha detto:


> Lo ama????Si preoccupa della reazione della mammina a 50anni.... non vuole restare da sola...quindi ha inteso risolvere il problema prendendo uno tsunami di cazzo..*ti sembra una donna dotatta di intelletto?*





oscuro ha detto:


> Non ha una reazione da donna che ama fidati....!Una donna che ama reagisce,si dispera,*questa ha solo allargato quelle natiche raggrinzite e avvizzite!!*!





oscuro ha detto:


> Questa è tarata!!!!





oscuro ha detto:


> Che scena pietosa,questa scopre di essere cornuta,e si fa trovare a gambe all'aria dentro al letto..*.da voltastomaco*...!





oscuro ha detto:


> Si ringrazia che avalla la tua *sciatteria mentale.*...un saluto a diletta potevi pure farlo cazzo...!!!


questo è quanto hai scritto, Oscuro (una parte)

reiterati commenti che esprimono la tua opinione aggiungendo note di colore che a me nel 99% dei casi risultano divertenti,ma che in questo caso, rivolti a un'utente che ha raccontato come sta cercando di affrontare un problema, risultano esasperanti.

ti dico subito che sono d'accordo con te: il modo in cui Angelica sta cercando di risolvere il problema è sbagliato, a mio avviso.

mi sono limitata a riscontrare che l'altro giorno, un utente di questo forum che si è rivolto a Circe in modo ruvido (a torto o a ragione) è stato praticamente _linciato _sulla pubblica piazza per pagine e pagine, con annesso intervento dell'Admin opportunamente approvato e smeraldato, da quegli stessi che ieri _linciavano_ Angelica

e sia Circe che Angelica, sono due tradite: persone che comunque stanno vivendo momenti di disagio, emotivamente altalenanti

il concetto dei due pesi e due misure consiste proprio in questo: 
a me potete rubinarmi, insultarmi,dirmi che sono una puttana e mio marito un chuckold e via di questo passo, tanto lo sapete bene che vi piscio in testa a tutti.
con altri io trovo che bisogna essere più cauti, e lo dico anche per me, che spesso e volentieri sono dura nell'espressione

io non entro a difenderti mentre litighi con Cheater o con altri: tu di battaglie ne hai sostenute tante, fuori e dentro qui, troppe perchè un intervento da parte mia possa essere rilevante

o la cosa veramente importante per te, Oscuro, è quella di ribadire a oltranza le tue idee?
serve a questo il forum?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, hai focalizzato molto bene il fulcro del tema.
> 
> *E azzardo un altro pensiero che so essere mio senza alcuna manipolazione:
> *chi opta per quel tipo di evasione è un uomo maturo e responsabile, un uomo che non vuole mettersi in situazioni pericolose che possano seriamente minare un matrimonio.
> In sintesi: un uomo affidabile e sicuro.



Non azzardare troppo che è meglio.


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ho speso gran parte dei miei soldi in alcol, macchine e donne........ilo resto l'ho sperperato



così ha detto! amen:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sembri uscita da qui:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Stepford_Wives




Sì, lo conosco.

Non mi ci ritrovo mica tanto però: io non mi percepisco una moglie docile e sottomessa.
Se mai una donna che riesce ad andare un po' oltre quei confini convenzionali e capisco anche che non sia lo "standard" per una moglie.


----------



## Duchessa (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, hai focalizzato molto bene il fulcro del tema.
> 
> E azzardo un altro pensiero che so essere mio senza alcuna manipolazione:
> chi opta per quel tipo di evasione è un uomo maturo e responsabile, un uomo che non vuole mettersi in situazioni pericolose che possano seriamente minare un matrimonio.
> In sintesi: un uomo affidabile e sicuro.


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
Ho resistito in piedi finora ma oggi mi hai definitivamente stesa al suolo.


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, hai focalizzato molto bene il fulcro del tema.
> 
> E azzardo un altro pensiero che so essere mio senza alcuna manipolazione:
> chi opta per quel tipo di evasione è un uomo maturo e responsabile, un uomo che non vuole mettersi in situazioni pericolose che possano seriamente minare un matrimonio.
> In sintesi: un uomo affidabile e sicuro.


In effetti quando dico a qualcuno che mio marito andava a puttane mi invidiano un po' tutti. Pensandoci, quando mi ricapita di trovare un uomo così maturo e responsabile? Quasi quasi sono tentata di fare un salto sul forum di recensioni di escort per cercare tra gli utenti un possibile compagno, così almeno vado sul sicuro.


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non azzardare troppo che è meglio.




Meglio per chi?
Per la morale ipocrita che possiedi tu?
O per il falso perbenismo che ancora possiedi tu?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In effetti quando dico a qualcuno che mio marito andava a puttane mi invidiano un po' tutti. Pensandoci, quando mi ricapita di trovare un uomo così maturo e responsabile? Quasi quasi sono tentata di fare un salto sul forum di recensioni di escort per cercare tra gli utenti un possibile compagno, così almeno vado sul sicuro.


Stavo scrivendo una battuta!! meno male mi sono trattenuto.


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Meglio per chi?
> Per la morale ipocrita che possiedi tu?
> O per il falso perbenismo che ancora possiedi tu?



ma invece secondo te un uomo perbene con valori morali come si comporta?
va a puttane o non è obbligatorio?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> Ho resistito in piedi finora ma oggi mi hai definitivamente stesa al suolo.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, lo conosco.
> 
> Non mi ci ritrovo mica tanto però: io non mi percepisco una moglie docile e sottomessa.
> Se mai una donna che riesce ad andare un po' oltre quei confini convenzionali e capisco anche che non sia lo "standard" per una moglie.



Ma tu vai oltre malamente. Sei una che, in breve, ha accettato uno status quo che ti ha imposto da tuo marito, confortato da psicologo e prete, confondendolo per la normalità e trovando serenità, se non felicità, in una serie di stronzate da oscar per la sceneggiatura, regia ed, ehm, montaggio. Andando dritti al nocciolo, diciamo. Tu tutto dovresti fare tranne dare consigli a chicchessia, se questo fosse un mondo perfetto, e purtroppo non lo è.
Prova ad informare tua marito che hai voglia di altro. Provaci, anche se non ti va veramente, giusto per vedere che faccia fa. Provaci un po', avanti. E vediamo poi come va a finire.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Meglio per chi?
> Per la morale ipocrita che possiedi tu?
> O per il falso perbenismo che ancora possiedi tu?


Meglio per te.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se tu che devi leggere.
> Era riferito all'altro sito.
> 
> Dai Ultimo, collega le sinapsi per favore e rileggi



Stà diventando davvero dura capirsi.....

Come quando stó con un gruppo di anzianotti un pó sordi 
che uno chiede una cosa e l'altro ne risponde un'altra


Mi viene in mente questa barzelletta 

Tra anziani: “Ho appena comprato un nuovo apparecchio acustico. Mi è costato 1000 euro, ma è il meglio del meglio. Praticamente perfetto!”
“Davvero?”, risponde l’amico “Di che marca è?”
“Le dodici e trenta!”


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> Ho resistito in piedi finora ma oggi mi hai definitivamente stesa al suolo.



:up:

Però una cosa a favore di Diletta la vorrei dire.
Siamo in un sito dove si uniscono traditori e traditi, dove nascono nuove espressioni e forme per cambiare un contenuto inequivocabile che tutti conosciamo, e non fatemi dire gli epiteti attribuiti ai traditi e traditori, Quindi che voglio dire? voglio semplicemente dire Diletta pensa quello che ha scritto, è un suo pensiero, stop.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu vai oltre malamente. Sei una che, in breve, ha accettato uno status quo che ti ha imposto da tuo marito, confortato da psicologo e prete, confondendolo per la normalità e trovando serenità, se non felicità, in una serie di stronzate da oscar per la sceneggiatura, regia ed, ehm, montaggio. Andando dritti al nocciolo, diciamo. Tu tutto dovresti fare tranne dare consigli a chicchessia, se questo fosse un mondo perfetto, e purtroppo non lo è.
> Prova ad informare tua marito che hai voglia di altro. Provaci, anche se non ti va veramente, giusto per vedere che faccia fa. Provaci un po', avanti. E vediamo poi come va a finire.


QUoto questo per quotarli tutti, compresi quelli che non hai ancora scritto,mi risparmi la fatica di commentare


----------



## tesla (10 Ottobre 2012)

non ho capito bene, ma era ironica la faccenda dell'uomo che dimostra maturità andando con delle prostitute?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Stà diventando davvero dura capirsi.....
> 
> Come quando stó con un gruppo di anzianotti un pó sordi
> che uno chiede una cosa e l'altro ne risponde un'altra
> ...


Nel contesto mi ritrovo nominato, e essendo stato nominato ribadisco un concetto espresso prima, quando sbaglio lo ammetto. E non creo ne cerco alternative per andare avanti.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito bene, ma era ironica la faccenda dell'uomo che dimostra maturità andando con delle prostitute?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito bene, ma era ironica la faccenda dell'uomo che dimostra maturità andando con delle prostitute?



no Tesla, era il pensieriodi Diletta

prendiamone atto e alla via così


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito bene, ma era ironica la faccenda dell'uomo che dimostra maturità andando con delle prostitute?



come mai ti viene questo dubbio?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> come mai ti viene questo dubbio?:mrgreen:


:mrgreen: ma che fai aizzi ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> Ho resistito in piedi finora ma oggi mi hai definitivamente stesa al suolo.





Sole ha detto:


> In effetti quando dico a qualcuno che mio marito andava a puttane mi invidiano un po' tutti. Pensandoci, quando mi ricapita di trovare un uomo così maturo e responsabile? Quasi quasi sono tentata di fare un salto sul forum di recensioni di escort per cercare tra gli utenti un possibile compagno, così almeno vado sul sicuro.




Ma invece basterebbe rifletterci un po' su che vi aprireste alla giusta comprensione.
Un uomo che, in un momento suo particolare, avverte quella certa frenesia che lo spinge a volersi distrarre, se è furbo e oculato, nonché responsabile, si rivolge appunto ad una escort.
E così facendo, non minaccia il proprio matrimonio.
Perché un uomo, prima di buttarsi in una situazione a rischio, lo percepisce di essere in una fase "porchesca".
E quando è in quella fase lì, non c'è niente da fare, prima o poi ci riesce a mettersi nei casini.

Quindi, ancora una volta, tanto di cappello per l'orientamento professionista del settore.
Anzi, gli darei un bel 10 come voto.

Se poi, gli passano i bollenti spiriti, tanto meglio, soprattutto per il portafoglio...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel contesto mi ritrovo nominato, e essendo stato nominato ribadisco un concetto espresso prima, quando sbaglio lo ammetto. E non creo ne cerco alternative per andare avanti.


Lo so ...

Ero ironica ...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Però una cosa a favore di Diletta la vorrei dire.
> Siamo in un sito dove si uniscono traditori e traditi, dove nascono nuove espressioni e forme per cambiare un contenuto inequivocabile che tutti conosciamo, e non fatemi dire gli epiteti attribuiti ai traditi e traditori, Quindi che voglio dire? voglio semplicemente dire Diletta pensa quello che ha scritto, è un suo pensiero, stop.


Intanto non è un suo pensiero. E questo mi sembra fondamentale per capire.
Secondo, non è che lei ci va piano con chi non la pensa come lei.....iopocriti, moralisti, ecc ecc
E se tieni conto che la metà della gente che le da contro qui dentro ha tradito, vorrebbe tradire ecc direi che moralisti se lo può risparmiare.
Quello che Diletta non capisce è che se avesse detto: mio marito è un "disgraziato" ma io lo amo così tanto che non mi interessa, probabilmente l'effetto sarebbe stato "contenta te contenti tutti". Quello che non va giù è che "tutti gli uomini vanno a escort, tutti gli uomini tradiscono, la natura degli uomini è questa, ecc ecc come giustificazione del fatto che SUO marito è così


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Quasi quasi faccio un sondaggio. Se lo trovo adeguato a certi parametri, farò il puttaniero :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma invece basterebbe rifletterci un po' su che vi aprireste alla giusta comprensione.
> *Un uomo che, in un momento suo particolare, avverte quella certa frenesia che lo spinge a volersi distrarre,* se è furbo e oculato, nonché responsabile, si rivolge appunto ad una escort.
> E così facendo, non minaccia il proprio matrimonio.
> Perché un uomo, prima di buttarsi in una situazione a rischio, lo percepisce di essere in una fase "porchesca".
> ...


stai eludendo da tempo una domanda

perchè non potresti esserci tu al posto di quell'uomo?
tu o qualsiasi altra donna


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito bene, ma era ironica la faccenda dell'uomo che dimostra maturità andando con delle prostitute?


no


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma invece basterebbe rifletterci un po' su che vi aprireste alla giusta comprensione.
> *Un uomo che, in un momento suo particolare, avverte quella certa frenesia che lo spinge a volersi distrarre, se è furbo e oculato, nonché responsabile, si rivolge appunto ad una escort.
> E così facendo, non minaccia il proprio matrimonio.
> *Perché un uomo, prima di buttarsi in una situazione a rischio, lo percepisce di essere in una fase "porchesca".
> ...


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Duchessa (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Però una cosa a favore di Diletta la vorrei dire.
> Siamo in un sito dove si uniscono traditori e traditi, dove nascono nuove espressioni e forme per cambiare un contenuto inequivocabile che tutti conosciamo, e non fatemi dire gli epiteti attribuiti ai traditi e traditori, Quindi che voglio dire? voglio semplicemente dire Diletta pensa quello che ha scritto,* è un suo pensiero*, stop.


Pensiero che CASUALMENTE coincide con quello del prete, dello psicologo, di Conte e di non ricordo chi altri la vedrebbe bene ferma là.
La cosa preoccupante non è tanto il vederla aggrappata al sua matrimonio/suo marito, quanto il vederla a aggrappata a idee altrui.


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Pensiero che CASUALMENTE coincide con quello del prete, dello psicologo, di Conte e di non ricordo chi altri la vedrebbe bene ferma là.
> *La cosa preoccupante non è tanto il vederla aggrappata al sua matrimonio/suo marito, quanto il vederla a aggrappata a idee altrui*.



straquoto e approvo :up:


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma invece basterebbe rifletterci un po' su che vi aprireste alla giusta comprensione.
> Un uomo che, in un momento suo particolare, avverte quella certa frenesia che lo spinge a volersi distrarre, se è furbo e oculato, nonché responsabile, si rivolge appunto ad una escort.
> E così facendo, non minaccia il proprio matrimonio.
> Perché un uomo, prima di buttarsi in una situazione a rischio, lo percepisce di essere in una fase "porchesca".
> ...


Diletta, perdonami. Provo a spiegarti come la vedo, senza ironia questa volta.
Mettiamo che qualcuno voglia ucciderti. Mettiamo che tu possa scegliere come morire: con una puntura o una pugnalata. Mettiamo che tu dica di preferire una puntura...è la tua opinione, si puó non condividerla, ma tu preferisci così e va bene.
Ma un conto è dire che preferiresti morire con un'iniezione piuttosto che con una pugnalata. Un altro è dire che farsi fare un'iniezione letale equivale a non morire affatto e che, anzi, chi ti uccide così ti fa pure un favore.
Mi segui adesso?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma invece basterebbe rifletterci un po' su che vi aprireste alla giusta comprensione.
> Un uomo che, in un momento suo particolare, avverte quella certa frenesia che lo spinge a volersi distrarre, se è furbo e oculato, nonché responsabile, si rivolge appunto ad una escort.
> E così facendo, non minaccia il proprio matrimonio.
> Perché un uomo, prima di buttarsi in una situazione a rischio, lo percepisce di essere in una fase "porchesca".
> ...



Diletta, però, non esagerare dai.

Un uomo che ossessivamente va con prostitute ed escort non è la stessa cosa di un uomo che per una volta vuole provare questa cosa...

Ci sono casi e casi.

Lo sai che apprezzo tutto il percorso che hai fatto per capire tuo marito, e per ricominciare su nuove basi.
Ma ultimamente sono anche io colpita da un tuo generalizzare.

Io posso amare e stimare un uomo che ama scopare fuori (con patti chiari).
Ma non credo che siano tutti così. Posso credere che sia il meglio per me, lui, posso pensare che la sua passionalità non possa essere disgiunta da una certa dose di sesso extraconiugale.
Ma non dimenticare che ci sono uomini che se ne stanno a  casuccia.

Ci sono uomini che rifuggono le prostitute perchè lo sentono umiliante per le donne e per loro stessi.
Ci sono uomini che vogliono provare quel sesso pubblicizzato per una volta, e uomini che ci vanno sempre proprio perchè hanno una concezione della donna degradante e degradata.

Direi che il meglio è cercare di attenersi al caso di cui si parla... per Angelica non ho ancora capito se si tratta di un comportamento reiterato o occasionale.
per Sole, suo marito aveva un GROSSISSIMO problema...


----------



## tesla (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no Tesla, era il pensieriodi Diletta
> 
> prendiamone atto e alla via così





free ha detto:


> come mai ti viene questo dubbio?:mrgreen:


ero dispiaciuta e volevo sincerarmi



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma invece basterebbe rifletterci un po' su che vi aprireste alla giusta comprensione.
> Un uomo che, in un momento suo particolare, avverte quella certa frenesia che lo spinge a volersi distrarre, se è furbo e oculato, nonché responsabile, si rivolge appunto ad una escort.
> E così facendo, non minaccia il proprio matrimonio.
> Perché un uomo, prima di buttarsi in una situazione a rischio, lo percepisce di essere in una fase "porchesca".
> ...



la giusta comprensione, imho, va' da caso a caso, ovvero: sei malato, una specie di ninfomane al maschile che non so come si dica e quindi per via della tua patologia devi scopare  come una scimmia arboricola.
un bulimico del sesso, ecco.
posso pensare che esista una categoria umana che viene preso dalla smania, come i giocatori d'azzardo o gli alcoolisti.
al di fuori di questa categoria dipende, se mi voglio dare pace pensando che sia accettabile (da me) liberissima, se invece penso di inserire questa bizzarria in uno dei massimi sistemi, o in un dogma allora no.

il matrimonio non è un fortino da difendere a costo della vita.
perchè dentro la parola matrimonio non  c'è chissà quale coacervo di sacralità.
ci dovrebbe essere almeno serenità e felicità. quindi non pigiarci dentro a forza delle cose "normali£ che normali non sono.


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu vai oltre malamente. Sei una che, in breve, ha accettato uno status quo che ti ha imposto da tuo marito, confortato da psicologo e prete, confondendolo per la normalità e trovando serenità, se non felicità, in una serie di stronzate da oscar per la sceneggiatura, regia ed, ehm, montaggio. Andando dritti al nocciolo, diciamo. Tu tutto dovresti fare tranne dare consigli a chicchessia, se questo fosse un mondo perfetto, e purtroppo non lo è.
> Prova ad informare tua marito che hai voglia di altro. Provaci, anche se non ti va veramente, giusto per vedere che faccia fa. Provaci un po', avanti. E vediamo poi come va a finire.



Ma infatti mi limito a dare la mia opinione, come tutti mi sembra.
E scrivo proprio perché questo nostro mondo tutto è fuorché perfetto, e sto dicendo la tua stessa cosa.
Ma bisogna viverci al meglio e cercare di trovare delle soluzioni, altrimenti ci buttiamo tutti insieme da un viadotto dell'autostrada e chi si è visto si è visto... 
Che non sia il mondo dell'eden penso che lo sappiano anche i sassi...

Stai attento a leggere bene:
ho proprio precisato che sono conscia del fatto che la mia visione non rappresenti la normalità in senso lato, ma è la mia visione e non soltanto la mia comunque.
Altra precisazione d'obbligo: mio marito non mi impone proprio un cavolo di nulla, anzi, desidererebbe tanto di essere catapultato nel periodo del romanzo che citavi prima tu...e io mi ci diverto un mucchio a sbeffeggiarlo.

Ma perché vuoi proprio che veda la sua faccia a dirgli quello che vuoi che dica...
Cosa pensi che mostrerebbe, se non un po' di delusione a pensare che non è più idoneo come amante per me.
E come pensi che andrebbe a finire?
In una sonora risata...della serie: "ma mi prendi per il culo...maddai!"

Tu non hai ancora capito il livello di complicità che abbiamo noi...per te è impensabile solo pensarlo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Duchessa, Farfalla,Simy*

Sono d'accordo con voi, però dobbiamo contemplare anche il fatto che una persona viva felice anche aggrappandosi a idee non sue
idee che comunque le creano quell'area di comfort dalla quale vorrà uscire quando avrà la spinta giusta per farlo


come Angelica ha ammesso che non vuole separarsi da suo marito in questo momento (pur nel disagio in cui vive)

noi possiamo spenderci in tutti i modi più o meno dolci, più o meno burberi per farle capire che potrebbe stare meglio di così, ma la spinta motivazionale verrà solo da lei quando sarà il SUO momento


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma invece basterebbe rifletterci un po' su che vi aprireste alla giusta comprensione.
> Un uomo che, in un momento suo particolare, avverte quella certa frenesia che lo spinge a volersi distrarre, se è furbo e oculato, nonché responsabile, si rivolge appunto ad una escort.
> E così facendo, non minaccia il proprio matrimonio.
> Perché un uomo, prima di buttarsi in una situazione a rischio, lo percepisce di essere in una fase "porchesca".
> ...



guarda che ti stai contraddicendo alla grande
mi spiace fare riferimenti personali, ma per capire: allora tuo marito (o chiunque) che è andato a puttane ed è stato beccato da te, come lo ritieni? ancora furbo, oculato e responsabile? 
intendo dire: se era così responsabile dal non voler rischiare il matrimonio, come mai l'hai scoperto e ha messo a rischio il matrimonio?

oppure forse intendi dire che tuo marito avrebbe potuto, bontà sua, fare le cose fatte bene e quindi nessun rischio?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Pensiero che CASUALMENTE coincide con quello del prete, dello psicologo, di Conte e di non ricordo chi altri la vedrebbe bene ferma là.
> La cosa preoccupante non è tanto il vederla aggrappata al sua matrimonio/suo marito, quanto il vederla a aggrappata a idee altrui.



Se si aggrappa alle idee altrui fa male, se segue invece una sua convinzione allora il discorso cambia.


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> stai eludendo da tempo una domanda
> 
> perchè non potresti esserci tu al posto di quell'uomo?
> tu o qualsiasi altra donna




Ma non la volevo eludere...

certo che ci potrei essere io o qualsiasi altra donna.
Si parla di uomini perché con le escort ci vanno loro.

E ti posso anche dire che mi incazzo con quella che sono io chiedendomi come mai io non abbia ancora avuto voglia di altro...pensa un po'.
Sembra un diversivo così piacevole e io...non ho voglia di provare (finora).
Cazzo!
Proprio io che sono così in credito.

Allora penso al vecchio proverbio: il pane capita a chi non ha i denti...


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la giusta comprensione, imho, va' da caso a caso, ovvero: sei malato, una specie di ninfomane al maschile che non so come si dica e quindi per via della tua patologia devi scopare  come una scimmia arboricola.
> un bulimico del sesso, ecco.
> posso pensare che esista una categoria umana che viene preso dalla smania, come i giocatori d'azzardo o gli alcoolisti.
> al di fuori di questa categoria dipende, se mi voglio dare pace pensando che sia accettabile (da me) liberissima, se invece penso di inserire questa bizzarria in uno dei massimi sistemi, o in un dogma allora no.
> ...


Come sempre sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che ti stai contraddicendo alla grande
> mi spiace fare riferimenti personali, ma per capire: allora tuo marito (o chiunque) che è andato a puttane ed è stato beccato da te, come lo ritieni? ancora furbo, oculato e responsabile?
> intendo dire: se era così responsabile dal non voler rischiare il matrimonio, come mai l'hai scoperto e ha messo a rischio il matrimonio?
> 
> oppure forse intendi dire che tuo marito avrebbe potuto, bontà sua, fare le cose fatte bene e quindi nessun rischio?



Ma tu non conosci la storia...

magari ci fosse andato...anche con la più stupenda del mondo!
L'avrei ritenuto come ho detto prima.

Invece, lui ha fatto proprio il contrario e ha messo in pericolo il matrimonio. 
E che pericolo...


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma tu non conosci la storia...
> 
> magari ci fosse andato...anche con la più stupenda del mondo!
> L'avrei ritenuto come ho detto prima.
> ...



ma in che senso ha fatto il contrario?
hai scoperto che voleva prendere appuntamenti ma poi non è andato?
giuro non capisco


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se si aggrappa alle idee altrui fa male, se segue invece una sua convinzione allora il discorso cambia.




Clà, come fanno ad essere nella mia testa!
Eppure devono essere da qualche parte là dentro, sanno tutto loro!!


----------



## Duchessa (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con voi, però dobbiamo contemplare anche il fatto che una persona viva felice anche aggrappandosi a idee non sue
> idee che comunque le creano quell'area di comfort dalla quale vorrà uscire quando avrà la spinta giusta per farlo
> 
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo. Per ora questa è la "sua" situazione migliore. Forse non è pronta per una cosa diversa, forse non lo sarà mai; forse non la desidera, forse non ha le risorse per affrontala (servono pure quelle...), forse le avrà.
Ma allora forse è il tempo di interrompere tutto questo fiume di parole, che non è più fecondo.
Noi, o meglio.. voi almeno con lei avete tentato


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma in che senso ha fatto il contrario?
> hai scoperto che voleva prendere appuntamenti ma poi non è andato?
> giuro non capisco


no, aveva un'amante che non era escort....quindi si parla di amore e di matrimonio messo in discussione.....


----------



## Duchessa (10 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ero dispiaciuta e volevo sincerarmi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tesla.. Milioni di persone pensano il contrario, e vivono la vita intera seguendo dogmi.


----------



## mirtilla (10 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Premetto che fai bene a sfinirlo......
> Ma perchè pensi che dicendo tutto la situazione precipiti....sei dubbiosa su altri problemi.....?
> In questo modo stai recuperando solo tu e lui manco si rende conto di niente.....



Infatti, e megari non lo stramazzi abbastanza e va a finire che ne ha due con cui sollazzarsi!
No cara, approvo in toto quello che stai facendo, ma con lui no, stai sbagliando, devi metterlo al corrente che sai tutto e che vuoi continuare a dividere la vita con lui, ma si deve assumere le sue responsabilità. Se vuole stare con te che sia solo con te.
Patti chiari con tra i coniugi, sempre, e coerenza, lealtà e sincerità.
Sennò che ci si sposa a fà???


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Clà, come fanno ad essere nella mia testa!
> Eppure devono essere da qualche parte là dentro, sanno tutto loro!!



Infatti come spesso accade, uno scrive una cosa l'altro ne capisce un'altra. E soprattutto ci si permette di essere sicuri di sapere ciò che l'altro vuole dire o che ha dentro. Quando invece è soltanto l'espressione di quello che loro hanno dentro, sempre che sia sincero il concetto che si esprime. E su questo qualche dubbio credimi, c'è.


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no, aveva un'amante che non era escort....quindi si parla di amore e di matrimonio messo in discussione.....



ok grazie, ora ho capito:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ok grazie, ora ho capito:mrgreen:



Weee 53 pagine hai capito!! e le hai capite in due righi! che donna che sei free :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Weee 53 pagine hai capito!! e le hai capite in due righi! che donna che sei free :mrgreen::rotfl:



visto che roba? sembrava che non ce la potessi fare, e invece...tsk tsk!


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Diletta, perdonami. Provo a spiegarti come la vedo, senza ironia questa volta.
> Mettiamo che qualcuno voglia ucciderti. Mettiamo che tu possa scegliere come morire: con una puntura o una pugnalata. Mettiamo che tu dica di preferire una puntura...è la tua opinione, si puó non condividerla, ma tu preferisci così e va bene.
> Ma un conto è dire che preferiresti morire con un'iniezione piuttosto che con una pugnalata. Un altro è dire che farsi fare un'iniezione letale equivale a non morire affatto e che, anzi, chi ti uccide così ti fa pure un favore.
> Mi segui adesso?



Penso di seguirti.
Ma ora segui me.
Se a un marito, dopo tot anni di matrimonio, gli capita di provare una certa "vogliuzza" e questa cosa è come un tarlo, è nella sua testa perché è un periodo così, cosa consigli allora?

Perché vedi, anch'io ragionavo per concetti ideali e moralistici, ma questi non mi risolvono un bel nulla all'atto pratico...il problema resta lì, insoluto.

Allora, visto che ho un cervello vedo di farlo ragionare trovando il rimedio adatto alla situazione di quel momento.
Rimedio che possa andare bene ad entrambi.
Io sto applicando questo sistema e a me personalmente sta dando dei risultati.
Lo so che è pragmatismo puro, ma anche la vita lo è.


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

In un mio post precedente ho parlato d'incoerenza. Ora voglio provare a spiegare cosa intendo.

Premessa 1: Essendo uomo, parlo da uomo riferendomi ad escort del mondo femminile, ma il discorso è ambivalente, e quindi risposte del tipo: Si ma anche gli uomini...........non servono.

Premessa 2: Parlo di escort per scelta, non mi riferisco a schiave costrette a suon di botte a stare sulla strada (Mi associo a Nausicaa nella maledizione di distruzione del pisello a chi le sfrutta e chi le paga).

Del mio contatto col mondo in questione ho parlato in passato e non ho voglia di ripetermi, se volete andate a ricercarvi il post in cui parlavo di Siberia e Brasile e leggete.

Piccola storia.

Qualche anno fa, appena arrivato in questa landa chtulesca dove sono ora, avevo due opportunità: o cambiavo la topografia dell'appartamento dove vivevo a forza di capocciate sui muri oppure trovavo qualcosa da fare la sera (non conoscevo nessuno).
Presi la palla al balzo e mi segnai ad una scuola di salsa, pur sapendo già ballare. Dopo qualche mese, il maestro (un paraculo che la metà bastava), dopo la lezione mi chiede se voglio andare con lui a ballare. Andiamo in questo locale e fra una cosa e l'altra conosciamo due ragazze bielorusse (meglio dire che lui le conosce e mi tira dentro). Senza tirarla per le lunghe, alla chiusura del locale, lui era già sparito da un pezzo con una delle due e io mi ritrovo con l'altra praticamente in coma etilico da quanto aveva bevuto (cazzo se bevono le bielorusse). Provo a chiederle se ricordava l'albergo dove alloggiava ma farfuglia parole in russo che non capisco. Provo a chiamare il maestro, che era con l'amica, ma niente, ovviamente cellulare spento. Provo a prenderle il cellulare per vedere se riesco a ricavarne qualche informazione: peggio che andar di notte, era tutto in cirillico. Cosa fare ? Se ti lascio così, vestita così, alle tre di notte in V.le Bligny, hai un'aspettativa di stupro di un paio di minuti al massimo. Che faccio con questa mò. Taxi e la porto a casa mia, poi si vedrà. Per le scale mi sembrava di portare la Pietà di Michelangelo. Arrivo a casa, la spoglio (il minimo indispensabile, non pensate a male), la metto a letto e me ne vado a dormire sul divano.

La mattina dopo la tipa si sveglia e ovviamente ricorda poco o niente della serata.

Who are you ? E' la prima cosa che mi chiede.

Santa Claus. E' la prima cosa che rispondo.

Insomm, mentre preparo il caffè, le spiego tutto quello che è successo, e piano piano la memoria le ritorna. Doccia, colazione, si rimette in sesto, ringraziamenti per non averla lasciata da sola, e se ne torna al suo albergo.

Nel pomeriggio mi arriva sms. E' lei che mi chiede se avevo voglia di vederla per cena. Le dico di si, ma a una condizione: No Vodka per lei 

Per farla corta: passiamo 3 o 4 giorni insieme. Ma sarebbe meglio dire 4 notti insieme, perchè il giorno mi spariva. Lavoro, mi diceva. 
Io, che sono sempre un pò tonto, credevo lavorasse come hostess o robe del genere. La sera della sua partenza, sulla strada per Malpensa, la confessione: mi dice che era una escort e che era in tour a Milano (si, fanno dei tour, tramite agenzie specializzate che si occupano di trovare loro sistemazioni e voli in città europee). Alla mia domanda: Perchè io. La sua risposta: perchè era da tempo che non mi capitava di stare nel letto di un uomo senza che questo mi toccasse. (vabbè, non è che saresti stata molto partecipativa, penso io, quella sera avevi un pò di sangue mischiato a vodka nelle vene). Ci salutiamo al gate, qualche lacrimuccia (Scorsese dove cazzo eri quella sera ? Non potevi passare per caso da quelle parti ? ). Rimaniamo in contatto e durante una chattata serale finiamo a parlare di come quando e perchè ha intrapreso quel tipo di vita.

La risposta nella sua semplicità è stata disarmante: Perchè no ? E' ovvio che non è il sogno di bambina, è ovvio che non augureresti a tua figlia di fare lo stesso, è ovvio che è un modo di bruciare le tappe (anche lei comunque studiava, non mi ricordo cosa). Ma il sesso viene continuamente, anche, usato per gli scopi più disparati, diversi da quello per il quale "è stato inventato". Io lo uso per fare soldi. Ma questo non mi rende tanto diversa da tante donne che lo usano per altri scopi. 

Tutta questa storia per dire che alla fine, stiamo parlando di persone, di persone che fanno delle scelte, scelte che possono essere condivisibili o meno, ma che non sono poi tanto meschine.

Ho visto persone lamentarsi dei propri amanti: Mi chiama solo quando ha voglia di scoparmi. Ma ogni volta che chiama tu rispondi presente con la speranza di........Ma le escort sono delle puttane.
Ho visto persone usare il sesso per recuperare autostima e girare con un neon scritto in testa: Scopatemi........Ma le escort sono delle puttane.
Ho visto persone ridursi ad essere usate solo per il sesso con la speranza di legare a loro un uomo.......Ma le escort sono delle puttane
Ho visto persone consumare rapporti in squallidi parcheggi e anfratti isolati per anni.......Ma le escort sono delle puttane.

Dio benedica le escort. Questo dico io.


----------



## Annuccia (10 Ottobre 2012)

*diletta*

il suo ragionamento credo che sia....

"avrei preferito che mio marito andasse con una escort....di cui il giorno seguente abbia solo un ricordo ma nemmeno conosca il nome.....anzicchè invaghirsi di una amica collega (non so chi sia....)
per la serie non sono gelosa del tuo corpo ma del tuo cuore...
tra i due mali scelgo quello minore....

ma da qui a giustificare il tradimento perchè un po tutti gli uomini hanno i bollenti spiriti e vogliono giocattolare ce ne passa....

sei stata tradita..hai scelto la starda del perdono..ok stai ricominciando...

sono daccordo di non dare tanto peso al passato se vogliamo un futuro migliore ma giustificare la cosa come normale non puoi....o come necessaria,perchè sensa nessuno può stare...

perchè si tra i due mali scelgo il minore ma se proprio dovevo scegliere mi sentivo meglio senza le corna....me le tengo...vado avanti... ma lui resta sempre uno stronzo...e se lo rifà paga caro e salato
tu così facendo fai capire che anche se lo rifacesse non diresti nulla perchè è normale che un uomo...ec cecc....

i bollenti spiriti li hanno sia gli uomini che le donne....ma non per forza si devono assecondare..specie se in casa c'è chi ti può sfamare....

il marito di angelica ad esempio..poteva spegnere il pc prima delle due le tre di notte invece di farla addormentare a letto da sola....attribuendo a lei addirittura la colpa...perchè si "smoscia"....



dico un'altra cosa e poi la pianto giuro...

se una persona sbaglia con me....la perdono classificando quello sbaglio con un incidente di percorso,una debolezza..un quelcosa che per forza di cose è accaduto....
ma non mi convinco che altrimenti non poteva fare....non mi convinco che per forza doveva accadere...


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il suo ragionamento credo che sia....
> 
> "avrei preferito che mio marito andasse con una escort....di cui il giorno seguente abbia solo un ricordo ma nemmeno conosca il nome.....anzicchè invaghirsi di una amica collega (non so chi sia....)
> per la serie non sono gelosa del tuo corpo ma del tuo cuore...
> ...


:up:


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti come spesso accade, uno scrive una cosa l'altro ne capisce un'altra. E soprattutto ci si permette di essere sicuri di sapere ciò che l'altro vuole dire o che ha dentro. Quando invece è soltanto l'espressione di quello che loro hanno dentro, sempre che sia sincero il concetto che si esprime. E su questo qualche dubbio credimi, c'è.



E bravo Claudio!!
:up::up:


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei dice solo che adesso vive tranquilla per il resto dei suoi giorni.
> Se stava con suo marito come andava a finire?
> 
> Resta comunque una bellissima e affascinante signora in maglietta e jeans.
> ...


Ma tranquilla per il resto della sua vita stocazzo...ahahahah

se le fanno n'accertamento, (ed aumentano sempre di piu'), le requisiscono tutti gli appartamenti "faticosamente" guadagnati perche' non puo' dimostrarne la provenienza lecita...

ahahahahah

magari all'agenzia delle entrate hanno gia' aperto la pratica...ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il suo ragionamento credo che sia....
> 
> "avrei preferito che mio marito andasse con una escort....di cui il giorno seguente abbia solo un ricordo ma nemmeno conosca il nome.....anzicchè invaghirsi di una amica collega (non so chi sia....)
> per la serie non sono gelosa del tuo corpo ma del tuo cuore...
> ...


Io più o meno ho capito le tue stesse cose.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> In un mio post precedente ho parlato d'incoerenza. Ora voglio provare a spiegare cosa intendo.
> 
> Premessa 1: Essendo uomo, parlo da uomo riferendomi ad escort del mondo femminile, ma il discorso è ambivalente, e quindi risposte del tipo: Si ma anche gli uomini...........non servono.
> 
> ...



e dio benedica te


----------



## mirtilla (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba;1014151[COLOR=#ff00cc ha detto:
			
		

> _]...........Ho visto persone lamentarsi dei propri amanti: Mi chiama solo quando ha voglia di scoparmi. Ma ogni volta che chiama tu rispondi presente con la speranza di........Ma le escort sono delle puttane.
> Ho visto persone usare il sesso per recuperare autostima e girare con un neon scritto in testa: Scopatemi........Ma le escort sono delle puttane.
> Ho visto persone ridursi ad essere usate solo per il sesso con la speranza di legare a loro un uomo.......Ma le escort sono delle puttane
> Ho visto persone consumare rapporti in squallidi parcheggi e anfratti isolati per anni.......Ma le escort sono delle puttane.
> ...



STANDING OVATION!!!!!:umile:


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> In un mio post precedente ho parlato d'incoerenza. Ora voglio provare a spiegare cosa intendo.
> 
> Premessa 1: Essendo uomo, parlo da uomo riferendomi ad escort del mondo femminile, ma il discorso è ambivalente, e quindi risposte del tipo: Si ma anche gli uomini...........non servono.
> 
> ...



sarà, ma io mi sono sempre trovata bene ad usarlo gratis con chi davvero mi piace etc.:mrgreen:, altro non mi viene in mente
per soldi o altri corrispettivi non se ne parla neanche, e credo che tante donne la pensino così


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> In un mio post precedente ho parlato d'incoerenza. Ora voglio provare a spiegare cosa intendo.
> 
> Premessa 1: Essendo uomo, parlo da uomo riferendomi ad escort del mondo femminile, ma il discorso è ambivalente, e quindi risposte del tipo: Si ma anche gli uomini...........non servono.
> 
> ...



e dici bene.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

tubastand.. tubaing... tubaova.... tubation! 

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sarà, ma io mi sono sempre trovata bene ad usarlo gratis con chi davvero mi piace etc.:mrgreen:, altro non mi viene in mente
> per soldi o altri corrispettivi non se ne parla neanche, e credo che tante donne la pensino così


sono d'accordo!


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, hai focalizzato molto bene il fulcro del tema.
> 
> E azzardo un altro pensiero che so essere mio senza alcuna manipolazione:
> chi opta per quel tipo di evasione è un uomo maturo e responsabile, un uomo che non vuole mettersi in situazioni pericolose che possano seriamente minare un matrimonio.
> In sintesi: un uomo affidabile e sicuro.


ma a te gli psicologi ed affini alla fine te faranno na' statua...

ahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sarà, ma io mi sono sempre trovata bene ad usarlo gratis con chi davvero mi piace etc.:mrgreen:, altro non mi viene in mente
> per soldi o altri corrispettivi non se ne parla neanche, e credo che tante donne la pensino così


io no

ma a parte quello....vedo che non hai capito il punto


fai ciò che vuoi di te stessa, dalla solo a chi vuoi e gratis  (non tu, intendo donna generica) ma non venire a fare discorsi moralisti del cazzo su quanto deve essere triste vendersi per scelta (con ritorno pecuniario), sui segni che ti rimangono dentro e sulle ferite vive

perchè ci sono molte più donne che *si svendono* gratis ai propri uomini (mariti, amanti ...) di quante puttane ci sono al mondo


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Chiara*

Chiara,hai ragione ho un modo"colorito"di dire certe cose,quel modo è voluto......!Accusare qualcuno di noi di aver messo in fuga una persona, mi sembrava pretestuoso,nessuno vuol far fuggire i nuovi arrivati,e sai bene che a "Qualcuna"non sembra vero poter muovere accuse su questo....!Infatti ieri è stata presa una cantonata,Angelica non era fuggita,ma eravate già pronti a dire:far fuggire le persone è la morte del forum!!Adesso, che tebe continui la sua crociata patetica...problemi suoi,avrà tempo da perdere...beata lei...,magari smettiamo di pensare che chi ha un modo di pensare più lineare,più corretto,voglia allontanare nuova utenza un pò sbandata....!Tutto qui!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> In un mio post precedente ho parlato d'incoerenza. Ora voglio provare a spiegare cosa intendo.
> 
> Premessa 1: Essendo uomo, parlo da uomo riferendomi ad escort del mondo femminile, ma il discorso è ambivalente, e quindi risposte del tipo: Si ma anche gli uomini...........non servono.
> 
> ...


Per quel che mi riguarda il discorso non era sul fatto che fossero puttane. 
E' una scelta di vita che posso non condividere ma che se, appunto è una scelta, nulla da obiettare.
Se da uomo libero frequenti le escort non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo anche se ammetto che una certa tristezza mi coglie comunque, ma questo è in assoluto un mio limite.
Ma se sei sposato o stai con me è una cosa che proprio non posso tollerare......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara,hai ragione ho un modo"colorito"di dire certe cose,quel modo è voluto......!Accusare qualcuno di noi di aver messo in fuga una persona, mi sembrava pretestuoso,nessuno vuol far fuggire i nuovi arrivati,e sai bene che a "Qualcuna"non sembra vero poter muovere accuse su questo....!Infatti ieri è stata presa una cantonata,Angelica non era fuggita,ma eravate già pronti a dire:far fuggire le persone è la morte del forum!!Adesso, che tebe continui la sua crociata patetica...problemi suoi,avrà tempo da perdere...beata lei...,magari smettiamo di pensare che chi ha un modo di pensare più lineare,più corretto,voglia allontanare nuova utenza un pò sbandata....!Tutto qui!


ok, so che non era la tua intenzione allontanare
so che tu sei diretto nelle cose che dici e soprattutto che pensi

su Tebe...... non la difendo, perchè lo sa fare egregiamente da sola, proprio come te


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io no
> 
> ma a parte quello....vedo che non hai capito il punto
> 
> ...



mica ho detto triste, ho detto invece che a me, personalmente, fanno pena, e che è un lavoro che ti condiziona la vita

svendersi gratis mi sembra una sorta di ossimoro lieve...cioè?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il suo ragionamento credo che sia....
> 
> "avrei preferito che mio marito andasse con una escort....di cui il giorno seguente abbia solo un ricordo ma nemmeno conosca il nome.....anzicchè invaghirsi di una amica collega (non so chi sia....)
> per la serie non sono gelosa del tuo corpo ma del tuo cuore...
> ...


quoto e approvo


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io no
> 
> ma a parte quello....vedo che non hai capito il punto
> 
> ...



Le prostitute lo fanno per i soldi, ma magari dietro hanno dell storie che è meglio non parlarne.
Le mogli-madri magari hanno dei figli e degli altri motivi che le trattengono.

Vogliamo fare dei paragoni per caso? Non credi stiamo adesso esagerando?


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sarà, ma io mi sono sempre trovata bene ad usarlo gratis con chi davvero mi piace etc.:mrgreen:, altro non mi viene in mente
> per soldi o altri corrispettivi non se ne parla neanche, e credo che tante donne la pensino così


Ed è giusto che sia così Free, e mi meraviglierei del contrario sul fatto che tante donne, spero la maggioranza, la pensino come te 

Se ci fai caso ho usato tutti paragoni che sono lontani dai soliti clichè (usarlo per fare carriera, usarlo per la notorietà, etc etc).

Secondo te perchè ?


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso di seguirti.
> Ma ora segui me.
> Se a un marito, dopo tot anni di matrimonio, gli capita di provare una certa "vogliuzza" e questa cosa è come un tarlo, è nella sua testa perché è un periodo così, cosa consigli allora?
> 
> ...


Se a mio marito venisse una vogliuzza non avrei difficoltá a concedergli un periodo di sospensione del nostro rapporto, per dare a lui il tempo di capire e a me quello di riflettere su come reagire, su come elaborare la cosa.
Poi non so.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sarà, ma io mi sono sempre trovata bene ad usarlo gratis con chi davvero mi piace etc.:mrgreen:, altro non mi viene in mente
> per soldi o altri corrispettivi non se ne parla neanche, e credo che tante donne la pensino così


quoto


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non ho capito che vuoi dire che richieste?
> 
> certo, il lavoro condiziona la vita. appunto!!!!


Capisci che se tra i tuoi clienti hai persone "importanti" e con un'immagine da salvare...
Tu loro accompagnatrice non sei MAI esistita...

Non una parola sugli uomini che ha frequentato.

Ma in cambio di questa discrezione questi uomini la proteggono da eventuali "seccature" di natura varia no?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Ma*

QUALCUNO può spiegarmi una cosaerchè DA UOMO IMPEGNATO dovrei frequentare escort....!Potrei restare single ed andare anche A PECORE...troppo difficile?Perchè si DEVE GIUSTIFICARE UN UOMO SPOSATO CHE VA A PUTTANE?Io quando ho avuto particolari esigenze...stavo TRANQUILLAMENTE DA SOLOOOO,e le gentili donzelle che mi accompagnavano sapevano le mie volontà...accettavano o non accettavano..troppo DIFFICILE?Ma è così DIFFICILE ESSERE ONESTI OGGI?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io no
> 
> ma a parte quello....vedo che non hai capito il punto
> 
> ...



Ma io tutta questa accusa contro le escort mica l'ho letta...forse mi sono persa dei post


sul grassetto: condivido


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> .........
> Lo sai che apprezzo tutto il percorso che hai fatto per capire tuo marito....
> ..


????

tutto il percorso? manco alla prima fermata e' scesa...

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se a mio marito venisse una vogliuzza non avrei difficoltá a concedergli un periodo di sospensione del nostro rapporto, per dare a lui il tempo di capire e a me quello di riflettere su come reagire, su come elaborare la cosa.
> Poi non so.



:calcio::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io tutta questa accusa contro le escort mica l'ho letta...forse mi sono persa dei post
> 
> 
> sul grassetto: condivido



Dico ma ti rendi conto cosa stai quotando ?


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisci che se tra i tuoi clienti hai persone "importanti" e con un'immagine da salvare...
> Tu loro accompagnatrice non sei MAI esistita...
> 
> Non una parola sugli uomini che ha frequentato.
> ...



tipo la GdF che ha detto  Stermy?:mrgreen:
che bello! che si può volere di più?:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Chiara*

Allora mi scuso serenamente,la tua mi sembrava una difesa........!Infatti hai scritto far fuggire qualcuno è la morte del forum.....non era mia intenzione!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico ma ti rendi conto cosa stai quotando ?


si....e trovo che sia vero......Se non sei d'accordo motiva

La prima cosa che ho detto ad Angelica era che si stava vendendo al marito infatti


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sarà, ma io mi sono sempre trovata bene ad usarlo gratis con chi davvero mi piace etc.:mrgreen:, altro non mi viene in mente
> per soldi o altri corrispettivi non se ne parla neanche, e credo che tante donne la pensino così





farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda il discorso non era sul fatto che fossero puttane.
> E' una scelta di vita che posso non condividere ma che se, appunto è una scelta, nulla da obiettare.
> Se da uomo libero frequenti le escort non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo anche se ammetto che una certa tristezza mi coglie comunque, ma questo è in assoluto un mio limite.
> Ma se sei sposato o stai con me è una cosa che proprio non posso tollerare......


quoto e se posso approvo.


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io tutta questa accusa contro le escort mica l'ho letta...forse mi sono persa dei post
> 
> 
> sul grassetto: condivido



E infatti non c'è stata, però ho letto delle cose che per me denotavano, come dire ? mancanza di punti di vista diversi ?  La mia era, la fornitura di un punto di vista ulteriore.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E infatti non c'è stata, però ho letto delle cose che per me denotavano, come dire ? mancanza di punti di vista diversi ? *La mia era, la fornitura di un punto di vista ulteriore*.


sempre gradito:up:


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ed è giusto che sia così Free, e mi meraviglierei del contrario sul fatto che tante donne, spero la maggioranza, la pensino come te
> 
> Se ci fai caso ho usato tutti paragoni che sono lontani dai soliti clichè (usarlo per fare carriera, usarlo per la notorietà, etc etc).
> 
> Secondo te perchè ?


credo che tu ti riferisca agli esempi che hai scritto in fondo
se è così, ti dico che sono casi che possono certamente accadere, ma se mi ci trovassi in mezzo non mi verrebbe in mente di concludere "...ma le escort sono delle puttane", perchè sinceramente non vedo che caspita c'entra
invece, cercherei di capire dove ho sbagliato e di rivedere il tutto


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se si aggrappa alle idee altrui fa male, se segue invece una sua convinzione allora il discorso cambia.


se fosse una sua convinzione non stava qua a dare i numeri ma a godersi il capolavoro de marito che se ritrova...

invece lei piega il suo modo di pensare per adattarlo ad una condizione di non sofferenza....

e sta' roba in psichiatria ha un nome ed un cognome....DISSONANZA COGNITIVA!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> si....e trovo che sia vero......Se non sei d'accordo motiva
> 
> La prima cosa che ho detto ad Angelica era che si stava vendendo al marito infatti


Andare a fare paragoni tra una prostituta ed una moglie mi sembra davvero eccessivo.

Qua si confronta d'avvero l'estremismo. 

Si fanno paragoni tra dei mondi completamente diversi.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, hai focalizzato molto bene il fulcro del tema.
> 
> E azzardo un altro pensiero che so essere mio senza alcuna manipolazione:
> chi opta per quel tipo di evasione è un uomo maturo e responsabile, un uomo che non vuole mettersi in situazioni pericolose che possano seriamente minare un matrimonio.
> In sintesi: un uomo affidabile e sicuro.


Non si spiegherebbe altrimenti come dice la mia amica escort, che solo certe fasce economiche di uomini possono permettersela, ma nel suo lavoro, il sesso è come dire una cosa che si fa ma non si dice...esempio se l'industriale tal dei tali deve andare una settimana in brasile per lavori ti ingaggia come donna di rappresentanza e tu devi essere all'altezza della situazione.

Non so se siano uomini maturi o responsabili, ma hanno una caratteristica molto maschile: vogliono vedere benissimo i confini della situazione. 

Ricordiamoci che una escort è una donna a tempo.

Molto uomini, che conosco, stanno lontani da certe situazioni per questo timore...mi dicono...
Se corteggio una e poi ci vado assieme questa dopo si attacca dietro a me e mi mette nei casini con mia moglie...

Penso ad esempio alla storia dell'amante di Annuccia no?

Ma Diletta secondo te...
I nostri parlamentari a Roma...
Quando sono là a Roma...
Dormono da soli? Eh?


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Diletta, perdonami. Provo a spiegarti come la vedo, senza ironia questa volta.
> Mettiamo che qualcuno voglia ucciderti. Mettiamo che tu possa scegliere come morire: con una puntura o una pugnalata. Mettiamo che tu dica di preferire una puntura...è la tua opinione, si puó non condividerla, ma tu preferisci così e va bene.
> Ma un conto è dire che preferiresti morire con un'iniezione piuttosto che con una pugnalata. Un altro è dire che farsi fare un'iniezione letale equivale a non morire affatto e che, anzi, chi ti uccide così ti fa pure un favore.
> Mi segui adesso?



Ma difronte a due scelte scelgo la più indolore ...che poi per accettare il fatto mi convinco 
che è come addormentarmi...
invece di farsi prendere dal panico perchè non avere pensieri positivi?


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUALCUNO può spiegarmi una cosaerchè DA UOMO IMPEGNATO dovrei frequentare escort....!Potrei restare single ed andare anche A PECORE...troppo difficile?Perchè si DEVE GIUSTIFICARE UN UOMO SPOSATO CHE VA A PUTTANE?Io quando ho avuto particolari esigenze...stavo TRANQUILLAMENTE DA SOLOOOO,e le gentili donzelle che mi accompagnavano sapevano le mie volontà...accettavano o non accettavano..troppo DIFFICILE?*Ma è così DIFFICILE ESSERE ONESTI OGGI*?


a quanto pare si....


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :calcio::carneval:


Questa è una delle opzioni


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Andare a fare paragoni tra una prostituta ed una moglie mi sembra davvero eccessivo.
> 
> Qua si confronta d'avvero l'estremismo.
> 
> Si fanno paragoni tra dei mondi completamente diversi.


Non conosci donne che stanno sposate a uomini ricchi che non amano, scopano con loro in cambio della bella vita.
E' una forma di prostituzione
Vogliamo parlare della amanti che si fanno ricoprire di regali, cene, viaggi ecc ecc..
E' una forma di prostituzione

Forse azzardato il paragone ma non così tanto.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sembri uscita da qui:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Stepford_Wives


Joey non sta tocarme Diletta...
Perchè lei è l'estrema....

L'eletta...

Dopo che avrò incontrato Diletta sarò anch'io come il vecchio Simeone e dirò

Nunc Dimittis....

Ora Lascia o Signore, 
che il mio ciccio vada in pace...
Perchè i miei occhi han visto
le delizie di Diletta!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non conosci donne che stanno sposate a uomini ricchi che non amano, scopano con loro in cambio della bella vita.
> E' una forma di prostituzione
> Vogliamo parlare della amanti che si fanno ricoprire di regali, cene, viaggi ecc ecc..
> E' una forma di prostituzione
> ...


In questo caso si.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In questo caso si.



Credo che Chiara intendesse proprio questo


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che Chiara intendesse proprio questo


Se intendeva questo sono d'accordo che il paragone sia attinente.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu vai oltre malamente. Sei una che, in breve, ha accettato uno status quo che ti ha imposto da tuo marito, confortato da psicologo e prete, confondendolo per la normalità e trovando serenità, se non felicità, in una serie di stronzate da oscar per la sceneggiatura, regia ed, ehm, montaggio. Andando dritti al nocciolo, diciamo. Tu tutto dovresti fare tranne dare consigli a chicchessia, se questo fosse un mondo perfetto, e purtroppo non lo è.
> Prova ad informare tua marito che hai voglia di altro. Provaci, anche se non ti va veramente, giusto per vedere che faccia fa. Provaci un po', avanti. E vediamo poi come va a finire.


Joey vero.
Ha accettato uno status quo.

L'alternativa?
Qual'è?

Stare senza di lui.

Ma lei non vuole, perchè tutto sommato, il peso della bilancia pende ancora sullo stare assieme, nonostante tutto.

Allora sta donna va condannata per questo?

Se a lei sta bene stare con suo marito nonostante tutto, perchè ci fa così tanta rabbia?

Forse perchè se fossimo noi al posto di Diletta, saremmo stati lasciati dalle nostre mogli? Eh?

Sul resto hai ragione, gliel'ho detto anch'io di mettersi a fare la pazza, ma non è facile sai per chi non l'ha mai fatto.

Ma appunto io sono qui per lei no? Come vittima sacrificale...
Come punto di partenza...

E chi la ferma più dopo?


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> credo che tu ti riferisca agli esempi che hai scritto in fondo
> se è così, ti dico che sono casi che possono certamente accadere, ma se mi ci trovassi in mezzo non mi verrebbe in mente di concludere "...ma le escort sono delle puttane", *perchè sinceramente non vedo che caspita c'entra*
> invece, cercherei di capire dove ho sbagliato e di rivedere il tutto


Comincia a entrarci però quando leggo questo. (Sole ho quotato te perchè è il primo post che ho trovato di quel tenore, ma sono sicuro di averne visti altri di altri utenti).




Sole ha detto:


> Anche a me.
> 
> Pena anche perchè mi chiedo che tipo di rapporto abbia con il sesso (che per me è il piacere per eccellenza) una donna che 'deve' succhiare cazzi a nastro.
> 
> ...


Allora giro la domanda ? Che rapporto hanno col sesso le donne che ho descritto nel mio post ? Che traccia lascia ? A quali compromessi scendono ?


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non conosci donne che stanno sposate a uomini ricchi che non amano, scopano con loro in cambio della bella vita.
> E' una forma di prostituzione
> Vogliamo parlare della amanti che si fanno ricoprire di regali, cene, viaggi ecc ecc..
> E' una forma di prostituzione
> ...



e vogliamo anche dire che però un uomo che è un uomo lo dovrebbe sapere bene e che quindi se si ritrova con una tal moglie forse se l'è cercata apposta?
io credo di sì


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Comincia a entrarci però quando leggo questo. (Sole ho quotato te perchè è il primo post che ho trovato di quel tenore, ma sono sicuro di averne visti altri di altri utenti).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hai toccato un altro punto, secondo me: il sesso inteso come potere
che però è una cosa molto diversa dalla prostituzione, anzi, l'esatto contrario, poichè nella prostituzione il potere è solo quello dei soldi: niente soldi = niente sesso
invece indubbiamente il sesso può essere usato malamente per ribadire/ottenere potere nelle dinamiche di coppia, nelle quali però i soldi come corrispettivo non c'entrano nulla
ma io ho già dichiarato che sono allergica ad ogni forma di potere, quindi se me ne dovessi accorgere, credo che scapperei in tempo, spero!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (10 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> di demenza non so.
> certo è, leggendo diletta e angelica, in primis,
> che mi gira la testa.
> certo è che sembra che vada bene tutto.
> ...


Magnifico!!!!!  Quoto! :up:


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai toccato un altro punto, secondo me: il sesso inteso come potere
> che però è una cosa molto diversa dalla prostituzione, anzi, l'esatto contrario, poichè nella prostituzione il potere è solo quello dei soldi: niente soldi = niente sesso
> invece indubbiamente il sesso può essere usato malamente per ribadire/ottenere potere nelle dinamiche di coppia, nelle quali però i soldi come corrispettivo non c'entrano nulla
> ma io ho già dichiarato che sono allergica ad ogni forma di potere, quindi se me ne dovessi accorgere, credo che scapperei in tempo, spero!:mrgreen:


No, o almeno, non proprio. Non parlo di potere. Ma di usare il sesso come merce di scambio per qualcosa di diverso che siano i soldi o il potere.
Come merce di scambio, sicuramente a volte inconscia, per ottenere l'Ammmmmmore (nota il numero delle n) da un uomo che le usa come svuotatoio personale e ostinarsi a non vederlo, perchè senza la scopatina comunque lo perdersti.
Come merce di scambio, sicuramente a volte inconscia, per far crescere la propria autostima.
Come merce di scambio, sicuramente a volte inconscia, per sentirsi vive.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> mica ho detto triste, ho detto invece che a me, personalmente, fanno pena, e che è un lavoro che ti condiziona la vita
> *
> svendersi gratis mi sembra una sorta di ossimoro lieve...cioè?*



rileggiti gli esempi che faceva tubarao, intendevo quelli


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le prostitute lo fanno per i soldi, ma *magari* dietro hanno dell storie che è meglio non parlarne.
> *Le mogli-madri magari hanno dei figli e degli altri motivi che le trattengono*.
> 
> Vogliamo fare dei paragoni per caso? Non credi stiamo adesso esagerando?



magari

è da una decina di pagine che stiamo escludendo da questo discorso tutte le donne vittime del racket della prostituzione, tenute sulla strada con minacce e percosse

le escort di lusso hanno dietro storie come me e te, storie che possono essere più o meno liete o tristi

secondo i vostri principi puri e duri non ci si dovrebbe vendere per nulla, neanche per i figli


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Tesla.. Milioni di persone pensano il contrario, e vivono la vita intera seguendo dogmi.


Vero.:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Rifaccio*

Rifaccio la domanda:Troppo difficile essere onesti?Ancora più difficile essere onesti con chi ci guarda con gli occhi dell'amore?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma tranquilla per il resto della sua vita stocazzo...ahahahah
> 
> se le fanno n'accertamento, (ed aumentano sempre di piu'), le requisiscono tutti gli appartamenti "faticosamente" guadagnati perche' non puo' dimostrarne la provenienza lecita...
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Infatti come dicevo...se hai certi clienti...sei intoccabile no?

AHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAH
Ma da che mondo salti fuori tu eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Credi che sia scema?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rifaccio la domanda:Troppo difficile essere onesti?Ancora più difficile essere onesti con chi ci guarda con gli occhi dell'amore?



io t'avevo risposto


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rifaccio la domanda:Troppo difficile essere onesti?Ancora più difficile essere onesti con chi ci guarda con gli occhi dell'amore?


Bè, evidentemente sì... visto che ci sono così tante persone che non ci riescono.

Essere onesti è difficile, sì.
Io non sempre ci sono riuscita, e ogni volta è una piccola battaglia interna.
Tu non sempre ci sei riuscito -lo hai raccontato tu.

Nessuno loda chi non riesce, chi è egoista, chi tradisce.

Per me, alcune cose sono meno gravi di altre. O, se preferisci, alcune cose sono molto più gravi di altre.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda il discorso non era sul fatto che fossero puttane.
> E' una scelta di vita che posso non condividere ma che se, appunto è una scelta, nulla da obiettare.
> Se da uomo libero frequenti le escort non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo anche se ammetto che una certa tristezza mi coglie comunque, ma questo è in assoluto un mio limite.
> Ma se sei sposato o stai con me è una cosa che proprio non posso tollerare......


Bon ma mettiamola così.
Tuo marito scopre che lo hai tradito.
Si incazza e va dalla prima escort che gli capita.
E poi te lo fa sapere.

Come si mette?
Tu gli dici non posso tollerare questa cosa, e lui ti risponde neanch'io posso tollerare il fatto che tu....

E allora?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Simò*

Siamo in due?


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo in due?


due is meglio che uan :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non conosci donne che stanno sposate a uomini ricchi che non amano, scopano con loro in cambio della bella vita.
> E' una forma di prostituzione
> Vogliamo parlare della amanti che si fanno ricoprire di regali, cene, viaggi ecc ecc..
> E' una forma di prostituzione
> ...


Vero...:up::up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti mi limito a dare la mia opinione, come tutti mi sembra.
> E scrivo proprio perché questo nostro mondo tutto è fuorché perfetto, e sto dicendo la tua stessa cosa.
> Ma bisogna viverci al meglio e cercare di trovare delle soluzioni, altrimenti ci buttiamo tutti insieme da un viadotto dell'autostrada e chi si è visto si è visto...
> Che non sia il mondo dell'eden penso che lo sappiano anche i sassi...
> ...


E ci sta anche riuscendo, direi. 


Per la parte in rosso, cara mia, mi spiace molto per te. Ma tanto proprio. D'altra parte il bello dell'inconsapevolezza è proprio che, per certi versi, si vive bene. E allora goditela, finchè dura.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Nausica*

Non sempre ci riesco e non sempre ci son riuscito....ma almeno ci provo...che ci prova?chi?


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> No, o almeno, non proprio. Non parlo di potere. Ma di usare il sesso come merce di scambio per qualcosa di diverso che siano i soldi o il potere.
> Come merce di scambio, sicuramente a volte inconscia, per ottenere l'Ammmmmmore (nota il numero delle n) da un uomo che le usa come svuotatoio personale e ostinarsi a non vederlo, perchè senza la scopatina comunque lo perdersti.
> Come merce di scambio, sicuramente a volte inconscia, per far crescere la propria autostima.
> Come merce di scambio, sicuramente a volte inconscia, per sentirsi vive.


ho capito che vuoi dire, ma dimentichi una cosa essenziale, secondo me:
il sesso permette di dare e ricevere piacere, ergo, anche se inconsciamente uno/a si infila in situazioni non idilliache, complicate, ambigue, sempre piacere di coppia rimane, poi si vedrà
per questo ti dicevo che concludere come hai fatto tu che "...ma le escort sono solo puttane" non c'entra nulla, secondo me


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo in due?



A te ora risulta facile?
Mai una tentazione?

Se mi dici così ci credo, non metto in dubbio.

Però potrei avanzare l'ipotesi che ora sei così ancorato alla tua onestà anche perchè sei passato in mezzo alla disonestà e allo schifo. Può essere?
Che tu abbia imparato dai tuoi errori?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Diletta*

La complicità è possibile a parità di condizioni...la tua sembra una connivenza..altro che complicità!Tu subisci un qualcosa di assurdo per tenerti chi con te non starebbe a certe condizioni....ma quale complicità!!prova tu ad andare per cazzoni...poi ci racconti.......!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Andare a fare paragoni tra una prostituta ed una moglie mi sembra davvero eccessivo.
> 
> Qua si confronta d'avvero l'estremismo.
> 
> Si fanno paragoni tra dei mondi completamente diversi.





farfalla ha detto:


> Non conosci donne che stanno sposate a uomini ricchi che non amano, scopano con loro in cambio della bella vita.
> E' una forma di prostituzione
> Vogliamo parlare della amanti che si fanno ricoprire di regali, cene, viaggi ecc ecc..
> E' una forma di prostituzione
> ...





Ultimo ha detto:


> Se intendeva questo sono d'accordo che il paragone sia attinente.


intendevo questo + quello che ha specificato Tubarao

il sesso come merce di scambio all'interno di una coppia ufficiale o meno non rende una donna meno _schiava_ (parola grossa, magari succube suona meglio) di quello che potrebbe essere una prostituta del denaro (secondo il concetto di chi vede una prostituta schiava del denaro)


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tutto sto pappone per scrivere che le escort (e gigolò) svolgono una funzione sociale, sostanzialmente? Minchia.


No. Più che altro perchè dovevo passare la mattinata.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> No. Più che altro perchè dovevo passare la mattinata.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> No. Più che altro perchè dovevo passare la mattinata.



Tu ci hai passato la mattinata, ed io sono anche stato rubinato per lesa maestà, pensa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ho capito che vuoi dire, ma dimentichi una cosa essenziale, secondo me:
> il sesso permette di dare e ricevere piacere, ergo, anche se inconsciamente uno/a si infila in situazioni non idilliache, complicate, ambigue, sempre piacere di coppia rimane, poi si vedrà
> per questo ti dicevo che concludere come hai fatto tu che "..*.ma le escort sono solo puttane" *non c'entra nulla, secondo me



continui a non capire

quelli che affermano questo di solito sono ANCHE quelli che MAGARI nella loro vita vivono o hanno vissuto situazioni di _scambio merce _inconsce o meno che non li rendono così diversi dalle prostitute


moralisti, appunto


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Nausica*

Si potrebbe essere.... forse son onesto,ho capito guardando qualcuno piangere a causa mia....da allora provo ad essere sincero ed onesto,non sempre ci riesco.... almeno ci provo e non mi racconto cazzate quando fallisco!!


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> magari
> 
> è da una decina di pagine che stiamo escludendo da questo discorso tutte le donne vittime del racket della prostituzione, tenute sulla strada con minacce e percosse
> 
> ...


da mangiare lo trovi sempre, anche per i figli, senza fare la puttana

ti contraddici: le escort di lusso non hanno il problema di dare da mangiare ai figli, ma hanno scelto di prostituirsi per avere, appunto, il lusso
il che mi porta a pensare che se lo avessero già avuto in precedenza...col cavolo!


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ho capito che vuoi dire, ma dimentichi una cosa essenziale, secondo me:
> il sesso permette di dare e ricevere piacere, ergo, anche se inconsciamente uno/a si infila in situazioni non idilliache, complicate, ambigue, sempre piacere di coppia rimane, poi si vedrà
> per questo ti dicevo che concludere come hai fatto tu che "...ma le escort sono solo puttane" non c'entra nulla, secondo me


Vabbè, era un modo come un altro, forse infelice, per sottolineare la difformità di giudizio. Per sottolineare la storia della trave e la pagliuzza.

Che rapporto ha una escort con il sesso ? A quali compromessi scende ? 
Che rapporto ha una pornostar con il sesso ? A quali compromessi scende ?

E allora ho rigirato la domanda.

Che rapporto ha con il sesso una che si fa sbattere da uno che la usa soltanto come svuotatoio pallatorio ? A quali compromessi scende ?
Che rapporto ha con il sesso una che non importa chi, basta che mi scopino, perchè ho bisogno di dimostrare....cosa ? Bho. A quali compromessi scende ?


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Comincia a entrarci però quando leggo questo. (Sole ho quotato te perchè è il primo post che ho trovato di quel tenore, ma sono sicuro di averne visti altri di altri utenti).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avevo capito che vi stavate riferendo a me, non sono stupida. Alla fine, visto che per scelta ho preferito non rispondere, hai dovuto citarmi. Gli esempi che hai fatto riguardano persone in stato di confusione e sofferenza, cosa vuoi che ti risponda? Che in quegli squallidi parcheggi a fare le peggio cose ci sono stata anch'io? E che quindi sono un mostro di incoerenza e non ho il diritto di dire la mia sulle escort?
No, non la penso così. Io riconosco che siamo tutti esseri umani che a volte soffrono e sì, si svendono se non sono abbastanza forti.
Ma una donna che si dá per denaro o lusso o potere e si pone come modello di realizzazione personale non la capisco. Una donna fragile che in un momento difficile della sua vita scambia sesso per un po' di autostima, forse sa di sbagliare e puó mettersi in discussione in vista di un cambiamento. Questo fa la differenza, forse.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Vabbè, era un modo come un altro, forse infelice, per sottolineare la difformità di giudizio. Per sottolineare la storia della trave e la pagliuzza.
> 
> Che rapporto ha una escort con il sesso ? A quali compromessi scende ?
> Che rapporto ha una pornostar con il sesso ? A quali compromessi scende ?
> ...


Si, però capisci che non è che o sono tutte sante o sono tutte puttane. Se una viene sfruttata, consapevolmente o meno, sta messa sicuramente peggio di una escort che lo fa di mestiere e per scelta. Ma non è che stanno sullo stesso piano, ovviamente.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> da mangiare lo trovi sempre, anche per i figli, senza fare la puttana
> 
> ti contraddici: le escort di lusso non hanno il problema di dare da mangiare ai figli, ma hanno scelto di prostituirsi per avere, appunto, il lusso
> il che mi porta a pensare che se lo avessero già avuto in precedenza...col cavolo!


Non tutte...credimi è un inferno in cui molte si bruciano con sto lusso...
Ohi la cocaina costa eh?
Il problema non è dar da mangiare ai figli che non ci sono, ma cimentarsi in certi target.
Vero credimi, puoi fare un fracco di soldi, ma sono tutti comunque sudati...
Se non hai i numeri nessuno ti ingaggia...

Pensa solo all'aspetto psicologico...

L'escort è una donna specialissima ad esaudire i tuoi desideri e a farti sentire quello che vuoi essere per le due ore che ci passi assieme.

Un uomo cerca sempre di monetizzare no?
Se un uomo va da una per due ore per 200 euro, e torna a casa deluso, poi sarà anche quello che dice...agli amici...ma porc...quella là su internet sembrava chissacchè invece è na merda...se invece torna a casa "soddisfatto", magari non solo torna da lei, ma passa anche certi bigliettini a certi amici.

Hanno scelto di prostituirsi, per sfruttare un'opportunità per arrivare dove volevano arrivare.

La mia amica, nel suo privato, è spartana.
Perchè appunto nel uo range, nessuno deve sospettare certe cose, no?

Che non si creda che arrivi al supermarket in bmw piccola e nera e in reggicalze eh?
Vorrei tanto postare una sua foto per rendere l'idea...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> da mangiare lo trovi sempre, anche per i figli, senza fare la puttana
> 
> ti contraddici: le escort di lusso non hanno il problema di dare da mangiare ai figli, ma hanno scelto di prostituirsi per avere, appunto, il lusso
> il che mi porta a pensare che se lo avessero già avuto in precedenza...col cavolo!



*qualcuno, qui, in un recente passato, ha scritto che potrebbe pensare di prostituirsi per i figli, se fosse veramente alla disperazione  *

non mi sono contraddetta per niente: io difendo il diritto delle donne di procurarsi il lusso prostituendosi (scelta discutibile ) senza avanzare motivazioni para-psicologiche di un atto del genere come avete fatto tu e Sole


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Ma*

Io non capisco:Anche io ho fatto delle cose sbagliate in momenti particolari della mia vita questo non mi darebbe diritto ad esprimere un parere feroce ad angelica?cazzo c'entra?Il 60 per cento delle donne che ho avuto erano impegnate...non conoscevo fidanzati e mariti...ero conscio di fare una cosa sbagliata...ma fino a che punto?Non promettevo nulla se no pisellate a cascata...quindi di cosa parliamo?Non andavo in giro a dire..che era normale,che facevo bene,che era giusto....però non giocavo con la vita di nessuno!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Si, però capisci che non è che o sono tutte sante o sono tutte puttane.* Se una viene sfruttata, consapevolmente o meno, sta messa sicuramente peggio di una escort che lo fa di mestiere e per scelta. Ma non è che stanno sullo stesso piano, ovviamente.



amico, guarda che questa cosa non la sta mica dicendo lui

leggi bene, perchè la crociata contro le donne che si degradano sta da un'altra parte


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si potrebbe essere.... forse son onesto,ho capito guardando qualcuno piangere a causa mia....da allora provo ad essere sincero ed onesto,non sempre ci riesco.... almeno ci provo e non mi racconto cazzate quando fallisco!!



Adesso parlo di altro...
Mi allaccio a questo ultimo scambio ma per parlare di cose leggermente diverse.

Mi ricordo che tempo fa avevi risposto ad alcune mie domande sui tuoi tradimenti passati, quando in realtà scappavi da un matrimonio -più o meno

Raccontarsi cazzate alla lunga è stupido e dannoso. Ma all'inizio può essere il primo passo per cercare una risposta. Non si nasce imparati, e non siamo tutti intelligenti, introspettivi.

All'epoca ti avevo chiesto... immagina di essere approdato qua, quando tradivi.
Ti sarebbe stato più utile un coro di "ma che schifo che fai" "sei un uomo di merda"
O un post tipo "non è che lo stai facendo perchè in realtà non vuoi impegnarti?"

Alla fine, lo schifo per il nostro comportamento lo sentiamo, dentro di noi, se abbiamo il coraggio di guardarci, qualunque cosa ci venga detta. Anzi, qualche volta insulti non motivati ci rendono più insensibili.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche a me.
> 
> Pena anche perchè mi chiedo che tipo di rapporto abbia con il sesso (che per me è il piacere per eccellenza) una donna che *'deve' succhiare cazzi a nastro.*
> 
> ...



anch'io mi riferivo a questo post

l'ho anche quotato qualche pagina fa come esempio  di una cosa che difficilmente si può sostenere riguardo le vite altrui


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, però capisci che non è che o sono tutte sante o sono tutte puttane. Se una viene sfruttata, consapevolmente o meno, sta messa sicuramente peggio di una escort che lo fa di mestiere e per scelta. Ma non è che stanno sullo stesso piano, ovviamente.


Beh nessuna è santa eh?
Ma sta tento allora anch'io sono un prostituto...
Se vado a suonare ad un funerale...suono quello che mi dicono loro eh?
Non quello che piace a me...

[video=youtube;sL4TOvYdm8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL4TOvYdm8s[/video]

Non so se è nerd...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non capisco:Anche io ho fatto delle cose sbagliate in momenti particolari della mia vita questo* non mi darebbe diritto ad esprimere un parere feroce *ad angelica?cazzo c'entra?Il 60 per cento delle donne che ho avuto erano impegnate...non conoscevo fidanzati e mariti...ero conscio di fare una cosa sbagliata...ma fino a che punto?Non promettevo nulla se no pisellate a cascata...quindi di cosa parliamo?Non andavo in giro a dire..che era normale,che facevo bene,che era giusto....però non giocavo con la vita di nessuno!!!!



Non so se esista qualcosa che possa togliere il diritto di esprimere la propria opinione. Non dovrebbe esistere.

E' l'aggettivo che mi trova contraria. 

Del resto... che cosa vuoi "ottenere"?
Senti il bisogno di sfogarti e di insultare? Allora capirei i tuoi modi.
Pensi che le cose che dici possano essere di aiuto a qualcuno per guardarsi dentro? Ehm....

Io ho espresso pareri anche molto negativi su certi utenti. Ma il mio scopo era cercare di fare capire il perchè, di quel mio parere negativo.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> amico, guarda che questa cosa non la sta mica dicendo lui
> 
> leggi bene, perchè la crociata contro le donne che si degradano sta da un'altra parte


Amica, ma guarda che nel caso specifico, tolta la parte della degradazione delle donne che chiaramente è una fesseria, la penso esattamente come Sole.


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *qualcuno, qui, in un recente passato, ha scritto che potrebbe pensare di prostituirsi per i figli, se fosse veramente alla disperazione  *
> 
> non mi sono contraddetta per niente: io difendo il diritto delle donne di procurarsi il lusso prostituendosi (scelta discutibile ) senza avanzare motivazioni para-psicologiche di un atto del genere come avete fatto tu e Sole



che motivazioni scusa?
la motivazione è una sola: i soldi
che altro?


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Avevo capito che vi stavate riferendo a me, non sono stupida. Alla fine, visto che per scelta ho preferito non rispondere, hai dovuto citarmi. Gli esempi che hai fatto riguardano persone in stato di confusione e sofferenza, cosa vuoi che ti risponda? Che in quegli squallidi parcheggi a fare le peggio cose ci sono stata anch'io? E che quindi sono un mostro di incoerenza e non ho il diritto di dire la mia sulle escort?
> No, non la penso così. Io riconosco che siamo tutti esseri umani che a volte soffrono e sì, si svendono se non sono abbastanza forti.
> Ma una donna che si dá per denaro o lusso o potere e si pone come modello di realizzazione personale non la capisco. Una donna fragile che in un momento difficile della sua vita scambia sesso per un po' di autostima, forse sa di sbagliare e puó mettersi in discussione in vista di un cambiamento. Questo fa la differenza, forse.


E io ho pure detto che ho quotato il tuo post perchè era il primo che ho trovato ma che ne avevo letti anche altri.  

Gli esempi che ho fatto riguardano persone in stato di confusione e sofferenza ? Si. sicuramente in alcuni casi è così. 

Ma gli esempi che ho fatto riguardano anche persone che ne fanno, quasi, uno stile di vita. Persone talmente abili nel raccontarsela che ti convincono pure che stanno nel giusto.

E allora, ripeto, sia benedetta la escort che ti dice: Perchè no farlo per soldi ?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Nausica*

Ho capito quello che vuoi dire!Non saprei,io qui dentro ci son finito perchè una mia ex mi incolpava di cose che non facevo...quando entrai per difendermi...mi aggredirono...non scappai....mi confrontai,spiegai le mie ragioni,il mio disappunto nel vedere la mia vita sentimentale sputtanata qui dentro...e fui capito....!Mi beccai pure qualche parolaccia....poi il tempo mi ha dato ragione,ma è un'altra storia!!Nausica io quando decido di raccontare qualcosa di mio...metto in conto di tutto...anche di ascoltare verità MOLTO SCOMODE...non voglio essere adulato..voglio essere aiutato a crescere,voglio pensare che domani io possa essere un uomo migliore passando anche per l'insulto di un estraneo che ha la vista più lunga della mia...!!!!


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu ci hai passato la mattinata, ed io sono anche stato rubinato per lesa maestà, pensa.


Che fico essere Non Registrato e stare fuori da questa immane cazzata dei rubini e degli smeraldi


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Che fico essere Non Registrato e stare fuori da questa immane cazzata dei rubini e degli smeraldi


No, sei un cazzone. Te l'ho già spiegato perchè. E poi a me non hanno dato fastidio, più che altro mi hanno proprio fatto ghignare.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Joey*

Sappi che i verdi che hai li devi al tuo capoufficio...!!:rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Vabbè, era un modo come un altro, forse infelice, per sottolineare la difformità di giudizio. Per sottolineare la storia della trave e la pagliuzza.
> 
> Che rapporto ha una escort con il sesso ? A quali compromessi scende ?
> Che rapporto ha una pornostar con il sesso ? A quali compromessi scende ?
> ...


credo che ad un certo punto ci si renda conto e si prendano provvedimenti, come ti ho già detto
guarda che se una alla fine pensa: mi ha trattato come una puttana, vuol dire che le intenzioni non erano certo queste, non ti pare?


----------



## exstermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ....
> 
> secondo i vostri principi puri e duri non ci si dovrebbe vendere per nulla, neanche per i figli


ma piuttosto vai a lavare scale anziche' far avere ai tuoi figli una madre mignotta...

sti figli sempre in mezzo per giustificare la nostra stronzaggine ed oltre...

e basta...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

E già............!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

exstermy ha detto:


> ma piuttosto vai a lavare scale anziche' far avere ai tuoi figli una madre mignotta...
> 
> sti figli sempre in mezzo per giustificare la nostra stronzaggine ed oltre...
> 
> ...


ma infatti, mica l'avevo detto io

ma la favola della prostituzione, se proprio proprio devo, per i figli affamati, fa sempre la sua porca figura con i boccaloni


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito quello che vuoi dire!Non saprei,io qui dentro ci son finito perchè una mia ex mi incolpava di cose che non facevo...quando entrai per difendermi...mi aggredirono...non scappai....mi confrontai,spiegai le mie ragioni,il mio disappunto nel vedere la mia vita sentimentale sputtanata qui dentro...e fui capito....!Mi beccai pure qualche parolaccia....poi il tempo mi ha dato ragione,ma è un'altra storia!!Nausica io quando decido di raccontare qualcosa di mio...metto in conto di tutto...anche di ascoltare verità MOLTO SCOMODE...non voglio essere adulato..voglio essere aiutato a crescere,voglio pensare che domani io possa essere un uomo migliore passando anche per l'insulto di un estraneo che ha la vista più lunga della mia...!!!!




Verità scomoda: "ciccio, ti racconti cazzate, guarda che stai scopicchiando a destra e manca perchè hai una paura fottuta di impegnarti, se sei uomo piglia il coraggio a due mani e invece di infilare patatine guarda in faccia la realtà in questo momento ti stai comportando come un omuncolo."
Insulto: "Che schifo che fai, mi disgusti, gli uomini come te dovrebbero sparire dalla faccia della terra, sono feccia".

Insulto [usa l'elenco che ha scritto Chiara di alcuni tuoi post ad Angelica]
Verità scomoda: "ehi ragazza, ma ti rendi conto che ti ha tradito e tu stai lì ad avere paura di seccarlo? Non hai il coraggio di prendere in mano la tua vita? Come fai a non avere il coraggio di arrabbiarti? Hai l'autostima a zero? Sei la sua serva? Lui ti ha magnanimamente concesso di sposarti e tu gli devi lavare stirare fare la porca solo dopo che ha finito di giocare? Come mai hai paura di perdere 'sto gioiello?"

Io personalmente gli insulti senza motivazioni non li considero...


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Infatti come dicevo...se hai certi clienti...sei intoccabile no?
> 
> AHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAH
> ...


fesso... sei intoccabile fino a prova contraria...

adesso il culo di tutti e' a rischio e specie di chi te copre...

anzi co' quelli ce se diverte pure di piu'...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma infatti, mica l'avevo detto io
> 
> ma la favola della prostituzione, se proprio proprio devo, per i figli affamati, fa sempre la sua porca figura con i boccaloni


E poi quante lavano le scale in nero?
E se arriva l'accertamento fiscale?
E magari si scoprono le tangenti con l'amministratore del condominio?

Cioè voglio dire che esistono donne per cui un uomo ti dice...a te daria anca 500 euro pur che te la moli...
e altre che magari certe cose...insomma...possono solo viverle come fantasie erotiche no?

Come quella al bar che diceva ah che porci sti uomini anca el viagra desso...
E io a lei...la staga tranquilla signora con ela, gnanca con na scatola el tireria su la testa...

Ohi si è offesa peggio che le avessi deto putana eh?

Voglio dire...

Ricordiamocelo...
La escort la si paga...
Ma lei deve avere certe caratteristiche eh?

Ma lo vidito come è sto mondo?
COme se tu dicessi...ah non sono vere done le tetone come Nausicaa...
Solo perchè tu hai poco seno. No?


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> da mangiare lo trovi sempre, anche per i figli, senza fare la puttana
> 
> ti contraddici: le escort di lusso non hanno il problema di dare da mangiare ai figli, ma hanno scelto di prostituirsi per avere, appunto, il lusso
> il che mi porta a pensare che se lo avessero già avuto in precedenza...col cavolo!


Allora. Partiamo da un punto fermo. Non penso che una decida di fare la escort perchè le piace il sesso. Su questo penso che si possa essere tutti d'accordo credo.

Certe _carriere_ credo che nascano più che altro anche per bruciare le tappe. L'amica di cui parla il Conte è un caso emblematico. Pochi anni di un certo tipo di vita, un pò di pelo sullo stomaco, non escludo anche qualche momento piacevole, e poi puoi permetterti di aprire quel negozio di estetista che volevi aprire da giovane, oppure comprarti quella casa in campagna su cui avevi messo gli occhi da tempo. Oppure campare di rendita. Ora, se un giorno mia figlia venisse da me e mi dicesse: Sai papà ho deciso di fare la escort così a trent'anni sono piena di soldi e smetto di lavorare, sicuramente si prenderebbe una fracca di legnate sulle reni.
Il rischio lo corrono, come in tutti gli aspetti della vita, le sprovvedute. Sei abituata ad avere cento euro in tasca e spendi per cento. Da un giorno all'altro giri con 1000 euro guadagnati in poche ore, e spendi per 2000, tanto, ti dici, le rifaccio domani. E alla fine ti ritrovi con più buffi di quando avevi cominciato.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fesso... sei intoccabile fino a prova contraria...
> 
> adesso il culo di tutti e' a rischio e specie di chi te copre...
> 
> ...



Dormi bambino asciuto...
che lines assorbe tutooooooooo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tu la denunci...
E finisci dentro tu...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Duchessa (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey vero.
> Ha accettato uno status quo.
> 
> L'alternativa?
> ...


A me non fa rabbia, Conte, fa tristezza. Sai perchè? Perchè per poter "stare bene" passa le ore qui dentro ad esprimere concetti, a cercarli nelle parole degli altri, e a ripeterli per pagine intere come un MANTRA.

E neanche questo lo dico con rabbia, ma solo con tristezza, perchè l'ho vissuto. E' capitato anche a me di ripetermi  concetti altrui per farmi andare bene una situazione. Era una modo per aggrapparmi a qualcosa, e il risultato sono stati anni preziosi buttati. Ma già.. ognuno ha un proprio tempo di evoluzione..


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma infatti, mica l'avevo detto io
> 
> ma la favola della prostituzione, se proprio proprio devo, per i figli affamati, fa sempre la sua porca figura con i boccaloni


non l'avrai detto ma riportandolo lo giustifichi, come tutto il cucuzzaro zoccolatorio...

perche' differenze tra la tua "categoria" e l'altra, ghe ne minga...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2012)

ma magari la finanza cominciasse a fare tanti bei controllini in quel senso ed equitalia attingesse da quelle galline dalle uova d'oro, invece di dissanguare la gente che lavora con fatica e sacrificio


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dormi bambino asciuto...
> che lines assorbe tutooooooooo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Tu la denunci...
> E finisci dentro tu...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma vai a cagare te che sei un fesso ed i fessi che si ritengono intoccabili...

per te quanno suoni in chiesa, basta na' telefonatina ar 117...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma magari la finanza cominciasse a fare tanti bei controllini in quel senso ed equitalia attingesse da quelle galline dalle uova d'oro, invece di dissanguare la gente che lavora con fatica e sacrificio


Ma magari la prostituzione fosse legalizzata e controllata con pagamento di tasse e tutto.
Adesso mica le possono pagare, pure se lo volessero...


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma magari la finanza cominciasse a fare tanti bei controllini in quel senso ed equitalia attingesse da quelle galline dalle uova d'oro, invece di dissanguare la gente che lavora con fatica e sacrificio



già, e mi chiedo con serpico come fanno a far comparire dal nulla i soldi per l'acquisto di un immobile


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non l'avrai detto ma riportandolo lo giustifichi, come tutto il cucuzzaro zoccolatorio...
> 
> perche' differenze tra la tua "categoria" e l'altra, ghe ne minga...
> 
> ahahahah



per te non c'è differenza tra far sesso per i soldi o fare sesso gratis?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma magari la finanza cominciasse a fare tanti bei controllini in quel senso ed equitalia attingesse da quelle galline dalle uova d'oro, invece di dissanguare la gente che lavora con fatica e sacrificio





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma magari la prostituzione fosse legalizzata e controllata con pagamento di tasse e tutto.
> Adesso mica le possono pagare, pure se lo volessero...



concordo

magari sarebbe il primo passo per farlo assurgere al ruolo di lavoro con pari dignità degli altri


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> si....e trovo che sia vero......Se non sei d'accordo motiva
> 
> La prima cosa che ho detto ad Angelica era che si stava vendendo al marito infatti




Ma non si stà svendendo ,stà cercando il modo di sistemare le cose...
Che poi c'è chi il modo lo ritiene sbagliato....
C'è chi si comporta diversamente...
C'è chi sfanculizza .....

Ma il discorso di Angelica secondo me non voleva vertire sulle escort ....
e neanche cercava motivazioni sul perchè dovrebbe lasciarlo o perchè rimanere con lui.....

Stà semplicemente male perchè deve tenersi la sua scoperta dentro e cercava modo di tiralo fuori 
almeno a qualcuno .....
e forse ,anzi credo quasi sicuramente cercava uno spunto una motivazione,  per avere il coraggio di 
dirgli che sa tutto.....

Bisognava solo capire il perchè non parla con lui.....


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma magari la finanza cominciasse a fare tanti bei controllini in quel senso ed equitalia attingesse da quelle galline dalle uova d'oro, invece di dissanguare la gente che lavora con fatica e sacrificio


ma se l'inculano, lascia fare...

anche se non a tappeto, nel controllino o nella delazione circostanziata dei condomini dove eserciti o nella segnalazione di un impiegato di banca scazzato c'incappi pe' forza e te sputtani oltre che rimetterce l'uva e l'acino...

da noi devono paga' le tasse le mignotte di professione, come in Germania, perche' in iurop abbiamo piu' "Pil" de tutti...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon ma mettiamola così.
> Tuo marito scopre che lo hai tradito.
> Si incazza e va dalla prima escort che gli capita.
> E poi te lo fa sapere.
> ...


ci lasciamo. Se entrambi non possiamo tollerarla cosa stiamo insieme a fare


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> per te non c'è differenza tra far sesso per i soldi o fare sesso gratis?


il discrimine non e' il mero corrispettivo monetario....

per ipotesi, un ladro sfigato che ad ogni colpo viene sempre beccato, non e' lo stesso un ladro e condannabile?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> *scusa, ma non ti pare che queste persone vivano una vita profondamente condizionata dal loro lavoro in modo negativo sotto tutti gli aspetti,* tranne forse quello economico?
> ed allora, se l'unico motivo è quello economico, non ti pare ancora peggio?



ecco

come quello di Sole, ho ripreso il post dove tu esprimi a chiare lettere quello che secondo me è un pregiudizio


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il suo ragionamento credo che sia....
> 
> "avrei preferito che mio marito andasse con una escort....di cui il giorno seguente abbia solo un ricordo ma nemmeno conosca il nome.....anzicchè invaghirsi di una amica collega (non so chi sia....)
> per la serie non sono gelosa del tuo corpo ma del tuo cuore...
> ...




Annuccia, guarda che sono d'accordo con quello che pensi.
La frase evidenziata non rappresenta per niente la verità di come andrebbero le cose che ipotizzi.
Se ho dato questa impressione mi dispiace, ma come tale ti assicuro che è e rimane una impressione.
Lui sa bene cosa rischia se gli ricapita un incidente di percorso e sa bene che lo reputo uno stronzo.
Anzi, non passano ancora tanti giorni senza che mi scappi quel bell'appellativo, che mi riempe la bocca.

Parlo di "normalità" (che poi si tratta sempre di una normalità relativa) perché è in buonissima compagnia, e questo non si può smentire...
E di questo ne ho preso atto.
Certo è che se avesse deviato solo il mio avrebbe voluto dire che sono stata talmente sfigata da aver trovato l'unico soggetto manchevole sulla terra e me ne sarei liberata all'istante.
Ma così non è...

Mi rifaccio anche all'esempio di Colui che ha perdonato l'imperdonabile e mi dico chi sono io per non tentare tutte le strade per arrivare un giorno allo stesso obiettivo e per arrivare ora ad un compromesso di stabilità di coppia.
Ancora una volta, ci tengo a dire che ciò non vuol dire sdoganare e legittimare tutto.
Non è così.

Ecco, quello che intendo perseguire io è questo: 
...quello che è stato lo metto da parte pur con dolore perché non lo condivido. Di qui in avanti fai in modo che non debba mai pentirmi della scelta fatta.
Che altro non è:
"vai e non peccare più..."


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il discrimine non e' il mero corrispettivo monetario....
> 
> per ipotesi, un ladro sfigato che ad ogni colpo viene sempre beccato, non e' lo stesso un ladro e condannabile?



il ladro sì, il sesso no, ed il motivo è sempre lo stesso: che con il sesso si dà e si riceve piacere
se invece lo si fa per soldi, il piacere va a farsi fottere
se si prescinde da questo, io non so proprio cosa dire, mi arrendo

ma sono l'unica a pensarlo?


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco
> 
> come quello di Sole, ho ripreso il post dove tu esprimi a chiare lettere quello che secondo me è un pregiudizio



ma perchè, tu pensi davvero che la prostituzione sia un lavoro come un altro?
per capire


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

oddio ci sono i fantasmi!
un n.r. mi ha quotato ma non viene fuori il post!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, tu pensi davvero che la prostituzione sia un lavoro come un altro?
> per capire


nel momento in cui è una libera scelta lo considero tale a tutti gli effetti


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio ci sono i fantasmi!
> un n.r. mi ha quotato ma non viene fuori il post!


l'avranno cancellato.... :unhappy:


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, tu pensi davvero che la prostituzione sia un lavoro come un altro?
> per capire


Facendo i dovuti distingui del caso, e alla luce della società odierna (anche se bisogna dire che se lo chiamano il mestiere più antico del mondo un motivo ci deve essere), io ti dico: si.

Ribadisco il concetto precedentemente espresso che se una figlia venisse da me e mi dicesse: Papà da grande voglio fare la escort la prenderei a legnate sulle gengive 

Faccio un discorso parallelo. Una (o un) pornostar. Anche loro in fondo scopano per soldi. L'unica differenza sostanziale è che, forse, possono scegliersi i partner, ma non sono del mestiere, potrei anche dire una minchiata. 

Hanno una sessualità deviata ?
Sono scesi a compromessi ? 
Fanno un lavoro che li segnano a vita ? (in alcuni casi si, ne convengo)

Faccio un nome a caso: una Jenna Jameson fino a qualche anno fa era considerata una star alla stessa stregua di una qualsiasi attrice mainstream di Hollywood....e in fondo, non faceva altro che succhiare cazzi a nastro.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> il ladro sì, il sesso no, ed il motivo è sempre lo stesso: che con il sesso si dà e si riceve piacere
> se invece lo si fa per soldi, il piacere va a farsi fottere
> se si prescinde da questo, io non so proprio cosa dire, mi arrendo
> 
> ma sono l'unica a pensarlo?




Free non è solo con il sesso che si dà e si riceve piacere .....
ovvio i piaceri sono diversi......
A molti i soldi danno piacere ...amolti tanti indendo.....



E per me la prostituzione è un lavoro come un altro solo se è fatto con libera scelta .....
Io ti dò un servizio e tu me lo retribuisci......


IL mio pensiero è che comunque tutti ci prostituiamo per il denaro .....
insomma non penso di essere l'unica a lavorare per i soldi .....
non faccio beneficenza anche se il mio lavoro mi appaga,mi piace tutto quello che vuoi ma se a fine mese 
non ho un riscontro economico stò a casa eh!....


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel momento in cui è una libera scelta lo considero tale a tutti gli effetti



ma una libera scelta non fa di un modo di guadagnarsi i soldi un lavoro, ci hai mai pensato?
perchè altrimenti anche fare lo spacciatore o lo strozzino o il magnaccia per libera scelta sarebbe un lavoro
la prostituzione è un modo di far soldi ai confini con la legalità (infatti basta essere in due nella stessa casa per essere illegale), senza pagare le tasse (dimmi facendo quale lavoro non le paghi) e con innumerevoli lati negativi, che sinceramente mi pare assurdo minimizzare


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Free non è solo con il sesso che si dà e si riceve piacere .....
> ovvio i piaceri sono diversi......
> A molti i soldi danno piacere ...amolti tanti indendo.....
> 
> ...



Io sono un consulente informatico, ergo...... 


```
Lavori a degli orari bizzarri. (Come le prostitute)
Sei pagato per rendere felice il tuo cliente. (Come le prostitute)
Il tuo cliente paga tanto, ma è il tuo padrone che intasca. (Come le prostitute)
Sei pagato all’ora, ma i tuoi lavori arrivano fino a quando il lavoro è finito. (Come le prostitute)
Anche se sei bravo, non sei mai fiero di quello che fai. (Come le prostitute)
Sei ricompensato se soddisfi le fantasie del cliente. (Come le prostitute)
Ti è difficile avere e mantenere una famiglia. (Come le prostitute)
I tuoi amici si allontanano da te e resti solo con gente del tuo tipo. (Come le prostitute)
E’ il tuo cliente che paga l’hotel e le ore di lavoro. (Come le prostitute)
Il tuo padrone ha una gran bella macchina. (Come le prostitute)
Quando vai in “missione” da un cliente, arrivi con un gran sorriso. (Come le prostitute)
Ma quando il lavoro è finito, sei di cattivo umore. (Come le prostitute)
Per valutare le tue capacità ti sottopongono a dei terribili test. (Come le prostitute)
Il cliente vuole sempre pagare di meno e tu devi fare delle meraviglie. (Come le prostitute)
Quando ti alzi dal letto, ti dici: “Non posso fare questo per tutta la vita!”. (Come le prostitute)
Comunque va, te lo prendi sempre in quel posto. (Come le prostitute)
Non usi l’auto aziendale (come le prostitute)
Quando hai finito con un cliente cominci con un altro (come le prostitute).
```


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma una libera scelta non fa di un modo di guadagnarsi i soldi un lavoro, ci hai mai pensato?
> perchè altrimenti anche fare lo spacciatore o lo strozzino o il magnaccia per libera scelta sarebbe un lavoro
> la prostituzione è un modo di far soldi ai confini con la legalità (infatti basta essere in due nella stessa casa per essere illegale), senza pagare le tasse (dimmi facendo quale lavoro non le paghi) *e con innumerevoli lati negativi,* che sinceramente mi pare assurdo minimizzare



infatti secondo me andrebbe regolamentato, e diventerebbe davvero un lavoro come tutti gli altri (come ho già scritto, se mi leggessi con attenzione)

spiegami, se vuoi, i lati negativi che intendi tu


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io sono un consulente informatico, ergo......
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Si questo è il mio lavoro direi in tutti i punti.....
E non lavoro dandola via....



Bloggo questo post ......grazie.....
lo stampo pure e lo appendo al lavoro....:smile:


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io sono un consulente informatico, ergo......
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



e metti il tuo culetto a 90°, come le prostitute? 
anzi, lo specifichi nel contratto: guardate che state pagando anche per quello?
non credo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e metti il tuo culetto a 90°, come le prostitute?
> anzi, lo specifichi nel contratto: guardate che state pagando anche per quello?
> non credo!



no, ma deve ingoiare più di una prostituta

aggiungo per me:
se mi avessero pagato equamente per ingoiare tutto quello che ho ingoiato tra ieri e oggi al lavoro avrei già garantita almeno una vacanza alle maldive


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La complicità è possibile a parità di condizioni...la tua sembra una connivenza..altro che complicità!Tu subisci un qualcosa di assurdo per tenerti chi con te non starebbe a certe condizioni....ma quale complicità!!prova tu ad andare per cazzoni...poi ci racconti.......!!




E infatti qui ormai si gioca ad armi pari.
Dico ormai perché prima non era così, e mi sa tanto che gli sarebbe piaciuto che le cose restassero come erano!
Ti ho già detto che sono in credito, no?
E come lo so io, lo sa lui, anzi l'ha ammesso per prima lui!!
Meglio di così!
Qui, una che ha voglia di "cazzoni" per dirla alla tua maniera, ci si fa tonda...


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti secondo me andrebbe regolamentato, e diventerebbe davvero un lavoro come tutti gli altri (come ho già scritto, se mi leggessi con attenzione)
> 
> spiegami, se vuoi, i lati negativi che intendi tu


il lato negativo maggiore, secondo me, è che ti tagli le gambe da sola su ciò che c'è di veramente unico ed irripetibile nel vivere una vita piena e coraggiosa, ti abbrutisci in una mentalità sensibile solo ai soldi, ti svilisci in un ambiente tetro e infame, se metti al mondo dei figli saranno figli di puttana doc, se ti innamori di un uomo sarai tenuta a dirgli la verità e probabilmente lo perderai, come facilmente perderai il rispetto di te stessa
tutto questo per libera scelta, ovvio, ci mancherebbe

quelle che ho conosciuto io del resto non è che brillassero per intelligenza, eh...per diamanti sì


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> A me non fa rabbia, Conte, fa tristezza. Sai perchè? Perchè per poter "stare bene" passa le ore qui dentro ad esprimere concetti, a cercarli nelle parole degli altri, e a ripeterli per pagine intere come un MANTRA.
> 
> E neanche questo lo dico con rabbia, ma solo con tristezza, perchè l'ho vissuto. E' capitato anche a me di ripetermi  concetti altrui per farmi andare bene una situazione. Era una modo per aggrapparmi a qualcosa, e il risultato sono stati anni preziosi buttati. Ma già.. ognuno ha un proprio tempo di evoluzione..


Si 
Ho vissuto anch'io sta cosa...
Ma poi sono appunto esploso no?

Guarda sembra come dire una tappa obbligata...

Per me era convincermi e credere che mi volesse bene...quando i fatti mi dimostravano il contrario.

Ma

Se leggi cn molta attenzione il mito della caverna di Platone

ti accorgi che l'uomo è fatto così.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare te che sei un fesso ed i fessi che si ritengono intoccabili...
> 
> per te quanno suoni in chiesa, basta na' telefonatina ar 117...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Dai prova...no?
Intanto stanela...no?
Il suo nome d'arte è Lilith.

Becchela...ahahahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> il lato negativo maggiore, secondo me, è che ti tagli le gambe da sola su ciò che c'è di veramente unico ed irripetibile nel vivere una vita piena e coraggiosa,
> 
> non capisco che cosa, nel fare la prostituta, mi impedisca di avere hobby, interessi, di lottare coraggiosamente, che so, per l'abolizione della vivisezione e per le vaccinazioni dei bambini in Africa.
> 
> ...



Ohi, non è che desidero fare la prostituta.
Ma non sono convinta, per nulla, che esserlo significhi tutto quello che dici tu.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ci lasciamo. Se entrambi non possiamo tollerarla cosa stiamo insieme a fare


Invece a me pare che molte persone aprioristicamente gridano allo scandalo, ah se capitasse a me sarei intollerante, poi magari quando ci si ritrovano dentro, prevalgono certe cose dovute a due fattori...uno l'amore....l'altro SOPRATTUTTO...alla...alla....alla sincerità...no?

Almeno ora Diletta: 

SA con chi ha a che fare in completezza: nel bene e nel male...

Prima conosceva solo il bene e non vedeva la parte negativa di lui...

Il quale le inculca solo sta idea: Ohi ciccia, mi spiace, ma io sono fatto così.

Diversa la situazione di una persona che crede che il suo partner sia un esempio di onestà e crede male, perchè ignaro delle sue manchevolezze.


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> il lato negativo maggiore, secondo me, è che ti tagli le gambe da sola su ciò che c'è di veramente unico ed irripetibile nel vivere una vita piena e coraggiosa, ti abbrutisci in una mentalità sensibile solo ai soldi, ti svilisci in un ambiente tetro e infame, se metti al mondo dei figli saranno figli di puttana doc, se ti innamori di un uomo sarai tenuta a dirgli la verità e probabilmente lo perderai, come facilmente perderai il rispetto di te stessa
> tutto questo per libera scelta, ovvio, ci mancherebbe
> 
> quelle che ho conosciuto io del resto non è che brillassero per intelligenza, eh...per diamanti sì


Tutte eventualità possibili ma non certe. Nel senso che tutto quello che qui descrivi è solo una possibilità, che indubbiamente esiste ma non è affatto certa.

Free, tu hai ragione, e torto, nel senso che la verità, come in tutte le cose di questo mondo, è sempre nel mezzo.

Ti faccio un esempio: Eva Henger. Credo sia felicemente sposata e madre felice e soddisfatta di due o tre figli, eppure per un periodo della sua vista ha visto più cazzi di un cesso di un autogrill dell'A1.


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

ma allora perchè non fate le prostitute? 
è un lavoro come un altro, si guadagna bene, nessun problema, vi lamentate pure del vostro lavoro attuale, che a vostro dire è peggiore...
non capisco

c'è qualcosa che non quadra!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece a me pare che molte persone aprioristicamente gridano allo scandalo, ah se capitasse a me sarei intollerante, poi magari quando ci si ritrovano dentro, prevalgono certe cose dovute a due fattori...uno l'amore....l'altro SOPRATTUTTO...alla...alla....alla sincerità...no?
> 
> Almeno ora Diletta:
> 
> ...



E no. Gli dice io sono fatto così MA tutti gli uomini sono fatti così. 
Cosa vuoi fare lasciarmi quando tutti gli uomini si comportano come me?
 Cosa vuoi che sia se scopo con una donna? Nulla. Lo fanno tutti.
 Dai, non sarai così stupida da lasciarmi solo per questo....


Un tantino diverso da quello che scrivi


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma allora perchè non fate le prostitute?
> è un lavoro come un altro, si guadagna bene, nessun problema, vi lamentate pure del vostro lavoro attuale, che a vostro dire è peggiore...
> non capisco
> 
> c'è qualcosa che non quadra!


Mah io volevo fare il pornodivo...
Ma sno stato scartato ai provini...
Capisci?



Volevo vendermi

Nessuno mi ha comprato:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> *ma allora perchè non fate le* *prostitute*?
> è un lavoro come un altro, si guadagna bene, nessun problema, vi lamentate pure del vostro lavoro attuale, che a vostro dire è peggiore...
> non capisco
> 
> c'è qualcosa che non quadra!



e chi ti dice che io non l'abbia fatto? 


siccome non sono un evasore fiscale:
se diventerà un lavoro in regola ci penserò seriamente










anche se  mi sa che per allora sarò fuori mercato


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ohi, non è che desidero fare la prostituta.
> Ma non sono convinta, per nulla, che esserlo significhi tutto quello che dici tu.


confermi proprio d'ave' na' bella capoccia....

mo' so' indeciso su chi tra te e tuo marito ha avuto piu' culo nel separarse...


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma allora perchè non fate le prostitute?
> è un lavoro come un altro, si guadagna bene, nessun problema, vi lamentate pure del vostro lavoro attuale, che a vostro dire è peggiore...
> non capisco
> 
> c'è qualcosa che non quadra!


Perchè mi pare sia chiaro che non è un lavoro per tutte/i.

Come fare l'astronauta. O il chimico. O il pompiere. O l'astrofisico. O il pilota di formula 1.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E no. Gli dice io sono fatto così MA tutti gli uomini sono fatti così.
> Cosa vuoi fare lasciarmi quando tutti gli uomini si comportano come me?
> Cosa vuoi che sia se scopo con una donna? Nulla. Lo fanno tutti.
> Dai, non sarai così stupida da lasciarmi solo per questo....
> ...


Questa è una tua interpretazione.
Lui non è stupido.
Non la pregherà mai di non lasciarlo.

Lui sa.
Che lei non lo lascerà mai.

perchè gli vuole troppo bene.

Casomai lui le ha detto...cara se mi lasci, poi ti tocca stare senza di me...

E io di galline da spupazzare me ne trovo in tutta la regione...

Questo, a me sembra il suo ragionamento.
No?

O pensi che il marito di Diletta sia un tipo che si disperi se lei lo lascia?

Lui si dice...massiiiiiiiii....tanto dopo torna...no?

Poi mia cara, il discorso di suo marito è anche gravato da sto concetto...
Non è tutta colpa mia cara...uffi...sono loro che mi corteggiano eh?

E sai tu come sta un uomo quando è puntato da una?

Per esempio in questi mesi ho fatto le malore sai per scappare da una eh?
Na roba che non ti dico, e che tu non potresti nemmeno concepire...no?


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Tutte eventualità possibili ma non certe. Nel senso che tutto quello che qui descrivi è solo una possibilità, che indubbiamente esiste ma non è affatto certa.
> 
> Free, tu hai ragione, e torto, nel senso che la verità, come in tutte le cose di questo mondo, è sempre nel mezzo.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio: Eva Henger. Credo sia felicemente sposata e madre felice e soddisfatta di due o tre figli, eppure per un periodo della sua vista ha visto più cazzi di un cesso di un autogrill dell'A1.



guarda caro Tuba, io non ho affatto la verità in tasca, però nel mio piccolo un po' di cose le ho viste, e se tu ti vendi per soldi, sei una persona che non fa per me
se ti vendevi per soldi, ed hai capito che c'era qualcosa che non andava, invece sì, chissenefrega, l'importante è togliersi dalla merda:smile:
secondo me, ovviamente


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> magari
> 
> è da una decina di pagine che stiamo escludendo da questo discorso tutte le donne vittime del racket della prostituzione, tenute sulla strada con minacce e percosse
> 
> ...





​E quindi ?


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai prova...no?
> Intanto stanela...no?
> Il suo nome d'arte è Lilith.
> 
> Becchela...ahahahahahahaahahahaha


Becchela?

e che mi frega fino a che nun me capita tra i coglioni?...


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *e chi ti dice che io non l'abbia fatto? *
> 
> 
> siccome non sono un evasore fiscale:
> ...


ahi ahi ahi! eh, no!
tu dovresti dire se l'hai fatto, visto che è un lavoro come un altro, capisci?:smile:
a me che m'importa?


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Diletta, però, non esagerare dai.
> 
> Un uomo che ossessivamente va con prostitute ed escort non è la stessa cosa di un uomo che per una volta vuole provare questa cosa...
> 
> ...



Nausicaa, lo sai che ci tengo a risponderti.
Forse anche tu leggi frettolosamente (come un po' tutti del resto) e non hai colto il punto essenziale del mio post.

Non mi sono mai riferita a quegli uomini che vanno ossessivamente con prostitute ed escort quando hanno la moglie a casa e anzi, il caso di Angelica l'ho visto riconducibile ad una fase che ci può anche stare. 
Se poi invece è un atteggiamento continuativo il discorso cambia eccome. 
E non ci avevo neanche pensato che potesse essere quello il caso...

Come non mi sembra di aver generalizzato alla grande.
Certo che se vai ad una tale ora in quel tale viale forse forse ti viene anche un po' di "far di ogni erba un fascio", ma si sa che tanti uomini, il mio compreso, se ne stanno a casuccia loro, belli contenti di starci.

Però, io capisco benissimo che un uomo possa aver voglia, una tantum, di provare quel sesso nuovo e non ci trovo, ripeto, nulla di così schifoso e ripugnante.
E ora spero che l'argomento sia chiuso.


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma allora perchè non fate le prostitute?
> è un lavoro come un altro, si guadagna bene, nessun problema, vi lamentate pure del vostro lavoro attuale, che a vostro dire è peggiore...
> non capisco
> 
> c'è qualcosa che non quadra!


perchè a parole....  
ma poi quel che conta sono i fatti :carneval:


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> *Perchè mi pare sia chiaro che non è un lavoro per tutte/i.*
> 
> Come fare l'astronauta. O il chimico. O il pompiere. O l'astrofisico. O il pilota di formula 1.



che pregiudizio!
perchè no scusa? è un lavoro come un altro!


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Tutte eventualità possibili ma non certe. Nel senso che tutto quello che qui descrivi è solo una possibilità, che indubbiamente esiste ma non è affatto certa.
> 
> Free, tu hai ragione, e torto, nel senso che la verità, come in tutte le cose di questo mondo, è sempre nel mezzo.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio: Eva Henger. Credo sia felicemente sposata e madre felice e soddisfatta di due o tre figli, eppure per un periodo della sua vista ha visto più cazzi di un cesso di un autogrill dell'A1.


ma perche' Schicchi che se l'e' sposata te pare normale?

nun te pare un magnaccia?

chi "normale" se po' sposa' na' mignotta anche se camuffata da pornostar?


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma perche' Schicchi che se l'e' sposata te pare normale?
> 
> *nun te pare un magnaccia?*
> 
> chi "normale" se po' sposa' na' mignotta anche se camuffata da pornostar?



che pregiudizio!
è un lavoro come un altro!

basta abbattetemi!


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Perchè mi pare sia chiaro che non è un lavoro per tutte/i.
> 
> Come fare l'astronauta. O il chimico. O il pompiere. O l'astrofisico. O il pilota di formula 1.


ma perche' tu in giro vedi tutte mignotte supersexy?

ao' io vedo certi cessi allucinanti a conferma che quanno sei ingrifato t'inculeresti pure na' gallina...ahahahah

non e' un lavoro per tutte perche' non tutte hanno il pelo sullo stomaco, ma se fossero semplici da gestire anche le implicazioni sociali e psicologiche, come fate passa' voi, coi sordi te lo fai cresce e te fai pure le trecce...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questa è una tua interpretazione.
> Lui non è stupido.
> Non la pregherà mai di non lasciarlo.
> 
> ...


:smile:


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ahi ahi ahi! eh, no!
> tu dovresti dire se l'hai fatto, visto che è un lavoro come un altro, capisci?:smile:
> a me che m'importa?


ecco a me so' sti dettagli che mi fanno rendere ridicoli certi personaggi che bazzicano anche qua e che tacciano di moralisti e retrogradi gli altri, pero' poi a dispetto della loro evoluzione, dimostrano d'esse ancora vittime di tabu' o convenzioni sociali...

comunque ...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che pregiudizio!
> è un lavoro come un altro!
> 
> basta abbattetemi!


:saggio:

anche l'abbattitrice è un lavoro come un altro???


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :saggio:
> 
> anche l'abbattitrice è un lavoro come un altro???



sì certo

procedi ma fai piano....


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda caro Tuba, io non ho affatto la verità in tasca, però nel mio piccolo un po' di cose le ho viste, e se tu ti vendi per soldi, *sei una persona che non fa per me*
> se ti vendevi per soldi, ed hai capito che c'era qualcosa che non andava, invece sì, chissenefrega, l'importante è togliersi dalla merda:smile:
> secondo me, ovviamente


E' su questo che non ci capiamo Free. Il neretto è legittimo e sacrosanto, ci mancherebbe che non lo sia.

E che in certi ambienti ci sia un sottobosco per niente raccomandabile è altrettanto sacrosanto e appurato.

Ma da qui a bollare tutta una categoria di persone e un sistema di cose come esecrabile, ce ne passa.

Con la storia nel mio post iniziale ho proprio voluto sottolineare questo: ho incontrato una ragazza a tutti gli effetti _normale_ che faceva un lavoro:

particolare ? si
non per tutti ? si
in alcune situazioni e circostanze degradante ? si 
in alcune situazioni e circostanze voluto per motivi futili e/o sbagliati ? si


era una persona di merda ? no


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ecco a me so' sti dettagli che mi fanno rendere ridicoli certi personaggi che bazzicano anche qua e che tacciano di moralisti e retrogradi gli altri, pero' poi a dispetto della loro evoluzione, dimostrano d'esse ancora vittime di tabu' o convenzioni sociali...
> 
> comunque ...
> 
> ahahahahah


ed aggiungo:

se vantano pure d'esse mignotte o exmignotte, pero' s'inkazzano se i loro figli venissero a sape' che papino le ha lasciate perche' appunto zoccole...

rob' de matt'...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questa è una tua interpretazione.
> Lui non è stupido.
> Non la pregherà mai di non lasciarlo.
> 
> ...



Visto che parlate della sottoscritta intervengo...

Conte, ti dico una cosa: mio marito è terrorizzato all'idea che lo lasci.
Perché vedi, certo che ne trova quante ne vuole di troiette, ma è proprio questa la chiave di lettura: troiette per sesso facile e poco più...
Che se ne fa lui nelle altre 23 ore?
Io sono tutto per lui e lui senza di me è perduto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che pregiudizio!
> perchè no scusa? è un lavoro come un altro!


se il tuo è un discorso solo per provocare, allora mi ritiro subito


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se il tuo è un discorso solo per provocare, allora mi ritiro subito



no e si vede benissimo, ho argomentato eccome
il perchè secondo me non è un lavoro come un altro


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

Perchè non faccio la prostituta?

[facendo finta che ci sia qualcuno che possa pagare per fare sesso con me ]

Perchè ho un altro lavoro che mi piace molto di più.
Che mi piace più di fare la cassiera, o il dottore, o la pasticcera. (ammettendo che io fossi capace di fare la cassiera, il dottore o la pasticcera)
Un lavoro dove so che metto in gioco al meglio le mie doti.
Se facessi la prostituta (sempre che ci fosse qualcuno che mi pagasse), so che lascerei inutilizzati i miei talenti migliori.
E a prescindere dalla religione, sì, penso davvero che sprecare i propri talenti sia un peccato.

Ma se non avessi arte nè parte, e dovessi scegliere, che so, tra pulire le scale e fare la escort di lusso, bè, penso che propenderei per la escort.
E a quel punto, sarebbe mio motivo di orgoglio essere una escort fantastica che i clienti aspettano per settimane. (sempre restando il fatto che non so neppure se mi darebbero 10 euro al momento )

Dici che pulire le scale è più... "pulito"?
Bè, io mi ricordo quando andavo all'università, quella ditta di pulizie che sfruttava le studentesse e non mancavano le mani sopra il sedere.


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì certo
> 
> procedi ma fai piano....


non ce la farei mai.... non è un lavoro che fa per me....:unhappy:


----------



## sparta_cus (10 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ho scoperto il tradimento. Prima pensavo si trattasse solo di visite a siti pornografici e video chat, di cui ha lasciato tracce sulla cronologia del pc. Però ancora c’era la possibilità che si trattasse solo di chat. Poi, sabato scorso, mi è venuto in mente di digitare il nick del profilo che aveva lasciato memorizzato sulla cronologia su google e ho trovato i suoi interventi in un forum di “recensioni” di escort, in particolare uno dove raccomandava una tizia che abita vicino casa nostra, raccontava quello che ci aveva fatto, quanto aveva speso, quando ci era andato. Sono certa che fosse lui, non c’è possibilità di errore o di coincidenze. Ho anche trovato il numero della tizia tra i suoi appunti.
> Vi lascio immaginare come mi sono sentita. Io sto male. Soffro di pressione alta… poco, ma in questi giorni si è alzata, naturalmente, ho dovuto raddoppiare la dose della pillola per la pressione e anche prendere un po’ di lexotan. Ho frugato tra le sue cose, e ho trovato una scatola con tre profilattici. Noi non li usiamo, non ce n’è più bisogno, io ho 50 anni e lui 45, anche se tutti pensano che lui sia più vecchio di me, perché dimostro almeno 10 anni di meno. Ma la “escort” ne ha 24. Credo che controllerò nei prossimi giorni se i preservativi diminuiscono…
> Non so cosa fare. So quello che non voglio fare, cioè sbatterlo fuori di casa. I miei genitori sono anziani, hanno entrambi più di 80 anni, mia madre ha anche problemi di cuore; hanno già sofferto abbastanza, ora che finalmente sono tranquilli non voglio dar loro una botta del genere. Non parlo di perbenismo o cose del genere, per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda non per quel che dice la gente, i parenti o altre cose, loro non sono così. Per loro sarebbe una botta tremenda per quanto mi amano, per quanto soffrirebbero a sapermi infelice. Ho due genitori splendidi, che sarebbero disposti a morire per me, per quanto mi amano. Provocherei loro una sofferenza incredibile, specialmente a mia madre. Non me la sento, davvero, non so per quanto tempo li avrò ancora con me.
> Inoltre io sono cattolica, estremamente convinta e praticante, e per me il matrimonio è un sacramento indissolubile. Inoltre non voglio restare sola, a 50 anni. Potrei incaricare un investigatore (ne conosco uno, un mio amico) di raccogliere prove per poter avere la separazione con addebito a lui, ma non servirebbe più di tanto, non abbiamo figli e casa è mia. Potrei chiedere la nullità alla sacra rota, conosco bene anche un avvocato rotale. Ma non voglio restare sola, non voglio dare un dolore del genere ai miei. Almeno per ora, non se ne parla. Forse quando i miei non ci saranno più lo sbatterò fuori di casa, chissà…
> ...


Ma io la vedrei in un altro modo.....tecnicamente (per me s'intende) lui non ti ha tradita, avrebbe potuto farsi un'amante con tutto il coinvolgimento sentimentale e quant' altro; invece paga per fare sesso,....ha bisogno di sesso, probabilmente tu gliene davi poco e forse anche quel poco non era soddisfacente (sempre le stesse posizioni....le stesse cose....dopo un po' ci si stanca). Secondo me hai reagito nel modo migliore e devi andare avanti così, cercare di proporgli anche cose più estreme (io ne avrei un paio da dirti) oppure creare situazioni eccitanti in luoghi non convenzionali. Sono convinto che lui risponderà alla grande e anzi si chiederà se tu non hai trovato qualcuno che ti faccia da maestro.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no e si vede benissimo, ho argomentato eccome
> il perchè secondo me non è un lavoro come un altro



Certo che in un sito dove la maggior parte delle persone sta male per un tradimento, e dove quindi subentrano discorsi di morale educazione cattolicesimo etc, cercare di andare a far "trasiri u sceccu pa cura" entrare l'asino per la coda in un discorso dove la prostituta diventa un mestiere onorevole, minchia però!!!


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

*Farfalla*

mi hai strappato un sorriso, ma per davvero...

Ora mio marito non potrà più dire che non esiste nessun altro che pretenda di sapere tutto oltre a me.
Invece esiste perché tu mi batti...


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E' su questo che non ci capiamo Free. Il neretto è legittimo e sacrosanto, ci mancherebbe che non lo sia.
> 
> E che in certi ambienti ci sia un sottobosco per niente raccomandabile è altrettanto sacrosanto e appurato.
> 
> ...


era una persona di merda?SI e l'accendiamo...ahahahah

tanto normale nun me pareva se ricorreva all'anormale guadagno co' na' botta de un paio de minuti, equivalente a du' giorni a fa' la cameriera da un MC Donald... 

pero' e' facile darse ragione...basta scambia' l'anormale per normale et voila', tutto quadra...

comunque che ste scorciatoie invece tu non le faresti seguire a tua figlia, te dimostra che cazzo de casini che tenete nella capoccia...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Visto che parlate della sottoscritta intervengo...
> 
> Conte, ti dico una cosa: mio marito è terrorizzato all'idea che lo lasci.
> Perché vedi, certo che ne trova quante ne vuole di troiette, ma è proprio questa la chiave di lettura: troiette per sesso facile e poco più...
> ...


Però va detto che se non erano troiette...
Manco ci giocava no?
Ripensiamo a Lothar...
Le amanti sono il nulla per lui.

Però almeno tuo marito è stato sincero con te, una volta messo alle strette no?

Nessuno poi lo conosce meglio di te e quindi passa per quel che valgono certi commenti che leggi qui...

E ricorda che intanto tu...
Ci fai l'amore con lui
E alla grande...

Penso che anche la tigrona di romagna, moglie di Lothar, non  perdonerebbe MAI a lui, il saperlo innamorato di un'altra che non sia lei.

Però ricordati che tuo marito sarà anche terrorizzato di ricevere la pariglia.
no?

Perchè anche a te potrebbe garbare di giocare alla troietta per un'ora con un mega lothar della zona no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no e si vede benissimo, ho argomentato eccome
> il perchè secondo me non è un lavoro come un altro


allora ti rispondo come stavo per risponderti inizialmente

io parlo a ragion veduta di certe cose
una domanda: ti sei mai fatta pagare per una prestazione sessuale?
rispondi solo se sai le cose, non con discorsi a vanvera

ebbene: io sì
e so che è un lavoro che potrei fare
non so per quanto perchè non ho la sfera di cristallo, ma pelo sullo stomaco ne ho da vendere, non è una novità

sottolineo la differenza tra chi parla di certe cose con un minimo di cognizione e chi ragiona per principi astratti


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè non faccio la prostituta?
> 
> [facendo finta che ci sia qualcuno che possa pagare per fare sesso con me ]
> 
> ...


nun so' piu' indeciso...

er culo l'ha avuto tuo marito...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che in un sito dove la maggior parte delle persone sta male per un tradimento, e dove quindi subentrano discorsi di morale educazione cattolicesimo etc, cercare di andare a far "trasiri u sceccu pa cura" entrare l'asino per la coda in un discorso dove la prostituta diventa un mestiere onorevole, minchia però!!!


Ultimo però...
La prostituzione si basa sulle leggi di mercato no?
Se nessuno ci andasse
Loro non esisterebbero.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

*exStermy*

Mi sa che l'unico sano di mente qua dentro sei soltanto tu, ma come cazzo hai resistito a tante minchiate in tutti questi anni?


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Ma io la vedrei in un altro modo.....tecnicamente (per me s'intende) lui non ti ha tradita, avrebbe potuto farsi un'amante con tutto il coinvolgimento sentimentale e quant' altro; invece paga per fare sesso,....ha bisogno di sesso, probabilmente tu gliene davi poco e forse anche quel poco non era soddisfacente (sempre le stesse posizioni....le stesse cose....dopo un po' ci si stanca). Secondo me hai reagito nel modo migliore e devi andare avanti così, cercare di proporgli anche cose più estreme (io ne avrei un paio da dirti) oppure creare situazioni eccitanti in luoghi non convenzionali. Sono convinto che lui risponderà alla grande e anzi si chiederà se tu non hai trovato qualcuno che ti faccia da maestro.



Oh....finalmente, uno che la pensa come me.
Ora posso chiudere contenta!!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> mi hai strappato un sorriso, ma per davvero...
> 
> Ora mio marito non potrà più dire che non esiste nessun altro che pretenda di sapere tutto oltre a me.
> Invece esiste perché tu mi batti...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> mi hai strappato un sorriso, ma per davvero...
> 
> Ora mio marito non potrà più dire che non esiste nessun altro che pretenda di sapere tutto oltre a me.
> Invece esiste perché tu mi batti...




Nessun tipo di pretesa, ma se il 90% del forum la pensa come me forse è perchè questo si legge tra le righe
Se invece quello che scrivi non è quello che pensi, stiamo parlando di aria fritta.......



Un ultima cosa: chi qui dentro ti da "contro" forse è chi ti è più vicino rispetto a chi ti incoraggia in questa strada.
Ma capisco che ti faccia più comodo credere l'opposto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> era una persona di merda?SI e l'accendiamo...ahahahah
> 
> tanto normale nun me pareva se ricorreva all'anormale guadagno *co' na' botta de un paio de minuti*, equivalente a du' giorni a fa' la cameriera da un MC Donald...
> 
> ...


se veniva con te anche un minuto e mezzo


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sa che l'unico sano di mente qua dentro sei soltanto tu, ma come cazzo hai resistito a tante minchiate in tutti questi anni?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E' su questo che non ci capiamo Free. Il neretto è legittimo e sacrosanto, ci mancherebbe che non lo sia.
> 
> E che in certi ambienti ci sia un sottobosco per niente raccomandabile è altrettanto sacrosanto e appurato.
> 
> ...


guarda che io non ho detto affatto che è una persona di merda, ma ho parlato di togliersi dalla merda, anzi, chiedo scusa perchè di solito non uso queste espressioni
anzi, spesso non sono mica persone di merda, io ho lavorato spesso con ex...lasciamo perdere, ma ex, capisci?
gente che ha cambiato strada, ha visto che i soldi sono un abbaglio rispetto a tanto altro ed ha scelto l'altro:smile:
per me la categoria di persone (non esecrabile, troppo "forte") che non  fa per me è quella che si vende per soldi, stop, perchè è in netto contrasto con il mio modo di essere e di vivere
troppo


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo però...
> La prostituzione si basa sulle leggi di mercato no?
> Se nessuno ci andasse
> Loro non esisterebbero.


La prostituzione di certo una donna non la cerca, ci sono diversi motivi per i quali non hanno altre possibilità. Ma di certo non le giustifica assolutamente, posso dispiacermi, posso angosciarmi per le loro storie e le loro mortificazioni, e le posso sentire anche mie visto che faccio parte di quella società che le ha costrette a prostituirsi, ma soltanto in questo contesto posso assumermi la mia colpa e parte di responsabilità.


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora ti rispondo come stavo per risponderti inizialmente
> 
> io parlo a ragion veduta di certe cose
> una domanda: ti sei mai fatta pagare per una prestazione sessuale?
> ...


io nun faccio fatica a crederte, pero' me pare ridicolo che in altri discorsi ti sei anche tu scagliata sul non dire assolutamente ai figli perche' si viene lasciati dai propri partners se il motivo e' la zoccolaggine....

dovresti andarne fiera invece come fai qua...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo però...
> La prostituzione si basa sulle leggi di mercato no?
> Se nessuno ci andasse
> Loro non esisterebbero.


Altra risposta, anvedi che uomini che esistono, e che mogli avranno questi, e che famiglia esemplare questi. 

Ti ricordo che tutti quelli che vanno a prostitute sono soltanto delle mezze seghe, stanchi di farsi le prugnette in bagno, o perlomeno avranno seri problemi di mente, se la loro vita è basata su una scopata con la prostituta.


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sa che l'unico sano di mente qua dentro sei soltanto tu, ma come cazzo hai resistito a tante minchiate in tutti questi anni?


con l'ahahahahahah

ahahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però va detto che se non erano troiette...
> Manco ci giocava no?
> Ripensiamo a Lothar...
> Le amanti sono il nulla per lui.
> ...



Conte, più questo...

Sì, anche quello che hai scritto.
Due spauracchi tutti insieme.
Ti giuro che non vorrei essere nei suoi panni...
Ciao caro!


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E' su questo che non ci capiamo Free. Il neretto è legittimo e sacrosanto, ci mancherebbe che non lo sia.
> 
> E che in certi ambienti ci sia un sottobosco per niente raccomandabile è altrettanto sacrosanto e appurato.
> 
> ...


vendersi è esecrabile.


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se veniva con te anche un minuto e mezzo


infatti avevo conteggiato anche il levarsi le mutande...ahahahahah

infatti io non sono uno degli stalloni che vengono co' te, ma te diro' che te scambio volentieri con una bella sega fatta come dio comanda...

mejo a perderte che a trovarte...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Altra risposta, anvedi che uomini che esistono, e che mogli avranno questi, e che famiglia esemplare questi.
> 
> Ti ricordo che tutti quelli che vanno a prostitute sono soltanto delle mezze seghe, stanchi di farsi le prugnette in bagno, o perlomeno avranno seri problemi di mente, se la loro vita è basata su una scopata con la prostituta.


Però Ultimo
Come la metti allora con l'uscita di Don Benzi?
Un sacerdote che è riuscito perfino a bonificare il lungo mare di Rimini, e se chiedi a Lothar, lui sa che cos'era il lungo mare di Rimini prima di lui...Una cosa che mostrai anche a mia moglie...tanti anni fa...

Ora Don Benzi, dopo essersi occupato di recuperare quelle donne, si mise a parlare con i clienti...

Dopo aver parlato con molte clienti se ne usciì con quell'appello...

Però voi mogli non siate pezzi di ghiaccio con i vostri mariti.
Pare che una fetta di uomini che ricorrono alle prostitute siano mariti che hanno una moglie freddina.

Pensaci a mente fredda.
Ho bisgono di un attimo di calore femmineo.
Ho una moglie che insomma...ok...
Non ho voglia di intortare qualcuna, mi guardo allo specchio, sono di mezz'età, timido, impacciato...non ci so tanto fare con le donne...
Ed eccomi che vado con l'auto di sera in certi posti...con la vergogna nel cuore...
Sperando che non lo venga a sapere mai nessuno.


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> era una persona di merda?SI e l'accendiamo...ahahahah
> 
> tanto normale nun me pareva se ricorreva all'anormale guadagno co' na' botta de un paio de minuti, equivalente a du' giorni a fa' la cameriera da un MC Donald...
> 
> ...


No Stermy. Non è così. E te lo dico proprio perchè mi ritengo essere una di quelle persone che nel suo piccolo cerca di predicare bene e razzolare alla stessa stregua. E sopratutto non vivo ad Avalon, nascosto nelle nebbia.

E' da più di 5 pagine che stò dicendo che sicuramente comporta rischi e pericoli non da poco, e che le persone che vi si bruciano forse sono più di quelle che ne escono senza strascichi (magari, anzi, sopratutto anche per colpa di quelle/i che non le reputano NORMALI).

Per inciso, ad una mia ipotetica figlia io spezzerei le reni pure se mi dicesse che vorrebbe fare la velina, o la ballerina, o l'allevatrice di serpenti. A mia figlia spezzerei le reni pure se facesse la bibliotecaria e buttasse la vita per un coglione che la usa come svuotatoio personale una volta alla settimana. 

Solo una cosa è certa, ad una mia ipotetica figlia converrebbe specializzarsi in nefrologia.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però va detto che se non erano troiette...
> Manco ci giocava no?
> Ripensiamo a Lothar...
> Le amanti sono il nulla per lui.
> ...


Messaggio ricevuto:bleah:


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora ti rispondo come stavo per risponderti inizialmente
> 
> io parlo a ragion veduta di certe cose
> una domanda: ti sei mai fatta pagare per una prestazione sessuale?
> ...


non solo non mi sono mai fatta pagare, ma non mi è mai passato per la testa
però, quando mi hanno offerto una scorciatoia in cambio di una cena ho detto no grazie
quando mi hanno offerto vacanze a due ho detto no grazie
quando mi hanno offerto di leggere i precedenti penali di certe persone (ero in caserma!) ho detto no grazie
etc. etc.
non accetto "favori" che non voglio ricambiare con "favori" miei, perchè io non sono in vendita, sono solo gratis:smile:
però con me tocchi duro, perchè spesso la vera forza è capire e dire no


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vendersi è esecrabile.


Abbiamo una concezione diversa di "vendersi". Continuo a sostenere che siamo circondati da esempi di vendita, che se si usasse lo stesso metro sono esattamente da considerarsi al livello di prostituzione.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Messaggio ricevuto:bleah:


Embè il sesso è importante sai nella vita di coppia, no?
Anche il rubino ho ricevuto eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè il sesso è importante sai nella vita di coppia, no?
> Anche il rubino ho ricevuto eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Scusa non potevo firmarmi, tu sei contrario al voto non anonimo quindi non volevo fare una cosa che non gradisci


Ti diverte così tanto umiliare le persone anche quando non hai motivo per farlo e soprattutto quando nemmeno ti cagano da lontano?
Non ci sono parole per definirti davvero.........:bleah:


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2012)

tutti i modi sono esecrabili, infatti





Tuba ha detto:


> Abbiamo una concezione diversa di "vendersi". Continuo a sostenere che siamo circondati da esempi di vendita, che se si usasse lo stesso metro sono esattamente da considerarsi al livello di prostituzione.


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Abbiamo una concezione diversa di "vendersi". Continuo a sostenere che siamo circondati da esempi di vendita, che se si usasse lo stesso metro sono esattamente da considerarsi al livello di prostituzione.



ma dai Tuba, non si vive meglio a testa alta? 
che senso ha perdersi in mille distinguo?
già si sa


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> No Stermy. Non è così. E te lo dico proprio perchè mi ritengo essere una di quelle persone che nel suo piccolo cerca di predicare bene e razzolare alla stessa stregua. E sopratutto non vivo ad Avalon, nascosto nelle nebbia.
> 
> E' da più di 5 pagine che stò dicendo che sicuramente comporta rischi e pericoli non da poco, e che le persone che vi si bruciano forse sono più di quelle che ne escono senza strascichi (magari, anzi, sopratutto anche per colpa di quelle/i che non le reputano NORMALI).
> 
> ...


per me continuate a dimostra' na' confusione nella capoccia che meta' basterebbe...

se io affermo che anche chi fa la prostituta ha uno spessore morale indistinguibile dalle altre perche' non dovrei farlo fare a mia figlia cosi' co' le scorciatoie arriva pure prima in tutto?

solo perche' ce sta qualche retrogrado che le considera male?

ma stiamo a pijarci per il culo?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa non potevo firmarmi, tu sei contrario al voto non anonimo quindi non volevo fare una cosa che non gradisci
> 
> 
> Ti diverte così tanto umiliare le persone anche quando non hai motivo per farlo e soprattutto quando nemmeno ti cagano da lontano?
> Non ci sono parole per definirti davvero.........:bleah:




E tu?
Non hai forse umiliato diletta?

Una donna che può sempre dirti:
Io mi lascerò pure incantare dai sofismi di mio marito, ma almeno io so tutta la verità su di lui.

Tuo marito sa la verità su di te?

Non ti ho umiliato.

Ho solo detto che nella coppia di diletta il sesso la fa ancora da padrone, nonostante tutto.

E che m'importa a me del resto?
Nulla, no?

Tu prima di fare i conti in tasca nella vita matrimoniale altrui...

Pensa a risolvere i problemi che hai in casa no?

Facile sempre fare la morale agli altri senza guardare prima noi stessi...

Finchè non sarai con tuo marito come lo è stato il marito di Diletta...

Vedrai...

Non ne verrai mai fuori.

Almeno quest'uomo messo alle strette ha detto la verità.

Tu invece non hai il coraggio di dire la verità a tuo marito, ma pretendi cose da lui.

QUesto io penso.
Quando sai benissimo di non essere nella condizione di pretendere alcunchè da lui.


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dai Tuba, non si vive meglio a testa alta?
> che senso ha perdersi in mille distinguo?
> già si sa


E' questo il punto. Perchè non posso andare a testa alta se per vivere decido di fare la prostituta ?

Solo perchè per il comune sentire è una cosa "sbagliata" ? Chi lo decide ? Tu ? Io ? 

Vorrei ricordare che nostro signore Gesù Cristo alla Maddalena non è che fece tutte stè storie eeehhh


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non solo non mi sono mai fatta pagare, ma non mi è mai passato per la testa
> però, quando mi hanno offerto una scorciatoia in cambio di una cena ho detto no grazie
> quando mi hanno offerto vacanze a due ho detto no grazie
> quando mi hanno offerto di leggere i precedenti penali di certe persone (ero in caserma!) ho detto no grazie
> ...


quoto e se posso approvo!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto e se posso approvo!


Quoto e se posso ci provo, a gratisse.


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dai Tuba, non si vive meglio a testa alta?
> che senso ha perdersi in mille distinguo?
> già si sa


ma il pesce puzza dalla testa...

se sei na' mignotta e' molto probabile che avrai avuto una scuola gia' in casa...

te sei scordata le intercettazioni telefoniche delle madri e dei padri delle zoccole che se faceva er nano di arcore?

e quanto t'ha dato?5.000???cazzo cosi' poco?...vabbe' so' sempre 3 mesi della paga di un metalmeccanico...


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me continuate a dimostra' na' confusione nella capoccia che meta' basterebbe...
> 
> se io affermo che anche chi fa la prostituta ha uno spessore morale indistinguibile dalle altre perche' non dovrei farlo fare a mia figlia cosi' co' le scorciatoie arriva pure prima in tutto?
> 
> ...


Già, immagino tu sia uno di quei genitori che pensa: mejop un fio ladro che frocio.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu?
> Non hai forse umiliato diletta?
> 
> Una donna che può sempre dirti:
> ...



Umiliato Diletta? NON DICIAMO CAZZATE
Ho detto quello che penso senza lanciare frecciate a terzi che in quel discorso non c'entrano
Non perdi occasione per ricordare al forum intero che mio marito non fa sesso con me
E questo è da VERI STRONZI
Ogni occasione è buona e ti avevo già chiesto in chiaro e in privato di evitare. Ma è più forte di te ti diverte troppo l'idea
Chi è adesso che ride delle disgrazie altrui? Tu o io.......l......

Ripeto ancora una volta tra me e te quello che vuole che diletta sia serena non sei certo tu. 
E con questo chiudo perchè davvero riesci ad essere disgustoso. E adesso chiama la truppa a rubinarmi in anomino tanto solo questo sai fare...............


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

*tuba*

E che azzo! ma scrivi di più ora che quando eri registrato! :rotfl:

Tubado tubare tubama ....... :rotfl:


----------



## Fabry (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E' questo il punto. Perchè non posso andare a testa alta se per vivere decido di fare la prostituta ?
> 
> Solo perchè per il comune sentire è una cosa "sbagliata" ? Chi lo decide ? Tu ? Io ?
> 
> ...


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E' questo il punto. Perchè non posso andare a testa alta se per vivere decido di fare la prostituta ?
> 
> Solo perchè per il comune sentire è una cosa "sbagliata" ? Chi lo decide ? Tu ? Io ?
> 
> Vorrei ricordare che nostro signore Gesù Cristo alla Maddalena non è che fece tutte stè storie eeehhh


infatti non poteva manco fargliele, perche' la Maddalena nun era na' prostituta....

anche la chiesa ha ammesso recentemente la volutamente errata sputtanata perche' le faceva comodo...

ha ammesso anche che er bambinello nun e' manco nato il 25 dicembre, ma questa e' un'altra storia..

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu?
> *Non hai forse umiliato diletta?
> 
> *Una donna che può sempre dirti:
> ...


sul neretto allora se lo metti cosi l'ho umiliata anche io!

sul resto ti dico solo una cosa VERGOGNATI di quello che hai scritto.... solo per il fatto che sai quello che ha passato farfalla... ed è la prima ad ammettere i suoi errori....

aggiungo che tutti noi che non "diamo la pacca sulla spalla" a Diletta lo facciamo perchè vorremmo davvero aiutarla... ma tanto che te lo diciamo a fare....

adesso rubinatemi pure


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E' questo il punto. Perchè non posso andare a testa alta se per vivere decido di fare la prostituta ?
> 
> Solo perchè per il comune sentire è una cosa "sbagliata" ? Chi lo decide ? Tu ? Io ?
> 
> Vorrei ricordare che nostro signore Gesù Cristo alla Maddalena non è che fece tutte stè storie eeehhh


e come mai è diventata una ex prostituta?
eh?


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Tuba ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E' questo il punto. Perchè non posso andare a testa alta se per vivere decido di fare la prostituta ?
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutti i modi sono esecrabili, infatti



certo: però tutti questi modi palesi a subdoli esistono e proliferano anche e soprattutto dove si sostiene con più veemenza che non è così


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E' questo il punto. Perchè non posso andare a testa alta se per vivere decido di fare la prostituta ?
> 
> *Solo perchè per il comune sentire è una cosa "sbagliata" ? Chi lo decide ? Tu ? Io ?
> *
> Vorrei ricordare che nostro signore Gesù Cristo alla Maddalena non è che fece tutte stè storie eeehhh


ci sono cose che non vanno* decise* ma appartengono alla coscienza delle persone


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Già, immagino tu sia uno di quei genitori che pensa: mejop un fio ladro che frocio.


io ho sempre pensato ne' ladro e ne' frocio, ma se proprio proprio nel caso frocio e l'accendiamo...

(cioe' non nel senso dell'incendiamo, specifico...)

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Tuba ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E' questo il punto. Perchè non posso andare a testa alta se per vivere decido di fare la prostituta ?
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dai Tuba, *non si vive meglio a testa alta? *
> che senso ha perdersi in mille distinguo?
> già si sa



ma che cazzo vuol dire?
non è che io credo che tu  (generico, non inteso come free) vivi a testa alta solo perchè me lo dici

ripeto: sono considerazioni astratte che sanno di formula vuota, soprattutto se riferite alle vite degli altri


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sul neretto allora se lo metti cosi l'ho umiliata anche io!
> 
> sul resto ti dico solo una cosa VERGOGNATI di quello che hai scritto.... solo per il fatto che sai quello che ha passato farfalla... ed è la prima ad ammettere i suoi errori....
> 
> ...


Uhm..... Anche io non ho detto nulla a mia moglie, sono delle scelte.

E visto che anche io faccio tanta morale dovrei starmene muto, ma a questo punto dovremmo starcene muti tutti, perchè tutti abbiamo e diamo delle motivazioni alle cose sbagliate. A convenienza

Il conte ha sbagliato è vero, ma ha anche dato una vera stoccata a quello che io ho scritto prima. 


Di certo sono sicuro che se dovessimo attenerci davvero a tutto quello che crediamo e sappiamo di essere giusto, a parere mio per molti versi creeremo il caos.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sono cose che non vanno* decise* ma appartengono alla coscienza delle persone


Non ti approvo perchè so che sei contraria


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non solo non mi sono mai fatta pagare, ma non mi è mai passato per la testa
> però, quando mi hanno offerto una scorciatoia in cambio di una cena ho detto no grazie
> quando mi hanno offerto vacanze a due ho detto no grazie
> quando mi hanno offerto di leggere i precedenti penali di certe persone (ero in caserma!) ho detto no grazie
> ...



anch'io

ma quando HO VOLUTO chiedere soldi l'ho fatto

è questa la differenza tra il mio ragionamento e il tuo


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2012)

i torni non contano?





Fabry ha detto:


> questo il punto. Perchè non posso andare a testa alta se per vivere decido di fare la prostituta ?
> 
> Solo perchè per il comune sentire è una cosa "sbagliata" ? Chi lo decide ? Tu ? Io ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm..... Anche io non ho detto nulla a mia moglie, sono delle scelte.
> 
> E visto che anche io faccio tanta morale dovrei starmene muto, ma a questo punto dovremmo starcene muti tutti, perchè tutti abbiamo e diamo delle motivazioni alle cose sbagliate. A convenienza
> 
> ...


no Ultimo è un discorso diverso.... 
non si tratta di fare la morale ma di continuare a tirare in ballo fatti personali!


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sono cose che non vanno* decise* ma appartengono alla coscienza delle persone


Coscienza che è quanto di più aleatorio possa esistere e che più di ogni altra cosa legata a retaggi culturali, sociali, personali e che dir si voglia. 

Una ragazza che decide di prostituirsi compie soltanto qualcosa che io non farei. 

Ma l'equazione prostituta = persona di merda non la faccio passare a nessuno.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no Ultimo è un discorso diverso....
> non si tratta di fare la morale ma di continuare a tirare in ballo fatti personali!



quoto e nel divertirsi a farlo


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anch'io
> 
> ma quando HO VOLUTO chiedere soldi l'ho fatto
> 
> è questa la differenza tra il mio ragionamento e il tuo


e vantate...anzi dillo anche ai tuoi figli oseno' sei incoerente e con credibilita' non pervenuta...


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Coscienza che è quanto di più aleatorio possa esistere e che più di ogni altra cosa legata a retaggi culturali, sociali, personali e che dir si voglia.
> 
> Una ragazza che decide di prostituirsi compie soltanto qualcosa che io non farei.
> 
> Ma l'equazione prostituta =* persona di merda *non la faccio passare a nessuno.


non farla passare più che altro a chi l'ha detta.
prostituta= io mai nella vita


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto e nel divertirsi a farlo


ognugno si diverte come può....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no Ultimo è un discorso diverso....
> non si tratta di fare la morale ma di continuare a tirare in ballo fatti personali!



Personali? Forse mi sbaglio ma se ne è discusso in pubblica, e comunque non sto dando ragione al conte, ho solo scritto che pur dicendo una verità poteva evitare di scriverla.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Personali? Forse mi sbaglio ma se ne è discusso in pubblica, e comunque non sto dando ragione al conte, ho solo scritto che pur dicendo una verità poteva evitare di scriverla.



Se ne è discusso. E possiamo discutere ancora non mi sono mai sostratto
Ma la presa per il culo scusa me la evito volentieri
Perchè nella frase del conte devi leggere "suo marito sarà quello che sarà ma ALMENO sua moglie la tromba" 
E questo non è discutere è tirare frecciate stupide che non portano a niente nella discussione


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anch'io
> 
> ma quando HO VOLUTO chiedere soldi l'ho fatto
> 
> è questa la differenza tra il mio ragionamento e il tuo


sono scelte Chiara...scelte che io non potrei mai fare.... 
preferisco spaccarmi la schiena piuttosto che scendere a compromessi guadagnando "soldi facili" e non mi mancherebbe la possibilità di farlo...


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anch'io
> 
> ma quando HO VOLUTO chiedere soldi l'ho fatto
> 
> è questa la differenza tra il mio ragionamento e il tuo



quale ragionamento?
è la differenza tra due modi diversi di comportarsi di fronte alla stessa cosa
se tu avessi voluto seguire un ragionamento, lo avresti fatto sempre, non ti pare?
perchè ragionando saresti arrivata a stabilire che per te va bene così


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Coscienza che è quanto di più aleatorio possa esistere e che più di ogni altra cosa legata a retaggi culturali, sociali, personali e che dir si voglia.
> 
> Una ragazza che decide di prostituirsi compie soltanto qualcosa che io non farei.
> 
> Ma l'equazione prostituta = persona di merda non la faccio passare a nessuno.


Tuba nun se sentono gia' loro cosi' al punto che la Koll s'e' fatta mezza monaca per espiare e per illudersi di migliorare?...

quello e' un eccesso, pero' che nun siano er massimo me pare incontestabile...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ne è discusso. E possiamo discutere ancora non mi sono mai sostratto
> Ma la presa per il culo scusa me la evito volentieri
> Perchè nella frase del conte devi leggere "suo marito sarà quello che sarà ma ALMENO sua moglie la tromba"
> E questo non è discutere è tirare frecciate stupide che non portano a niente nella discussione


E su questo sono d'accordo.


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E su questo sono d'accordo.


e questo stiamo dicendo


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anch'io
> 
> ma quando HO VOLUTO chiedere soldi l'ho fatto
> 
> è questa la differenza tra il mio ragionamento e il tuo



Sai perchè spesso e volentieri vedo in te una persona da stimare? 
Perchè vado oltre. Penso e ragiono, non mi fermo sulla frase in se stessa. Sperando comunque di non sbagliarmi.

Ma in questa maniera fai soltanto il gioco di tanti. Nel senso che gli dai maniera di poterti attaccare, anche se sai difenderti bene.


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non farla passare più che altro a chi l'ha detta.
> *prostituta=io mai nella vita*


Messa così è decisamente più accettabile ed è anche più...........onesto ?


----------



## Fabry (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva@ 

Yes I torni non contano...


p.s. ho sbagliato a quotare... mi scuso :bandiera:


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non farla passare più che altro a chi l'ha detta.
> prostituta= io mai nella vita


Però una domanda voglio fartela, più che altro per amore di discussione e senza nessuna volontà di provocare.

La faccio a te per diversi motivi, tipo l'essere madre di una figlia e comunque contraddistinta da un'onesta intellettuale che ti riconosco da sempre (ovviamente possono rispondere tutte coloro che si riconoscono nella descrizione ).

Sei la mamma di Moana Pozzi e scopri che tua figlia, che avevi mandato a studiare dalle Orsoline, è diventata una pornostar. Che fai ?


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Però una domanda voglio fartela, più che altro per amore di discussione e senza nessuna volontà di provocare.
> 
> La faccio a te per diversi motivi, tipo l'essere madre di una figlia e comunque contraddistinta da un'onesta intellettuale che ti riconosco da sempre (ovviamente possono rispondere tutte coloro che si riconoscono nella descrizione ).
> 
> Sei la mamma di Moana Pozzi e scopri che tua figlia, che avevi mandato a studiare dalle Orsoline, è diventata una pornostar. Che fai ?


che posso fare?
accetto e la rispetto


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che posso fare?
> *accetto e la rispetto*


Esattamente il concetto che stò cercando di portare avanti dal almeno una decina di pagine.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Esattamente il concetto che stò cercando di portare avanti dal almeno una decina di pagine.


sì, io invece sono più di ventanni che lavoro per educare a ben altro e credo di avere scongiurato questa possibilità


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che posso fare?
> accetto e la rispetto


subito subito?

nun te serve un tot de tempo pe' digeri' la storia?

uao...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè il sesso è importante sai nella vita di coppia, no?
> Anche il rubino ho ricevuto eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


esattamente che problema hai?   in testa,intendo


----------



## exStermy (10 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> esattamente che problema hai?


fosse uno solo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> subito subito?
> 
> nun te serve un tot de tempo pe' digeri' la storia?
> 
> ...


ehm come minimo mi incanutisco di botto:unhappy:


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, io invece sono più di ventanni che lavoro per educare a ben altro e credo di avere scongiurato questa possibilità


C'era una canzone di Sting, il cui titolo, tradotto, diceva più o meno così: Chissa se anche i russi amano i propri figli.

Credo che gli stessi tuoi insegnamenti, quelli di free, quelli di Chiara, di Farfalla, tiè ci metto pure quelli di Stermy  Siano gli stessi, gli stessi che applicherei io.

Ma in questo thread ho letto di paragoni allucinanti. Escort paragonate a sanguisughe dalla sessualità deviata prive di qualsiasi moraltà.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm come minimo mi incanutisco di botto:unhappy:


uno Chagall, presto...


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

Dimenticavo. Fra i miei insegnamenti, tanto per non farmi mancare niente, io ci metterei pure il rispetto a prescindere dal colore, orientamenti sessuali, politici e sportivi (sei esentato solo se incontri un laziale o un gobbo ). 

E, ancora più importante, cercare di non fermarsi mai alla prima impressione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Dimenticavo. Fra i miei insegnamenti, tanto per non farmi mancare niente, io ci metterei pure il rispetto a prescindere dal colore, orientamenti sessuali, politici e sportivi (sei esentato solo se incontri un laziale *o un gobbo* ).
> 
> E, ancora più importante, cercare di non fermarsi mai alla prima impressione.


















e una gobba?


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e una gobba?


Lapidazione sulla pubblica piazza e conseguente gogna.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Dimenticavo. Fra i miei insegnamenti, tanto per non farmi mancare niente, io ci metterei pure il rispetto a prescindere dal colore, orientamenti sessuali, politici e sportivi (sei esentato solo se incontri un laziale o un gobbo ).
> 
> E, ancora più importante, cercare di non fermarsi mai alla prima impressione.


eccome.e il rispetto per le idee altrui...hai presente voltaire?
ciò non toglie che quel che è svilente per la mia dignità penso lo sia anche per gli altri.
e credo che succeda a tutti


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, io invece sono più di ventanni che lavoro per educare a ben altro e credo di avere scongiurato questa possibilità


anche i miei con me pensavano di avere scongiurato molte cose Minerva....


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm come minimo mi incanutisco di botto:unhappy:


e pure io.
Mi cadrebbero pure i capelli di botto


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> C'era una canzone di Sting, il cui titolo, tradotto, diceva più o meno così: Chissa se anche i russi amano i propri figli.
> 
> Credo che gli stessi tuoi insegnamenti, quelli di free, quelli di Chiara, di Farfalla, tiè ci metto pure quelli di Stermy  Siano gli stessi, gli stessi che applicherei io.
> 
> Ma in questo thread ho letto di paragoni allucinanti. *Escort paragonate a sanguisughe dalla sessualità deviata prive di qualsiasi moraltà*.


Mi citi i post di cui parli, per piacere?

Te lo chiedo perchè io sono stata citata da te e non riesco a capire dove ho scritto questo, nè dove ho scritto che le prostitute sono persone di merda. Ma magari mi hai citata per altri motivi. Solo per capire.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche i miei con me pensavano di avere scongiurato molte cose Minerva....


ma chi se ne frega.
scusate ma che due palle con questa storia .
mi sento di poter dire che mia figlia non si prostituirà.
e sticazzi mi pare il minimo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega.
> scusate ma che due palle con questa storia .
> mi sento di poter dire che mia figlia non si prostituirà.
> e sticazzi mi pare il minimo



ma anche stermy sente di poter dire che sua figlia non si farà suora
e sticazzi gli pare il minimo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

e io sto insegnando a mia figlia a non considerare le persone di serie a o b in base al lavoro che fanno

e sticazzi mi pare il minimo anche quello


----------



## Tebe (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega.
> scusate ma che due palle con questa storia .
> mi sento di poter dire che mia figlia non si prostituirà.
> e sticazzi mi pare il minimo



scusa non ho resistito al verdone (che dalle mie parti vuol dire.....te lo  risparmio va...:mrgreen


----------



## passante (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm...
> 
> Si recensisce il loro lavoro, la loro bravura nel lavoro.
> Ho visto un servizio (Iene, mi sembra), andavano a far vedere alle ragazze come erano votate... non erano scandalizzate, anzi...
> ...


non ho visto il servizio delle iene, ma il forum che mio malgrado ho letto faceva vomitare. :blank: mi sono sentito disgustato come uomo, penso che lo saresti pure tu, forse a maggior ragione, come donna.

naturalmente io non facevo un discorso generale sulla prostituzione nè tantomeno sulle prostitute, ma uno abbastanza circoscritto su una certa indulgenza (che non comprendo) rispetto a certi comportamenti (che non approvo). poi tutti noi - e io per primo - siamo incoerenti, confusi smarriti e quant'altro e possiamo trovarci ad agire i peggio comportamenti, questo è evidente. ma ciò non toglie che non mi piacciano e non lli condivida.

l'emoticon l'ho preso da un post di tebe. e la  risposta alla tua domanda è: sì, l'anno scorso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> non ho visto il servizio delle iene, ma il forum che mio malgrado ho letto faceva vomitare. :blank: mi sono sentito disgustato come uomo, penso che lo saresti pure tu, forse a maggior ragione, come donna.
> 
> naturalmente io non facevo un discorso generale sulla prostituzione nè tantomeno sulle prostitute, ma uno abbastanza circoscritto su una certa indulgenza (che non comprendo) rispetto a certi comportamenti (che non approvo). poi tutti noi - e io per primo - siamo incoerenti, confusi smarriti e quant'altro e possiamo trovarci ad agire i peggio comportamenti, questo è evidente. ma ciò non toglie che non mi piacciano e non lli condivida.
> 
> l'emoticon l'ho preso da un post di tebe. e la  risposta alla tua domanda è: sì, l'anno scorso



Congratulazioni!
anche se in ritardo 

io avevo capito che il tuo post aveva un tono indignato (nel senso sano della parola)


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anch'io mi riferivo a questo post
> 
> l'ho anche quotato qualche pagina fa come esempio  di una cosa che difficilmente si può sostenere riguardo le vite altrui


Qualche precisazione sul mio post che hai citato per ben due volte.

1) L'espressione che hai nerettato ('deve' succhiare cazzi a nastro) l'ho presa pari pari dal Conte che parlava della sua amica escort e l'ho ripetuta così come lui l'ha scritta.

2) Io sostengo che ci sono persone che non hanno difficoltà a scendere a compromessi per ottenere benefici. Un esempio? Voglio ottenere un posto di lavoro e mi concedo a chi seleziona il personale. Ottengo il lavoro, ma uso me stessa come merce di scambio. Io, personalmente, preferisco aspettare che il lavoro arrivi grazie alle mie capacità in quel settore, piuttosto che usare il mio corpo per ottenere favori o benefici economici. In sintesi, preferisco avere meno e fare qualche sacrificio in più piuttosto che scendere a compromessi con quelli che ritengo essere i miei valori, ciò in cui credo e che mi fa sentire bene con me stessa. Perchè sono queste ultime cose che danno più valore alla mia vita, molto più dei soldi o del benessere economico.

Ora un'altra precisazione su una tua affermazione.
Io per i miei figli non solo mi prostituirei, ma mi farei picchiare, calpestare e mi butterei nel fuoco se fosse indispensabile. Calpesterei tutto di me, compresa la mia dignità. E' un'incoerenza questa? Forse, ma non mi vergogno ad essere incoerente, in questo caso.


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> non ho visto il servizio delle iene, ma il forum che mio malgrado ho letto faceva vomitare. :blank: mi sono sentito disgustato come uomo, penso che lo saresti pure tu, forse a maggior ragione, come donna.
> 
> naturalmente io non facevo un discorso generale sulla prostituzione nè tantomeno sulle prostitute, ma uno abbastanza circoscritto su una certa indulgenza (che non comprendo) rispetto a certi comportamenti (che non approvo). poi tutti noi - e io per primo - siamo incoerenti, confusi smarriti e quant'altro e possiamo trovarci ad agire i peggio comportamenti, questo è evidente. ma ciò non toglie che non mi piacciano e non lli condivida.
> 
> l'emoticon l'ho preso da un post di tebe. e la  risposta alla tua domanda è: sì,* l'anno scorso*


auguroni


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> non ho visto il servizio delle iene, ma il forum che mio malgrado ho letto faceva vomitare. :blank: mi sono sentito disgustato come uomo, penso che lo saresti pure tu, forse a maggior ragione, come donna.
> 
> naturalmente io non facevo un discorso generale sulla prostituzione nè tantomeno sulle prostitute, ma uno abbastanza circoscritto su una certa indulgenza (che non comprendo) rispetto a certi comportamenti (che non approvo). poi tutti noi - e io per primo - siamo incoerenti, confusi smarriti e quant'altro e possiamo trovarci ad agire i peggio comportamenti, questo è evidente. ma ciò non toglie che non mi piacciano e non lli condivida.
> 
> l'emoticon l'ho preso da un post di tebe. e la  risposta alla tua domanda è: *sì, l'anno scorso *


Ma... ma... sono bacata io e non ricordavo che l'avessi detto, o non ce l'avevi detto?!?!?
E' possibilissimo che io sia bacata, sto passando un periodo che mi sembra di starmi a frullare il cervello.. ma... ma... è meraviglioso :inlove:  :inlove:  :inlove:  :inlove:  :inlove:  :inlove:  :inlove:  

:inlove:  :inlove:  :inlove:  :inlove:  :inlove:  :inlove:  :inlove:  


Congratulazioni agli sposini!!!!!!!!! 

E
.... come eravate vestiti?  (faccina con occhi con cuoricini e stelline)


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Umiliato Diletta? NON DICIAMO CAZZATE
> Ho detto quello che penso senza lanciare frecciate a terzi che in quel discorso non c'entrano
> Non perdi occasione per ricordare al forum intero che mio marito non fa sesso con me
> E questo è da VERI STRONZI
> ...


Ascolta
Ma ti sembra da considerare una disgrazia che tuo marito non ciula con te eh?
Tutti lì i tuoi problemi eh?

Ma pensa a quelle che vengono abbandonate
Pensa a quelle che hanno il marito ammalato
Pensa a quelle che hanno il marito senza lavoro...
Pensa alle tradite porca miseria...

E secondo te Diletta diventerebbe serena...

Prendendo esempio da chi ha la coscienza sporca nei confronti del coniuge?

Ma fammi un piacere dai...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sul neretto allora se lo metti cosi l'ho umiliata anche io!
> 
> sul resto ti dico solo una cosa VERGOGNATI di quello che hai scritto.... solo per il fatto che sai quello che ha passato farfalla... ed è la prima ad ammettere i suoi errori....
> 
> ...


Cioè cos'ha passato farfalla eh?

Ha il marito che la mena?
Ha passato una depressione a causa dei sensi di colpa derivati dal fatto di aver tradito suo marito?

Tiri l'acqua al tuo mulino?
Stai là con Merkel e compagnia bella....

Poi verrai a piangere anche tu dal conte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> non ho visto il servizio delle iene, ma il forum che mio malgrado ho letto faceva vomitare. :blank: mi sono sentito disgustato come uomo, penso che lo saresti pure tu, forse a maggior ragione, come donna.
> 
> naturalmente io non facevo un discorso generale sulla prostituzione nè tantomeno sulle prostitute, ma uno abbastanza circoscritto su una certa indulgenza (che non comprendo) rispetto a certi comportamenti (che non approvo). *poi tutti noi - e io per primo - siamo incoerenti, confusi smarriti e quant'altro e possiamo trovarci ad agire i peggio comportamenti, questo è evidente. ma ciò non toglie che non mi piacciano e non lli condivida.
> *
> l'emoticon l'ho preso da un post di tebe. e la  risposta alla tua domanda è: sì, l'anno scorso


Uh, meno male che ci sei


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega.
> scusate ma che due palle con questa storia .
> *mi sento di poter dire che mia figlia non si prostituirà.*
> e sticazzi mi pare il minimo


Per me forse è un po' presto, ma sento di poterlo dire pure io


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E' questo il punto. Perchè non posso andare a testa alta se per vivere decido di fare la prostituta ?
> 
> Solo perchè per il comune sentire è una cosa "sbagliata" ? Chi lo decide ? Tu ? Io ?
> 
> Vorrei ricordare che nostro signore Gesù Cristo alla Maddalena non è che fece tutte stè storie eeehhh


Sai Tuba,
L'episodio della Maddalena è incredibile.
Cristo le dice: molto ti è perdonato perchè molto hai amato.

E non possiamo sapere come si è sentita questa donna ad essere guardata per la prima volta in tutta la sua vita non come una puttana.

E' incredibile.
Il fariseo dice a Cristo, se tu sapessi che razza di donna è questa non ti lasceresti toccare da lei.

Cristo risponde, ok, ma tu non hai fatto i gesti che lei ha fatto verso di me.
Mi ha lavato i piedi con le sue lacrime e gli ha asciugati con i suoi capelli.

Maddalena cambia la sua vita dopo l'incontro con Cristo e resta tra le figure più vicine a lui, poi nel momento in cui lui è nei guai.

E pensiamo che Cristo faceva scandalo, perchè, in una società fortemente maschilista come quella ebraica, parlava alle donne in pubblico.
Pensa che scandalo.

E non dimentichiamo caro Tuba, che Cristo salva anche quell'adultera che volevano lapidare, salva anche l'emorissia...ecc...ecc...

Va alla fonte a parlare con una Samaritana...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

Il rifiuto sessuale da parte del marito o moglie *è pesante.
*Tanto che nell'uomo provoca spesso problemi di erezione, giusto per parlare di una cosa che puoi sentire.
Sono d'accordo che esistono problemi ben maggiori, ma quando ci sei dentro, al rifiuto, non lo senti come una cosa da poco.

Non sei stato rifiutato anche tu? Non è brutto?
E quando continui ad esserci dentro, giorno dopo giorno, ti dissecchi dentro un pò alla volta. Ci sono passata.
Io *non* avrei il coraggio di confessare a mio marito un tradimento -tra l'altro ormai di anni fa. Soprattutto se avessi deciso di non tradire più, e di concentrarmi su mio marito. Lo ammetto. 

No. Essere rifiutati è davvero brutto. E pensarci e ripensarci amareggia ancora di più.

Se Farfalla ti ha chiesto per favore di non parlarne, ci sono altri modi per esprimere il tuo pensiero sul suo pensiero su Diletta.

Non credi?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm..... Anche io non ho detto nulla a mia moglie, sono delle scelte.
> 
> E visto che anche io faccio tanta morale dovrei starmene muto, ma a questo punto dovremmo starcene muti tutti, perchè tutti abbiamo e diamo delle motivazioni alle cose sbagliate. A convenienza
> 
> ...


Il problema ultimo è che pretendiamo sempre dagli altri quello che poi per primi non concediamo.
Facile insegnare a vivere agli altri eh?


----------



## Angelica (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ciao a tutti. Scusate, ma come vi dicevo non posso stare collegata qui tutto il giorno. Scusate perché sono stata io a rivolgermi a voi, ma poi non riesco a starvi dietro... 79 pagine! Molte cose non le ho capite, discussioni fra voi in cui fate riferimento a cose che sapete ed io non so. Ma non importa. Ho letto molti interventi che mi sono stati utili. Naturalmente ognuno la pensa in maniera diversa, e spetterà a me decidere, e a chi altri? Ma mi ha fatto bene leggere alcuni commenti. Ora non posso citarvi tutti uno per uno, perché ci metterei ore, credo, per rispondervi singolarmente. C'è chi mi ha detto di parlare, e sono tentata di farlo, e credo che lo farò. Ma come mi ha detto qualcun altro è presto, ed è vero, sono ancora sotto choc. Qualcuno invece ha detto che ho fatto bene a reagire così, perché sicuramente lui aveva bisogno di sesso più eccitante, più estremo, ed  ha ragione, perché conosco mio marito, e so che gli piacciono certe cose. Non è che gli mancavano, ma poi la parte sessuale del nostro rapporto si è raffreddata, non so se perché io dormivo quando lui faceva tardi, e quindi poi si è rivolto alle escort, oppure se si è prima rivolto alle escort e di conseguenza lui veniva a letto tardi, quando io già dormivo. Comunque sia andata, ora non ha importanza.
Voglio chiarire alcune cose. Ho riletto il mio primo post e mi rendo conto che mancano alcune cose della mia vita con mio marito, ma come potevo scrivere tutto? Tra l'altro ero in un momento di crisi. Sembro una casalinga disperata che passa il tempo a pulire casa. In realtà come vi ho detto lavoro, e non sono una casalinga frustrata, lui mi aiuta anche, quindi non è quella la situazione. Quello che mi scocciava era occuparmi di lui per certe cose necessarie, e poi non avere la parte più divertente. Ma tra di noi c'è un bel rapporto, tutto sommato. Abbiamo interessi comuni, abbiamo fatto e facciamo viaggi (amiamo molto viaggiare) che hanno lasciato ricordi indimenticabili, come quello sulle Ande, o altri. Non metto in discussione l'ipotesi di buttarlo fuori di casa, anche se l'ho detto. Sia chiaro che io amo quest'uomo.
Mi ha divertito leggere chi mi ha consigliato di chiamare la tizia e farla venire qui. Oppure di lasciargli i preservativi davanti o farglieli sparire. Per il momento è sparito un foglietto dal suo portafoglio con il numero della tizia e di altre due tizie, sono rimasti nel suo portafoglio altri due foglietti con altri numeri. Credo che impazzirà, se li cercherà di nuovo, per capire se l'ha perso e se l'ho trovato, ma gli resterà  il dubbio. Avevo anche pensato di iscrivermi a quel forum di recensioni, con il nick, per esempio, "tuamoglie", o qualcosa del genere, riportare il suo post con un commento tipo "ed io ora cosa dovrei dire?", però sono ancora perplessa, forse è meglio invece parlargli chiaro.
Certo sarebbe buffo, non capirebbe se è uno scherzo o se sono io, e non potrebbe chiedermelo se non ammettendo che quello è proprio lui... che ne dite?
Ma forse no, è meglio parlargli chiaro... si è troppo presto, devo calmarmi prima ancora un po'.
Grazie a tutti, comunque.
A chi ha pensato che la storia non fosse vera, non so che dire, se non ci crede è un suo problema, se non ci crede fa bene a non darmi retta, sarebbe inutile parlare. Lo stesso per chi ha detto che non è vero che il problema economico non c'entra, se non ci crede è un problema suo. Anzi, forse qualche problema economico ce lo avrebbe mio marito, e tra l'altro mi dispiacerebbe, perché gli voglio bene.
Una cosa solo voglio rispondere, a chi ha notato ironicamente che a 50 anni mi preoccupo per la mammina che muore di crepacuore. Non so quanti anni hai, quanti anni hanno, se ce li hai, i tuoi genitori. Ma ti assicuro che a 50 anni non si vedono più i genitori come si vedono a 10, 20, 30 anni. Si vedono due persone anziane che hanno bisogno di te, due persone da curare, di cui occuparsi. Si vedono due persone che non sai per quanto tempo ancora rivedrai. Ed io ho visto mia madre già una volta che stava per morire, e ho aspettato ore in ospedale mentre lei è stata in sala operatoria ore per un intervento a cuore aperto, ho visto mio padre soccorso dai medici perché non reggeva a quello stress, sono andata una volta di corsa in ospedale perché mio padre era stato ricoverato per un malore per strada. Mi dispiace, potete dire quel che volete, darmi della bigotta, della troia, mi scivola tutto addosso, i miei 50 anni non sono passati per nulla. Ma le battute sulla "mammina che muore di crepacuore" non le accetto, perché già l'ho vista una volta che stava per morire di crepacuore.
Un'altra cosa devo chiarire: a un certo punto, ieri, non potevo più inserire messaggi, ero stata bloccata, dall'admin, credo, perché qualcosa che avevo scritto era stato sgradito a qualcuno; poi mi è arrivato un messaggio in cui si diceva che era stato un errore, un "click" sbagliato, e ho potuto scrivere di nuovo.
Ora devo nuovamente salutarvi, ma non sparisco per sempre. Lunedì o martedì credo che avrò un po' di tempo per leggervi, ma accidenti, quanto scrivete...
Ciao a tutti!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta
> Ma ti sembra da considerare una disgrazia che tuo marito non ciula con te eh?
> Tutti lì i tuoi problemi eh?
> 
> ...


Mi sono mai posta come esempio?
Senti non so che problema hai con me ma girami a chilometri


Hai capito benissimo che senso abeva la parola disgrazia


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il rifiuto sessuale da parte del marito o moglie *è pesante.
> *Tanto che nell'uomo provoca spesso problemi di erezione, giusto per parlare di una cosa che puoi sentire.
> Sono d'accordo che esistono problemi ben maggiori, ma quando ci sei dentro, al rifiuto, non lo senti come una cosa da poco.
> 
> ...


Grazie
Quello che colpisce é il gusto con cui lo fa


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta
> Ma ti sembra da considerare una disgrazia che tuo marito non ciula con te eh?
> Tutti lì i tuoi problemi eh?
> 
> ...


Pensa a farti anche 2 secchiate di cazzi tuoi.

6 il fratello di Farfalla per sapere cosa ha passato o sta passando?

e sì...il fatto che un uomo che ami non ti desideri più è un problema.  grave.

su cui ironizzare fa abbastanza schifo.

soprattutto perchè vedo che ti ci diverti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Scusate, ma come vi dicevo non posso stare collegata qui tutto il giorno. Scusate perché sono stata io a rivolgermi a voi, ma poi non riesco a starvi dietro... 79 pagine! Molte cose non le ho capite, discussioni fra voi in cui fate riferimento a cose che sapete ed io non so. Ma non importa. Ho letto molti interventi che mi sono stati utili. Naturalmente ognuno la pensa in maniera diversa, e spetterà a me decidere, e a chi altri? Ma mi ha fatto bene leggere alcuni commenti. Ora non posso citarvi tutti uno per uno, perché ci metterei ore, credo, per rispondervi singolarmente. C'è chi mi ha detto di parlare, e sono tentata di farlo, e credo che lo farò. Ma come mi ha detto qualcun altro è presto, ed è vero, sono ancora sotto choc. Qualcuno invece ha detto che ho fatto bene a reagire così, perché sicuramente lui aveva bisogno di sesso più eccitante, più estremo, ed  ha ragione, perché conosco mio marito, e so che gli piacciono certe cose. Non è che gli mancavano, ma poi la parte sessuale del nostro rapporto si è raffreddata, non so se perché io dormivo quando lui faceva tardi, e quindi poi si è rivolto alle escort, oppure se si è prima rivolto alle escort e di conseguenza lui veniva a letto tardi, quando io già dormivo. Comunque sia andata, ora non ha importanza.
> Voglio chiarire alcune cose. Ho riletto il mio primo post e mi rendo conto che mancano alcune cose della mia vita con mio marito, ma come potevo scrivere tutto? Tra l'altro ero in un momento di crisi. Sembro una casalinga disperata che passa il tempo a pulire casa. In realtà come vi ho detto lavoro, e non sono una casalinga frustrata, lui mi aiuta anche, quindi non è quella la situazione. Quello che mi scocciava era occuparmi di lui per certe cose necessarie, e poi non avere la parte più divertente. Ma tra di noi c'è un bel rapporto, tutto sommato. Abbiamo interessi comuni, abbiamo fatto e facciamo viaggi (amiamo molto viaggiare) che hanno lasciato ricordi indimenticabili, come quello sulle Ande, o altri. Non metto in discussione l'ipotesi di buttarlo fuori di casa, anche se l'ho detto. Sia chiaro che io amo quest'uomo.
> Mi ha divertito leggere chi mi ha consigliato di chiamare la tizia e farla venire qui. Oppure di lasciargli i preservativi davanti o farglieli sparire. Per il momento è sparito un foglietto dal suo portafoglio con il numero della tizia e di altre due tizie, sono rimasti nel suo portafoglio altri due foglietti con altri numeri. Credo che impazzirà, se li cercherà di nuovo, per capire se l'ha perso e se l'ho trovato, ma gli resterà  il dubbio. Avevo anche pensato di iscrivermi a quel forum di recensioni, con il nick, per esempio, "tuamoglie", o qualcosa del genere, riportare il suo post con un commento tipo "ed io ora cosa dovrei dire?", però sono ancora perplessa, forse è meglio invece parlargli chiaro.
> Certo sarebbe buffo, non capirebbe se è uno scherzo o se sono io, e non potrebbe chiedermelo se non ammettendo che quello è proprio lui... che ne dite?
> ...


hai tutta la mia solidarietà

non far caso alle cazzate che abbiamo scritto e che non c'entrano con la tua storia
fai quello che ritieni più giusto per te, anche se questo comportasse aspettare qualche tempo prima di chiarire del tutto le cose con tuo marito


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie
> Quello che colpisce é* il gusto con cui lo fa*


No, su questo non concordo Farfalla.
Non pretendo di capire tutto ciò che gli passa per la testa, ma penso di aver capito il corso dei suoi pensieri in questo caso.
E non c'entra il gusto.

Ma immagino anche che a te appaia molto diverso.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Pensa a farti anche 2 secchiate di cazzi tuoi.
> 
> 6 il fratello di Farfalla per sapere cosa ha passato o sta passando?
> 
> ...


Grazie........


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema ultimo è che pretendiamo sempre dagli altri quello che poi per primi non concediamo.
> Facile insegnare a vivere agli altri eh?


comincia a farlo tu.   di smettere di fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ne è discusso. E possiamo discutere ancora non mi sono mai sostratto
> Ma la presa per il culo scusa me la evito volentieri
> Perchè nella frase del conte devi leggere "suo marito sarà quello che sarà ma ALMENO sua moglie la tromba"
> E questo non è discutere è tirare frecciate stupide che non portano a niente nella discussione


Questa è una tua manipolazione.

Io ho scritto questa cosa qui:

 E ricorda che intanto tu...
Ci fai l'amore con lui
E alla grande...

Scusami ma parlavo a Diletta e non a te.
Tu ti sei messa in mezzo in un dialogo tra me e diletta.

Allora chi è venuto a rompere?

Visto come sei?

Metti in bocca alla gente parole che non hanno mai detto.

Metti in testa alla gente pensieri che non hanno...

Quindi storati.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, su questo non concordo Farfalla.
> Non pretendo di capire tutto ciò che gli passa per la testa, ma penso di aver capito il corso dei suoi pensieri in questo caso.
> E non c'entra il gusto.
> 
> Ma immagino anche che a te appaia molto diverso.


smettesse allora di mettere su faccine quando risponde,altrimenti uno equivoca.   ma dubito che si potesse equivocare


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, su questo non concordo Farfalla.
> Non pretendo di capire tutto ciò che gli passa per la testa, ma penso di aver capito il corso dei suoi pensieri in questo caso.
> E non c'entra il gusto.
> 
> Ma immagino anche che a te appaia molto diverso.


Non é come appare a me
É lampante che si diverte a punzecchiare dove sa che puó far male


Grazie ancora per l'intervento di prima l'ho apprezzato molto perché so che sai cosa si prova


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Minerva@
> 
> Yes I torni non contano...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questa è una tua manipolazione.
> 
> Io ho scritto questa cosa qui:
> 
> ...


Ma vergognati neanche i coglioni di ammettere che volevi provocarmi.... Poi quando la fai fuori dal vaso ti tiri indietro


----------



## Angelica (10 Ottobre 2012)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Ma io la vedrei in un altro modo.....tecnicamente (per me s'intende) lui non ti ha tradita, avrebbe potuto farsi un'amante con tutto il coinvolgimento sentimentale e quant' altro; invece paga per fare sesso,....ha bisogno di sesso, probabilmente tu gliene davi poco e forse anche quel poco non era soddisfacente (sempre le stesse posizioni....le stesse cose....dopo un po' ci si stanca). Secondo me hai reagito nel modo migliore e devi andare avanti così, cercare di proporgli anche cose più estreme (io ne avrei un paio da dirti) oppure creare situazioni eccitanti in luoghi non convenzionali. Sono convinto che lui risponderà alla grande e anzi si chiederà se tu non hai trovato qualcuno che ti faccia da maestro.



Mi ha colpito il tuo messaggio, sia perché sei l'unico che pare essere del tutto d'accordo su come mi sono comportata, sia perché quello che dici è quello che direbbe, probabilmente, mio marito. Sono certa che cercasse solo sesso, su questo non ho alcun dubbio. Ma pensi che non dovrei dire nulla o anche tu pensi che dovrei parlargli?
Comunque la battuta sul maestro l'ha già fatta... per questo ho ritrovato mio marito nelle tue parole.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Mi ha colpito il tuo messaggio, sia perché sei l'unico che pare essere del tutto d'accordo su come mi sono comportata, sia perché quello che dici è quello che direbbe, probabilmente, mio marito. Sono certa che cercasse solo sesso, su questo non ho alcun dubbio. Ma pensi che non dovrei dire nulla o anche tu pensi che dovrei parlargli?
> Comunque la battuta sul maestro l'ha già fatta... per questo ho ritrovato mio marito nelle tue parole.


puoi decidere di non parlare esplicitamente ma di far capire che hai capito

se non altro per farlo riflettere.  su come si comporta,sui soldi,sul sesso in sè,su quello che vuoi


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é come appare a me
> É lampante che si diverte a punzecchiare dove sa che puó far male
> 
> 
> Grazie ancora per l'intervento di prima l'ho apprezzato molto perché so che sai cosa si prova



Farfalla, non mi aspetto di farti cambiare idea, ma ci tengo a dire che un certo suo modo di entrare a gamba tesa, qualche volta, lo ritengo sbagliato e controproducente. Ma il suo motivo non è il punzecchiare per divertimento.


----------



## tesla (10 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Tesla.. Milioni di persone pensano il contrario, e vivono la vita intera seguendo dogmi.


avete scritto 40 pagine in un pomeriggio io non vi posso seguire :O

rispondo solo a questo post:
vivere una vita intera nei dogmi e mai liberi?


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè cos'ha passato farfalla eh?
> 
> Ha il marito che la mena?
> Ha passato una depressione a causa dei sensi di colpa derivati dal fatto di aver tradito suo marito?
> ...


Farfalla ha passato quello che tutti più o meno passiamo qua dentro, che è poi la ragione che ci porta qui, ognuno con le proprie storie.

Ma quello che l'ha sempre contraddistinta è il garbo con cui si pone nei confronti degli utenti, anche quando esprime idee forti o su cui non concordiamo. Colpirla nel punto più doloroso per lei non è il massimo. E lo dico da persona che ultimamente, qui sopra, non ha vissuto momenti sereni e sa quanto certe affermazioni possano ferire, anche se filtrate da uno schermo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Farfalla, non mi aspetto di farti cambiare idea, ma ci tengo a dire che un certo suo modo di entrare a gamba tesa, qualche volta, lo ritengo sbagliato e controproducente. Ma il suo motivo non è il punzecchiare per divertimento.


E quale sarebbe tenendo conto che io lo ignoro?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Farfalla ha passato quello che tutti più o meno passiamo qua dentro, che è poi la ragione che ci porta qui, ognuno con le proprie storie.
> 
> Ma quello che l'ha sempre contraddistinta è il garbo con cui si pone nei confronti degli utenti, anche quando esprime idee forti o su cui non concordiamo. Colpirla nel punto più doloroso per lei non è il massimo. E lo dico da persona che ultimamente, qui sopra, non ha vissuto momenti sereni e sa quanto certe affermazioni possano ferire, anche se filtrate da uno schermo.


Grazie di cuore Sole... Non sai quanto lo apprezzo


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il rifiuto sessuale da parte del marito o moglie *è pesante.
> *Tanto che nell'uomo provoca spesso problemi di erezione, giusto per parlare di una cosa che puoi sentire.
> Sono d'accordo che esistono problemi ben maggiori, ma quando ci sei dentro, al rifiuto, non lo senti come una cosa da poco.
> 
> ...


I rifiuti si ci sono passato.
Ma ho risolto alla mia maniera e alla grande.

Sono un niente confronto a subire un tradimento eh?

IO RIPETO PARLAVO A DILETTA e ho SCRITTO...

E ricorda che intanto tu...
Ci fai l'amore con lui
E alla grande...

Mi spieghi che cosa c'entra Farfalla? Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sono mai posta come esempio?
> Senti non so che problema hai con me ma girami a chilometri
> 
> 
> Hai capito benissimo che senso abeva la parola disgrazia


Tu fai di peggio...
Per il fatto che non riesci ad accetare che Diletta la pensi alla sua maniera...
Ti ostini con la pervicacia di un tafano a insistere nel dire che è sbagliato come la pensa...

Io me ne frego se è giusto o sbagliato

So come la pensa e so che è funzionale al suo rapporto....

Tu non accetti nulla del pensiero che è difforme dal tuo.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe tenendo conto che io lo ignoro?



Ehm... l'ha scritto.
Male, come suo solito, ma l'ha scritto.

Almeno io l'ho capito così.

Interpretazione personale. Se sbaglio, sbaglio. Non sto traducendo.

Lo colpiscono situazioni in cui gli sembra che ci sia ipocrisia. no, neanche ipocrisia. Lo fanno arrabbiare situazioni di... vessazioni, ingiustizie, sbeffeggiamenti (ovviamente che lui recepisce come tali)...

Quando per lui la misura è colma -e qui sbaglia a mio parere- mostra come è brutto trovarsi dall'altra parte.

Gli dici di ignorare una persona che lo tormenta? Ti dirà di ignorare quando è evidente che stai male perchè una persona ti tormenta.
Spargi falsità e pettegolezzi su di lui? Sottolinea la cosa quando capita a te (te generico, non te Farfalla, eh!)

Il problema... è che mentre una persona sensata  direbbe "vedi che cosa capita quando? ti ricordi etc? so che fa male mi dispiace per te etc etc..." lui non spiega. E si aspetta che dall'altra parte si capisca 1-il messaggio 2-le sue intenzioni.

Opinione personale.

Cmq, no, non gode del dolore altrui.

(Aggiungo che sono convinta che lui intenda quello che ha scritto, che secondo lui quello che passi con tuo marito non è sto gran problema. Cosa che non condivido.)


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma vergognati neanche i coglioni di ammettere che volevi provocarmi.... Poi quando la fai fuori dal vaso ti tiri indietro


CVD dimostrare bellissimo esempio...

Allora ti rispondo così

Si cara, hai ragione cara, è come pensi tu cara, ma ora mollami che ho altro da fare cara...

Hai sempre ragione cara...

Tu sei nella mia testa cara....

E il mondo gira come dici tu...e non come cazzo pare a lui cara....

Si continua...

CHE MOTIVI AVREI PER PROVOCARTI EH?

Dammene uno solo di valido...

IO 

ME

NE 


FREGo


DI 


TE.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I rifiuti si ci sono passato.
> Ma ho risolto alla mia maniera e alla grande.
> 
> Sono un niente confronto a subire un tradimento eh?
> ...



Conte, in effetti quando Farfalla è intervenuta ci ho messo un pò a capire perchè.

Ma a quel punto potevi sottolineare che non parlavi di lei, e che invece miravi a sottolineare le cose positive a Diletta.
I tuoi post successivi hanno invece dato l'impressione che sì, tu ammettessi di averlo scritto in riferimento a lei. Tanto che me ne sono convinta anche io, che all'inizio non ci pensavo.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Farfalla, non mi aspetto di farti cambiare idea, ma ci tengo a dire che un certo suo modo di entrare a gamba tesa, qualche volta, lo ritengo sbagliato e controproducente. Ma il suo motivo non è il punzecchiare per divertimento.



Ti ripeto IO ho scritto un post a DIletta....

CASOMAI l'unico che si dovrebbe incazzare è Lothar....

Perchè lui cito....

No?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe tenendo conto che io lo ignoro?


E perchè ti sei incazzata se scrivo a Diletta...nonostante tutto...fate l'amore alla grande?

Casomai è Diletta che si deve incazzare perchè ho scritto una cosa magari personale no?

Che c'etnri tu tra me e Diletta? Eh?

Tu ti sei sentita tirata in causa...

Manco ti ho nominato...

QUindi il problema è tuo non mio...

Ma so che non ci arrivi...

Questo è il tuo problema...no?


----------



## Daniele (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il rifiuto sessuale da parte del marito o moglie *è pesante.
> *


Ma come scrissi, il rifiuto sessuale di un marito senza motivo...è cosa strana, mentre il rifiuto sessuale di un marito che ha scoperto tutto direi che è comprensibile e persino giusto, perchè una persona può cercare di sorvolare su un tradimento per non distruggere una famiglia, ma qualcosa succede nella persona e come alcune altre persone hanno scritto, per me lui non è scemo ed ha scoperto quello che farfalla ha fatto ed alla fine o l'uomo si scopa la moglie fedifraga come un ossesso come per dimostrazione a se stesso di valere qualcosa oppure fa l'opposto, non ci vedo nulla di trascendentale. Io sono certo di questo, perchè da quello che diceva sempre farfalla di suo marito...penso che lui possa essere tipo da ingoiare il rospo, ma che ingoiare non funziona mai.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Conte, in effetti quando Farfalla è intervenuta ci ho messo un pò a capire perchè.
> 
> Ma a quel punto potevi sottolineare che non parlavi di lei, e che invece miravi a sottolineare le cose positive a Diletta.
> I tuoi post successivi hanno invece dato l'impressione che sì, tu ammettessi di averlo scritto in riferimento a lei. Tanto che me ne sono convinta anche io, che all'inizio non ci pensavo.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mi avrebbe creduto?
NO.

E allora...

Le do ragione no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ripeto IO ho scritto un post a DIletta....
> 
> CASOMAI l'unico che si dovrebbe incazzare è Lothar....
> 
> ...



Scusa. Dai post successivi ho creduto che pensassi in effetti a Farfalla per quella frase.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Mi avrebbe creduto?
> NO.
> 
> ...



Epperò poi non stupirti di certe reazioni....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma come scrissi, il rifiuto sessuale di un marito senza motivo...è cosa strana, mentre il rifiuto sessuale di un marito che ha scoperto tutto direi che è comprensibile e persino giusto, perchè una persona può cercare di sorvolare su un tradimento per non distruggere una famiglia, ma qualcosa succede nella persona e come alcune altre persone hanno scritto, per me lui non è scemo ed ha scoperto quello che farfalla ha fatto ed alla fine o l'uomo si scopa la moglie fedifraga come un ossesso come per dimostrazione a se stesso di valere qualcosa oppure fa l'opposto, non ci vedo nulla di trascendentale. Io sono certo di questo, perchè da quello che diceva sempre farfalla di suo marito...penso che lui possa essere tipo da ingoiare il rospo, ma che ingoiare non funziona mai.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Oh là Daniele non sai quante volte in privato ho detto queste cose a Farfalla...

Risposta?

Eh ma io non ho coraggio di dirgli certe cose no?

E allora le ho detto...

Ringrazia la tua buona stella, perchè se lui sa, e si è chiuso in sè stesso...vorrà dire che va ben così...

Ci sono uomini appunto introversi che difronte a sapere certe cose si bloccherebbero e non vorrebbero mai parlarne, perchènon riescono ad immaginarsi che la loro brava moglie le abbia fatte no?

E' dura aprire gli occhi su cose che ci fanno male.

Ma nonostante più persone le abbiano ventilato questa ipotesi, no?
Lei non è disposta ad accettarla e preferisce dire che suo marito sta male, e ha un problema no?

E poi però si accanisce su Diletta, non vedendo che anche lei mette la testa sotto la sabbia come gli struzzi, no?

Ed è la prima a non accettare cose che non vuol sentirsi dire...no?

Visto?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Epperò poi non stupirti di certe reazioni....


Ma cara non mi stupisco...

Ci rido su..no?

Non c'è alternativa no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Oh là Daniele non sai quante volte in privato ho detto queste cose a Farfalla...
> 
> Risposta?
> ...


Conte, io non voglio più entrare in merito della situazione, ma la spiegazione più semplice è sempre quella più giusta e so cosa significa essere introversi visto che lo sono. Io se amassi la mia compagna molto non direi nulla di un tradimento, ma so per averlo vissuto che qualcosa ancora mi cambierebbe la vita un'altra volta e questo succede.

Quando si sbaglia e si sa di sbagliare bisogna imparare anche a prendersi la responsabilità a vita delle proprie "birichinate", la vedo in questo modo e secondo me se loro due non parleranno (e non dico ce lei debba dare una confessione, ma preoccuparsi un poco con lui per lui) allora forse qualcosa ne verrà fuori.

Auguro tutto il mio bene a Farfalla nonostante io la abbia sempre contrastata, ma personalmente se suo marito è solo 1/10 introverso come sono io...è nella merda fino al collo.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, io non voglio più entrare in merito della situazione, ma la spiegazione più semplice è sempre quella più giusta e so cosa significa essere introversi visto che lo sono. Io se amassi la mia compagna molto non direi nulla di un tradimento, ma so per averlo vissuto che qualcosa ancora mi cambierebbe la vita un'altra volta e questo succede.
> 
> Quando si sbaglia e si sa di sbagliare bisogna imparare anche a prendersi la responsabilità a vita delle proprie "birichinate", la vedo in questo modo e secondo me se loro due non parleranno (e non dico ce lei debba dare una confessione, ma preoccuparsi un poco con lui per lui) allora forse qualcosa ne verrà fuori.
> 
> Auguro tutto il mio bene a Farfalla nonostante io la abbia sempre contrastata, ma personalmente se suo marito è solo 1/10 introverso come sono io...è nella merda fino al collo.


Beh io su certe cose sono un timido.
Ora se io lurkassi nella vita privata di mia moglie e scoprissi cose che non mi piacciono, mi chiuderei in me stesso, perchè so che dovrei tenermele per me.

Sai una volta ho chiuso dalla sera alla mattina con una persona senza spiegazioni.
Io la portavo in palmo di mano.
Ma venne una persona e mi disse...tu la porti in palmo di mano, ma leggi cosa scrive di te, ai tuoi amici...

Credimi Dan...
Na botta colossale, MAI, nella mia ingenuità avrei creduto potesse accadermi una cosa del genere...

Ma da lì ho imparato un sacco di cose...


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questa è una tua manipolazione.
> 
> Io ho scritto questa cosa qui:
> 
> ...


in verità sono giorni che gliela meni.  non solo su questo 3d.

e se scrivi cose che sai benissimo che lei legge in un certo modo,non stupirti delle sue reazioni.

dici che te ne freghi di lei? benissimo,dimostralo.

per ora chi ti legge continua ad avere il dubbio che invece tu ci goda e tanto a lanciarle frecciate


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> in verità sono giorni che gliela meni.  non solo su questo 3d.
> 
> e se scrivi cose che sai benissimo che lei legge in un certo modo,non stupirti delle sue reazioni.
> 
> ...


Ripeto 

Io ho scritto a Diletta.

Che nonostante tutto fa l'amore con suo marito, perchè Diletta ha sempre detto che è un amante focoso.
E che da quel punto di vista non ci sono problemi.

Ok?

Ti entra?

Altrimenti rileggiti tutto quanto...

Ma per caso sei il moroso di Farfalla che la difendi così a spada tratta?
Sei suo fratello?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Duchessa (10 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> avete scritto 40 pagine in un pomeriggio io non vi posso seguire :O
> 
> rispondo solo a questo post:
> vivere una vita intera nei dogmi e mai liberi?


Sì.. troppe pagine, non molto comodo per Angelica.. 

Sì, una vita intera di azioni che seguono dogmi, e con la mente mai libera di volare. 
Ma si parlava di un'altra situazione, non di quella di Angelica.


----------



## Duchessa (10 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Visto che parlate della sottoscritta intervengo...
> 
> Conte, ti dico una cosa: mio marito è terrorizzato all'idea che lo lasci.
> Perché vedi, certo che ne trova quante ne vuole di troiette, ma è proprio questa la chiave di lettura: troiette per sesso facile e poco più...
> ...


:cooldue:


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto
> 
> Io ho scritto a Diletta.
> 
> ...


già letto e riletto.  altrimenti non ti avrei risposto.    il concetto della goccia cinese non lo conosci?

e non mi pare di aver difeso solo Farfalla qui dentro,quindi?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> :cooldue:


Duchessa ti lancio una delle mie provocazioni.
Da uomo che ha sempre fatto il bello e cattivo tempo con la sua vita.
Da uomo che ha sempre fatto il cazzo che ha voluto.
Da uomo a cui dicono, tu non ti sei mai comportato come un uomo sposato.

Ulisse non sta senza penelope.

E vediamo bene la strage dei proci.

Sai...
Quando mia moglie è stata operata, io ero fuori.
Sti qua dicono: due ore ce la sbrighiamo.
Dopo sei non c'erano notizie.

Ebbene la mia pelle è mutata.
Mi sono ritrovato cosparso di una specie di sfogo di sant'antonio.

Ci sono al mio paese più uomini che diciamo erano allegri e pimpanti con le gentili signore.

Un brutto giorno sono diventati vedovi.
E si sono trasformati larve abuliche.

Non sappiamo sai delle cose "solo loro" che ci sono tra Diletta e suo marito.

Credimi anch'io non ho mai fatto verbo qui dentro sulle cose "solo nostre" di me e mia moglie.

Tanti di noi si abituano che lei è lei.

Fino al punto di quel vecchino che dice al frate...
AH padre per sistemar le robe in Italia che vol na roba: O un tedesco con un can lupin, o la me dona.

Poi ok...se dici che alle volte le mogli son troppo crocerossine ok...
Noi ci marciamo sopra no?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> già letto e riletto.  altrimenti non ti avrei risposto.    il concetto della goccia cinese non lo conosci?
> 
> e non mi pare di aver difeso solo Farfalla qui dentro,quindi?


No non lo conosco...:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non lo conosco...:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


male.   dovresti approfondire il tema


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> male.   dovresti approfondire il tema


Non ho tempo ne voglia...
Ciaoooooooooooooooooo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

Sul non essere nulla senza qualcuno.

Sono piuttosto vulnerabile questi giorni, e la mia emotività è di un paio di ordini di grandezza superiore al limite solito, già bello altino 

Ho pensato al silenzio insopportabile quando "quella" voce non c'è più.
Il mondo deve sembrare così violentemente vuoto. Un silenzio schiacciante, una pressione insostenibile, come essere un miglio in fondo al mare.

Immagino a quando ti viene da commentare qualcosa, ti giri, e non puoi farlo, e quella cosa ti rimane in gola, nel cuore, incastrata, come quei bocconi che non vanno nè giù nè su.

Immagino il dilatarsi e restringersi del tempo... tutto il mondo che gira sbagliato, gli ingranaggi che non funzionano. O proprio che il mondo funzioni ancora è la cosa che ti lascia più stupefatto, folgorato.

Quel silenzio che schiaccia il cuore. Fa male solo ad immaginarlo.


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè cos'ha passato farfalla eh?
> 
> Ha il marito che la mena?
> Ha passato una depressione a causa dei sensi di colpa derivati dal fatto di aver tradito suo marito?
> ...



tu manco ti rendi conto di quanto diventi irritante! cmq non meriti nemmeno risposta!

Molla Farfalla e le tue battutine a doppio senso! te lo ha chiesto mille volte e tu continui


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho tempo ne voglia...
> Ciaoooooooooooooooooo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ciao.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sul non essere nulla senza qualcuno.
> 
> Sono piuttosto vulnerabile questi giorni, e la mia emotività è di un paio di ordini di grandezza superiore al limite solito, già bello altino
> 
> ...


spero che questo momento buio per te passi presto


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ciao.


Ma infatti è tempo perso...lascia perdere!


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> spero che questo momento buio per te passi presto




:smile:


----------



## Duchessa (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Duchessa ti lancio una delle mie provocazioni.
> Da uomo che ha sempre fatto il bello e cattivo tempo con la sua vita.
> Da uomo che ha sempre fatto il cazzo che ha voluto.
> Da uomo a cui dicono, tu non ti sei mai comportato come un uomo sposato.
> ...


Lanciata e presa.

Ho puntato il riflettore su parole che mi hanno colpito, e che ho letto anche altre volte. Direi: orgoglio.
Non entro nel merito, perchè in altri post hai già scritto tu al riguardo. Semplicemente, se vuole, Diletta può rifletterci.
Per lunghi anni ho creduto anch'io di essere importante e insostituibile, e questo mi ha portato solo un mare di guai e di sofferenze. Forse è proprio l'orgoglio che crea le forme di dipendenza. Ci si "incastra" pensando di essere la salvezza l'uno dell'altro.

Ci sono persone abbandonate, sole o vedove che si trasformano in larve come dici tu, ma altrettante che si fanno carico del loro dolore e vanno avanti accettando il cambiamento e la morte come parte della vita.
Dimmi tu in questi casi dove vedi l'orgoglio e dove l'umiltà.
Poi è vero, Ulisse non vive bene senza Penelope, nè Penelope senza Ulisse, siamo fatto per unirci, e il dolore di una perdita è cocente per tutti.
PS con i miei auguri di tanta salute, e per quanto non vi conosca affatto, a naso .. non vi immagino trasformarvi in larve, vi immagino sempre "combattenti".


----------



## passante (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma... ma... sono bacata io e non ricordavo che l'avessi detto, o non ce l'avevi detto?!?!?
> QUOTE]
> 
> no, no non ve l'avevo detto... non è un discorso che viene tanto spontaneo, qui dentro. :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sul non essere nulla senza qualcuno.
> 
> Sono piuttosto vulnerabile questi giorni, e la mia emotività è di un paio di ordini di grandezza superiore al limite solito, già bello altino
> 
> ...


Donna coraggio.
Il conte ha alitato su di te il suo spirito.
Ce la farai.
E sei molto maturata in questi mesi...
Altro che contizzata...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tu manco ti rendi conto di quanto diventi irritante! cmq non meriti nemmeno risposta!
> 
> Molla Farfalla e le tue battutine a doppio senso! te lo ha chiesto mille volte e tu continui


Tu cosa c'entri?
Eh?
Chi sei tu per darmi ordini?
Eh?

Quali battutine a doppio senso?

Le mie battute hanno solo e sempre un senso: il mio.

Non lo capisci?

Sta là e smenala...

Ma non riuscirai mai a farmi pensare cose che io non penso...

Chi ha iniziato oggi?

RIPETO

IO HO SCRITTO A DILETTA.

Ok?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Lanciata e presa.
> 
> Ho puntato il riflettore su parole che mi hanno colpito, e che ho letto anche altre volte. Direi: orgoglio.
> Non entro nel merito, perchè in altri post hai già scritto tu al riguardo. Semplicemente, se vuole, Diletta può rifletterci.
> ...


Però dal mio osservatorio.
Tranne rari casi, in cui ho visto uomini sciogliere matrimoni, da donne decisamente impossibili e rinascere con nuove compagne, ho assistito piuttosto a questo...

Separati che finiscono come barboni.
Separate che rinascono, ma che, non vorranno mai più un uomo in casa, per non ricascare in determinate dinamiche, o perchè hanno preso una sgionfa tale del marito che si dicono...finalmente vivo la mia vita in prima persona e non in terza.

Sulla vedovanza, e parlo del mio piccolo osservatorio, vedo che le vedove ( oltre ad avere la loro associazione, da cui mio padre disse una volta a mia madre, tu mi ucciderai per poter poi fare la presidentessa di quella associazione), 
riescono a reagire meglio...o perchè hanno una casa, i nipoti, interessi qui e là...mentre gli uomini veramente diventano dei bambini spaventati.

Guardiamo anche il caso qui di Angelica, vale la pena mandare in mona tutto per quattro putane?

Cioè cosa dimostriamo che 4 putane sono state in grado di portarme via el me omo?

Voglio dire...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna coraggio.
> *Il conte ha alitato su di te il suo spirito.*
> Ce la farai.
> E sei molto maturata in questi mesi...
> Altro che contizzata...



Ti eri lavato i denti prima?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma... ma... sono bacata io e non ricordavo che l'avessi detto, o non ce l'avevi detto?!?!?





passante ha detto:


> no, no non ve l'avevo detto... non è un discorso che viene tanto spontaneo, qui dentro. :singleeye:


Ma più caro fu 
un buon quotando!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti eri lavato i denti prima?


Sai che non me lo ricordo?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però dal mio osservatorio.
> Tranne rari casi, in cui ho visto uomini sciogliere matrimoni, da donne decisamente impossibili e rinascere con nuove compagne, ho assistito piuttosto a questo...
> 
> Separati che finiscono come barboni.
> ...



Io sono una separata rinata, e sinceramente non ho paura di una nuova vita.
Non ci penso ora che ho la bimba piccola e i miei casini, ma solo per quello.

Sono giovane, sono viva, ho tanto da dare e da gustare. E non da guastare.

Coppie separate non ne conosco di persona sai?
Ma ne ho sentite diverse felici dopo aver corretto e pagato l'errore di aver scelto la persona sbagliata.
Coppie in giro per il mondo.

Ogni tanto penso che il tuo osservatorio è davvero un pò piccolo sai?  :smile:

Poi, lo sai, io vedo il mondo in un certo modo.


----------



## Duchessa (10 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però dal mio osservatorio.
> Tranne rari casi, in cui ho visto uomini sciogliere matrimoni, da donne decisamente impossibili e rinascere con nuove compagne, ho assistito piuttosto a questo...
> 
> Separati che finiscono come barboni.
> ...


Forse sì, le donne reggono meglio la solitudine. E' pur vero che molte vivono malamente nel matrimonio per la paura di affrontarla. Ed altrettanto evidente che altre vivono in scioltezza e senza contraccolpi le scorribande del marito (io ne conosco davvero poche, ma forse ho un osservatorio ristretto).
Nessuna donna (e nessun uomo) però augurerebbe queste situazioni alla propria figlia.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono una separata rinata, e sinceramente non ho paura di una nuova vita.
> Non ci penso ora che ho la bimba piccola e i miei casini, ma solo per quello.
> 
> Sono giovane, sono viva, ho tanto da dare e da gustare. E non da guastare.
> ...


Si è piccolo il mio osservatorio...
Volevo dire nel mio piccolo...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Forse sì, le donne reggono meglio la solitudine. E' pur vero che molte vivono malamente nel matrimonio per la paura di affrontarla. Ed altrettanto evidente che altre vivono in scioltezza e senza contraccolpi le scorribande del marito (io ne conosco davvero poche, ma forse ho un osservatorio ristretto).
> Nessuna donna (e nessun uomo) però augurerebbe queste situazioni alla propria figlia.


Si.:smile:


----------



## Tuba (10 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccome.e il rispetto per le idee altrui...hai presente voltaire?
> ciò non toglie che quel che è svilente per la mia dignità penso lo sia anche per gli altri.
> e credo che succeda a tutti


Ma io non stò cercando d'imporre il mio punto di vista. Forse è meglio dire che lo stò proponendo. Un modo per dire: guardatela pure da quest'altro lato. Non pretendo che vengano condivisi. Forse pretendo solo che vengano compresi.


----------



## free (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ma io non stò cercando d'imporre il mio punto di vista. Forse è meglio dire che lo stò proponendo. Un modo per dire: guardatela pure da quest'altro lato. Non pretendo che vengano condivisi. Forse pretendo solo che vengano compresi.



ma sinceramente: che penseresti di una puttana che ha cambiato vita? non saresti contento per lei?
è tutto qui


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2012)

io posso solo dire che rispetto tutti però distinguo tra chi fa sacrifici e sforzi per mantenere uno stile di vita che tiene fede a valori in cui crede con passione ed altri che di questo se ne fregano bellamente ridicolizzando magari i primi tacciandoli in leggerezza di ipocrisia e quant'altro.
perché poi la beffa è proprio questa


----------



## Tuba (11 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma sinceramente: che penseresti di una puttana che ha cambiato vita? non saresti contento per lei?
> è tutto qui


Non mi tangerebbe più di tanto. Nel senso: sei entrata in un giro del cavolo e ne sei uscita fuori ? Si, ne sarei contento.

In un caso simile a quello dell'amica del Conte (Conte quanto sarebbe bello avere una sua testimonianza), che dice di aver raggiunto quello che si era prefissata e ha smesso. Cavoli suoi. Lo stesso effetto di un minatore che smette di scendere in miniera. Sinceramente. Non lo dico per mantenere il pezzo.


----------



## Tuba (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io posso solo dire che rispetto tutti però distinguo tra chi fa sacrifici e sforzi per mantenere uno stile di vita che tiene fede a valori in cui crede con passione ed altri che di questo se ne fregano bellamente ridicolizzando magari i primi tacciandoli in leggerezza di ipocrisia e quant'altro.
> perché poi la beffa è proprio questa


Penso che alla fine tutto si riduca ad un discorso di soglia. Noi tutti abbiamo delle soglie che non siamo disposti a superare. Una donna, o un uomo, che decide di chiedere soldi per fare sesso, è soltanto una persona che ha superato una soglia che altri non supererebbero. La ragazza che preferisce una scopata al mese invece di fare la cameriera tutte le sere per pagarsi gli studi io non ci riesco a considerarla una pessima persona, e neanche una priva di valore. Una Minetti la manderei in Siberia invece.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ma io non stò cercando d'imporre il mio punto di vista. Forse è meglio dire che lo stò proponendo. Un modo per dire: guardatela pure da quest'altro lato. Non pretendo che vengano condivisi. Forse pretendo solo che vengano compresi.


Hai voglia eh?
Chiedi l'impossibile no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Però ritenta sarai più fortunato...
In genere sei molto fortunato con i post :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io non ho mai conosciuto una donna capace di vedere il mio punto di vista eh? MAI.
Molte convintissime di ciò.
Da cui la rason per sfinimento, no?

Poi c'è una grande sottigliezza ricordiamoci sempre che noi siamo uomini e loro donne.

Cioè Tuba, parliamoci chiaro...
Magari io trovassi una che mi dà 200 euro per due ore d'amore...eh?
Correrei subito a dire...uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...a mi le me paga pur che stia con loro...altro che sentirmi sfruttato, usato, vilipeso, leso nella mia dignità di maschio ecc..ecc..ecc....

[video=youtube;RE-7Zz06Ps4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE-7Zz06Ps4[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai voglia eh?
> Chiedi l'impossibile no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Però ritenta sarai più fortunato...
> ...


 maschio è un parolone


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Allora*

Chiosiamo così:Tecnicamente credete a tutto quello che cazzo vi pare perchè vi convinene...diversamente corna,diversamente tutto....però non provate a convincere le persone alle quali è rimasto un minimo di dignità e rispetto per gli altri....!Prometto che starò qui a far finta di credere che andare a PUTTANE non è tradire ma solo una"PARENTESI TECNICA",che dopo esseri beccati delle corna e bene far finta di nulla e farsi trovare NUDI A LETTO GAMBE ALL'ARIA,il modo migliore per TENERSI UN UOMO CHE vuoi o non vuoi non ci ama e forse ci schifa pure...va bene a voi..contenti voi...D'altronde l'utenza di LIVELLO SIETE VOI!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiosiamo così:Tecnicamente credete a tutto quello che cazzo vi pare perchè vi convinene...diversamente corna,diversamente tutto....però non provate a convincere le persone alle quali è rimasto un minimo di dignità e rispetto per gli altri....!Prometto che starò qui a far finta di credere che andare a PUTTANE non è tradire ma solo una"PARENTESI TECNICA",che dopo esseri beccati delle corna e bene far finta di nulla e farsi trovare NUDI A LETTO GAMBE ALL'ARIA,il modo migliore per TENERSI UN UOMO CHE vuoi o non vuoi non ci ama e forse ci schifa pure...va bene a voi..contenti voi...D'altronde l'utenza di LIVELLO SIETE VOI!!!!:rotfl:


:umile:


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu cosa c'entri?
> Eh?
> Chi sei tu per darmi ordini?
> Eh?
> ...



Conte.... siamo tutti in grado di leggere! ora se vuoi cambiare le carte in tavola fallo pure....tanto è quello che fai sempre! ma tu non hai scritto a Diletta! tu hai quotato Farfalla e scritto a lei dicendo a Farfalla che almeno Diletta un marito che se la scopa ce l'ha! 

Comunque* SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE *per rispetto di Farfalla non ti risponderò oltre


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2012)

ma la domanda è: c'è ancora qualcuno al mondo che vede come fatto positivo il fatto di essere scopato dal partner sulle macerie del proprio matrimonio?
ho capito che ci sono casi in cui il partner non ci tocca più con un dito, ma anche quando tutto il rapporto va' a scatafascio, ci sono tradimenti, prostitute, urlate ecc. bisogna essere contenti perchè almeno si scopa?
resto basita.
credo che due colpi non si negherebbero nemmeno ad un alpaca a questi livelli di sessomania, cosa c'è da festeggiare?


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*MA*

Simy,L'utenza di livello può...........scrivere cazzate!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma la domanda è: *c'è ancora qualcuno al mondo che vede come fatto positivo il fatto di essere scopato dal partner sulle macerie del proprio matrimonio*?
> ho capito che ci sono casi in cui il partner non ci tocca più con un dito, ma anche quando tutto il rapporto va' a scatafascio, ci sono tradimenti, prostitute, urlate ecc. bisogna essere contenti perchè almeno si scopa?
> resto basita.
> credo che due colpi non si negherebbero nemmeno ad un alpaca a questi livelli di sessomania, cosa c'è da festeggiare?


a quanto pare si.... no commet Tesla... no comment


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,L'utenza di livello può...........scrivere cazzate!:rotfl:


...sono parecchio stranita Oscù... parecchio


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Tesla*

Tu ne fai una questone di scopate.....!Io ne farei una questione di stima di noi stessi!Mi tradisci? qui dentro ORMAI SIAMO AL RIDICOLO,TRADIMENTI DA 20 PUNTI,DA 50 PUNTI,DA 100 PUNTI, mi diverto a leggere dove  può arrivare il cervello umano...CON LA ESCORT 20 PUNTI,la troia 30 PUNTI,LA BIDELLA 50 PUNTI,LA FIORAIA 60 PUNTI,LA MAESTRA 70 PUNTI,MANAGER 90 PUNTI,AMANTE 100 PUNTI...!e SI ADESSO non è questione di tradire..adesso per RACCONTARCI LE CAZZATE andiamo a discernere e disquisire anche sulle categorie di persone...!!Quindi se la mia donna concede il suo  sedere ad un gigolò mi farò trovare nudo a letto,cazzo a bandiera non è un tradimento...!!!!!Se va con un camionista mi farò trovare in bagno con il pisello fra le mani...CAMIONISTA SON 100 PUNTI CAZZO...!!!Mi chiedo:MA VI RENDETE CONTO DI COSA CAZZO SCRIVETE?Gente di 40 anni che ci crede pure...ma è possibile mai che siamo a questo?


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Stranita??Simy ma non è da oggi che scrivono certe amenità....è i loro modus operandi....!!


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stranita??Simy ma non è da oggi che scrivono certe amenità....è i loro modus operandi....!!



c'è un discorso che va oltre... ma ripeto per rispetto di Farfy e perchè so che la cosa le fa male la questione la chiudo qui


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Simò*

Ascolta..ma un tradimento con un pisello da 3 cm quanti punti sono?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta..ma un tradimento con un pisello da 3 cm quanti punti sono?:rotfl:



1000 punti caritas :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Ma è un tradimento?Tecnicamente?diversamente?Che cosa è?


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è un tradimento?Tecnicamente?diversamente?Che cosa è?


 ma quella è un opera buona....


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Quindi se la mia patner va con una che 3 cm di pisello non è tecnicamente un tradimento giusto?:up:


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi se la mia patner va con una che 3 cm di pisello non è tecnicamente un tradimento giusto?:up:


bè no dai...anche perchè cosa potrebbe farci con 3 cm? quindi... tecnicamente non è tradimento! ovviamente previo accertamento degli effettivi 3 cm


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Stranita??Simy ma non è da oggi che scrivono certe amenità....è i loro *modus operandi.*...!!



Non sai quanti rubini ho preso  tra ieri e stanotte
Il problema non sono le idee diverse:
per quel che mi riguarda, Oscuro, sono perfettamente d'accordo con te che certe frequentazioni da parte di persone impegnate possano essere quantomeno temerarie

il discorso ad un certo punto, a torto, ha cominciato a vertere sullo stabilire quanta dignità ci sia in una persona che fa scelte diverse dalle tue

e questo, a me , fa veramente scassare i coglioni

è come se io ti dicessi che tu non hai dignità perchè scegli di affrontare la tua vita in un modo piuttosto che in un altro, mentre per me, sia ben chiaro, Oscuro (perchè sto parlando a te, ma potrei dire minerva, tesla, ultimo....) conserva la sua dignità di persona al di là delle scelte che fa


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Chiara*

Guarda non è un discorso semplice!Mi parli di dignità...la misura della dignità è soggettiva!Filosofie di vita diverse non presuppongono maggiore o minore dignità!!


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sai quanti rubini ho preso  tra ieri e stanotte
> Il problema non sono le idee diverse:
> per quel che mi riguarda, Oscuro, sono perfettamente d'accordo con te che certe frequentazioni da parte di persone impegnate possano essere quantomeno temerarie
> 
> ...



Il neretto esprime benissimo il punto Chiara.
Purtroppo non ti posso approvare :smile:

Con una piccola precisazione... anche io posso arrivare a dire che una persona sta, secondo me, svendendo la sua dignità, in un momento di confusione e paura.


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda non è un discorso semplice!Mi parli di dignità...la misura della dignità è soggettiva!Filosofie di vita diverse non presuppongono maggiore o minore dignità!!



non posso approvarti...


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Nausica*

Al mondo ci son persone che non hanno proprio dignità!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Scusami,e da quanti cm in poi diventa tradimento?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusami,e da quanti cm in poi diventa tradimento?:rotfl:


3.5 :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda non è un discorso semplice!Mi parli di dignità...la misura della dignità è soggettiva!Filosofie di vita diverse non presuppongono maggiore o minore dignità!!



infatti
per me il discorso è : la dignità ce la sottraiamo o ce la accresciamo da noi stessi nel momento in cui perseveriamo in comportamenti che ci rendono peggiori o migliori AI NOSTRI OCCHI

es. nessuno viene a dirmi che non ho dignità perchè faccio la prostituta: sarò io, in un certo momento della mia vita, quando mi sentirò difetto di dignità, a decidere di cambiare per ritrovarla

ma un individuo  X, che mentre io sto facendo una cosa che mi sento di fare, venisse a dirmi: ma come fai a fare la prostituta, non è un lavoro, ti stai vendendo, e non potrai più essere guardata come una brava persona, e pensa ai figli che avrai, e come farai ad essere di nuovo felice leccando un cazzo dopo che l'hai fatto per anni per lavoro e bla bla bla......

sta solo facendo un discorso moralista che non serve a nessuno dei due


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Ok*

3.5?ok ma se è un gigolò..anche se sono 30 cm non è tecnicamente un tradimento o è un tradimento diverso?e diverso quanto?Io voglio capire...sono BOVINO,questi SONO I PROFESSORONI DELLE CAZZATA e mi hanno PARECCHIO CONFUSO...!Io sono all'antica...purtroppo!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> 3.5?ok ma se è un gigolò..anche se sono 30 cm non è tecnicamente un tradimento o è un tradimento diverso?e diverso quanto?Io voglio capire...sono BOVINO,questi SONO I PROFESSORONI DELLE CAZZATA e mi hanno PARECCHIO CONFUSO...!Io sono all'antica...purtroppo!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sorry....ma non so esserti di aiuto! per me è tradimento esattamente come lo è per te.... anzi... 

...sono antica pure io... :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Chiara*

Personalmente mi disturba altro....!Della tua vita decidi tu,i conti con la tua dignità li fai tu....mi rode il culo quando incominci a GIOCARE CON LA VITA ALTRUI...quando TI APPROFITTI DELLA BONTà ALTRUI....!!!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma la domanda è: c'è ancora qualcuno al mondo che vede come fatto positivo il fatto di essere scopato dal partner sulle macerie del proprio matrimonio?
> ho capito che ci sono casi in cui il partner non ci tocca più con un dito, ma anche quando tutto il rapporto va' a scatafascio, ci sono tradimenti, prostitute, urlate ecc. *bisogna essere contenti perchè almeno si scopa?
> *resto basita.
> credo che due colpi non si negherebbero nemmeno ad un alpaca a questi livelli di sessomania, cosa c'è da festeggiare?


A quanto pare si


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Simy senza offesa non hai capito UNA MAZZA PURE TU ALLORA!!!!!!Parli tanto e poi??A chi cazzo posso chiedere?Tebe  con me non ci parla,...chiederò al CONTE.....!!:up:


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy senza offesa non hai capito UNA MAZZA PURE TU ALLORA!!!!!!Parli tanto e poi??A chi cazzo posso chiedere?Tebe con me non ci parla,...chiederò al CONTE.....!!:up:


 forse hai sbagliato amica allora...


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Eccone n'altra!Non hai capito unka...pure tu....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccone n'altra!Non hai capito unka...pure tu....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:bleble:


----------



## free (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu ne fai una questone di scopate.....!Io ne farei una questione di stima di noi stessi!Mi tradisci? qui dentro ORMAI SIAMO AL RIDICOLO,TRADIMENTI DA 20 PUNTI,DA 50 PUNTI,DA 100 PUNTI, mi diverto a leggere dove  può arrivare il cervello umano...CON LA ESCORT 20 PUNTI,la troia 30 PUNTI,LA BIDELLA 50 PUNTI,LA FIORAIA 60 PUNTI,LA MAESTRA 70 PUNTI,MANAGER 90 PUNTI,AMANTE 100 PUNTI...!e SI ADESSO non è questione di tradire..adesso per RACCONTARCI LE CAZZATE andiamo a discernere e disquisire anche sulle categorie di persone...!!*Quindi se la mia donna concede il suo  sedere ad un gigolò mi farò trovare nudo a letto,cazzo a bandiera non è un tradimento...!!!!!Se va con un camionista mi farò trovare in bagno con il pisello fra le mani...*CAMIONISTA SON 100 PUNTI CAZZO...!!!Mi chiedo:MA VI RENDETE CONTO DI COSA CAZZO SCRIVETE?Gente di 40 anni che ci crede pure...ma è possibile mai che siamo a questo?



oddio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il neretto esprime benissimo il punto Chiara.
> Purtroppo non ti posso approvare :smile:
> 
> Con una piccola precisazione... *anche io posso arrivare a dire che una persona sta, secondo me, svendendo la sua dignità, in un momento di confusione e paura*.



certo, puoi/possiamo dirlo nel modo in cui lo hai scritto tu :smile:

sei una persona a cui tengo perciò te lo dico
sei una persona che mi ha chiesto un consiglio e io ti segnalo dove secondo me stai svendendo la tua dignità, ma come discorso* individuale *​riguardante la tua specifica situazione hic et nunc

un esempio: Diletta, con cui mi scuso anticipatamente, ma credo renda l'idea

quasi tutti gliel'hanno detto anche in aramaico che sta facendo il gioco di suo marito
ma lei dice che va bene così,

addirittura non viene più qui a chiedere consigli, ma a darne: o comunque a postare il suo punto di vista come opzione possibile
dopo un pò non ha più senso dirle che si sta svendendo, anche se magari lo si pensa
è una scelta sua, punto: quando non le andrà più bene la ribalterà, oppure se la terrà per tutta la vita perchè va bene così


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Potresti risondermi tu?Se la mia donna mi tradisce con un camionista con 3.5 cm di pisello è un tradimento?se mi tradisce con un gigolò con 20 cm di stecca" TECNICAMENTE" è un tradimento?se mi tradisce con un giostraio con 38.2 cm di nerchia è un" DIVERSAMENTE TRADIMENTO"???GIURO non ci sto capendo più un cazzo....sono entrato qui 5 anni fa con le idee chiare,e QUESTI GRAN "SOLONI" mi hanno confuso...mi spieghi per favore?


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Free*

INVECE di ridere mi spiegate per favore???


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> 1000 punti caritas :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il discorso ad un certo punto, a torto, ha cominciato a vertere sullo stabilire quanta dignità ci sia in una persona che fa scelte diverse dalle tue
> 
> e questo, a me , fa veramente scassare i coglioni


ma qui non ci siamo capiti:
io posso parlare di una prostituta (a parte che ho più compassione che altro) perchè fa senz'altro un lavoro ingrato (immaginiamo un tizio random che non si lava, puzza come un caimano, vecchio, bavoso ecc). 
poi immaginiamo il tizio bavoso o non bavoso, il libero professionista in cerca della prestazione extra ecc.
chissenefrega.
sono adulti e vaccinati e se lei (non costretta) fa quel lavoro disgustoso ha tutta la mia comprensione.
lui boh, per me può anche andare al circo medrano e farsi un tiro di cavalli bianchi col pennacchio se si diverte così.
il problema è: il tizio divide la sua vita con qualcuno?
ecco se la divide le cose cambiano, ha legato a sè qualcuno, la felicità e il benessere di qualcuno.
non può esserci dignità *nel farsi i cazzi propri a spese della vita/serenità di un altro/a

*


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Scusate*

Forse dopo leggo le molte pagine che mi mancano, nel mentre mi sbaciucchio Tesla, anche se lei non volesse.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2012)

*oscuro*

Mi scoccia leggere, riassunto ?


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse dopo leggo le molte pagine che mi mancano, nel mentre mi sbaciucchio Tesla, anche se lei non volesse.



:amici:uno sbaciucchiamento non si nega a nessuno


----------



## free (11 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti
> per me il discorso è : la dignità ce la sottraiamo o ce la accresciamo da noi stessi nel momento in cui perseveriamo in comportamenti che ci rendono peggiori o migliori AI NOSTRI OCCHI
> 
> es. nessuno viene a dirmi che non ho dignità perchè faccio la prostituta: sarò io, in un certo momento della mia vita, quando mi sentirò difetto di dignità, a decidere di cambiare per ritrovarla
> ...


infatti, ho parlato spesso di ex...qualsiasi cosa, di persone che ad un certo punto si rendono conto di aver seguito l'inganno dei guadagni facili, vendendosi
però vi prego non facciamo passare il concetto che la prostituzione di "alto" -mi vien da ridere- livello consista in essere fikissime e andare con fikissimi per diletto/e in più guadagni un sacco di soldi/che si può volere di più?
nessuno l'ha scritto in questi termini, tuttavia sia chiaro che non c'è nulla di più falso
d'accordo?:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potresti risondermi tu?Se la mia donna mi tradisce con un camionista con 3.5 cm di pisello è un tradimento?se mi tradisce con un gigolò con 20 cm di stecca" TECNICAMENTE" è un tradimento?se mi tradisce con un giostraio con 38.2 cm di nerchia è un" DIVERSAMENTE TRADIMENTO"???GIURO non ci sto capendo più un cazzo....sono entrato qui 5 anni fa con le idee chiare,e QUESTI GRAN "SOLONI" mi hanno confuso...mi spieghi per favore?



sono indecisa se risponderti seriamente o no...........:smile:

versione seria: per me è tradiemnto anche una chat erotica con uno sconosciuto...
versione "Oscuro": con uno di 3 cm è beneficienza, quindi dovresti essere contento che la tua donna fa del bene


----------



## free (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> INVECE di ridere mi spiegate per favore???



mi metti altri esempi per cortesia?
vorrei prendere appunti!


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono indecisa se risponderti seriamente o no...........:smile:
> 
> versione seria: per me è tradiemnto anche una chat erotica con uno sconosciuto...
> versione "Oscuro": *con uno di 3 cm è beneficienza*, quindi dovresti essere contento che la tua donna fa del bene


stessa risposta mia! siamo proprio amiche io e te! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Forse*

Forse ho capito!Se la ma patner si cala le mutande e becca sti 3 cm di cazzo non è un tradimento..posso stare tranquillo....!Poi, se la mia patner finisce divaricata con un gigolò fra le gambe con 20 cm di pisello non è TECNICAMENTE UN TRADIMENTO!Se la mia patner finisce incastrata dalla nerchia di 38 cm di un giostraio di colore è un DIVERSAMENTE TRADIMENTO!Se la mia patner finisce a culo pizzo con il collega di lavoro CAZZO è UN VERO TRADIMENTO GIUSTO? QUINDI POSSO INCAZZARMI...!Allora il tradimento non è un altro MEMBRO estraneo nelle sue cavità,ma dipende anche dal proprietario del pisello,dalla sua lunghezza e dal suo lavoro,e se quel giorno pioveva o ci era il sole...!!!ADESSO mi è tutto chiaro..anche il fatto che continuo a pensarla all'antica...e che i PROFESSORONI  SI RACCONTANO TANTE BRUTTE CAZZATE!!!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Conte.... siamo tutti in grado di leggere! ora se vuoi cambiare le carte in tavola fallo pure....tanto è quello che fai sempre! ma tu non hai scritto a Diletta! tu hai quotato Farfalla e scritto a lei dicendo a Farfalla che almeno Diletta un marito che se la scopa ce l'ha!
> 
> Comunque* SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE *per rispetto di Farfalla non ti risponderò oltre


 Citazione Originariamente Scritto da Diletta Visualizza Messaggio
Visto che parlate della sottoscritta intervengo...

Conte, ti dico una cosa: mio marito è terrorizzato all'idea che lo lasci.
Perché vedi, certo che ne trova quante ne vuole di troiette, ma è proprio questa la chiave di lettura: troiette per sesso facile e poco più...
Che se ne fa lui nelle altre 23 ore?
Io sono tutto per lui e lui senza di me è perduto.

MIA RISPOSTA:

Però va detto che se non erano troiette...
Manco ci giocava no?
Ripensiamo a Lothar...
Le amanti sono il nulla per lui.

Però almeno tuo marito è stato sincero con te, una volta messo alle strette no?

Nessuno poi lo conosce meglio di te e quindi passa per quel che valgono certi commenti che leggi qui...

E ricorda che intanto tu...
Ci fai l'amore con lui
E alla grande...

Penso che anche la tigrona di romagna, moglie di Lothar, non perdonerebbe MAI a lui, il saperlo innamorato di un'altra che non sia lei.

Però ricordati che tuo marito sarà anche terrorizzato di ricevere la pariglia.
no?

Perchè anche a te potrebbe garbare di giocare alla troietta per un'ora con un mega lothar della zona no?


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse ho capito!Se la ma patner si cala le mutande e becca sti 3 cm di cazzo non è un tradimento..posso stare tranquillo....!Poi, se la mia patner finisce divaricata con un gigolò fra le gambe con 20 cm di pisello non è TECNICAMENTE UN TRADIMENTO!Se la mia patner finisce incastrata dalla nerchia di 38 cm di un giostraio di colore è un DIVERSAMENTE TRADIMENTO!Se la mia patner finisce a culo pizzo con il collega di lavoro CAZZO è UN VERO TRADIMENTO GIUSTO? QUINDI POSSO INCAZZARMI...!Allora il tradimento non è un altro MEMBRO estraneo nelle sue cavità,ma dipende anche dal proprietario del pisello,dalla sua lunghezza e dal suo lavoro,e se quel giorno pioveva o ci era il sole...!!!ADESSO mi è tutto chiaro..anche il fatto che continuo a pensarla all'antica...e che i PROFESSORONI SI RACCONTANO TANTE BRUTTE CAZZATE!!!



Però adesso ho un dubbio anche io! ....  e al contrario? ovvero...quando posso considerare un vero tradimento da parte del mio partner?


----------



## Angelica (11 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> puoi decidere di non parlare esplicitamente ma di far capire che hai capito
> 
> se non altro per farlo riflettere. su come si comporta,sui soldi,sul sesso in sè,su quello che vuoi


Scusa, tu e Spartacus non siete la stessa persona, tu hai risposto alla domanda che avevo fatto a Spartacus... o no?


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Guarda dovresti chiedere ai PROFESSORONI...non so cosa risponderti?Io credo che ogni figa sia uguale,ma sono UN BOVINO...qui c'è utenza di livello,CAZZATE SMODATAMENTE DI LIVELLO...ci sto pensando....!!


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda dovresti chiedere ai PROFESSORONI...non so cosa risponderti?Io credo che ogni figa sia uguale,ma sono UN BOVINO...qui c'è utenza di livello,CAZZATE SMODATAMENTE DI LIVELLO...ci sto pensando....!!


lo vedi che pure tu parli parli.... e poi


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Sai io sono uno normale,un utente normale,non faccio volontariato,sono all'antica,sono bovino,sono lineare nel mio non essere lineare....CAZZO HO I MIEI LIMITI!!!!Piaccio per questo forse?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Citazione Originariamente Scritto da Diletta Visualizza Messaggio
> Visto che parlate della sottoscritta intervengo...
> 
> Conte, ti dico una cosa: mio marito è terrorizzato all'idea che lo lasci.
> ...


Ultima volta che ti rispondo perchè sei falso come una moneta da 5 euro.....
Se vuoi pisciare fuori dal vaso poi devi avere i coglioni per portare avanti la tua provocazione
Se non li hai, fai più bella figura a stare zitto
Io SO che era rivolto a me  e tu lo SAI. La differenza tra me e te è che quando ti accorgi di aver fatto una figuira di m. non sei ingrado di fare un passo indietro e chiedere scusa. Fine. Preferisci arrabbattarti, buttarla in caciara e sperare di farla franca.
Bè hai sbagliato bersaglio
Quindi stammi a 4 metri dal culo e ignorami e io farò uguale, come ho fatto fin ora, se provochi io rispondo perchè, non so che donne frequenti, ma io di farmi prendere per il culo e far finta di niente non ne sono capace............


Il tuo errore è che credi che io possa provare invidia per donne che vengono scopate tutti i giorni dai loro mariti, fa niente se nel frattempo gli stessi ti trombano il mondo
Ecco di me non hai capito un cazzo.
Se voglio trombare stai certo che non ho difficoltà a farlo. 
Quello che manca a me tu non sei in grado di capirlo e non sarò certo io a spiegartelo........
Stammi bene


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai io sono uno normale,un utente normale,non faccio volontariato,sono all'antica,sono bovino,sono lineare nel mio non essere lineare....CAZZO HO I MIEI LIMITI!!!!*Piaccio per questo forse*?:rotfl:


mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Mi spiace leggerti incazzata....avanzi sempre un baciaculo!!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultima volta che ti rispondo perchè sei falso come una moneta da 5 euro.....
> Se vuoi pisciare fuori dal vaso poi devi avere i coglioni per portare avanti la tua provocazione
> Se non li hai, fai più bella figura a stare zitto
> Io SO che era rivolto a me e tu lo SAI. La differenza tra me e te è che quando ti accorgi di aver fatto una figuira di m. non sei ingrado di fare un passo indietro e chiedere scusa. Fine. Preferisci arrabbattarti, buttarla in caciara e sperare di farla franca.
> ...


Il rubino è arrivato dopo un secondo dall'invio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultima volta che ti rispondo perchè sei falso come una moneta da 5 euro.....
> Se vuoi pisciare fuori dal vaso poi devi avere i coglioni per portare avanti la tua provocazione
> Se non li hai, fai più bella figura a stare zitto
> Io SO che era rivolto a me  e tu lo SAI. La differenza tra me e te è che quando ti accorgi di aver fatto una figuira di m. non sei ingrado di fare un passo indietro e chiedere scusa. Fine. Preferisci arrabbattarti, buttarla in caciara e sperare di farla franca.
> ...


Queste sono tutte cose che esistono SOLO NELLA TUA TESTA.
Non ne la mia.

RIPETO ANCORA IO HO RISPOSTO A DILETTA.

La quale, uno dei motivi per cui non vuole perdere suo marito è proprio il fatto che è un ottimo amante per lei.
Il migliore che abbia mai avuto.

Manco stavo pensando a te...

Perchè apputno io stavo parlando a Diletta.
E DIletta con me...

L'unico che ho tirato in ballo è stato Lothar.

Non ti devo niente....
E puoi benissimo andartene a quel paese...


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Aspettaotrei anche non piacere per questo!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace leggerti incazzata....avanzi sempre un baciaculo!!:up:


Non sono incazzata sono delusa e non hai idea di quanto................




Il baciaculo tienilo pronto che prima o poi vengo a riscuotere:smile:


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Mi spiace egualmente e per il baciaculo quando vuoi!!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Conte.... siamo tutti in grado di leggere! ora se vuoi cambiare le carte in tavola fallo pure....tanto è quello che fai sempre! ma tu non hai scritto a Diletta! tu hai quotato Farfalla e scritto a lei dicendo a Farfalla che almeno Diletta un marito che se la scopa ce l'ha!
> 
> Comunque* SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE *per rispetto di Farfalla non ti risponderò oltre


Ti disapprovo perchè hai detto una menzogna su di me.

RIPETO HO SCRITTO A DILETTA
NON HO QUOTATO FARFALLA.

QUindi me spias

Ti disapprovo.


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti disapprovo perchè hai detto una menzogna su di me.
> 
> RIPETO HO SCRITTO A DILETTA
> NON HO QUOTATO FARFALLA.
> ...


e sti cazzi!


----------



## exStermy (11 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma la domanda è: c'è ancora qualcuno al mondo che vede come fatto positivo il fatto di essere scopato dal partner sulle macerie del proprio matrimonio?
> ho capito che ci sono casi in cui il partner non ci tocca più con un dito, ma anche quando tutto il rapporto va' a scatafascio, ci sono tradimenti, prostitute, urlate ecc. bisogna essere contenti perchè almeno si scopa?
> resto basita.
> credo che due colpi non si negherebbero nemmeno ad un alpaca a questi livelli di sessomania, cosa c'è da festeggiare?


Questa e' na' cosa che me manda ar manicomio...

come cazzo fanno a scoparsi mariti e mogli dopo che sanno che scopano con altri/e?....

anzi dicono che scopano pure mejo...

ahahahahahahahah

per me e' il segnale che e' urgente inventaria' tutte le rotelle...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

Sei all'antica...sei diversamente all'antica....!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti disapprovo perchè hai detto una menzogna su di me.
> 
> RIPETO HO SCRITTO A DILETTA
> NON HO QUOTATO FARFALLA.
> ...


:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexicancio che le maestre sono acide sclerate e sopratutto mai godute....poi interpretano scritti come pare a a loro..mi meraviglio di te..ignorale e vieni qua'il meno possibile..e'tutta robetta..at salut..


----------



## exStermy (11 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sai quanti rubini ho preso  tra ieri e stanotte
> Il problema non sono le idee diverse:
> per quel che mi riguarda, Oscuro, sono perfettamente d'accordo con te che certe frequentazioni da parte di persone impegnate possano essere quantomeno temerarie
> 
> ...


ma non usate la parola dignita' a cazzo di cane come al solito...


----------



## exStermy (11 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti
> per me il discorso è : la dignità ce la sottraiamo o ce la accresciamo da noi stessi nel momento in cui perseveriamo in comportamenti che ci rendono peggiori o migliori AI NOSTRI OCCHI
> 
> es. nessuno viene a dirmi che non ho dignità perchè faccio la prostituta: sarò io, in un certo momento della mia vita, quando mi sentirò difetto di dignità, a decidere di cambiare per ritrovarla
> ...


me pare de senti' la Minetti che visto che ai suoi occhi nun se  vede na' bagascia, sta a posto co' la propria coscienza e cor monno.....

a' chiara, aripijate...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Angelica (11 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sì.. *troppe pagine, non molto comodo per Angelica..
> 
> *Sì, una vita intera di azioni che seguono dogmi, e con la mente mai libera di volare.
> Ma si parlava di un'altra situazione, non di quella di Angelica.


Non vi preoccupate, riesco a distinguere quando si parla d'altro. Del resto è un forum libero, non è il "mio" forum, non posso pretendere che tutti pensiate a me, ognuno può scrivere quello che vuole.


----------



## exStermy (11 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> :amici:uno sbaciucchiamento non si nega a nessuno


sbaciucchiamento alla francese?

interessante...

ahahahah


----------



## Angelica (11 Ottobre 2012)

Devo di nuovo scollegarmi... 
comunque vi anticipo che stamattina la cosa è venuta fuori, poi vi racconterò tutto con calma, appena mi sarà possibile.
A presto,
Angelica


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sbaciucchiamento alla francese?
> 
> interessante...
> 
> ahahahah




non esageriamo
ahahahahahhahahahhahahahah


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2012)

*Ma*

Un baciaculo è più gratificante per chi ò fà e per cho ò riceve,,,!!


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un baciaculo è più gratificante per chi ò fà e per cho ò riceve,,,!!



ma a nudo en plein air? imbarazzante


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no Tesla, era il pensieriodi Diletta
> 
> prendiamone atto e alla via così


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma invece basterebbe rifletterci un po' su che vi aprireste alla giusta comprensione.
> Un uomo che, in un momento suo particolare, avverte quella certa frenesia che lo spinge a volersi distrarre, se è furbo e oculato, nonché responsabile, si rivolge appunto ad una escort.
> E così facendo, non minaccia il proprio matrimonio.
> Perché un uomo, prima di buttarsi in una situazione a rischio, lo percepisce di essere in una fase "porchesca".
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2012)

*oscuro*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono incazzata sono delusa e non hai idea di quanto................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi hanno rubinato questo post.....
I casi sono due:
o ho un fidanzato geloso nel forum
oppure è stata Simy


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sbaciucchiamento alla francese?
> 
> interessante...
> 
> ahahahah



Ma quando mai. 

Però ti faccio una confidenza, mi ha palpato il culo, sta impunita! io che per affetto.. e lei approfitta.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma invece basterebbe rifletterci un po' su che vi aprireste alla giusta comprensione.
> Un uomo che, in un momento suo particolare, avverte quella certa frenesia che lo spinge a volersi distrarre, se è furbo e oculato, nonché responsabile, si rivolge appunto ad una escort.
> E così facendo, non minaccia il proprio matrimonio.
> Perché un uomo, prima di buttarsi in una situazione a rischio, lo percepisce di essere in una fase "porchesca".
> ...




ho riletto...

allora cara...un uomo che in un momento di debolezza si infila nel letto di un'altra e poi se ne scorda il nome non minaccia il matrimonio....
nel senso che daPARTE SUA nulla cambia...continua ad amare la mofglie prega di non essere scoperto...

detto in questi termini hai ragione...

ma la coppia è composta da 2 persone...
fino a quando la moglie nulla sa..tutto procede

ma quando la povera moglie scopre ?
li si che minaccia il matrimonio...perchè provoca sofferenza inevitabilmente...


vedi...ti faccio un esempio...

mi garba molto il fornaio sotto casa mia...
me lo godo mentre incarta,mentre sorride....
nella mia testa me lo sono gia ribaltato un paio di volte....

non mi sento in colpa perchè alla fine sono fantasie e almeno quelle ce le possiamo permettere...

mettiamo caso che un giorno mi senta più"debole..."

cedo...

per quanto mi riguarda è sto solo puro divertimento..uno sfizio...
non smetto certo di amare mio marito o mandare in frantumi tutto...

ma se lui lo scopre SONO MORTA...
e anche se facessi leva sulla sua comprensione anche se spiegassi in tutte le lingue che è styato solo "giocare"
forse mi perdonerebbe,ma....me lo rinfaccerebbe....mi odierebbe e il resto lo sai...

quindi si io per conto mio credevo di non fare nulla di male...ma ho fatto i conti senza l'oste....


la minaccia non viene da te che tradisci...ma dal gesto che non può essere compreso allo stesso modo dall'altro....


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hanno rubinato questo post.....
> I casi sono due:
> o* ho un fidanzato geloso nel forum
> oppure è stata Simy*



secondo me nessuna delle due!  (su di me poi puoi metterci la mano sul fuoco)
solo il solito rubinatore folle.....


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2012)

:dorme::girapalle:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me nessuna delle due!  (su di me poi puoi metterci la mano sul fuoco)
> solo il solito rubinatore folle.....



Ma essendo sorella sua devi essere rubinata. Posso ? :carneval:


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma essendo sorella sua devi essere rubinata. Posso ? :carneval:



mi hanno già rubinato ....cmq se vuoi accomodati...rubino più rubino meno


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi hanno già rubinato ....cmq se vuoi accomodati...rubino più rubino meno


E la madonna!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho riletto...
> 
> allora cara...un uomo che in un momento di debolezza si infila nel letto di un'altra e poi se ne scorda il nome non minaccia il matrimonio....
> nel senso che daPARTE SUA nulla cambia...continua ad amare la mofglie prega di non essere scoperto...
> ...


Concordo.
Hai fatto una bellissima analisi tra costi e benefici.
Ma ti dico io una cosa...
Se ti fai il fornaio, ricordati...
Lui ad un certo punto inizierà a cantare...
Oh che bel mestiere fare il pasticcere...
Ed è lì che mi riconoscerai in anima e spirito.

Detto ciò...

Mi pare di capire che ognuno sente per sè.

Allora non si può dire oggettivamente se è peggio o meglio venir tradite perchè lui è andato con na putana, o perchè lui è andato con una di cui si è innamorato.

Sappiamo bene che una volta beccati: ogni giustificazione appare al tradito stupida e insignificante.

Possiamo pensare però che una donna possa dirsi...
A mio marito piacciono troppo le donne, quindi è possibile che prima o poi, el me la combina...
Preferisco che la combini con una di cui non gliene frega niente se non di quel fruttosio che ha in mezzo alle gambine, che non ceda alle lusinghe di una donna perchè ne è innamorato.

Come uomo posso dirti questo.

Se una donna mi entra nel ciccio, non può farmi male alcuno, non attechisce dentro di me.
Se invece lei mi entra nel cuore, lì attechisce ben bene.

QUella che mi fa casino è quella che mi entra nella testa.
Lì veramente posso giurarti che finalmente non c'è più nessuna.

nella mia testa nessuna.
Perchè tutte quelle che mi sono entrate nella testa sono poi state della gramigna per il vigneto che è nel cuore.

Ma mi piace come parli da donna onesta, e ammetti che il fornaio ti piacerebbe, ma eviti appunto perchè le conseguenze potrebbero essere deleterie per te e anche per tuo marito.

:up::up::up::up:
Concordo.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me nessuna delle due!  (su di me poi puoi metterci la mano sul fuoco)
> solo il solito rubinatore folle.....


:up:


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Se una donna mi entra nel ciccio, non può farmi male alcuno, non attechisce dentro di me.
> Se invece lei mi entra nel cuore, lì attechisce ben bene.
> 
> QUella che mi fa casino è quella che mi entra nella testa.
> ...


ho incasinato il quote, cavolo è contagioso, sto quotando il conte

conte come fai a stabilire quella che ti entra nel ciccio, quella che ti entra nel cuore e quella che ti entra nella testa?
cioè, così è semplice da fuori, diciamo bello vestito a puntino con lo zainetto sulle spalle con dentro le tue partiture.
quando poi sei ignudo e balli la tarantella, sei sicuro che rimanga tutto nel tuo ciccio e non passi a cuore/testa?
come fai ad essere sicuro di rimanere freddo e lucido limitandoti alla ciulata?

è un attimo eh incasinarti la vita innamorandoti.
e poi?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ho incasinato il quote, cavolo è contagioso, sto quotando il conte
> 
> conte come fai a stabilire quella che ti entra nel ciccio, quella che ti entra nel cuore e quella che ti entra nella testa?
> cioè, così è semplice da fuori, diciamo bello vestito a puntino con lo zainetto sulle spalle con dentro le tue partiture.
> ...


Allora:
Socrate: 
Gnozi sè auton.
Conosci te stesso.

Ho imparato a conoscermi.
E non attraverso meditazioni, elocubrazioni, grandi lavori introspettivi: NO.
Ma solo raccogliendo i dati dell'esperienza, in una forma empirica stile il figliuol prodigo evangelico.
Il quale pensava magari di avere trovato la vera vita e poi si ritrova a mangiare le carrube dei maiali, no?

Così ora riconosco tutto a pelle e sento subito dove stanno andando a parare.
E cerco solo la compagnia femminile di chi è nel mio cuore.

Ma credimi, dato che il mio peggior difetto, è la presunzione, so che mi ritroverò ancora a sbagliare.

Ma sono le conseguenze a farmi capire no?

Ho sbagliato tanto sai?
Per esempio quanto sono stato crocerossino della domenica, adossandomi i problemi di certe donne, problemi che non ho causato io...per poi dover ammettere a me stesso, che non devo fare il crocerossino, perchè finisco sempre male io.

Quindi ho le antenne...
La prima che arriva e mi trasmette un senso di malessere interiore, io la tengo distante.
Perchè io musicista.
Io no medico.
Io no frate confessore.
Io no psicoterapeuta.
Mi spiace: io musicista.

Poi ho scoperto la serenità e la positività di dialogare con donne che non hanno problemi.
E' bellissimo: ornano la mia esistenza con la loro presenza dentro il mio cuore.

E non avrei mai pensato che scrollarmi di dosso i malesseri altrui, sortisse un colpo d'ali immenso nella mia esistenza.

Mai stato meglio in vita mia.

Quelle del ciccio...le riconosce il ciccio...
Si capisce sai quando una vuole passarsi un bel momentin in sana allegria, e non è alla ricerca di altro...
E' gaia e felice...e non è certo quella bisognosa...

In coscienza
Ho dato tutto quello che avevo da dare alle bisognose.
La dispensa ora è vuota.

Che si cerchino altre fonti dove succhiare affetto.

Non ne ho più, 
Il ciccio si rifiuta di andare con quelle che ti fanno sentire dentro quel bisogno.

Tesla poi più invecchio, meno il ciccio ha fame...

Stai tranquilla possiamo pure uscire assieme e non ti farà nulla...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me pare de senti' la Minetti che visto che ai suoi occhi nun se  vede na' bagascia, sta a posto co' la propria coscienza e cor monno.....
> 
> a' chiara, aripijate...
> 
> ahahahahahah


perchè, dovrei stare a posto con la coscienza e il mondo di mia zia?
a' stermy aripijate

ahahahahahah


la Minetti?  e chi è?
ottengo le stesse cose sue senza dover rifarmi le tette e quella orribile bocca a canotto


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2012)

il tuo ciccio conte sarà pericoloso anche impagliato, se mai dovessi darti alla tassidermia 

non credo di avere la tua oculatezza nella scelta, credo di avere ancora un sacco di istinti da crocerossina purtroppo.
e non credo nemmeno di avere la freddezza e la lucidità per organizzarmi delle sedute scopoterapiche senza coivolgimenti.
ma al momento, va bene così


----------



## Annuccia (11 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> il tuo ciccio conte sarà pericoloso anche impagliato, se mai dovessi darti alla tassidermia
> 
> non credo di avere la tua oculatezza nella scelta, credo di avere ancora un sacco di istinti da crocerossina purtroppo.
> e non credo nemmeno *di avere la freddezza e la lucidità per organizzarmi delle sedute scopoterapiche senza coivolgimenti.*
> ma al momento, va bene così


la parte in neretto è fantastica


vedi conte non tutti ragioniamo allo stesso modo....e credo che il nocciolo di tutti i discorsi fatti e ripetuti sia questo...

certo che come ho già detto prediligo anche io il tradimento per sesso a quello per amore....
però vedi il tradimento comunque viene recepito dal "ricevente"come qualcosa di sbagliato,di irrispettoso che sia sesso gioco o altro....
non può non farti del male....

non puoi dire vabeh alla fine della fiera è meglio così....

da tradita e anche da traditrice(in pensione) ti dico che qualsiasi cosa fatta alle spalle dell'altro inevitabilmente se scoperta crea scompiglio....
anche se leggendo lothar capisco le sue intenzioni non posso dire alla moglie qualora lo sdovesse scoprire : lascialo stare voleva solo divertirsi....non preoccuparti ama solo te...perchè è chiaro che lei non lo capirà mai....
son più gelosa del cuore di mio marito ovvio..ma cmq vorei che il suo ciccio restasse dov'è....e non mi pare cosa strana...
concludendo

spero di spiegarmi

se marito e moglie la pensano allo stesso modo riguardo a quanto detto e vivono cornificandosi CONSAPEVOLMENTE...a vicenda qual che dici tu riguardo al sesso altrove non fa una grinza...

in caso contrario è ovvio che il tradito pianga e si incazzi....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2012)

Ce l'ho fatta. A rate ma ho letto tutto. Fortunatamente leggo velocemente. 
Ad Angelica vorrei dire questo: un tradimento è un tradimento, non ce ne sono di più belli di altri, ma ne esistono con un contorno particolarmente brutto per chi lo riceve. Il denominatore comune è però lo stupore nel trovarsi di fronte a qualcosa che non ci aspettavamo, ad un lato buio finora insospettato. Al di là dei moralismi, delle apparenze, dei pesi che ciascuno aggiunge a modo suo, parla con tuo marito e portate alla luce tutto, tutto. Poi potrai valutare. E capisco benissimo il discorso legato ai tuoi genitori. Quando la serenità di altri è strettamente connessa alla propria è impossibile non tenerne conto quando si prendono decisioni dolorose. Ma vorrei aggiungere: prima di fare sconti di pena, commisura la pena senza sconti.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ce l'ho fatta. A rate ma ho letto tutto. Fortunatamente leggo velocemente.
> Ad Angelica vorrei dire questo: un tradimento è un tradimento,* non ce ne sono di più belli di altri, ma ne esistono con un contorno particolarmente brutto per chi lo riceve. Il denominatore comune è però lo stupore nel trovarsi di fronte a qualcosa che non ci aspettavamo, ad un lato buio finora insospettato. Al di là dei moralismi, delle apparenze, dei pesi che ciascuno aggiunge a modo suo, parla con tuo marito e portate alla luce tutto, tutto. *Poi potrai valutare. E capisco benissimo il discorso legato ai tuoi genitori.Quando la serenità di altri è strettamente connessa alla propria è impossibile non tenerne conto quando si prendono decisioni dolorose. Ma vorrei aggiungere: prima di fare sconti di pena, commisura la pena senza sconti.



stra-ultra-super Quotone


posso aggiungere ecchecazzo?


ecchecazzo....!


il tuo era un si vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> stra-ultra-super Quotone
> 
> 
> posso aggiungere ecchecazzo?
> ...


certo cara:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ce l'ho fatta. A rate ma ho letto tutto. Fortunatamente leggo velocemente.
> Ad Angelica vorrei dire questo: un tradimento è un tradimento, non ce ne sono di più belli di altri, ma ne esistono con un contorno particolarmente brutto per chi lo riceve. Il denominatore comune è però lo stupore nel trovarsi di fronte a qualcosa che non ci aspettavamo, ad un lato buio finora insospettato. Al di là dei moralismi, delle apparenze, dei pesi che ciascuno aggiunge a modo suo, parla con tuo marito e portate alla luce tutto, tutto. Poi potrai valutare. E capisco benissimo il discorso legato ai tuoi genitori. Quando la serenità di altri è strettamente connessa alla propria è impossibile non tenerne conto quando si prendono decisioni dolorose. Ma vorrei aggiungere: prima di fare sconti di pena, commisura la pena senza sconti.



approvo....
praticamente è ciò che le ho detto io dall'inizio .....solo che tu l'hai detto meglio:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho riletto...
> 
> allora cara...un uomo che in un momento di debolezza si infila nel letto di un'altra e poi se ne scorda il nome non minaccia il matrimonio....
> nel senso che daPARTE SUA nulla cambia...continua ad amare la mofglie prega di non essere scoperto...
> ...


[video=youtube_share;Jb2yUw2jtRA]http://youtu.be/Jb2yUw2jtRA[/video]:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;Jb2yUw2jtRA]http://youtu.be/Jb2yUw2jtRA[/video]:rotfl:


Wovl...mi è venuta in mente la fornaia...
E pensare che me ne ero dimenticato...
E quel giorno ero solo andato a pagare il mese...
Ma porc...
Me ne tornai che sembravo un imbianchino...

Vissi d'arte 
Vissi d'amorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Annuccia (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;Jb2yUw2jtRA]http://youtu.be/Jb2yUw2jtRA[/video]:rotfl:


il mio è più bello però




:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il mio è più bello però
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;E4ZEpStnGEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4ZEpStnGEs&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Annuccia (11 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;E4ZEpStnGEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4ZEpStnGEs&feature=fvwrel[/video]




vado a comprare il pane


----------



## Diletta (11 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho riletto...
> 
> allora cara...un uomo che in un momento di debolezza si infila nel letto di un'altra e poi se ne scorda il nome non minaccia il matrimonio....
> nel senso che daPARTE SUA nulla cambia...continua ad amare la mofglie prega di non essere scoperto...
> ...



Sì carissima: bisogna essere in due a pensarla così, è logico.
Se uno dei due non comprende e di conseguenza comincia a soffrire le pene dell'inferno il matrimonio rischia di andare a ramengo. 
E la comprensione in questo caso è qualcosa che sfugge al controllo della ragione. Se è inaccettabile è inaccettabile, è più forte di te, a prescindere da ogni ragionamento.
E lo stesso vale se invece è accettabile...
Come ha detto bene il conte: ognuno sente per sé.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì carissima: bisogna essere in due a pensarla così, è logico.
> Se uno dei due non comprende e di conseguenza comincia a soffrire le pene dell'inferno il matrimonio rischia di andare a ramengo.
> E la comprensione in questo caso è qualcosa che sfugge al controllo della ragione. Se è inaccettabile è inaccettabile, è più forte di te, a prescindere da ogni ragionamento.
> E lo stesso vale se invece è accettabile...


Bene.
Hai ragione.
Ed è inutile ostinarsi, no?

Faccio un esempio di vita famigliare.

Mia figlia ha scritto un bellissimo tema sul canto.
Leggendo sto tema ho compreso che per lei cantare è come per me suonare: stesse parole, sentimenti, emozioni...

Ora ha una voce intonatissima e passa ore chiusa in camera a fare i suoi gorgheggi...

Adora Mina.

Bon...

Io comprendo.

Mia moglie NO.

Mia moglie non "sente" la "musica"...E canta come na capra...

Allora?

Non esistono cose inaccettabili a prescindere no?

Ma la regola è sempre questa:
O mangio sta minestra o salto la finestra no?

E credimi va sempre a finire così:
Ad un certo punto una donna decide: BASTA. 

Per me è inaccettabile.

E bon se ne va...

Poi dovresti anche spiegare a sta gente che tuo marito ora riga e righerà diritto...

Perchè SA benissimo che non potrà più appellarsi alla clemenza della corte...

Il papero dove sta?
Lui è un marito "graziato", ma da allora riga diritto...

Poi non oso pensare come verrebbe conciato Lothar dalla tigre della malesia che ha in casa...se venisse beccato...mi toccherebbe andarlo a trovare nel buco dell'eremita sul monte delle formiche...

( Ma tu prova a farti un altro e poi a dirlo a tuo marito....PAFFETE...comprenderà all'improvviso...ecco una luce nella notte si distende...si staglia....e PAFFETE...illuminato...) 

La domanda è:
A tuo marito starebbe bene na moglie un poco troia?
O per lui sarebbe inconcepibile?


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2012)

non ho capito niente, il nesso fra il canto, la musica, il gorgheggio, tua moglie e il papero


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2012)

questo forum non è uno zoo!





tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito niente, il nesso fra il canto, la musica, il gorgheggio, tua moglie e il papero


ehm...c'era anche una capra


----------



## Diletta (11 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bene.
> Hai ragione.
> Ed è inutile ostinarsi, no?
> 
> ...



Sì, una luce nella notte lo illuminerebbe...ma sarebbe la scarica elettrica che farebbe il suo cuore...
E detta luce arriverebbe fino a casa tua!!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, una luce nella notte lo illuminerebbe...ma sarebbe la scarica elettrica che farebbe il suo cuore...
> E detta luce arriverebbe fino a casa tua!!


Dici?
Povero marito allora...:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito niente, il nesso fra il canto, la musica, il gorgheggio, tua moglie e il papero


Leggi con calma e lentamente.
Il tema è non si può spiegare certe cose a chi non le "sente".

Es. 
Il marito di Diletta non riesce a "sentire" il dispiacere che le ha arrecato.
Per quanto lei si spertichi...
Lui minimizzerà no?

Il papero è un uomo che è stato perdonato da sua moglie.
Ma deve fare il bravo.


----------



## exStermy (11 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vado a comprare il pane


io eviterei de pija' i cornetti per la mattina...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io eviterei de pija' i cornetti per la mattina...
> 
> ahahahahah


posso suggerire di dare a sterminatore il premio sensibilità , tatto e delicatezza dell'anno?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io eviterei de pija' i cornetti per la mattina...
> 
> ahahahahah


Io quasi quasi me ne vado a puttane. 

Non fare commenti strunz.


----------



## free (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso suggerire di dare a sterminatore il premio sensibilità , tatto e delicatezza dell'anno?



e dove glielo diamo??


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io quasi quasi me ne vado a puttane.
> 
> Non fare commenti strunz.



Ultimo.... 

:calcio:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso suggerire di dare a sterminatore il premio sensibilità , tatto e delicatezza dell'anno?



Possiamo suggerirlo all'Admin, rubini, approvazioni e premio sensibilità


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ultimo....
> 
> :calcio:



Ok ok...... mi rivaluto e faccio il Puttano, Contenta ? :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e dove glielo diamo??


glielo tiriamo....e che sia bello grosso:mrgreen:


----------



## free (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> glielo tiriamo....e che sia bello grosso:mrgreen:



okkei
vado a prendere la terna!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo forum non è uno zoo!
> 
> ehm...c'era anche una capra


anche la tigre della malesia. Sto rileggendo.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche la tigre della malesia. Sto rileggendo.



Ma siete pignolee....
su su lasciare la mente aperta...
navigare per mari sconfinati...
animali si fondono con persone 
persone con piante 
piante con cose e la legge della trasformazione
oggi sono gatta domani pulcino...:singleeye:


Ciao gattoo
sorpresaa.....


----------



## exStermy (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma siete pignolee....
> su su lasciare la mente aperta...
> navigare per mari sconfinati...
> animali si fondono con persone
> ...


te sei magnata tutti i biscotti?

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te sei magnata tutti i biscotti?
> 
> ahahahahah


No oggi niente biscotti...

Solo una buona spaghettata alla nutella.....
miammmmmm.....


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No oggi niente biscotti...
> 
> Solo una buona *spaghettata alla nutella.....
> *miammmmmm.....


??? spaghetti e nutella?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ??? spaghetti e nutella?



Prova sono buonissimi....
sembra di mangiare una crêpes ... Ma con la forchetta ...
lo so puó fare un pó impressine ...anche a me prima di assaggiarli...:smile:


----------



## exStermy (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No oggi niente biscotti...
> 
> Solo una buona spaghettata alla nutella.....
> miammmmmm.....


ricordami di non farmi mai invitare a pranzo da te...

maronn du' carmin...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Prova sono buonissimi....
> sembra di mangiare una crêpes ... Ma con la forchetta ...
> lo so puó fare un pó impressine ...anche a me prima di assaggiarli...:smile:


dici....???? 


effettivamente come accostamento un po impressione fa? 



exStermy ha detto:


> ricordami di non farmi mai invitare a pranzo da te...
> 
> maronn du' carmin...
> 
> ahahahah


me sa che te l'appoggio :rotfl:


----------



## passante (11 Ottobre 2012)

quindi? dove siamo rimasti? 
dove sono i numeri di cell. degli escort più quotati? 

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Prova sono buonissimi....
> sembra di mangiare una crêpes ... Ma con la forchetta ...
> lo so puó fare un pó impressine ...anche a me prima di assaggiarli...:smile:


Ma con la pasta tradizionale? Cioè, normale, tipo Barilla?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma con la pasta tradizionale? Cioè, normale, tipo Barilla?



miao miao...che schifo dia ccostamento...meglio i croccatini al gusto di lucertola...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma con la pasta tradizionale? Cioè, normale, tipo Barilla?



Si normale io uso barilla...
Prova poi dici....


----------



## passante (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Prova sono buonissimi....
> sembra di mangiare una crêpes ... Ma con la forchetta ...
> lo so puó fare un pó impressine ...anche a me prima di assaggiarli...:smile:


va bene dai, mi hai convinto, veniamo domenica... butta due porzioni in più di spaghi


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si normale io uso barilla...
> Prova poi dici....



Forse se mi mandassi preventivamente un pacco di quei biscottino col mojo che fai tu magari mi verrebbe pure la voglia.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2012)

Cento pagine di puttanate, scusate la t minuscola di puttana.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> miao miao...che schifo dia ccostamento...meglio i croccatini al gusto di lucertola...


_*GRANDE MICIOGATTONE!!!*_


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

Ok ...
cestinata....
ma non sapete che vi perdete ....
pfiuuuuu....


----------



## passante (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok ...
> cestinata....
> ma non sapete che vi perdete ....
> pfiuuuuu....


 ma se mi ero invitato a pranzo! non mi consideri :blu:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> va bene dai, mi hai convinto, veniamo domenica... butta due porzioni in più di spaghi



Ok.... Almeno uno che vuole provare... Grazieee:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok ...
> cestinata....
> ma non sapete che vi perdete ....
> pfiuuuuu....


Me li mandi lo stesso i tuoi biscottini magici?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ma se mi ero invitato a pranzo! non mi consideri :blu:



Perdono...stavo scrivendo in contemporanea...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Me li mandi lo stesso i tuoi biscottini magici?



No mi offendesti:mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No mi offendesti:mexican:


Moi? Quando?


----------



## exStermy (11 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> me sa che te l'appoggio :rotfl:


tutt'e due?...uao..

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Moi? Quando?


Dubitando del mio buon gusto culinario


----------



## exStermy (11 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ma se mi ero invitato a pranzo! non mi consideri :blu:


si fa presto a dire pranzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dubitando del mio buon gusto culinario



Ah, chissà che pensavo. No vabbè, è che tra i biscottini fortunelli, l'avatar con le foto e non ultima la tua frequentazione col Conte, capisci bene che uno parte un minimo prevenuto. Ma così, tanto per istinto di autoconservazione, mica perchè ti penso male. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## exStermy (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si normale io uso barilla...
> Prova poi dici....


cancella, oseno' te chiede i danni...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cancella, oseno' te chiede i danni...
> 
> ahahahah


la nutella in america ha dovuto rimborsare degli obesi, mi pare


----------



## exStermy (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la nutella in america ha dovuto rimborsare degli obesi, mi pare


Gesu', che popolo de teste di cazzo...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la nutella in america ha dovuto rimborsare degli obesi, mi pare



Ma che colpa ne ha ... Se il consumatore non riesce a limitarsi ?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la nutella in america ha dovuto rimborsare degli obesi, mi pare


Vabbè, in America. Detto tutto.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che colpa ne ha ... Se il consumatore non riesce a limitarsi ?


Di non essere cucinata da Lunapiena ? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> quindi? dove siamo rimasti?
> dove sono i numeri di cell. degli escort più quotati?
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


mettiti in fila.


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2012)

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/12_...ra_5af80ef8-912c-11e1-9c63-0823a340624b.shtml


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/12_...ra_5af80ef8-912c-11e1-9c63-0823a340624b.shtml



si però scusa.
E' un risarcimento non dovuto a mio parere.
La nutella salutare e nutriente ma anche un cretino ci arriva che forse forse...


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si però scusa.
> E' un risarcimento non dovuto a mio parere.
> La nutella salutare e nutriente ma anche un cretino ci arriva che forse forse...


ma và.
un po' mi spiace per moretti ma a me la nutella non garba


----------



## exStermy (11 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si però scusa.
> E' un risarcimento non dovuto a mio parere.
> La nutella salutare e nutriente ma anche un cretino ci arriva che forse forse...


ma se portano allo psicologo pure i cani, pensa a come stanno combinati?

il bello e' poi li copiamo sempre...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma và.
> un po' mi spiace per moretti ma a me la nutella non garba



Mo vedi quanti rubini!! tutti giusti stavolta :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma và.
> un po' mi spiace per moretti ma a me la nutella non garba


mavafankul' mine'...

che delusione...

ahahahah


----------



## passante (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma và.
> un po' mi spiace per moretti ma a me la nutella non garba


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2012)

vabè ...una volta ne ho mangiato un cucchiaino....
però porto i gambaletti:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma và.
> un po' mi spiace per moretti ma *a me la nutella non garba*







Ma io ti stimavo!


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma io ti stimavo!


amo il peperoncino:hockey:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> amo il peperoncino:hockey:



siamo idetici..cherie..io ne uso tonnellate...qualche gg fa'ho aperto la salsa di pomodoro e peperoncino comprata in Marocco..altro che Nutella....pero'ocio perche'ustiona....


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma và.
> un po' mi spiace per moretti ma a me la nutella non garba


Io adoro la nutella ma considerato che so che è nà roba abominevole come il cervello di manzo che adoro, e so che non mi limito se ce l'ho...ecco mi strafogo fino al vomito perchè è una droga.
ho scoperto la nutella in prima superiore.
A casa niente schifezze.:unhappy:, che dici potrebbe essere una carenza di nutella nell'età evolutiva?


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabè ...una volta ne ho mangiato un cucchiaino....
> *però porto i gambalett*i:mrgreen:


anche io.
Filanca tinta...castoro?


----------



## passante (11 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io adoro la nutella ma considerato che so che è nà roba abominevole come il cervello di manzo che adoro, e so che non mi limito se ce l'ho...ecco mi strafogo fino al vomito perchè è una droga.
> ho scoperto la nutella in prima superiore.
> A casa niente schifezze.:unhappy:, che dici potrebbe essere una carenza di nutella nell'età evolutiva?


sai che quello scimunito del mio compagno mangia la nutella dal centro del barattolo per non farmi vedere che il livello cala? così io credo che ci sia il rattolo pieno e invece naaaaaa... ce ne è solo sui bordi. da prendere a randellate


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> sai che quello scimunito del mio compagno mangia la nutella dal centro del barattolo per non farmi vedere che il livello cala? così io credo che ci sia il rattolo pieno e invece naaaaaa... ce ne è solo sui bordi. da prendere a randellate



che bastardo. No. Queste cose non si fanno.
Ma ti finisce anche l'ultimo dito?
Del tipo che arrivi a casa in pieno trip nutelliano godendo già del fatto che c'è l'ultimo dito, quello che poi ti lecchi con goduria e....



Vuoto.
Ti è mai capitato?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io adoro la nutella ma considerato che so che è nà roba abominevole come il cervello di manzo che adoro, e so che non mi limito se ce l'ho...ecco mi strafogo fino al vomito perchè è una droga.
> ho scoperto la nutella in prima superiore.
> A casa niente schifezze.:unhappy:, che dici potrebbe essere una carenza di nutella nell'età evolutiva?



Io ci ho fatto pure un indigestione ...
mentre studiavo mi sono fatta fuori una tazza,
Se Qualcuno ricorda le tazze con i fiori blu,mentre studiavo un pomeriggio con il pan carrè....
cribbio che pastone...per anni non ho toccato cioccolata....


----------



## tesla (11 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io ci ho fatto pure un indigestione ...
> mentre studiavo mi sono fatta fuori una tazza,
> Se Qualcuno ricorda le tazze con i fiori blu,mentre studiavo un pomeriggio con il pan carrè....
> cribbio che pastone...per anni non ho toccato cioccolata....


presente! ho fatto indigestione anch'io, non ne ho più toccata e solo a guardarla mi viene lo squarauz


----------



## battiato63 (11 Ottobre 2012)

*la nutella*

mi piace leccarla spalmata sul corpo di una bella donna :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## passante (11 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che bastardo. No. Queste cose non si fanno.
> Ma ti finisce anche l'ultimo dito?
> Del tipo che arrivi a casa in pieno trip nutelliano godendo già del fatto che c'è l'ultimo dito, quello che poi ti lecchi con goduria e....
> 
> ...


certo, e non solo con la nutella, mi riempie la dispensa di scatole vuote  ma più che bastardo è scimunito, sai: ha paura che lo sgridi perchè mangia porcherie, come i bambini :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## passante (11 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> mi piace leccarla spalmata sul corpo di una bella donna :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


XD che brutta associazione mentale...
:carneval:


----------



## battiato63 (11 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> XD che brutta associazione mentale...
> :carneval:



bella la  tua di associazione...:mrgreen::mrgreen:

ti assicuro tra l'altro che anche alla donna in questione la cosa non ld dispiacerebbe affatto .. anzi...


----------



## passante (12 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> bella la  tua di associazione...:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ti assicuro tra l'altro che anche alla donna in questione la cosa non ld dispiacerebbe affatto .. anzi...


  non ho dubbi


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> sai che quello scimunito del mio compagno mangia la nutella dal centro del barattolo per non farmi vedere che il livello cala? così io credo che ci sia il rattolo pieno e invece naaaaaa... ce ne è solo sui bordi. da prendere a randellate



questa non l avevo mai sentita. :mrgreen:


----------



## passante (12 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> questa non l avevo mai sentita. :mrgreen:


 è fatto così  lo tengo perchè da un tono all'ambiente :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> è fatto così  lo tengo perchè da un tono all'ambiente :mrgreen:


 Lo sai che scherzavo, eh? sono stata contenta di sapere del tuo matrimonio. Certo, se mi avessi detto che eri sposato non mi sarei lasciata sedurre dal tuo fascino.... ma ti perdono perchè l'hai fatto per amore


----------



## passante (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo sai che scherzavo, eh? sono stata contenta di sapere del tuo matrimonio. Certo, se mi avessi detto che eri sposato non mi sarei lasciata sedurre dal tuo fascino.... ma ti perdono perchè l'hai fatto per amore


certo che lo so :amici:


----------



## free (12 Ottobre 2012)

oddio che bello!
congratulazioni vivissime!:mrgreen:
:cincin:


----------



## passante (12 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio che bello!
> congratulazioni vivissime!:mrgreen:
> :cincin:


veramente è successo un anno (e quasi mezzo) fa :blank: però accetto le congratulazioni, i regali e se vuoi anche un bonifico


----------



## Ultimo (12 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> mi piace leccarla spalmata sul corpo di una bella donna :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Difficile da pulire bene..... e ci vuole molto tempo


----------



## Ultimo (12 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> veramente è successo un anno (e quasi mezzo) fa :blank: però accetto le congratulazioni, i regali e se vuoi anche un bonifico



Auguri! ma non domandare soldi a me o ti metto nella lista degli ignorati


----------



## Angelica (12 Ottobre 2012)

*Vi aggiorno*

Aveva ragione Lunapiena, a tenersi tutto dentro si sta male. Ora che lui sa che io so sto meglio. E aveva ragione Perplesso, il modo migliore era buttare lì qualche battutina. Siccome lui sapeva che era tutto vero, alla battutina ha risposto con qualche domanda, del tipo "ah si? e come?" "e dove?" "e quando". Una delle mie risposte è stata inequivocabile: da quel che ho detto ha capito che il mio non era un bluff. Mi è sembrato di dargli una pugnalata: è impallidito, ha chiuso gli occhi, è rimasto in silenzio un attimo. Era mattina, eravamo ancora a letto, gli avevo portato il caffè. Una volta ho conosciuto uno psichiatra (non fraintendemi, non sono mai andata dallo psichiatra, l'ho conosciuto, non che ci sia niente di male, se serve ci si va, ma non ci sono andata) che mi disse che io non avrei mai bisogno di lui, perché ho senso dell'humour (anche se dai miei primi messaggi non sembrava), il che, sempre secondo lo psichiatra, esclude due cose: la psicosi e il rischio di suicidio. Mi spiegò anche che il mio senso dell'humour era autentico. Tutti sono capaci ad averlo quando si tratta di altri, ma il difficile è averlo sui propri guai, e secondo lui io facevo battute anche su me stessa. E il senso dell'humour probabilmente ha influito nel non far precipitare le cose. Quando con un filo di voce mi ha chiesto "ora che farai?" dimostrando tra l'altro di non volersene andare, sono riuscita, incredibilmente, a scherzare. Dovete sapere che mia suocera abita in un'altra città, e ci verrà a trovare in novembre per una settimana. Allora gli ho chiesto se voleva sapere se avevo intenzione di buttarlo fuori di casa, ed io gli ho risposto "per ora no, potrei farlo... vediamo... quando arriva tua madre, così te ne torni con lei..." Ha colto la palla al balzo e ha tirato fuori il "suo" senso dell'humour, che è una delle cose che ci uniscono, e mi ha risposto "no... tu mi cacci... ma mia madre la tieni... lei che c'entra... poverina... perde la sua vacanza... no, non merito tanto, con mia madre no!!!" Incredibile, siamo riusciti a ridere. Poi siamo tornati seri. "mi spii?" mi ha chiesto. Gli ho risposto di non cambiare le carte in tavola, che era lui quello che era in torto, e che comunque si spia se si viola la posta elettronica, non se si legge un forum accessibile a tutti perché lui, come un cretino, l'ha lasciato nella cronologia. Mi ha giurato di aver sempre usato il preservativo, ma ce l'avevano loro, le escort, non quelli del cassetto. Quelli sono vecchi, mi ha detto, erano i nostri. Ma se non li abbiamo mai usati... si è vero, qualche volta si, ho preso la scatola, sono scaduti da tre anni... Ok, preservativi o no, lui le corna me le ha messe.
E qui aveva ragione Spartacus. Era solo sesso, è me che ama, ma gli mancava, ultimamente ne facevamo pochissimo. Per colpa di chi? gli ho chiesto. Ci ha pensato un attimo, e ha detto "di entrambi"... è già qualcosa, gli ho risposto. Gli ho detto che ultimamente non ne avevo più voglia, perché sapere che videochattava mi faceva schifo. Poi scoprire che non erano solo chat mi ha dato una scossa. "Vedi che..." ha provato a dire...no, non ci provare, gli ho detto, non provare a dire che hai fatto bene, sai? Ora vediamo che succede. Non mi illudo che sia tutto rose e fiori, da ora in poi. Vediamo. Per ora restiamo insieme. Non ho intenzione di dargli il tormento in continuazione, perché o si perdona, e ci si mette una pietra sopra, o ci si lascia, non si può stare con uno per tormentarlo dalla mattina alla sera. Gli ho soltanto detto che deve ringraziare che sono stata civile, un'altra gli avrebbe rotto i piatti in testa. Mi ha ricordato che visto che volevo i piatti nuovi... non c'è niente da fare, non riusciamo a non ridere, mai, nemmeno nelle situazioni peggiori. Poi ha aggiunto che io non "sono stata" civile, ma "sono" civile, secondo lui. Tutti dicono di esserlo, ma devono trovarsi nella situazione adatta per scoprire di non esserlo. Così come sono cattolica. Molti lo sono per forma, per finta, ipocritamente, per abitudine, e al momento non perdonano. Io lo sono davvero, ha detto. Attenzione, gli ho risposto, potrei avere una crisi di fede...
Per ora, come dicevo, vediamo che succede...

Devo fare qualche precisazione alle cose che ho letto in questa discussione:

1) Ho letto che avete parlato della Maddalena. Voglio precisare che, nonostante l'opinione comune, non era una prostituta, non lo si dice in nessun posto. Si dice solo che Gesù da lei "aveva cacciato sette demoni" e lei lo seguiva. Quella che gli ha lavato i piedi era un'altra (la peccatrice di Betania, non se ne dice il nome), l'adultera che stava per essere lapidata era un'altra ancora. Spesso ho sentito i sacerdoti nelle prediche dire che la Maddalena non era una prostituta, ma ormai la gente è convinta...

2) Qualcuno ha scritto che usando l'arma del sesso per riconquistare il marito, sono stata io la puttana di mio marito. Non confondiamo le cose: la puttana è quell'altra, io sono la moglie, e ci vado a letto quando mi pare.

3) La nutella: anche io e mio marito la mangiamo dal centro del barattolo, fino in fondo, e ai lati c'è così sembra pieno... solo che lo facciamo entrambi... ma l'abbiamo fatto col barattolo da cinque chili!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> sai che *quello scimunito del mio compagno* mangia la nutella dal centro del barattolo per non farmi vedere che il livello cala? così io credo che ci sia il rattolo pieno e invece naaaaaa... ce ne è solo sui bordi. da prendere a randellate



Quello scimunito di tuo marito :inlove:


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Aveva ragione Lunapiena, a tenersi tutto dentro si sta male. Ora che lui sa che io so sto meglio. E aveva ragione Perplesso, il modo migliore era buttare lì qualche battutina. Siccome lui sapeva che era tutto vero, alla battutina ha risposto con qualche domanda, del tipo "ah si? e come?" "e dove?" "e quando". Una delle mie risposte è stata inequivocabile: da quel che ho detto ha capito che il mio non era un bluff. Mi è sembrato di dargli una pugnalata: è impallidito, ha chiuso gli occhi, è rimasto in silenzio un attimo. Era mattina, eravamo ancora a letto, gli avevo portato il caffè. Una volta ho conosciuto uno psichiatra (non fraintendemi, non sono mai andata dallo psichiatra, l'ho conosciuto, non che ci sia niente di male, se serve ci si va, ma non ci sono andata) che mi disse che io non avrei mai bisogno di lui, perché ho senso dell'humour (anche se dai miei primi messaggi non sembrava), il che, sempre secondo lo psichiatra, esclude due cose: la psicosi e il rischio di suicidio. Mi spiegò anche che il mio senso dell'humour era autentico. Tutti sono capaci ad averlo quando si tratta di altri, ma il difficile è averlo sui propri guai, e secondo lui io facevo battute anche su me stessa. E il senso dell'humour probabilmente ha influito nel non far precipitare le cose. Quando con un filo di voce mi ha chiesto "ora che farai?" dimostrando tra l'altro di non volersene andare, sono riuscita, incredibilmente, a scherzare. Dovete sapere che mia suocera abita in un'altra città, e ci verrà a trovare in novembre per una settimana. Allora gli ho chiesto se voleva sapere se avevo intenzione di buttarlo fuori di casa, ed io gli ho risposto "per ora no, potrei farlo... vediamo... quando arriva tua madre, così te ne torni con lei..." Ha colto la palla al balzo e ha tirato fuori il "suo" senso dell'humour, che è una delle cose che ci uniscono, e mi ha risposto "no... tu mi cacci... ma mia madre la tieni... lei che c'entra... poverina... perde la sua vacanza... no, non merito tanto, con mia madre no!!!" Incredibile, siamo riusciti a ridere. Poi siamo tornati seri. "mi spii?" mi ha chiesto. Gli ho risposto di non cambiare le carte in tavola, che era lui quello che era in torto, e che comunque si spia se si viola la posta elettronica, non se si legge un forum accessibile a tutti perché lui, come un cretino, l'ha lasciato nella cronologia. Mi ha giurato di aver sempre usato il preservativo, ma ce l'avevano loro, le escort, non quelli del cassetto. Quelli sono vecchi, mi ha detto, erano i nostri. Ma se non li abbiamo mai usati... si è vero, qualche volta si, ho preso la scatola, sono scaduti da tre anni... Ok, preservativi o no, lui le corna me le ha messe.
> E qui aveva ragione Spartacus. Era solo sesso, è me che ama, ma gli mancava, ultimamente ne facevamo pochissimo. Per colpa di chi? gli ho chiesto. Ci ha pensato un attimo, e ha detto "di entrambi"... è già qualcosa, gli ho risposto. Gli ho detto che ultimamente non ne avevo più voglia, perché sapere che videochattava mi faceva schifo. Poi scoprire che non erano solo chat mi ha dato una scossa. "Vedi che..." ha provato a dire...no, non ci provare, gli ho detto, non provare a dire che hai fatto bene, sai? *Ora vediamo che succede. Non mi illudo che sia tutto rose e fiori, da ora in poi. Vediamo. Per ora restiamo insieme. Non ho intenzione di dargli il tormento in continuazione, perché o si perdona, e ci si mette una pietra sopra, o ci si lascia, non si può stare con uno per tormentarlo dalla mattina alla sera. Gli ho soltanto detto che deve ringraziare che sono stata civile, un'altra gli avrebbe rotto i piatti in testa. Mi ha ricordato che visto che volevo i piatti nuovi... non c'è niente da fare, non riusciamo a non ridere, mai, nemmeno nelle situazioni peggiori. *Poi ha aggiunto che io non "sono stata" civile, ma "sono" civile, secondo lui. Tutti dicono di esserlo, ma devono trovarsi nella situazione adatta per scoprire di non esserlo. Così come sono cattolica. Molti lo sono per forma, per finta, ipocritamente, per abitudine, e al momento non perdonano. Io lo sono davvero, ha detto. Attenzione, gli ho risposto, potrei avere una crisi di fede...
> Per ora, come dicevo, vediamo che succede...
> 
> ...



Il neretto.
Mi è sembrato di leggere me e il mio compagno.
Anche noi ci ha sempre salvato l'ironia. E ne ridevamo.

Finalmente un altra che la pensa esattamente come me.

Mi sento meno sola


----------



## demoralizio (12 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Non ho intenzione di dargli il tormento in continuazione, perché o si perdona, e ci si mette una pietra sopra, o ci si lascia, non si può stare con uno per tormentarlo dalla mattina alla sera.


Spiegalo al tuo cervello, nei prossimi giorni, settimane... mesi...


----------



## Angelica (12 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Spiegalo al tuo cervello, nei prossimi giorni, settimane... mesi...


La prima cosa da controllare è il nostro cervello. Se riusciamo a controllare il nostro cervello, riusciamo a controllare qualsiasi situazione. Proprio per questo mi sono sfogata qui, quando mi sono iscritta al forum, perché sentivo di perdere il controllo, ed è stato un modo di riacquistarlo. Certo, so bene che non è semplice. Una delle cose che ho detto a mio marito è proprio che non gli avrei dato il tormento, ma di non pretendere troppo, la cosa è fresca e brucia, e se qualche volta scoppio a piangere, lo deve sopportare... del resto è colpa sua...


----------



## Angelica (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il neretto.
> Mi è sembrato di leggere me e il mio compagno.
> Anche noi ci ha sempre salvato l'ironia. E ne ridevamo.
> 
> ...



Ho letto qualche altro tuo messaggio qui e mi sono ritrovata in alcune cose che hai scritto, non ti ho citato singolarmente perché a un certo punto i messaggi erano troppi e non riuscivo più a rispondere singolarmente a tutti. Ma ho sentito che c'era qualcosa in comune, fra noi, ed ora so cos'è, l'ironia. E' un'arma potente, te lo assicuro.


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> veramente è successo un anno (e quasi mezzo) fa :blank: però accetto le congratulazioni, i regali e se vuoi anche un bonifico


uela', ma tanti cari auguri ed ancor di piu' figli maschi...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (12 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Spiegalo al tuo cervello, nei prossimi giorni, settimane... mesi...


non si deve necessariamente sbroccare.....
per quanto riguarda quella frase sono daccordo anche ioi



se decidi di dare lui un'altra possibilità lo devi fare senza crocifiggerti tutti i santi giorni altrimenti LASCIALO...


INIZIALMENTE è CHIARO CHE VAI FUORI DI TESTA..MA POI BISOGNA RAGIONARE..PER IL BENE NOSTRO SOPRATTUTTO...


----------



## tesla (12 Ottobre 2012)

no ma, se qualcuno capisce come si controlla il cervello nella sofferenza faccia un fischio eh?
perchè tutto sta lì.


----------



## oscuro (12 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Ma si l'importante è l'ironia,siete tornati assieme,che sarà mai?Tutto risolto tutto finito...ne riparliamo fra 5 anni.....!!Scrivere che son schifato è poco...ma il mondo è questo!!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque quando i traditori vengono scoperti al 90% diranno SEMPRE che amano solo il partner tradito. Sempre.


----------



## oscuro (12 Ottobre 2012)

*Joey*

é il 90 per cento delle volte il tradito ci crede pure.....!Il mondo è questo....vedremo in futuro...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque quando i traditori vengono scoperti al 90% diranno SEMPRE che amano solo il partner tradito. Sempre.


Nel caso specifico sarei tentata di crederlo. Questo è un caso di sconto della pena prima della commissione, comunque. Peccato, lui dovrà sopportare di vederla piangere...


----------



## oscuro (12 Ottobre 2012)

*Sbrciolata*

Ma il allora sono un povero sognatore?Io prima di andare a zoccole affronterei il problema dell sesso con la mia patner...poi prenderei in cosniderazione altro...vuoi vedere che il mio è UN AMORE MALATO?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il allora sono un povero sognatore?Io prima di andare a zoccole affronterei il problema dell sesso con la mia patner...poi prenderei in cosniderazione altro...vuoi vedere che il mio è UN AMORE MALATO?


ti manca l'ironia, drammatizzi troppo A parte gli scherzi... non voglio ridere di Angelica o criticarla, assolutamente. Ma... non riesco a entrare nella sua ottica. Capisco la volontà di superare il tradimento... ma riderci sopra da subito secondo me è... eccessivo. Comunque lui avrà pensato che lei l'ha presa bene...


----------



## tesla (12 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il allora sono un povero sognatore?Io prima di andare a zoccole affronterei il problema dell sesso con la mia patner...poi prenderei in cosniderazione altro...vuoi vedere che il mio è UN AMORE MALATO?


allora, sei antico, antico con la A maiuscola. un reperto.

anzi sei un diversamente moderno.


----------



## oscuro (12 Ottobre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Lui ha pensato che ha fatto bene,ha pesato bene la moglie e si è fatto gli stracazzi suoi sapendo di non rischiare nulla...!Il resto son "Diversamente stupidaggini"!


----------



## oscuro (12 Ottobre 2012)

*Tesla*

Sono antico e orgoglioso di esserlo...i diversamente moderni mi stanno troppo sui coglioni...!Sono senza spina dorsale!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> allora, sei antico, antico con la A maiuscola. un reperto.
> 
> anzi sei un diversamente moderno.


Tes, hai visto la foto di Oscuro?


----------



## tesla (12 Ottobre 2012)

adoro gli uomini col kilt anche se mi confondono un po'


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tes, hai visto la foto di Oscuro?View attachment 5861


Il mio preferito in quel film è sicuramente sto personaggio:







Per il resto, è tutto molto dimenticabile (colonna sonora a parte).


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il mio preferito in quel film è sicuramente sto personaggio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sean connery è l'emblema della virilità, ci tenevo a dirlo


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il mio preferito in quel film è sicuramente *sto personaggio*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


embè...


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il mio preferito in quel film è sicuramente sto personaggio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dici niente! è bello pure con gli anni che ha


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dici niente! è bello pure con gli anni che ha


Era meno bello da giovane: gli depilavano le sopracciglia. Nei film di James Bond è scempiato. Come fare la liposuzione alla venere callipigia


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti manca l'ironia, drammatizzi troppo A parte gli scherzi... non voglio ridere di Angelica o criticarla, assolutamente. Ma... non riesco a entrare nella sua ottica. Capisco la volontà di superare il tradimento... ma riderci sopra da subito secondo me è... eccessivo.* Comunque lui avrà pensato che lei l'ha presa bene..*.


Non credo. Se la loro coppia è così come la descrive Angelica, lui nemmeno per un istante avrà pensato che lei l'ha presa bene.
Sa che da adesso in poi le cose si fanno dure. ma dure dure.
E non perchè lei è ironica o piange.
No.
Perchè proprio l'ironia e il self control di Angelica è peggio di uno sbrocco.
E sono certo che ci saranno momenti, tanti, in cui lui preferirebbe di gran lunga che lei si comportasse come "una persona normale"
Ovvero facendo il diavolo a quattro.

E cito Mattia, che ancora oggi mi dice che avrebbe preferito io sbroccassi e recriminassi, almeno un pò.


----------



## Diletta (12 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> E qui aveva ragione Spartacus.* Era solo sesso*, è me che ama, ma gli mancava, ultimamente ne facevamo pochissimo. Per colpa di chi? gli ho chiesto. Ci ha pensato un attimo, e ha detto "di entrambi"... è già qualcosa, gli ho risposto. Gli ho detto che ultimamente non ne avevo più voglia, perché sapere che videochattava mi faceva schifo. Poi scoprire che non erano solo chat mi ha dato una scossa. "Vedi che..." ha provato a dire...no, non ci provare, gli ho detto, non provare a dire che hai fatto bene, sai? Ora vediamo che succede. Non mi illudo che sia tutto rose e fiori, da ora in poi. Vediamo. Per ora restiamo insieme. Non ho intenzione di dargli il tormento in continuazione, perché o si perdona, e ci si mette una pietra sopra, o ci si lascia, non si può stare con uno per tormentarlo dalla mattina alla sera. Gli ho soltanto detto che deve ringraziare che sono stata civile, un'altra gli avrebbe rotto i piatti in testa. Mi ha ricordato che visto che volevo i piatti nuovi... non c'è niente da fare, non riusciamo a non ridere, mai, nemmeno nelle situazioni peggiori. Poi ha aggiunto che io non "sono stata" civile, ma "sono" civile, secondo lui. Tutti dicono di esserlo, ma devono trovarsi nella situazione adatta per scoprire di non esserlo. Così come sono cattolica. Molti lo sono per forma, per finta, ipocritamente, per abitudine, e al momento non perdonano. Io lo sono davvero, ha detto. Attenzione, gli ho risposto, potrei avere una crisi di fede...
> Per ora, come dicevo, vediamo che succede...
> 
> Devo fare qualche precisazione alle cose che ho letto in questa discussione:
> ...



Bene Angelica: ti sei persuasa di quanto ti ho evidenziato!
Ma cos'altro poteva essere??!

Un consiglio: non esentarlo da una punizione che è d'obbligo per chi esce dal seminato.
E non pensare al piangere: loro, di solito, non sono così sensibili da restarne così turbati...quindi, che punizione sarebbe?
Qualcosa di più incisivo, qualcosa che dia a lui quel po' di tormento che hai provato tu, anche se ti dico già che non sarà mai lo stesso che proverai tu anche in seguito, visto che la cosa mi sembra ti abbia ferito abbastanza.


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

*Angelica però...*

La cosa è fresca, attenta ai colpi di ritorno.
Li ho avuti anche io, nonostante tutta l'ironia del mondo.


----------



## Diletta (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque quando i traditori vengono scoperti al 90% diranno SEMPRE che amano solo il partner tradito. Sempre.



Ma perché potresti solo ipotizzare che suo marito si fosse innamorato di qualche escort/zoccola?
Ma allora sarebbe da mandare via subito a calci perché perfetto idiota...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non credo. Se la loro coppia è così come la descrive Angelica, lui nemmeno per un istante avrà pensato che lei l'ha presa bene.
> Sa che da adesso in poi le cose si fanno dure. ma dure dure.
> E non perchè lei è ironica o piange.
> No.
> ...


UHM... non era mica il mancato sbrocco che mi preoccupava, nè il self control. La punizione tebana io me la ricordo. La pena è importante perchè conduce all'autocritica e, si spera, alla successiva crescita della persona. Invece da quello che leggo io vedo una bella amnistia, tana liberi tutti proprio.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dici niente! è bello pure con gli anni che ha


Non per la bellezza, o per la fisicità, proprio per il carisma del personaggio. Al confronto, il protagonista è una salma.


----------



## tesla (12 Ottobre 2012)

ma quando dite "era solo sesso" intendete tipo "era solo una fetta di margherita allo spizzico"?

no perchè io francamente non considerlo tutto quel guazzabuglio di liquidi e tranci di filetto "solo sesso".
io gli dò l'importanza suprema.
io dovrei pretendere che la mia/il mio parter metta la bocca laddove io ho gentilmente recepito tutto l'ambaradan di altri?


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> UHM... non era mica il mancato sbrocco che mi preoccupava, nè il self control. La punizione tebana io me la ricordo. La pena è importante perchè conduce all'autocritica e, si spera, alla successiva crescita della persona. Invece da quello che leggo io vedo una bella amnistia, tana liberi tutti proprio.



Punizione...tebana? 
Ma chi, io?
Nego.


Comunque no..io non leggo un amnistia, forse può sembrare, ma ...no...secondo me il caro traditore (un pò come il caro estinto) sarà oggetto di una bella punizione _Angelicana._


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma perché potresti solo ipotizzare che suo marito si fosse innamorato di qualche escort/zoccola?
> Ma allora sarebbe da mandare via subito a calci perché perfetto idiota...



Stai diventando....
Sempre più----

Lothariana nell'esprimerti eh?

Donne porco cazzo...
Ricordatevelo...
Parolo io il conte in persona...

Mi spiace eh?
Ma se una donna arriva e pervade tutto il mio cuore...
Non vi sarà neppure uno sguardo per un'altra...

Quindi 
Sappiatelo voi che avete dei comuni mortali al vostro fianco...

Se lui è innamorato...
NON è più con voi....

Ma con lei...

Se invece ci ha solo ciulato...
Tempo 15 minuti postorgasmo si è già dimenticato...e pensa...oh cazzo...senti oddio che tardi che è venuto...devo correre a casa....mio dio...e chi la sente mia moglie...oddio non sono passato a fare la spesa....scusami.....

E il più delle volte sono ste donnine che restano lì con il broncetto...perchè ti guardano e capiscono....che tu volevi solo monna fica da loro...

Concetto spiegato benissimo nel finale del film cosavoglio di più....

E poi cazzo....

Mogli...
Quando le "altre" diventano Qualcuno per voi...siete già nei guai eh?

Le altre appunto siano il nulla...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Punizione...tebana?
> Ma chi, io?
> Nego.
> 
> ...


Ma statenta

Non hai sempre detto che ti ha fatto soffrire il fatto che l'avesse chiamata con i vostri nomignoli?

Ora io ti dico...

Avresti capito di più uno che ti dice...

Statenta sono andato  a pagare il pane...dalla fornaia...ohi me la sbatte sempre in faccia...e siamo scivolati nella farina...per questo sono ridotto così...almeno così ora la pianta no?

Mica mi dirai...piangendo...ma...ma ....ma sei innamorato di lei?

Mi aspetto un ....brutto mascio...desso questa te me la paghi...


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No oggi niente biscotti...
> 
> Solo una buona spaghettata alla nutella.....
> miammmmmm.....


guarda come se avessi accettato


----------



## passante (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> uela', ma tanti cari auguri ed ancor di piu' figli maschi...
> 
> ahahahah


----------



## Angelica (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non credo. Se la loro coppia è così come la descrive Angelica, lui nemmeno per un istante avrà pensato che lei l'ha presa bene.
> Sa che da adesso in poi le cose si fanno dure. ma dure dure.
> E non perchè lei è ironica o piange.
> No.
> ...


Si, hai capito benissimo. Non ha pensato nemmeno un istante che io l'abbia presa bene. Non ci ho "riso su", ho fatto dell'ironia, è diverso. Non ci riderò mai su, non c'è niente da ridere. L'ironia è una cosa diversa. Ed è peggio di sbroccare. Se fossi sbroccata, gli avessi tirato i piatti, la classica scenata, lui poteva dare la colpa a me, che lo trascuravo, che non gliela davo, etc. etc. Poteva chiedere scusa in lacrime. Così no, non si può. E' peggio, hai ragione.


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Si, hai capito benissimo. Non ha pensato nemmeno un istante che io l'abbia presa bene. Non ci ho "riso su", ho fatto dell'ironia, è diverso. Non ci riderò mai su, non c'è niente da ridere. L'ironia è una cosa diversa. Ed è peggio di sbroccare. Se fossi sbroccata, gli avessi tirato i piatti, la classica scenata, lui poteva dare la colpa a me, che lo trascuravo, che non gliela davo, etc. etc. Poteva chiedere scusa in lacrime. *Così no, non si può. E' peggio, hai ragione.*



esatto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu ne fai una questone di scopate.....!Io ne farei una questione di stima di noi stessi!Mi tradisci? qui dentro ORMAI SIAMO AL RIDICOLO,TRADIMENTI DA 20 PUNTI,DA 50 PUNTI,DA 100 PUNTI, mi diverto a leggere dove  può arrivare il cervello umano...CON LA ESCORT 20 PUNTI,la troia 30 PUNTI,LA BIDELLA 50 PUNTI,LA FIORAIA 60 PUNTI,LA MAESTRA 70 PUNTI,MANAGER 90 PUNTI,AMANTE 100 PUNTI...!e SI ADESSO non è questione di tradire..adesso per RACCONTARCI LE CAZZATE andiamo a discernere e disquisire anche sulle categorie di persone...!!Quindi se la mia donna concede il suo  sedere ad un gigolò mi farò trovare nudo a letto,cazzo a bandiera non è un tradimento...!!!!!Se va con un camionista mi farò trovare in bagno con il pisello fra le mani...CAMIONISTA SON 100 PUNTI CAZZO...!!!Mi chiedo:MA VI RENDETE CONTO DI COSA CAZZO SCRIVETE?Gente di 40 anni che ci crede pure...ma è possibile mai che siamo a questo?


hai inventato un nuovo gioco per il cellulare ... multiplayer :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta..ma un tradimento con un pisello da 3 cm quanti punti sono?:rotfl:


dipende quante volte ha pigiato :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> 3.5?ok ma se è un gigolò..anche se sono 30 cm non è tecnicamente un tradimento o è un tradimento diverso?e diverso quanto?Io voglio capire...sono BOVINO,questi SONO I PROFESSORONI DELLE CAZZATA e mi hanno PARECCHIO CONFUSO...!Io sono all'antica...purtroppo!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


è un tradimento da 10.000 punti :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono indecisa se risponderti seriamente o no...........:smile:
> 
> versione seria: per me è tradiemnto anche una chat erotica con uno sconosciuto...
> versione "Oscuro": con uno di 3 cm è beneficienza, quindi *dovresti essere contento che la tua donna fa del bene*


questa mi mancava ancora :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Però adesso ho un dubbio anche io! ....  e al contrario? ovvero...quando posso considerare un vero tradimento da parte del mio partner?


quando ha toccato fondo :rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (13 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stai diventando....
> Sempre più----
> 
> Lothariana nell'esprimerti eh?
> ...




Ma vedi però qual è il problema...
So che è così, e se lo dite voi lo prendiamo per vero, ma per voi è scontato perché lo provate...

Noi, facciamo fatica ad immedesimarci nella cosa, anzi, non ci si fa proprio.
E infatti mio marito continua a dire che non ci posso arrivare...perché è ovvio: sono una donna.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma vedi però qual è il problema...
> So che è così, e se lo dite voi lo prendiamo per vero, ma per voi è scontato perché lo provate...
> 
> Noi, facciamo fatica ad immedesimarci nella cosa, anzi, non ci si fa proprio.
> E infatti mio marito continua a dire che non ci posso arrivare...perché è ovvio: sono una donna.



Epperò Diletta, se tu invece di "noi" "perchè siamo donne" usassi "io" "perchè io sono fatta cosi'" sarebbe tutto meglio...
Ti assicuro che donne che possono ragionare e sentire come tuo marito ci sono. Tu non sei una di loro. 
Tu sei una fedele, appagata di suo marito, sensibile.

Una mia amica si era praticamente dimenticata di essere andata a letto con un suo collega. Una gradevole scopata, l'aveva definita, e poi l'aveva archiviata.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma vedi però qual è il problema...
> So che è così, e se lo dite voi lo prendiamo per vero, ma per voi è scontato perché lo provate...
> 
> Noi, facciamo fatica ad immedesimarci nella cosa, anzi, non ci si fa proprio.
> E infatti mio marito continua a dire che non ci posso arrivare...perché è ovvio: sono una donna.


Ma credimi ci sono donne che...
Dai pincy...dai pincy...
Ma dopo levate dalle balle eh?

Ma

Se è solo sesso

Una donna


Se stufa ben presto.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Epperò Diletta, se tu invece di "noi" "perchè siamo donne" usassi "io" "perchè io sono fatta cosi'" sarebbe tutto meglio...
> Ti assicuro che donne che possono ragionare e sentire come tuo marito ci sono. Tu non sei una di loro.
> Tu sei una fedele, appagata di suo marito, sensibile.
> 
> Una mia amica si era praticamente dimenticata di essere andata a letto con un suo collega. Una gradevole scopata, l'aveva definita, e poi l'aveva archiviata.


Ok...Diletta, esattamente come il conte, ama generalizzare....

Ma allora come mai quando rimproveri la moglie per una sua leggerezza...

Ti senti rispondere....

Ma uffi...daiiiiiiiii....siam donne no?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...Diletta, esattamente come il conte, ama generalizzare....
> 
> Ma allora come mai quando rimproveri la moglie per una sua leggerezza...
> 
> ...



Perchè sa che con te è un argomento convincente?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè sa che con te è un argomento convincente?


No mi insegna solo che le donne non sono tutte uguali, ma una peggio dell'altra no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No mi insegna solo che le donne non sono tutte uguali, ma una peggio dell'altra no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Splendido.
Attingerò anche io allora a qualche luogo comune sui maschi e mi comporterò di conseguenza.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No mi insegna solo che le donne non sono tutte uguali, ma una peggio dell'altra no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Mi piaci!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Splendido.
> Attingerò anche io allora a qualche luogo comune sui maschi e mi comporterò di conseguenza.


Ma ricorda noi maschi siamo accomunati alla gas terapia...no?

Gnocca
Amici
Sangiovese

Dai si sta a scherzare eh?

[video=youtube;wrlew2G6nvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrlew2G6nvA[/video]


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ricorda noi maschi siamo accomunati alla gas terapia...no?
> 
> Gnocca
> Amici
> ...



Darò retta al principe Lothar che tutto sa e tutto comprende.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Darò retta al principe Lothar che tutto sa e tutto comprende.


Lothar va letto come va letto Nietsche...
Va letto tra le righe...
Nelle sue terrificanti scontate acerbe verità...

Una sorta di Ipse Dixit...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (14 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Epperò Diletta, se tu invece di "noi" "perchè siamo donne" usassi "io" "perchè io sono fatta cosi'" sarebbe tutto meglio...
> *1)
> Ti assicuro che donne che possono ragionare e sentire come tuo marito ci sono*. Tu non sei una di loro.
> Tu sei una fedele, appagata di suo marito, sensibile.
> ...




1) Ed è per questo che il mondo ha perso ogni valore e sta andando a rotoli...Le donne dovevano essere le detentrici di quella sensibilità che era propria della nostra essenza.
Perdendo questa e volendo emulare un modo di sentire che non ci appartiene abbiamo perso tantissimo.
Queste non sono conquiste a parer mio. 

2) Riguardo alla tua amica, io non ne andrei affatto fiera, svilire un atto così bello e profondo non fa proprio onore prima di tutto a lei stessa e poi anche a tutto il genere femminile.


----------



## Duchessa (14 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1) Ed è per questo che il mondo ha perso ogni valore e sta andando a rotoli...Le donne dovevano essere le detentrici di quella sensibilità che era propria della nostra essenza.
> Perdendo questa e volendo emulare un modo di sentire che non ci appartiene abbiamo perso tantissimo.
> Queste non sono conquiste a parer mio.
> 
> 2) Riguardo alla tua amica, io non ne andrei affatto fiera,* svilire un atto così bello e profondo *non fa proprio onore prima di tutto a lei stessa e poi anche a tutto il genere femminile.


Scusa ma tuo marito non ha mai svilito "atti così belli e profondi"? Se lo svilimento lo comprendi e lo accetti da lui perchè non lo puoi accettare anche dal resto dell'umanità?


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> quando ha toccato fondo :rotfl:


mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1) Ed è per questo che il mondo ha perso ogni valore e sta andando a rotoli...Le donne dovevano essere le detentrici di quella sensibilità che era propria della nostra essenza.
> Perdendo questa e volendo emulare un modo di sentire che non ci appartiene abbiamo perso tantissimo.
> Queste non sono conquiste a parer mio.
> 
> 2) Riguardo alla tua amica, io non ne andrei affatto fiera, svilire un atto così bello e profondo non fa proprio onore prima di tutto a lei stessa e poi anche a tutto il genere femminile.



Le donne devono, le donne non devono... le donne sono persone, sono quel che sono.
Ci sono angeli del focolare, stronze, mamme materne, donne allergiche ai bambini, donne sensibile e donne che sono caterpillar.

Sto leggendo una raccolta di fantasie sessuali raccolte 50 anni fa da Nancy Friday. Il mondo interiore delle donne -e degli uomini- è un mondo proprio. Donne "detentrici di quella sensibilità" etc etc. Donne che sognano di dominare. Donne che sognano di essere sottomesse. Donne arrabbiate, incazzate, innamorate, vogliose, frigide, donne e uomini di tutti i tipi.

Ok, ci sto anche io che donne e uomini sono diversi. Ma in media. Dai.

I richiami a un eden passato in cui le donne erano così o colì, e gli uomini colà e cosà... leggendo quei racconti, spesso mi sono imbattuta nella frustrazione di vivere un riolo che non era sentito, ho letto della fatica di essere quello che si sentiva di essere quando il "modello" era diverso.

La mia amica non è nè fiera nè poco fiera. Si è fatta una gradevole scopata, condividendola con l'amante del momento -lei non è sposata e non credo che lo voglia fare- e stop. Ha semplicemente vissuto come lei è.
Se le dicessi che ha svilito un atto bello e profondo e che così svilisce tutte le donne, credo che mi guarderebbe stralunata e poi scoppierebbe a ridere....

Diletta, stella, te lo dico con un sorriso e un abbraccio, ma chi sei tu per dire come devono essere le donne? Saprà pure ognuna di noi come caspita vuole essere, ti pare?
Mica tu ti chini quando qualcuna ti dice come dovresti essere tu, no?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le donne devono, le donne non devono... le donne sono persone, sono quel che sono.
> Ci sono angeli del focolare, stronze, mamme materne, donne allergiche ai bambini, donne sensibile e donne che sono caterpillar.
> 
> Sto leggendo una raccolta di fantasie sessuali raccolte 50 anni fa da Nancy Friday. Il mondo interiore delle donne -e degli uomini- è un mondo proprio. Donne "detentrici di quella sensibilità" etc etc. Donne che sognano di dominare. Donne che sognano di essere sottomesse. Donne arrabbiate, incazzate, innamorate, vogliose, frigide, donne e uomini di tutti i tipi.
> ...



E' un modo come un altro, per liberare dalla colpa suo marito.
Se le donne fossero donne come intende lei, suo marito e GLI UOMINI non sarebbero tentati, non troverebbero con chi giocatollare (come dice lei) e il suo matriomonio sarebbe continuato serenamente


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le donne devono, le donne non devono... le donne sono persone, sono quel che sono.
> Ci sono angeli del focolare, stronze, mamme materne, donne allergiche ai bambini, donne sensibile e donne che sono caterpillar.
> 
> Sto leggendo una raccolta di fantasie sessuali raccolte 50 anni fa da Nancy Friday. Il mondo interiore delle donne -e degli uomini- è un mondo proprio. Donne "detentrici di quella sensibilità" etc etc. Donne che sognano di dominare. Donne che sognano di essere sottomesse. Donne arrabbiate, incazzate, innamorate, vogliose, frigide, donne e uomini di tutti i tipi.
> ...


:up:



farfalla ha detto:


> E' un modo come un altro, per liberare dalla colpa suo marito.
> Se le donne fossero donne come intende lei, suo marito e GLI UOMINI non sarebbero tentati, non troverebbero con chi giocatollare (come dice lei) e il suo matriomonio sarebbe continuato serenamente


:up:


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le donne devono, le donne non devono... le donne sono persone, sono quel che sono.
> Ci sono angeli del focolare, stronze, mamme materne, donne allergiche ai bambini, donne sensibile e donne che sono caterpillar.
> 
> Sto leggendo una raccolta di fantasie sessuali raccolte 50 anni fa da Nancy Friday. Il mondo interiore delle donne -e degli uomini- è un mondo proprio. Donne "detentrici di quella sensibilità" etc etc. Donne che sognano di dominare. Donne che sognano di essere sottomesse. Donne arrabbiate, incazzate, innamorate, vogliose, frigide, donne e uomini di tutti i tipi.
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> E' un modo come un altro, per liberare dalla colpa suo marito.
> Se le donne fossero donne come intende lei, suo marito e GLI UOMINI non sarebbero tentati, non troverebbero con chi giocatollare (come dice lei) e il suo matriomonio sarebbe continuato serenamente


Quoto e approvo se posso.


----------



## Angelica (15 Ottobre 2012)

Dopo una settimana da quando ho iniziato questa discussione, non so come mi sento. All'inizio ero devastata dalla scoperta, ora sono più lucida. All'inizio avevo detto, fra le altre cose, che forse avrei potuto buttarlo fuori di casa, ora so con certezza che non l'ho mai pensato seriamente. E' con lui che voglio restare, ormai è parte di me. A volte mi viene da piangere, ho voglia di abbandonarmi alle lacrime. In altri momenti ho forti attacchi di gelosia. Penso che mentre io lavoro, lui potrebbe rifarlo, che forse non ha nessuna intenzione di smettere, ma semplicemente di farmelo credere, e di stare più attento a non farsi beccare di nuovo. Mi ha detto che non lo rifarà, e che è inutile che me lo continui a ripetere, perché se non ne sono convinta non sa come fare a convincermi. Mi ha detto che non c'è motivo, perché quello che gli mancava era solo il sesso, ed ora non gli sta mancando più, anzi. Ma io non riesco a non pensare che forse non è vero, che forse gli piace andare con le escort e lo rifarà. Ma non ho modo di saperlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Dopo una settimana da quando ho iniziato questa discussione, non so come mi sento. All'inizio ero devastata dalla scoperta, ora sono più lucida. All'inizio avevo detto, fra le altre cose, che forse avrei potuto buttarlo fuori di casa, ora so con certezza che non l'ho mai pensato seriamente. E' con lui che voglio restare, ormai è parte di me. A volte mi viene da piangere, ho voglia di abbandonarmi alle lacrime. In altri momenti ho forti attacchi di gelosia. Penso che mentre io lavoro, lui potrebbe rifarlo, che forse non ha nessuna intenzione di smettere, ma semplicemente di farmelo credere, e di stare più attento a non farsi beccare di nuovo. Mi ha detto che non lo rifarà, e che è inutile che me lo continui a ripetere, perché se non ne sono convinta non sa come fare a convincermi. Mi ha detto che non c'è motivo, perché quello che gli mancava era solo il sesso, ed ora non gli sta mancando più, anzi. Ma io non riesco a non pensare che forse non è vero, che forse gli piace andare con le escort e lo rifarà. Ma non ho modo di saperlo.


Coraggio cara, adesso è dura. Ma se hai deciso che vuoi restare devi accettare il dolore di questo dubbio, fino a che non sarai sicura di come si sono messe davvero le cose.


----------



## Spider (15 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Dopo una settimana da quando ho iniziato questa discussione, non so come mi sento. All'inizio ero devastata dalla scoperta, ora sono più lucida. All'inizio avevo detto, fra le altre cose, che forse avrei potuto buttarlo fuori di casa, ora so con certezza che non l'ho mai pensato seriamente. E' con lui che voglio restare, ormai è parte di me. A volte mi viene da piangere, ho voglia di abbandonarmi alle lacrime. In altri momenti ho forti attacchi di gelosia. Penso che mentre io lavoro, lui potrebbe rifarlo, che forse non ha nessuna intenzione di smettere, ma semplicemente di farmelo credere, e di stare più attento a non farsi beccare di nuovo. Mi ha detto che non lo rifarà, e che è inutile che me lo continui a ripetere, perché se non ne sono convinta non sa come fare a convincermi. Mi ha detto che non c'è motivo, perché quello che gli mancava era solo il sesso, ed ora non gli sta mancando più, anzi. Ma io non riesco a non pensare che forse non è vero, che forse gli piace andare con le escort e lo rifarà. Ma non ho modo di saperlo.


Angelica, tira fuori le palle!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Dopo una settimana da quando ho iniziato questa discussione, non so come mi sento. All'inizio ero devastata dalla scoperta, ora sono più lucida. All'inizio avevo detto, fra le altre cose, che forse avrei potuto buttarlo fuori di casa, ora so con certezza che non l'ho mai pensato seriamente. E' con lui che voglio restare, ormai è parte di me. A volte mi viene da piangere, ho voglia di abbandonarmi alle lacrime. In altri momenti ho forti attacchi di gelosia. Penso che mentre io lavoro, lui potrebbe rifarlo, che forse non ha nessuna intenzione di smettere, ma semplicemente di farmelo credere, e di stare più attento a non farsi beccare di nuovo. Mi ha detto che non lo rifarà, e che è inutile che me lo continui a ripetere, perché se non ne sono convinta non sa come fare a convincermi. Mi ha detto che non c'è motivo, perché quello che gli mancava era solo il sesso, ed ora non gli sta mancando più, anzi. Ma io non riesco a non pensare che forse non è vero, che forse gli piace andare con le escort e lo rifarà. Ma non ho modo di saperlo.


se hai deciso di restare con lui devi andare avanti senza pensarci


----------



## Angelica (15 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se hai deciso di restare con lui devi andare avanti senza pensarci


Si, va bene, ma è un po' prestino per non pensarci, dopo una settimana... 
Pensandoci, credo che ormai potrò riconoscere i segnali...


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Si, va bene, ma è un po' prestino per non pensarci, dopo una settimana...
> Pensandoci, credo che ormai potrò riconoscere i segnali...


lo so...ma infatti tesoro è presto dopo una settimana anche dire che vuoi stare con lui....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Si, va bene, ma è un po' prestino per non pensarci, dopo una settimana...
> Pensandoci, credo che ormai potrò riconoscere i segnali...


Aneddoto del lunedì: Una volta i contadini dal raccolto toglievano una parte per la semina... e una parte più piccola perchè... se la semina fosse andata male... avrebbero potuto riseminare quello che sarebbe bastato alla sopravvivenza. Secondo me dopo un tradimento è bene tenersi sempre da parte quanto basta alla sopravvivenza.


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aneddoto del lunedì: Una volta i contadini dal raccolto toglievano una parte per la semina... e una parte più piccola perchè... se la semina fosse andata male... avrebbero potuto riseminare quello che sarebbe bastato alla sopravvivenza. Secondo me dopo un tradimento è bene tenersi sempre da parte quanto basta alla sopravvivenza.




se il seme non è buono lo puoi riseminare 1000 volte  va sempre male... :up:

cambia seme   a buon intenditor...


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1) Ed è per questo che il mondo ha perso ogni valore e sta andando a rotoli...Le donne dovevano essere le detentrici di quella sensibilità che era propria della nostra essenza.
> Perdendo questa e volendo emulare un modo di sentire che non ci appartiene abbiamo perso tantissimo.
> Queste non sono conquiste a parer mio.
> 
> 2) Riguardo alla tua amica, io non ne andrei affatto fiera, svilire un atto così bello e profondo non fa proprio onore prima di tutto a lei stessa e poi anche a tutto il genere femminile.



1)il mondo ha perso ogni valore perchè ci sono persone sposate che vanno a puttane e i/le loro consorti pensano che non sia nulla di che
2) per lo stesso motivo di cui sopra non dovresti proprio parlare di onore al genere femminile


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Scusa ma tuo marito non ha mai svilito "atti così belli e profondi"? Se lo svilimento lo comprendi e lo accetti da lui perchè non lo puoi accettare anche dal resto dell'umanità?


quando qualcosa che non va bene negli altri la accettiamo per noi stessi questa cosa ha un nome ben preciso: ipocrisia.
questa è la risposta alla tua domanda. che ovviamente dalla diretta interessata è stata per forza di cose elusa


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quando qualcosa che non va bene negli altri la accettiamo per noi stessi questa cosa ha un nome ben preciso: ipocrisia.
> questa è la risposta alla tua domanda. che ovviamente dalla diretta interessata è stata per forza di cose elusa


ah! ipocrisia e calcolo dei propri interessi, avevo dimenticato


----------



## Angelica (16 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 1)il mondo ha perso ogni valore perchè ci sono persone sposate che vanno a puttane e i/le loro consorti pensano che non sia nulla di che
> 2) per lo stesso motivo di cui sopra non dovresti proprio parlare di onore al genere femminile


Io non condivido il pensiero di Diletta, però non credo nemmeno che il mondo abbia perso ogni valore perché ci sono persone sposate che vanno a puttane... se così fosse, il mondo ogni valore l'ha perso da millenni, visto che le persone sposate che vanno a puttane ci sono da sempre... tranne forse all'età della pietra...


----------



## Duchessa (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Io non condivido il pensiero di Diletta, però non credo nemmeno che il mondo abbia perso ogni valore perché ci sono persone sposate che vanno a puttane... se così fosse, il mondo ogni valore l'ha perso da millenni, visto che le persone sposate che vanno a puttane ci sono da sempre... tranne forse all'età della pietra...


Non era mia intenzione esprimere giudizio in merito.
E' mia intenzione qui dentro far notare delle incoerenze quando le vedo, perchè credo che notare le proprie incoerenze sia una strada per crescere.
Io ringrazio chi nella vita in passato mi ha fatto notare le mie.
Perchè ho potuto capire che quello che pensavo e dicevo non lo "sentivo"

PS qui dentro viene letto tutto sotto una lente di "giudizio", ma guardate che non sempre è così.


----------



## Angelica (16 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Non era mia intenzione esprimere giudizio in merito.
> E' mia intenzione qui dentro far notare delle incoerenze quando le vedo, perchè credo che notare le proprie incoerenze sia una strada per crescere.
> Io ringrazio chi nella vita in passato mi ha fatto notare le mie.
> Perchè ho potuto capire che quello che pensavo e dicevo non lo "sentivo"
> ...


Non so se ti è sembrato che ci fosse un giudizio da parte mia, ma non era mia intenzione. La mia voleva essere più che altro una battuta. Della serie "ma le puttane c'erano anche prima", qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Angelica (16 Ottobre 2012)

Cazzo, oggi sto di merda...


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Cazzo, oggi sto di merda...


 stai normale allora ..:mrgreen::mrgreen:








we non mi aggredire sto tentando di farti sorridere e tirarti un pò su    :smile::up:


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Cazzo, oggi sto di merda...


Tranquillizzate....





























































domani sara' peggio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Duchessa (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Non so se ti è sembrato che ci fosse un giudizio da parte mia, ma non era mia intenzione. La mia voleva essere più che altro una battuta. Della serie "ma le puttane c'erano anche prima", qualcosa del genere.


Scusami tu, ho risposto al tuo post, ma in realtà ho cliccato nel posto sbagliato, volevo riprendere quanto espresso nei post precedenti.
La mia risposta era per il non registrato e in generale anche per Diletta.


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Tranquillizzate....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oè già ti hanno aperto la cella ? ahahahahahhahahhahaha


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> oè già ti hanno aperto la cella ? ahahahahahhahahhahaha


iessss....

alle 10 fanno le pulizie e chiedono cosa si vuole dar ristorante...

ho scelto insalata di mare, spaghetti allo scoglio, spigola con julienne di patate e 3 porzioni de millefoglie...

devo sta' leggero che nun entro piu' nella tuta... 

ahahahahah


----------



## Angelica (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> stai normale allora ..:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si :smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Io non condivido il pensiero di Diletta, però non credo nemmeno che il mondo abbia perso ogni valore perché ci sono persone sposate che vanno a puttane... se così fosse, il mondo ogni valore l'ha perso da millenni, visto che le persone sposate che vanno a puttane ci sono da sempre... tranne forse all'età delloa pietra...


opssss...ho dimenticato di scrivere ANCHE 
e comunque il discorso non è certo. se fosse peggio prima o adesso o viceversa .
Il fatto di giustificare un comportamento del genere denota se nkn un assenza di valori un relativismo inquietante quando si tratta di sé. stessi. valiri piegabili ad una propria convenienza . convenienza distorta. oltretutto . a mio umile avviso


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> iessss....
> 
> alle 10 fanno le pulizie e chiedono cosa si vuole dar ristorante...
> 
> ...





lo scoglio ce l'hai in testa hahaahhaha


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Si :smile:




:abbraccio:


----------



## Diletta (16 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Scusa ma tuo marito non ha mai svilito "atti così belli e profondi"? Se lo svilimento lo comprendi e lo accetti da lui perchè non lo puoi accettare anche dal resto dell'umanità?




Ma infatti non lo comprendo per niente e questo perché ho un animo femminile, un animo che mi fa vedere quell'atto come un qualcosa di molto profondo e importante, qualcosa di cui non ci si possa dimenticare mai.
Ma accetto il fatto che per un uomo medio non sia così, o possa non essere così. 
Accetto il fatto che per un uomo medio possa anche essere solo uno sfogo dell'istinto. 
Non credo che per una donna sia mai "solo" questo.
Se poi mi sbaglio, mi dispiace molto per l'universo femminile perché perderebbe o avrebbe perso delle caratteristiche importanti e belle, che da sempre ci contraddistinguono dal mondo maschile.
E ripeto, per me queste non sono le vere conquiste.
Per me.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti non lo comprendo per niente e questo perché ho un animo femminile, un animo che mi fa vedere quell'atto come un qualcosa di molto profondo e importante, qualcosa di cui non ci si possa dimenticare mai.
> Ma accetto il fatto che per un uomo medio non sia così, o possa non essere così.
> Accetto il fatto che per un uomo medio possa anche essere solo uno sfogo dell'istinto.
> Non credo che per una donna sia mai "solo" questo.
> ...


Minchia.


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti non lo comprendo per niente e questo perché ho un animo femminile, un animo che mi fa vedere quell'atto come un qualcosa di molto profondo e importante, qualcosa di cui non ci si possa dimenticare mai.
> Ma accetto il fatto che per un uomo medio non sia così, o possa non essere così.
> Accetto il fatto che per un uomo medio possa anche essere solo uno sfogo dell'istinto.
> Non credo che per una donna sia mai "solo" questo.
> ...



un uomo medio sposa una donna media..è la natura ... mò se tuo marito come dici è un uomo medio... ergo...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti non lo comprendo per niente e questo perché ho un animo femminile, un animo che mi fa vedere quell'atto come un qualcosa di molto profondo e importante, qualcosa di cui non ci si possa dimenticare mai.
> Ma accetto il fatto che per un uomo medio non sia così, o possa non essere così.
> Accetto il fatto che per un uomo medio possa anche essere solo uno sfogo dell'istinto.
> Non credo che per una donna sia mai "solo" questo.
> ...



Come si fa ad accettare una cosa che non comprendi e non condividi?


----------



## Diletta (16 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le donne devono, le donne non devono... le donne sono persone, sono quel che sono.
> Ci sono angeli del focolare, stronze, mamme materne, donne allergiche ai bambini, donne sensibile e donne che sono caterpillar.
> 
> Sto leggendo una raccolta di fantasie sessuali raccolte 50 anni fa da Nancy Friday. Il mondo interiore delle donne -e degli uomini- è un mondo proprio. Donne "detentrici di quella sensibilità" etc etc. Donne che sognano di dominare. Donne che sognano di essere sottomesse. Donne arrabbiate, incazzate, innamorate, vogliose, frigide, donne e uomini di tutti i tipi.
> ...



Cara Nau, ma ognuna faccia pure quello che crede sia meglio per lei...ci mancherebbe!
Ma se questo è un forum di libere opinioni io esprimo le mie di opinioni, sono solo una voce del coro, come tutti.

Io ho solo commentato la tua frase riguardo all'amica che si era praticamente dimenticata di essere andata a letto con un suo collega, archiviando la cosa.
E' questo che stride per me: emulare un atteggiamento mentale che è proprio degli uomini, e questo da sempre.
Atteggiamento che non ci appartiene, ma che vogliamo far nostro per sentirci sul loro stesso piano.
Ma non è così che, secondo me, si ottiene la pari dignità.


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Nau, ma ognuna faccia pure quello che crede sia meglio per lei...ci mancherebbe!
> Ma se questo è un forum di libere opinioni io esprimo le mie di opinioni, sono solo una voce del coro, come tutti.
> 
> Io ho solo commentato la tua frase riguardo all'amica che si era praticamente dimenticata di essere andata a letto con un suo collega, archiviando la cosa.
> ...



non ho capito.... o meglio faccio finta di non aver capito... :unhappy: agghiacciante


----------



## Diletta (16 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 1)il mondo ha perso ogni valore perchè ci sono persone sposate che vanno a puttane e i/le loro consorti pensano che non sia nulla di che
> 2) per lo stesso motivo di cui sopra non dovresti proprio parlare di onore al genere femminile





Non Registrato ha detto:


> quando qualcosa che non va bene negli altri la accettiamo per noi stessi questa cosa ha un nome ben preciso: ipocrisia.
> questa è la risposta alla tua domanda. che ovviamente dalla diretta interessata è stata per forza di cose elusa





Non Registrato ha detto:


> ah! ipocrisia e calcolo dei propri interessi, avevo dimenticato




Caro N.R. vedo che non vai tanto per il sottile quanto a giudizi....ma a star qui in effetti si impara presto! 
E comunque per la risposta che non ho eluso per niente, ma ovviamente non sono sempre qui presente, ti rimando a quello che ho scritto agli altri utenti...


----------



## Diletta (16 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come si fa ad accettare una cosa che non comprendi e non condividi?



Sforzandomi di vedere la cosa dall'ottica maschile.
Non a caso, ho scelto volutamente un uomo come psicologo, perché una donna probabilmente mi avrebbe dato una visione leggermente di parte che mi avrebbe aiutato poco.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sforzandomi di vedere la cosa dall'ottica maschile.
> Non a caso, ho scelto volutamente un uomo come psicologo, perché una donna probabilmente mi avrebbe dato una visione leggermente di parte che mi avrebbe aiutato poco.



Sei proprio avveduta, lasciatelo dire.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sforzandomi di vedere la cosa dall'ottica maschile.
> Non a caso, ho scelto volutamente un uomo come psicologo, perché una donna probabilmente mi avrebbe dato una visione leggermente di parte che mi avrebbe aiutato poco.


ma stai scherzando?
ma secondo te non ci sono donne professionali e serie nel loro lavoro??


----------



## Angelica (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando?
> ma secondo te non ci sono donne professionali e serie nel loro lavoro??


Non è questo che voleva dire, secondo me. Vale anche il discorso al contrario. Se fosse stata un uomo sarebbe andata da una terapista donna.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> *Non è questo che voleva dire, secondo me.* Vale anche il discorso al contrario. Se fosse stata un uomo sarebbe andata da una terapista donna.


No macchè. Sta fuori proprio di testa, fusa come un motore senz'olio. Lo psicologo "uomo" (il prete anche, il marito non ultimo) le hanno fatto malissimo. Ma male male male come non ne hai idea. Tu sei recente di qui e se rimarrai avrai modo di rendertene conto.


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sforzandomi di vedere la cosa dall'ottica maschile.
> Non a caso, ho scelto volutamente un uomo come psicologo, *perché una donna probabilmente mi avrebbe dato una visione leggermente di parte che mi avrebbe aiutato poco*.


non condivido...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sforzandomi di vedere la cosa dall'ottica maschile.
> Non a caso, ho scelto volutamente un uomo come psicologo, perché una donna probabilmente mi avrebbe dato una visione leggermente di parte che mi avrebbe aiutato poco.



Concordo:singleeye:


----------



## Diletta (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Si, va bene, ma è un po' prestino per non pensarci, dopo una settimana...
> Pensandoci, credo che ormai potrò riconoscere i segnali...



Se dopo una settimana avessi già archiviato la cosa, anche se sarei contenta per te, penserei a te come un'aliena.
E' tutto perfettamente nella norma il sentirti preda di stati d'animo contrastanti.
Il dubbio che lui, in realtà, aspetti che le acque si calmino per poi rifarlo, ti durerà un bel po' e sarà accompagnato da sentimenti di risentimento e di rabbia nei suoi confronti. Addirittura amore e odio potranno confondersi e alternarsi.
Purtroppo, quando accadono tali eventi la coppia ne risente e va in crisi.
Ma hai detto una cosa giustissima: ormai potrai riconoscere quei segnali...
E' così: tu non sei più quella di prima anche a livello di sensazioni e hai sviluppato un intuito che ti aiuterà molto, di qui in avanti.
Confida in quell'intuito, più che in tuo marito, che al momento ha perso credibilità e fiducia.
Capisco come ti senti, come capisco che ciò che ha commesso lui sia grave per come sei fatta tu.
Ma vedrai che con tanto impegno da parte di entrambi ce la fate!


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No macchè. Sta fuori proprio di testa, fusa come un motore senz'olio. Lo psicologo "uomo" (il prete anche, il marito non ultimo) le hanno fatto malissimo. Ma male male male come non ne hai idea. Tu sei recente di qui e se rimarrai avrai modo di rendertene conto.




Sarà ma io la percepisco molto lucida e determinata ......


----------



## Diletta (16 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Non è questo che voleva dire, secondo me. Vale anche il discorso al contrario. Se fosse stata un uomo sarebbe andata da una terapista donna.




Angelica, vedo che hai capito perfettamente cosa ho inteso dire!

:up:


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

il discorso della professionalità vale comunque


----------



## Diletta (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando?
> ma secondo te non ci sono donne professionali e serie nel loro lavoro??




Non ho affatto detto questo Minerva!
Semplicemente un uomo sarebbe stato meglio per la nostra situazione personale.


----------



## Diletta (16 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sarà ma io la percepisco molto lucida e determinata ......




...menomale!! :smile:


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Nau, ma ognuna faccia pure quello che crede sia meglio per lei...ci mancherebbe!
> Ma se questo è un forum di libere opinioni io esprimo le mie di opinioni, sono solo una voce del coro, come tutti.
> 
> Io ho solo commentato la tua frase riguardo all'amica che si era praticamente dimenticata di essere andata a letto con un suo collega, archiviando la cosa.
> ...



hemm...questa è una stronzata. A mio parere eh?


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sforzandomi di vedere la cosa dall'ottica maschile.
> Non a caso, ho scelto volutamente un uomo come psicologo, perché una donna probabilmente mi avrebbe dato una visione leggermente di parte che mi avrebbe aiutato poco.



guarda...tendenzialmente scelgo uomini come medici ma il primo psico da cui ero andata dopo che si era sommato taglio netto con la genitrice, malattia e tradimento era una donna.
Io volevo parlare di mia madre perchè era emotivamente il pensiero più urgente e quello che mi faceva più male, mentre lei sempre al tradimento.
Non diceva cose contro il mio compagno ma le sue facce erano tutto dire quando parlavo della facocera.
Sono andata tre volte e poi ho scelto un uomo.
E finalmente ho potuto parlare di cosa mi stesse facendo più male in quel momento.

E poi a seguire anche del tradimento, ovvio.

Non mi sento di darti ragione in toto, ma sicuramente la mia esperienza avvalora la tua tesi.


----------



## Diletta (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hemm...questa è una stronzata. A mio parere eh?



Tebe, capisco che sia una stronzata per te, per come sei tu.
E' ovvio che per i diversamente fedeli come ti derfinisci tu, sia leggermente da fantascienza, o da dolce stil novo, ma...


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tebe, capisco che sia una stronzata per te, per come sei tu.
> E' ovvio che per i diversamente fedeli come ti derfinisci tu, sia leggermente da fantascienza, o da dolce stil novo, ma...



anche per i fedeli come me è una stronzata!


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tebe, capisco che sia una stronzata per te, per come sei tu.
> E' ovvio che per i diversamente fedeli come ti derfinisci tu, sia leggermente da fantascienza, o da dolce stil novo, ma...



Diletta.
E comportati un pò da uomo dai....
Facciamo così.
Ti vengo a prendere, andiamo prima da Ferita e poi a prendere Circe.

Vi trasformo tutte in macchine da guerra. (non necessariamente da letto. Ci sono anche le mogli da guerra )

Altro che _soffrimenti_ e _accettamenti_ pensieri altrui...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sforzandomi di vedere la cosa dall'ottica maschile.
> Non a caso, ho scelto volutamente un uomo come psicologo, perché una donna probabilmente mi avrebbe dato una visione leggermente di parte che mi avrebbe aiutato poco.


Non ce la posso fare davvero.....
Da uno psicologo mi aspetto che indipendentemente dal sesso mi fornisca la giusta chiave di lettura..........


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando?
> ma secondo te non ci sono donne professionali e serie nel loro lavoro??


e pensa che è andata da un uomo che mi sembra che di professionale abbia davvero poco:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sforzandomi di vedere la *cosa dall'ottica maschile.
> *Non a caso, ho scelto volutamente un uomo come psicologo, perché una donna probabilmente mi avrebbe dato una visione leggermente di parte che mi avrebbe aiutato poco.


Diletta non è l'ottica maschile, è l'ottica di tuo marito e di una parte del genere maschile, UNA PARTE:sbatti:


----------



## Duchessa (16 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare davvero.....
> Da uno psicologo mi aspetto che indipendentemente dal sesso mi fornisca la giusta chiave di lettura..........


.... per capire cosa "sento" veramente, al di là di cosa sente il resto del mondo. 
Non mi aspetto che "insegni" una lezione, nè che stia a guardare uno che si sforza di imparare.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sarà ma io la percepisco molto lucida e determinata ......



E colpa dei biscotti.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No macchè. Sta fuori proprio di testa, fusa come un motore senz'olio. Lo psicologo "uomo" (il prete anche, il marito non ultimo) le hanno fatto malissimo. Ma male male male come non ne hai idea. Tu sei recente di qui e se rimarrai avrai modo di rendertene conto.


Però io sono perplesso, non nel senso che sono un clone di perplesso...
Ma nel senso che ho eletto Diletta a Estrema...lei sarà l'estrema dopo l'ultima...e ultima non ha niente a che vedere con Ultimo...

Spezzo una lama in favore di Diletta, 
Perchè in definitiva io adoro la sua testardaggine.

Allora Joey ti racconto una cosa...
E dovrei spiegarlo con una vignetta se le trovo...

La mia opinione sulle donne è partita dalla donna angelicata di stampo stilnovista ed è finita a parare come tutti sappiamo...

Quando finalmente si è stagliata nella mia testa l'idea di come siano fatte le donne...

Sai cosa è capitato?
Una miriade di miriadi tutte coalizzate per farmi cambiare idea.

Ma non per farmi cambiare idea toutcourt, ma per farmi abbandonare la "mia idea" per assumere la "loro".

E già a quindici anni con un bel sette in condotta...il prof d'Italiano diceva al preside, sto qua è peggio della russia, ti si rivolterà contro sempre ed ha il potere di tirare in testa cemento ad un esercito.

Di fatto negli anni, mentre io cercavo disperatamente una pesante smentita alla mia idea, tale da compiere la rivoluzione copernicana del pensiero, non ho altro che trovato sempre delle conferme...

Joey, IMPRESSIONANTE, proprio quelle che si davano molto da fare per farmi cambiare quell'idea, a parole e con fini ragionamenti, poi l'hanno rinforzata con il loro comportamento eh?

A sto punto...

Dammi una sola buona ragione per cui io dovrei cambiare quel pensiero, dato che è così confortante e rassicurante per me...

Cioè una magari esordisce...ah ma io sai carino, non sono come le rompicoglioni di cui tu ti circondi...ecco mi si alzano le antenne e mi dico...ocio che sta qua di sicuro le batterà tutte...

E così...avviene...Joey...

Sto bene con una Diletta...
Perchè so come la pensa no?:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sforzandomi di vedere la cosa dall'ottica maschile.
> Non a caso, ho scelto volutamente un uomo come psicologo, perché una donna probabilmente mi avrebbe dato una visione leggermente di parte che mi avrebbe aiutato poco.


aridaje:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Diletta.
> E comportati un pò da uomo dai....
> Facciamo così.
> Ti vengo a prendere, andiamo prima da Ferita e poi a prendere Circe.
> ...


e cosa farebbero _le macchine da guerra?
_


----------



## Diletta (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Diletta.
> *E comportati un pò da uomo dai....*
> Facciamo così.
> Ti vengo a prendere, andiamo prima da Ferita e poi a prendere Circe.
> ...




Ma non immagini neanche quanto lo vorrei...
Ci provo e ci riprovo...e ho anche un perfetto modello in casa a cui ispirarmi...(se non altro nella forma mentis, perché ora è irreprensibile!).

Anch'io vorrei sapere cosa intendi per macchine da guerra...
Comunque quello che mi manca è proprio il "da letto".
Ma dubito che lo si possa insegnare con successo...
Accidenti!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e cosa farebbero _le macchine da guerra?
> _


 io mi vedo adatta questa


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 5871 io mi vedo adatta questa


se penso alle cose fatte durante una giornata mi sento proprio una macchina da guerra


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e cosa farebbero _le macchine da guerra?
> _


fatti gli affari tuoi. Non sei una tradita quindi  per te niente macchina da guerra.
Il segreto deve rimanere circoscritto.


L'hai visto poi il filmato su youporn? Ti è piaciuto?
 Avevo ragione eh?
Sei rimasta senza parole!


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

macchina da guerra è una forma mentale, non siate pragmatiche per una volta che non lo sono io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> macchina da guerra è una *forma mentale*, non siate pragmatiche per una volta che non lo sono io.


ma va? uff... va beh... scusa sono caustica...


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aridaje:unhappy::unhappy:



:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> macchina da guerra è una forma mentale, non siate pragmatiche per una volta che non lo sono io.


cavolo mi vedevo già con la bomba in bocca e il caschetto


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> fatti gli affari tuoi. *Non sei una tradita *quindi per te niente macchina da guerra.
> Il segreto deve rimanere circoscritto.
> 
> 
> ...



Dici?


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dici?


è arrivato chuck norris


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è arrivato chuck norris



Mmm? Più lui, in caso:


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm? Più lui, in caso:


no,cluseau è troppo fico.adoro


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dici?


in effetti no, ma lei non ha mai confermato o smentito, quindi credo che sia qui perchè le piace il posto


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> in effetti no, ma lei non ha mai confermato o smentito, quindi credo che sia qui perchè le piace il posto



vero, in pratica è uguale a sterminetor:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero, in pratica è uguale a sterminetor:rotfl:


non direi


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no,cluseau è troppo fico.adoro


Clouseau.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Clouseau.


hai ragionissima.pardon


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro N.R. vedo che non vai tanto per il sottile quanto a giudizi....ma a star qui in effetti si impara presto!
> E comunque per la risposta che non ho eluso per niente, ma ovviamente non sono sempre qui presente, ti rimando a quello che ho scritto agli altri utenti...


cara diletta,
in quanto a giudizi che non vanno tanto per il sottile mi pare che tu ne sappia a sufficienza visto che parli di perdita di valori.
quando si tratta in astratto di altri va bene ma quando si tratta di te no?
forse è il caso di rivedere leggermente la tua prospettiva.
poi per quanto riguarda me personalmente puoi ritenere una facezia farti cornificare da tuo marito con prostitute 3 volte al giorno prima, dopo e durante i pasti. a me non viene nulla e non mi viene tolto nulla di tasca
contenta tu contenti tutti. ma il sermoncino su chi o cosa è privo di valori devi risparmiartelo e risparmiarcelo però. questo è decisamente troppo.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sarà ma io la percepisco molto lucida e determinata ......


anche Ted Bundy lo era


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> anche Ted Bundy lo era



Si Vabbè peró è stato processato e condannato a morte ....
ma spero che qui non stiamo a processare nessuno ....

O si


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si Vabbè peró è stato processato e condannato a morte ....
> ma spero che qui non stiamo a processare nessuno ....
> 
> O si


e questo che c'entra. l'esempio significava che anche una persona che è completamente fuori di testa può essere lucida e determinata. non a caso si parla di lucida follia


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e questo che c'entra. l'esempio significava che anche una persona che è completamente fuori di testa può essere lucida e determinata. non a caso si parla di lucida follia



Ma guarda che l'esempio l'ho capito...
Vabbè vecchia ma mica rimbambita...signorino so tutto io...

Sei tu che non hai capito che volevo dire mister


----------



## Duchessa (16 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però io sono perplesso, non nel senso che sono un clone di perplesso...
> Ma nel senso che ho eletto Diletta a Estrema...lei sarà l'estrema dopo l'ultima...e ultima non ha niente a che vedere con Ultimo...
> 
> Spezzo una lama in favore di Diletta,
> ...


Ma guarda, ti capisco. Anch'io in giovane età avevo una MIA idea che guarda caso non combaciava con quella di nessuno (e poi - guarda caso - scopri molto più tardi che nel mondo qua e là magari esisteva già). E poi i fatti hanno dato conferma che PER ME quella era la migliore.
MA non sono (e non sei tu) partita da idee altrui, l'idea (intuito) è sempre stata mia.

A me sembra che nel suo caso si parta da un'idea / schema preconfezionato. E certo, può pure andarci bene quello.
MA se è così confortante e rassicurante, vorrei proprio sentir dire:
"BON ora zitti tutti, perchè io sto da dio così, sono felice così e non vorrei una vita diversa da così"
Tu puoi dirlo?
LEi può dirlo?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e questo che c'entra. l'esempio significava che anche una persona che è completamente fuori di testa può essere lucida e determinata. non a caso si parla di lucida follia


e siccome la tua opinione era espressa in maniera positiva, fatti una domanda


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma guarda che l'esempio l'ho capito...
> Vabbè vecchia ma mica rimbambita...signorino so tutto io...
> 
> Sei tu che non hai capito che volevo dire mister


rileggiti il post sopra...mrs credo di essere figa perchè sono trasgressiva e non convenzionale.
io ho capito benissimo e capisco più di quanto non lo faccia tu


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma guarda, ti capisco. Anch'io in giovane età avevo una MIA idea che guarda caso non combaciava con quella di nessuno (e poi - guarda caso - scopri molto più tardi che nel mondo qua e là magari esisteva già). E poi i fatti hanno dato conferma che PER ME quella era la migliore.
> MA non sono (e non sei tu) partita da idee altrui, l'idea (intuito) è sempre stata mia.
> 
> A me sembra che nel suo caso si parta da un'idea / schema preconfezionato. E certo, può pure andarci bene quello.
> ...


Io posso dirlo senza tema di smentita...
Lei non lo so....
Non sono dentro di lei...

Ma a proposito di franck....eheheheheeheh....

[video=youtube;e4SMm8NASJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4SMm8NASJM&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Diletta (17 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cara diletta,
> in quanto a giudizi che non vanno tanto per il sottile mi pare che tu ne sappia a sufficienza visto che parli di perdita di valori.
> quando si tratta in astratto di altri va bene ma quando si tratta di te no?
> forse è il caso di rivedere leggermente la tua prospettiva.
> ...





...e perché dovrei?

Ma avvisatemi riguardo alla nuova veste del forum...non lo sapevo che non si poteva più dire la nostra liberamente!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e perché dovrei?
> 
> Ma avvisatemi riguardo alla nuova veste del forum...non lo sapevo che non si poteva più dire la nostra liberamente!


Ma nooooooooo...
Ma che cazzo non farti influenzare eh?

Tu continua dire la tua...
E difendi la tua...

Il vero problema è che quando ti attaccano sembra di vedere persone che fanno di tutto per obbligarti a farti pensare secondo la loro no?

Sai ieri parlando con mia moglie mi è venuta in mente una cosa successa quando eravamo fidanzati...

Sua madre le fa....
Stasera non viene a trovarti?
E lei...no...ha detto che deve andare su dai Fracassi (contrada del mio paese)...

Povera figlia mia che razza di moroso che hai....non lo sai che su dai Fracassi son putane anca le galline?

Mia suocera ha le sue idee eh?
( che non sono mai lontane dal vero però):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Diletta dovresti spiegare a sta gente come sono fatte certe persone no?

La sai quella degli Aretini?

Neanche il papa in persona, scomunicandoli, riuscì a farli desistere dal bestemmiare no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ciò Ultimo Sangre dove sei?
Da noi è facile pensare che esistano uomini che non bevono vin?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io posso dirlo senza tema di smentita...
> Lei non lo so....
> Non sono dentro di lei...
> 
> ...


è il santuario del bambino di praga quello, vero?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e perché dovrei?
> 
> Ma avvisatemi riguardo alla nuova veste del forum...non lo sapevo che non si poteva più dire la nostra liberamente!


figurati . liberamente puoi dire tutto. non ti meravigliare però. se liberamente controbatto che non puoi permettertelo oche sei un ipocrita. a seconda dei casi. personalmente puoi scrivere che ti piace farti ingroppare dai lama tibetani. salvo che poi ti si possa rispondere che qualche problemuccio da risolvere ce l'avresti.


----------



## oscuro (17 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

E si...stavolta son d'accordo con il non registrato...!I valori son un modo di essere,qualcopsa in cui specchiarsi e riconoscersi...!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è il santuario del bambino di praga quello, vero?


NO.
Quello del bambino di Praga è questo.
Casa Mascioni ha lavorato ad Arenzano nel 1948,al Bambin Gesù e nel 1966 ampliando l'organo.

Nel 1961 invece ha costruito l'altro fantastico strumento per la chiesa dei santi Nazario e Celso ( chiesa fantasica eh)

[video=youtube;QJHiNyLw9TM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJHiNyLw9TM[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Quello del bambino di Praga è questo.
> Casa Mascioni ha lavorato ad Arenzano nel 1948,al Bambin Gesù e nel 1966 ampliando l'organo.
> 
> ...





ummaaaaaduuuuuuuuuuu...........

Ma sei tu!?!?!?!?!


ma che bell'uomo!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ummaaaaaduuuuuuuuuuu...........
> 
> Ma sei tu!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...


Cambiare idea sul rimbambita?
ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma che bell'uomo!!!!!!View attachment 5877



Oddio. Un tipo, diciamo.


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ummaaaaaduuuuuuuuuuu...........
> 
> Ma sei tu!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...


ao' che aspetti' a brevetta' sti cazzi de biscotti?

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cambiare idea sul rimbambita?
> ahahahahahahahahah





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio. Un tipo, diciamo.





exStermy ha detto:


> ao' che aspetti' a brevetta' sti cazzi de biscotti?
> 
> ahahahahah



Ma ragazzi è così ...... Così.... Un uomo così  Atipico ....
fuori da ogni schema...scultoreo.... Marmoreo .... Dove lo trovi???

Una visione idilliaca....ioggia:

Tutta invidia la vostra....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma ragazzi è così ...... Così.... Un uomo così Atipico ....
> fuori da ogni schema...scultoreo.... Marmoreo .... Dove lo trovi???
> 
> Una visione idilliaca....ioggia:
> ...


che sfiga... io vedo solo una crocetta rossa ... accesso negato... 'sto str... di proxy


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma ragazzi è così ...... Così.... Un uomo così Atipico ....
> fuori da ogni schema*...scultoreo.... Marmoreo .... *Dove lo trovi???
> 
> Una visione idilliaca....ioggia:
> ...



Eh? Ma intendi così?


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh? Ma intendi così?


ahahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non immagini neanche quanto lo vorrei...
> Ci provo e ci riprovo...e ho anche un perfetto modello in casa a cui ispirarmi...(se non altro nella forma mentis, perché ora è irreprensibile!).
> 
> Anch'io vorrei sapere cosa intendi per macchine da guerra...
> ...


E no bella mia. L'altro giorno mi hai scassato alla grande che se i muri della tua camera potessero parlare chissà che imprese narrerebbero.
E adesso te ne esci con questa?
Ripigliati


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E no bella mia. *L'altro giorno mi hai scassato alla grande che se i muri della tua camera potessero parlare chissà che imprese narrerebbero.
> E adesso te ne esci con questa?
> *Ripigliati


mi

hai

fatto

MORIRE!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

se i miei muri potessero parlare li zittirei subito invitandoli ad autodipingersi ,invece di fare pettegolezzi


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se i miei muri potessero parlare li zittirei subito invitandoli ad autodipingersi ,invece di fare pettegolezzi




ma ogni quanto date il bianco in camera?


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma ogni quanto date il bianco in camera?


non ho vistoniente...sto digitando con gli occhi chiusi


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E no bella mia. L'altro giorno mi hai scassato alla grande che se i muri della tua camera potessero parlare chissà che imprese narrerebbero.
> E adesso te ne esci con questa?
> Ripigliati


io amo questa donna:up:


----------



## Diletta (18 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E no bella mia. L'altro giorno mi hai scassato alla grande che se i muri della tua camera potessero parlare chissà che imprese narrerebbero.
> E adesso te ne esci con questa?
> Ripigliati




Bella mia, non scrivere d'impulso!!
C'è una differenza tra macchina "da letto" per usi domestici e solo quelli e l'altra tipologia creata soprattutto per usi "extra".
Ecco, io mi riferivo a quest'ultima....
Qui ho tutto da imparare...(se volessi)


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bella mia, non scrivere d'impulso!!
> C'è una differenza tra macchina "da letto" per usi domestici e solo quelli e l'altra tipologia creata soprattutto per usi "extra".
> Ecco, io mi riferivo a quest'ultima....
> Qui ho tutto da imparare...(se volessi)


Si...
Ma non berti tutto come oro colato eh?
Leggi con attenzione Ultimo...
Insomma via....non sempre ti si paga con moneta aurea eh?
Fidati in mezzo ti rifilano anche delle patacche eh?

Tu...
Non crederci e tira dritto per la tu strada...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bella mia, non scrivere d'impulso!!
> C'è una differenza* tra macchina "da letto" per usi domestici e solo quelli e l'altra tipologia creata soprattutto per usi "extra".
> *Ecco, io mi riferivo a quest'ultima....
> Qui ho tutto da imparare...(se volessi)



Me la spieghi qual è?


----------



## Diletta (18 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Me la spieghi qual è?




Ma è una trovata di Tebe...non mia!
Lei vorrebbe insegnare a me e ad altre sventurate a diventare appunto......
.....disinibite come lei, per entrare nel letto di altri, comprendi?
Insomma...una sorta di corso accelerato sul campo, probabilmente con molto tirocinio e poca teoria. 

Insomma: si diceva per dire...ovviamente, e aggiungo anche che a complicarsi la vita siamo sempre a tempo...!:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è una trovata di Tebe...non mia!
> Lei vorrebbe insegnare a me e ad altre sventurate a diventare appunto......
> .....disinibite come lei, per entrare nel letto di altri, comprendi?
> Insomma...una sorta di corso accelerato sul campo, probabilmente con molto tirocinio e poca teoria.
> ...



:bacio:Minchia! eccone un'altra che come me si è scassata la minchia ed adesso fa battutine.  Mi piaci!

Sei stata brava a rispondere, perchè spesso scoccia rispondere su quello che già si avrebbe dovuto leggere e sapere. Molta pazienza ci vuole.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è una trovata di Tebe...non mia!
> Lei vorrebbe insegnare a me e ad altre sventurate a diventare appunto......
> .....disinibite come lei, per entrare nel letto di altri, comprendi?
> Insomma...una sorta di corso accelerato sul campo, probabilmente con molto tirocinio e poca teoria.
> ...


Allora rifacciamo perchè mi sa che ti sei persa......o io no ho capita



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non immagini neanche quanto lo vorrei...
> Ci provo e ci riprovo...e ho anche un perfetto modello in casa a cui ispirarmi...(se non altro nella forma mentis, perché ora è irreprensibile!).
> 
> Anch'io vorrei sapere cosa intendi per macchine da guerra...
> ...



Questo l'hai scritto tu... e Chiara ti risponde così



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E no bella mia. L'altro giorno mi hai scassato alla grande che se i muri della tua camera potessero parlare chissà che imprese narrerebbero.
> E adesso te ne esci con questa?
> Ripigliati


E tu fai capire che c'è una differenza tra il sesso coniugale e quello fuori. E io ti chiedo qual è?
La macchina da guerra non c'entra


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:Minchia! eccone un'altra che come me si è scassata la minchia ed adesso fa battutine.  Mi piaci!
> 
> Sei stata brava a rispondere, perchè spesso scoccia rispondere su quello che già si avrebbe dovuto leggere e sapere. Molta pazienza ci vuole.



tornatene al bar che è meglio qui spari solo cazzate ahaahaah 



cià cumpà.. ti amo :smile::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tornatene al bar che è meglio qui spari solo cazzate ahaahaah
> 
> 
> 
> cià cumpà.. ti amo :smile::mrgreen:


Mio aldebaran finalmente ti leggo ! :inlove:


Ciao compà  finalmente si sorride!! 

:calcio:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mio aldebaran finalmente ti leggo ! :inlove:
> 
> 
> Ciao compà  finalmente si sorride!!
> ...




:up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :up::up:



 :scoreggia:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :scoreggia:




:gabinetto: sei rimasto indietro io già ci sto :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :gabinetto: sei rimasto indietro io già ci sto :mrgreen:


Sei sicuro ?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è una trovata di Tebe...non mia!
> Lei vorrebbe insegnare a me e ad altre sventurate a diventare appunto......
> .....disinibite come lei, per entrare nel letto di altri, comprendi?
> Insomma...una sorta di corso accelerato sul campo, probabilmente con molto tirocinio e poca teoria.
> ...


Ehm...
Tebe è sul libro paga del Conte...
I suoi servigi saranno ricompensati con dei tapiri d'oro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dai vien qua Diletta che ti faccio vedere io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Torneremo a vedere le stelle...

Tu vienimi a trovare con tuo marito e io ti corteggio davanti a lui...e vediamo come si mette...

Poi gli dico...ehi amico...anche a me piacciono tanto le donne...almeno quanto te...e se tua moglie è fagiana il conte se la magna...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:Minchia! eccone un'altra che come me si è scassata la minchia ed adesso fa battutine.  Mi piaci!
> 
> Sei stata brava a rispondere, perchè spesso scoccia rispondere su quello che già si avrebbe dovuto leggere e sapere. Molta pazienza ci vuole.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
La tua consapevolezza è sconcertante....

Almeno Lothar ci era arrivato subito....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> La tua consapevolezza è sconcertante....
> 
> Almeno Lothar ci era arrivato subito....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


 E dillo che avevi fiducia in me e che ci credevi in me.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...
> Tebe è sul libro paga del Conte...
> I suoi servigi saranno ricompensati con dei tapiri d'oro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Diciamo che le bilance sono due? marito e moglie. 

Quella del marito conta de più, no ?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diciamo che le bilance sono due? marito e moglie.
> 
> Quella del marito conta de più, no ?


Ma direi che le mogli sono furbe no?
Quando la mia dice eh no caro amico...
So che si sta accorgendo che peso con la bilancia taroccata...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma credimi Ultimo, uno come te, sarebbe morto dal ridere con Lothar....

Sottopongono a Lothar una questione spinosa...

Ma lui sta davanti a un piatto di ravioli no?

E risponde...

Non parliamo di queste cose...
Senti come sono buoni questi ravioli...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E dillo che avevi fiducia in me e che ci credevi in me.


Beh mi piaci...
Perchè...

Sei entrato qui in un modo...
E piuttosto di attaccarti al carozzone...

Ti sei trasformato in altro no?

Come dire...

A tutto c'è un limite no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2012)

cosa vuol dire che _tebe è sul libro paga del conte_?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire che _tebe è sul libro paga del conte_?


Hai visto come suona il mib maggiore quella donnina là?
Sembra leggere i tuoi post...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (18 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora rifacciamo perchè mi sa che ti sei persa......o io no ho capita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...noooo!!
c'è una piccolissima incomprensione nel comprendersi!
Non si parlava di sesso coniugale versus sesso fuori.
Si parlava di fedeltà vs infedeltà.
Insomma...di tradimenti e quando si parla di questo s'intende lo scopare FUORI, IN GIRO...

Però mi sembrava assai chiaro...


----------



## Diletta (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...
> Tebe è sul libro paga del Conte...
> I suoi servigi saranno ricompensati con dei tapiri d'oro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...




Ma infatti puoi star certo che non mi ci porta a trovarti!
Così si evita di vedere come si mette...
Perché...lo sai no?
A buon intenditor poche parole, oppure, se preferisci quella dei polli:
"ognuno conosce i suoi polli e lui conosce quelli della sua "cricca"!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...noooo!!
> c'è una piccolissima incomprensione nel comprendersi!
> Non si parlava di sesso coniugale versus sesso fuori.
> Si parlava di fedeltà vs infedeltà.
> ...


Per come cerchi di fare la finta tonta non meriteresti neanche risposta.
Tebe è stata molto chiara, l'intento da lei descritto con grande ironia nel post era quello di trasformarvi in macchine da guerra, che non significa da letto. 
Il discorso del letto l'hai proseguito tu, tirandoti inevitabilmente la zappa sui piedi. Per poi scaricare su Tebe la trovata che ti eri girata a tuo piacimento. 
Comunque continua a far finta. Ti fa bene.


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2012)

siete ancora sul sentiero di guerra?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma direi che le mogli sono furbe no?
> Quando la mia dice eh no caro amico...
> So che si sta accorgendo che peso con la bilancia taroccata...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


auahauhauhauha si ne sono sicuro. Ai ravioli gli risponderei con un piatto di spaghetti con le sarde tzè


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...noooo!!
> c'è una piccolissima incomprensione nel comprendersi!
> Non si parlava di sesso coniugale versus sesso fuori.
> Si parlava di fedeltà vs infedeltà.
> ...


Nel comprendersi con chi?

Mah......mi tengo il dubbio che stai ritrattando....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> siete ancora sul sentiero di guerra?


Aizzi?  starda!!


----------



## Diletta (18 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per come cerchi di fare la finta tonta non meriteresti neanche risposta.
> Tebe è stata molto chiara, l'intento da lei descritto con grande ironia nel post era quello di trasformarvi in macchine da guerra, che non significa da letto.
> Il discorso del letto l'hai proseguito tu, tirandoti inevitabilmente la zappa sui piedi. Per poi scaricare su Tebe la trovata che ti eri girata a tuo piacimento.
> Comunque continua a far finta. Ti fa bene.




Allora ti cito la frase di Tebe pari pari:

"Vi trasformo tutte in macchine da guerra (non necessariamente da letto etc.etc.......)"

"Non necessariamente" io lo intendo come "non è detto, non solo....ma anche".
E se l'ho inteso male, e che sarà mai...sembro avviata davanti a un plotone di esecuzione!
Echecazzo!!
E poi perché mi tirerei la zappa sui piedi? 
Ma che me ne viene a me?
Anzi, facciamo così che sei più contenta: me lo prendo io il "merito" di questa trovata, è tutto mio.

P.S. : certo che se sei così pallosa anche a letto...!:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (18 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla;1019110[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Nel comprendersi con chi?[/B]
> 
> Mah......mi tengo il dubbio che stai ritrattando....




...tra noi, mi sembra che non riusciamo più a comprendere le parole scritte che ci scambiamo.
Forse siamo un po' tutte quante stanche, quindi è meglio andare a fare una bella dormita per recuperare.


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho vistoniente...sto digitando con gli occhi chiusi



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è una trovata di Tebe...non mia!
> *Lei vorrebbe insegnare a me e ad altre sventurate a diventare appunto......
> .....disinibite come lei, per entrare nel letto di altri, comprendi?
> Insomma...una sorta di corso accelerato sul campo, probabilmente con molto tirocinio e poca teoria.
> ...



ma non avete capito una cippa!
Ho anche scritto che NON era rivolto alle lenzuola!
Madonna se andate di preconcetti!
Eccheè!

Ripeto.
macchine da guerra nella vita. 
ma senza fucili spianati e testate a destra e manca.
Avete in mente la fata smemorina di Cenerentola?
ecco.
Tutto il contrario.
macchine da guerra dentro ragazze.
E nel letto ognuno si smazza i cazzi suoi che non c'ho tempo di insegnare trucchi bagnati orgasmatici.
chiedete alla matra.




















:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:Minchia! eccone un'altra che come me si è scassata la minchia ed adesso fa battutine.  Mi piaci!
> 
> Sei stata brava a rispondere, perchè spesso scoccia rispondere su quello che già si avrebbe dovuto leggere e sapere. Molta pazienza ci vuole.



spero che adesso sia chiaro anche a te che NON era rivolto alle lenzuola, ma ad un certo modo di prendere la vita


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire che _tebe è sul libro paga del conte_?




.....................


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per come cerchi di fare la finta tonta non meriteresti neanche risposta.
> Tebe è stata molto chiara, l'intento da lei descritto *con grande ironia nel post era quello di trasformarvi in macchine da guerra, che non significa da letto. *
> Il discorso del letto l'hai proseguito tu, tirandoti inevitabilmente la zappa sui piedi. Per poi scaricare su Tebe la trovata che ti eri girata a tuo piacimento.
> Comunque continua a far finta. Ti fa bene.



allora era chiaro che non mi riferivo al letto.
per un attimo ho temuto...


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora ti cito la frase di Tebe pari pari:
> 
> "Vi trasformo tutte in macchine da guerra (non necessariamente da letto etc.etc.......)"
> 
> ...



l'avevo specificato perchè ero certa che voi avreste pensato subito e solo a quello:mrgreen:

non è servito.
avete la fissa.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> l'avevo specificato perchè ero certa che voi avreste pensato subito e solo a quello:mrgreen:
> 
> non è servito.
> avete la fissa.:mrgreen::mrgreen:



....è questo sito che, unito ai trascorsi, fa subito pensare "male".
E' tutta colpa sua!!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non avete capito una cippa!
> Ho anche scritto che NON era rivolto alle lenzuola!
> Madonna se andate di preconcetti!
> Eccheè!
> ...


Tebe.
Io continuo a sostenere che DIletta in casa sia un maresciallo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Lui ha provato in mille modi a fare difarente...ora sono in trincea...

Non oso pensare cosa sia una DIletta inviperita...

Suo marito mi direbbe...COnte via da qua...che sei troppo tenero...qua ci vuole la scorza dura per combattere...

Povero marito...

Se ne combina un'altra...

La paga per tutte...

E nessuno capisce questo di Diletta...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....................


Brava!!!
Non passare informazioni a quelle pettegole...


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe.
> Io continuo a sostenere che DIletta in casa sia un maresciallo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Lui ha provato in mille modi a fare difarente...ora sono in trincea...
> 
> ...



E' vero!
Ma come fai a leggermi come un libro aperto?
Mi piace dire:...se ne combini un'altra....KAPUTT!!!
Col ghigno giusto! 
Si accontenterà di guardarle tutte queste troiette da quattro soldi che imperversano ovunque.
Qui non c'è trippa per gatti...e poi so di essere meglio.
Alla faccia del calo di autostima!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe.
> Io continuo a sostenere che DIletta in casa sia un maresciallo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Lui ha provato in mille modi a fare difarente...ora sono in trincea...
> 
> ...



si capisce benissimo, non temere, anche senza la traduzione simultanea:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora ti cito la frase di Tebe pari pari:
> 
> "Vi trasformo tutte in macchine da guerra (non necessariamente da letto etc.etc.......)"
> 
> ...



a volta vorrei esserlo
avrei meno da fare


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava!!!
> Non passare informazioni a quelle pettegole...


contenta lei


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava!!!
> Non passare informazioni a quelle pettegole...



mai!


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> contenta lei


----------



## Duchessa (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' vero!
> Ma come fai a leggermi come un libro aperto?
> Mi piace dire:...se ne combini un'altra....KAPUTT!!!
> Col ghigno giusto!
> ...


Ma dimmi dimmi, anche il tuo psico e il tuo prete le considerano umanamente così queste donne?
O che sia un'idea tua stavolta?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma dimmi dimmi, anche il tuo psico e il tuo prete le considerano umanamente così queste donne?
> O che sia un'idea tua stavolta?


Embè ma sta tenta...
Come pensi che consideri una moglie le altre che vede fare gli occhietti dolci al loro marito?
Delle donne come lei?

Sta minchia eh?

Vedi ognuno di noi entra ed esce in certi ruoli no?

Cioè voglio dire...
Se lei abita su dai Fracassi non c'è speranza no?
Mia suocera ha detto che ivi...sono putane pure le galline no?


----------



## Duchessa (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè ma sta tenta...
> *Come pensi che consideri una moglie le altre che vede fare gli occhietti dolci al loro marito?
> Delle donne come lei?
> 
> ...


Infatti, ma hai capito quale era il significato e lo stimolo della mia domanda no?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Infatti, ma hai capito quale era il significato e lo stimolo della mia domanda no?


Si....
Ma per fortuna...
Io riesco a vedere Diletta con certi occhi...
E quindi la "comprendo"...

Ma a tutti noi fa "comodo" pensare che le cose siano in un certo modo no?

E Schopenhauer accorre sempre in nostro aiuto no?

Il Mondo come volontà e rappresentazione.

Insomma stai dicendo a Diletta...

che...

se tu non ti dai da fare....

le done

non ti saltano mica addosso eh?

( anche se a molti uomini piace pensarla così no?)...

Cara non è colpa mia sai...
Se le done si attaccano al mio ciccio
come le vespe sul miele....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Duchessa (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si....
> Ma per fortuna...
> Io riesco a vedere Diletta con certi occhi...
> E quindi la "comprendo"...
> ...


No, non è miai intenzione dire questo. Io non voglio dire a nessuno cosa deve fare, nè cosa deve pensare, e capisco pure che il suo tener duro sulla sua posizione.
MA
se è venuta sul forum un motivo ci sarà, e io presumo (magari sbagliando eh..) che chi viene qui con un problema abbia voglia di capire qualcosa in più e di riflettere.
Allora io (magari sbagliando) penso di essere utile adottando sistemi che hanno usato precedentemente miei amici con me ( e gli effetti sul mio benessere non sono arrivati magari subito, ma a distanza di tempo sì...):
fare domande, far notare incoerenze tra parole e parole, tra parole e azioni, tra parole e emozioni, tra azioni e emozioni.
Qui qualcuno ha parlato di ipocrisie, ma è un termine che ritengo fuori luogo. Vedo semplicemente che esistono delle contraddizioni. E semplicemente se lei le nota potrebbe magari trovarne giovamento, un domani.
Poi sì, è possibile che tutto questo gran scrivere sia inutile. Se penso.. conosco tante donne/mogli come lei che hanno mariti come lui, e ho notato che proprio 2 mentalità come queste, unite, sono la garanzia della durata del matrimonio nel tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> No, non è miai intenzione dire questo. Io non voglio dire a nessuno cosa deve fare, nè cosa deve pensare, e capisco pure che il suo tener duro sulla sua posizione.
> MA
> se è venuta sul forum un motivo ci sarà, e io presumo (magari sbagliando eh..) che chi viene qui con un problema abbia voglia di capire qualcosa in più e di riflettere.
> Allora io (magari sbagliando) penso di essere utile adottando sistemi che hanno usato precedentemente miei amici con me ( e gli effetti sul mio benessere non sono arrivati magari subito, ma a distanza di tempo sì...):
> ...


quoto e approvo:up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> No, non è miai intenzione dire questo. Io non voglio dire a nessuno cosa deve fare, nè cosa deve pensare, e capisco pure che il suo tener duro sulla sua posizione.
> MA
> se è venuta sul forum un motivo ci sarà, e io presumo (magari sbagliando eh..) che chi viene qui con un problema abbia voglia di capire qualcosa in più e di riflettere.
> Allora io (magari sbagliando) penso di essere utile adottando sistemi che hanno usato precedentemente miei amici con me ( e gli effetti sul mio benessere non sono arrivati magari subito, ma a distanza di tempo sì...):
> ...


Mah ho sempre notato un certo accanimento contro Diletta, che non mi è mai piaciuto.

Che sia accanimento terapeutico?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah ho sempre notato un certo accanimento contro Diletta, che non mi è mai piaciuto.
> 
> Che sia accanimento terapeutico?



io invece ho sempre notato un certo accanimento IN Diletta nell'utilizzo di generalizzazioni atte a giustificare la sua situazione, machetelodicoaffa.....:smile:

nessuno dubita dei validissimi motivi che stanno alla base di questo legittimosuo atteggiamento
ma che non li estenda a noi  (e in particolare a me) mi sembra il minimo


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a volta vorrei esserlo
> avrei meno da fare




Ok, la tua risposta mi convince...
Altrimenti facevo un salto da te per suggerirti qualcosina...ma ho capito che non ne hai bisogno, quindi va bene così.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io invece ho sempre notato un certo accanimento IN Diletta nell'utilizzo di generalizzazioni atte a giustificare la sua situazione, machetelodicoaffa.....:smile:
> 
> nessuno dubita dei validissimi motivi che stanno alla base di questo legittimosuo atteggiamento
> ma che non li estenda a noi  (e in particolare a me) mi sembra il minimo


Fissati bene in mente questo.
Tu sei traditrice.
Lei una tradita.

Da queste base poi parlate di uomini e donne come dalla De Filippi.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma dimmi dimmi, anche il tuo psico e il tuo prete le considerano umanamente così queste donne?
> O che sia un'idea tua stavolta?




No, l'idea me la sono fatta sul campo, basta osservare con attenzione quello che c'è all'esterno del nostro orticello.
Però, in confidenza, ma che resti tra noi , te lo posso dire: anche quelli che hai citato tu un certo pensiero che non si discosta tanto dal mio se lo sono fatto anche loro...soprattutto il prete dopo anni e anni di confessionale.
Ne ha sentite delle belle...che se ci fosse Caifa si ristrapperebbe tutte le vesti, poveraccio...!!


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si....
> Ma per fortuna...
> Io riesco a vedere Diletta con certi occhi...
> E quindi la "comprendo"...
> ...



Caro conte, certo che è così, ma diciamola tutta allora:
se le donne non lanciassero segnali di interesse e disponibilità gli uomini non dovrebbero neanche fare lo sforzo (immane, a volte) di controllarsi per lasciar sfuggire una probabile occasione.  
Se ne devono stare al posto loro!
Questa sì che suona come una sentenza, ma tu lo sai che essendo di parte è abbastanza scontato che lo dica...
Le più sono assatanate...
Echecazzo!! Un po' di immagine!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro conte, certo che è così, ma diciamola tutta allora:
> se le donne non lanciassero segnali di interesse e disponibilità gli uomini non dovrebbero neanche fare lo sforzo (immane, a volte) di controllarsi per lasciar sfuggire una probabile occasione.
> Se ne devono stare al posto loro!
> Questa sì che suona come una sentenza, ma tu lo sai che essendo di parte è abbastanza scontato che lo dica...
> ...



E che il Conte non dica che c'è accanimento......
Diletta mettiti in testa una cosa: Se NON VUOI cedere NON cedi.......


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E che il Conte non dica che c'è accanimento......
> Diletta mettiti in testa una cosa: Se NON VUOI cedere NON cedi.......


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:



Ma cavoli Simy è come se io dicessi che ho tradito perchè l'altro ci ha provato. Allora tutti tradiremmo, dubito che esista al mondo qualcuno che non ha mai ricevuto certe attenzioni.
Certo che una traditrice che deve prendere le parti di una tradita che difende un traditore è veramente il colmo.


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cavoli Simy è come se io dicessi che ho tradito perchè l'altro ci ha provato. Allora tutti tradiremmo, dubito che esista al mondo qualcuno che non ha mai ricevuto certe attenzioni.
> Certo che una traditrice che deve prendere le parti di una tradita che difende un traditore è veramente il colmo.



esatto...come se io dicessi che non ho tradito perchè con me non ci prova nessuno :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cavoli Simy è come se io dicessi che ho tradito perchè l'altro ci ha provato. Allora tutti tradiremmo, dubito che esista al mondo qualcuno che non ha mai ricevuto certe attenzioni.
> *Certo che una traditrice che deve prendere le parti di una tradita che difende un traditore è veramente il colmo.*


L'ho dovuta rileggere 3 volte ma... tu non stai facendo questo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto...come se io dicessi che non ho tradito perchè con me non ci prova nessuno :rotfl:


E certo.....sei racchia


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E certo.....sei racchia


e acida


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'ho dovuta rileggere 3 volte ma... tu non stai facendo questo



Come no? Tutto quello che le dico lo faccio per provare a darle un punto di vista diverso. Se non è chiaro io sono assolutamente dalla sua parte (di Diletta), ma mi piacerebbe che rientrasse nel suo corpo che al momento è occupato abusivamente da suo marito


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come no? Tutto quello che le dico lo faccio per provare a darle un punto di vista diverso. Se non è chiaro io sono assolutamente dalla sua parte (di Diletta), ma mi piacerebbe che rientrasse nel suo corpo che al momento è occupato abusivamente da suo marito


diciamo piuttosto che stai tentando un esorcismoapa:apa:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> diciamo piuttosto che stai tentando un esorcismoapa:apa:





:up:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:



ma è dura...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma è dura...


secondo me ggggnnnnnaaaaafamo


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me ggggnnnnnaaaaafamo


pure secondo me?


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma mi piacerebbe che rientrasse nel suo corpo che al momento è occupato abusivamente da suo marito


:rotfl:




comunque tecnicamente si chiama Facehugger, per quelli che amano la saga di Alien


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro conte, certo che è così, ma diciamola tutta allora:
> se le donne non lanciassero segnali di interesse e disponibilità gli uomini non dovrebbero neanche fare lo sforzo (immane, a volte) di controllarsi per lasciar sfuggire una probabile occasione.
> Se ne devono stare al posto loro!
> Questa sì che suona come una sentenza, ma tu lo sai che essendo di parte è abbastanza scontato che lo dica...
> ...


Oh Cazzo......pure la ramanzina morale alle donne.
Ci mancava il qualunquismo. Ora il quadro è completo
Diletta ripigliati che i luoghi comuni non hanno mai "salvato"nessuno.
Anche se posso ammettere che in alcuni casi possono corrispondere alla realtà. Non è questo il caso però .


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E che il Conte non dica che c'è accanimento......
> Diletta mettiti in testa una cosa: Se NON VUOI cedere NON cedi.......



Ma infatti, non a caso, ho detto che va detta tutta la storia...
non che la colpa è tutta delle tentatrici.
Diciamo che è come il cane che si morde la coda, e voglio fare anche di più:
che se ne stiano al posto loro: mariti, compagni, fidanzati...(chi c'è rimasto?) e al tempo stesso anche i rispettivi femminili.
Tutti al proprio posto! 
Ti va bene ora Farfalla?


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oh Cazzo......pure la ramanzina morale alle donne.
> Ci mancava il qualunquismo. Ora il quadro è completo
> Diletta ripigliati che i luoghi comuni non hanno mai "salvato"nessuno.
> Anche se posso ammettere che* in alcuni casi* possono corrispondere alla realtà. Non è questo il caso però .




Che cos'è?
Un eufemismo??


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che cos'è?
> Un eufemismo??


No. Metonimia


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No. Metonimia


cazzarola....però anche questo non lo vedo adatto


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

non era semplice approssimazione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola....però anche questo non lo vedo adatto


io neppure.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti, non a caso, ho detto che va detta tutta la storia...
> non che la colpa è tutta delle tentatrici.
> Diciamo che è come il cane che si morde la coda, e voglio fare anche di più:
> che se ne stiano al posto loro: mariti, compagni, fidanzati...(chi c'è rimasto?) e al tempo stesso anche i rispettivi femminili.
> ...


Si un po' utopistico ma va meglio


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io neppure.



criticone, mettetela giusta voi


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola....però anche questo non lo vedo adatto


infatti non è adatto nulla. semplicemente Diletta è fuori come una grondaia


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> criticone, mettetela giusta voi


ma che ne so. In analisi grammaticale è, riferito a casi, aggettivo indefinito. La metonimia è quando sostituisci una parola con un'altra che logicamente è correlata.
Come quando si dice 'ho studiato Dante'... mica hai studiato lui, ma le sue opere o la sua vita. quel 'in alcuni casi' non mi pare nè eufemismo, nè metonimia... e non direi neppure approssimazione. E' riferito ad una quantità indefinita di casi. Un campione? boh


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, l'idea me la sono fatta sul campo, basta osservare con attenzione quello che c'è all'esterno del nostro orticello.
> Però, in confidenza, ma che resti tra noi , te lo posso dire: anche quelli che hai citato tu un certo pensiero che non si discosta tanto dal mio se lo sono fatto anche loro...soprattutto il prete dopo anni e anni di confessionale.
> Ne ha sentite delle belle...che se ci fosse Caifa si ristrapperebbe tutte le vesti, poveraccio...!!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro conte, certo che è così, ma diciamola tutta allora:
> se le donne non lanciassero segnali di interesse e disponibilità gli uomini non dovrebbero neanche fare lo sforzo (immane, a volte) di controllarsi per lasciar sfuggire una probabile occasione.
> Se ne devono stare al posto loro!
> Questa sì che suona come una sentenza, ma tu lo sai che essendo di parte è abbastanza scontato che lo dica...
> ...


Oggi sono più assatanate che maiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....

Giro sempre con il machete....per la piazza....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E diciamocelo...

Tuo marito dev'essere molto abile nell'arte dell'intorting....

No?

Sai di quelli,,,,dai che ci do...che ci do...che ci doooo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> criticone, mettetela giusta voi


Io propongo " autonomasia" ...
e l'accendo...


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io propongo " *auto*nomasia" ...
> e *l'accendo*...



parte?
diesel o benzina?:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> parte?
> diesel o benzina?:rotfl:




Disel... Vedi un po'


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io propongo *" autonomasia" ...
> *e l'accendo...


?????????? anto?


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Disel... Vedi un po'



perchè sei triste? non è partita?


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ?????????? anto?


Io propongo autonomasia


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io propongo autonomasia


ah. Massì.... perchè no?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che ne so. In analisi grammaticale è, riferito a casi, aggettivo indefinito. La metonimia è quando sostituisci una parola con un'altra che logicamente è correlata.
> Come quando si dice 'ho studiato Dante'... mica hai studiato lui, ma le sue opere o la sua vita. quel 'in alcuni casi' non mi pare nè eufemismo, nè metonimia... e non direi neppure approssimazione. E' riferito ad una quantità indefinita di casi. Un campione? boh


oggi superalcolici nel forum, vedo
"in alcuni casi" non è nessuna figura retorica grammaticale. Ripigliatevi


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> oggi superalcolici nel forum, vedo
> "in alcuni casi" non è nessuna figura retorica grammaticale. Ripigliatevi


Luna ha detto che è autonomasia. Ciò basta ET avanza.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Luna ha detto che è autonomasia. Ciò basta ET avanza.


L'una l'ha detto ma l'altra ha confermato.  Di' loro di tornare a scuola
 Ma di entrarci ma soprattutto rimanerci.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah. Massì.... perchè no?


Cacchio tra un po' mi faccio la pipì addosso dal ridere....

Sapeste quanto è difficile gestire la scrittura su questo cellulare!!!
altroché t9....
Fa e scrive ció che gli salta nella memoria ... E vallo a correggere se hai il coraggio....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cacchio tra un po' mi faccio la pipì addosso dal ridere....
> 
> Sapeste quanto è difficile gestire la scrittura su questo cellulare!!!
> altroché t9....
> Fa e scrive ció che gli salta nella memoria ... E vallo a correggere se hai il coraggio....


perchè correggere? E' sbarcata qui la serendipità... secondo me ci sta pure l'autonomasia


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'una l'ha detto ma l'altra ha confermato.  Di' loro di tornare a scuola
> Ma di entrarci ma soprattutto rimanerci.



Ma smettila che ha aquila ci vado ogni sera ...
non facciamo i maestrina....

Ops.. O messi 4 puntini di sospensione che vorrà dire


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma smettila che ha aquila ci vado ogni sera ...
> non facciamo i maestrina....
> 
> Ops.. O messi 4 puntini di sospensione che vorrà dire


Non l'ho so


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Angelica!!!
> Voglio provare a farti vedere le cose dall'ottica giusta (secondo me, ovvio).
> Allora ti dico subito che* dovresti tirare un super sospiro di sollievo al pensiero che a tuo marito vanno bene le escort come distrazione.*
> Pensa che per me questo non è un tradimento e parli con una che ne sa qualcosa al riguardo...
> ...



no. a questo punto cambio tred. 

non ce la faccio.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Bella morte... si... :mrgreen:
> No, non lo voglio far fuori, solo stancarlo in maniera che sia stanco per andare a puttane e che sia soddisfatto.
> Ma anche perché sono stufa di andare in bianco mentre lui invece si diverte. Come si dice: "gli oneri e gli onori": visto che lavo, stiro, cucino, etc. etc. voglio anche il resto, voglio anche il sesso, cavolo, se no, scusa*, io lavoro e le altre se lo scopano?*
> 
> Continui a farmi sorridere... quasi ridere... grazie!


mamma gesu:unhappy:

certo che ne hai di fede...soprattutto in te stessa.


----------



## Angelica (22 Ottobre 2012)

Sono passati una quindicina di giorni, e dopo essermi sfogata con voi all'inizio, quando non sapevo come reagire, mi sembra giusto aggiornarvi su come stanno andando le cose.
E' stata una tempesta, un terremoto. Ma dopo un terremoto si può abbandonare la casa crollata o cominciare a ricostruirla. Noi abbiamo cominciato a ricostruirla. Si è cominciato con il sesso per poi continuare con altro.
Il fatto che fosse un tradimento con escort, e non una relazione con un'altra donna, cambia le cose, non è vero che non le cambia. Certo, sempre corna sono, ma è diverso. Non c'è un'altra donna, non c'è un altro amore.
Continuare con altro, oltre al sesso, dicevo. Con l'affetto, per esempio. Sapete, non ha mai smesso di abbracciarmi mentre dormiamo, tipo orsacchiotto; non ha mai smesso, né prima, né ora. 
Ho cercato di capire, ho cercato di farmi spiegare perché. Abbiamo cercato di capirlo insieme. Non era solo ricerca di sesso, ma ricerca di evasione da una realtà che per lui era (è) deprimente: lo stress quotidiano, le seccature, voglia quindi di evadere nel sesso con le escort senza pensare a tutto il resto. Forse deprimente non è la parola esatta, lui non può definirsi, né si autodefinisce, depresso. "Scoglionato" è la parola che usa, e credo che sia la definizione corretto. 
Credo di riuscire a perdonare. Sto già perdonando. Non si può decidere di perdonare, il perdono o ce l'hai dentro o non ce l'hai, non te lo puoi imporre. Ho scoperto di avercelo dentro. Perché amo quest'uomo. Quando ho scoperto tutto, non ne ero più sicura, ma pian piano, in questi giorni, ho scoperto che è così. E comincio a rendermi conto che è così anche per lui, cosa che invece non credevo più.
Da un tradimento può derivare la fine di una storia, o una rinascita. Perché non è il tradimento a mettere in crisi un rapporto, quando giunge il tradimento il rapporto è già in crisi. Scoprirlo ha fatto venire a galla questa crisi, ed ora stiamo cercando di risolverla. Ripensando al modo stupido in cui si è fatto beccare, lui che stupido non è, viene quasi da pensare che inconsciamente abbia fatto di tutto per farsi scoprire.
Tutto sta avvenendo con una velocità impressionante, me ne rendo conto. Al punto da chiedermi se non stessimo recuperando troppo velocemente, e quindi non fosse vero, fosse un illusione. Credo che molti direbbero che non è possibile, nel giro di quindici giorni, uscire da una tempesta del genere. Ma io conosco lui e conosco me stessa, e so che entrambi ne siamo capaci.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

oh che bello leggere di queste cose. bravi ad entrambi:smile:


----------

